# Sticky  MMA Thread - GOATs Only!



## Stormbringer

*AT UFC 239, THE MALE AND FEMALE GOATs DEFEND NOT ONLY THEIR CHAMPIONSHIP TITLES,
BUT THEIR UNDISPUTED CLAIMS TO THE MONIKER, "GREATEST OF ALL TIME!"*











*But the night is not just about championships. Prestige and contendership is on the line as Jorge Masvidal takes on the undefeated Ben Askren in a welterweight showcase!*











*Making his long awaited return to the cage is Luke Rockhold. But things have changed. He's now jumping into the fray as a light heavyweight. And welcoming him to his new home will be Jan Blachowicz.*











*And kicking off the ppv is the king of Just Bleed himself, Diego Nightmare Sanchez! What more needs to be said about Diego other than....


JUST BLEED!*









From top to bottom this card has show of the month, Year, DECADE, written all over it! I cannot wait for this one.


----------



## Slickback

239 this week baby!!! 



Wonder if we get the Jones fuckery again


----------



## yeahbaby!

Amazing Card!

Nunes is on fire, don't expect Holly to trouble her.


----------



## Slickback

Actually very very interested in this Nunes/Holm fight. Gut feeling is that Holm pulls it off


----------



## kingnoth1n




----------



## Jaxx

Great main card, I'll probably sleep through the prelims though.


----------



## Slickback




----------



## kingnoth1n

Joanna vs Karate Hottie confirmed in October. JJ gunna collect rent on mom champ.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Slickback said:


>



Bro if you bet please do not put money on Holly; yeah I get its a sexy pick and story and +280 seems like money but....

She has lost four of her last six and her two wins were against ham and eggers (sorry Megan). Yeah holly has her head kicks which are lethal, but man watch her past 5....she telegraphs the t-total fuck out of her hand combinations with that Goku level yelling she does. Amanda will recognize this and starch her im pretty sure with a counter coming in. Amanda went toe to toe with Shev who is literally superior in every way to holly

I could be wrong but this case here makes me want to be the house on Amanda.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Jaxx said:


> Great main card, I'll probably sleep through the prelims though.


Isn't O malley in the UC or did he get pulled?


----------



## Stormbringer

kingnoth1n said:


> Isn't O malley in the UC or did he get pulled?


His tainted supplements from last time are pulsing and it caused a failed test.


----------



## kingnoth1n

yeah fuck it then, however will have to show up early to B dubs. It'll be fucking litty city.


----------



## Slickback

Long shot hoping it's Conor/Justin or Conor/Tony


----------



## RKing85

I'm not expecting Joanna to destroy Michelle, but I do think she will win comfortably.

She is going to have a massive size advantage on Michelle.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Fuck man Gaethje said no to Cucuy....guess he didn't want that ankle pick son.


----------



## Stormbringer

kingnoth1n said:


> Fuck man Gaethje said no to Cucuy....guess he didn't want that ankle pick son.


Has anyone else had a tougher road in UFC in their first 5 fights than Gaethje? Johnson, Eddie, Dustin, Vick, Barboza and a proposed Tony fight. Jesus.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Stormbringer said:


> Has anyone else had a tougher road in UFC in their first 5 fights than Gaethje? Johnson, Eddie, Dustin, Vick, Barboza and a proposed Tony fight. Jesus.


Thing is though a win over Cucuy (wouldn't happen) would put him over the top, shame he backed out. May not get another shot...but he obviously wants Mcgregor at his return.


----------



## Michael Myers

kingnoth1n said:


> Fuck man Gaethje said no to Cucuy....guess he didn't want that ankle pick son.


He realized Tony is a turtle.... a ninja turtle.... so which one is your favourite?.... he likes Michaelangelo


----------



## Slickback

Luke looking healthy


----------



## kingnoth1n

Michael Myers said:


> He realized Tony is a turtle.... a ninja turtle.... so which one is your favourite?.... he likes Michaelangelo


Mikey too actually, used to hate him when I was a kid, but as an adult his humor grew on me.


----------



## Jaxx

No problem with Justin turning down the Tony fight, it's short notice man. If you're fighting Tony fucking Ferguson, you want a full camp.


----------



## Slickback

Press conference tomorrow too!


----------



## RKing85

there is zero buzz what so ever for international fight week this year. None. (the stuff outside of the actual fights I mean)


----------



## Stormbringer

RKing85 said:


> there is zero buzz what so ever for international fight week this year. None. (the stuff outside of the actual fights I mean)


That's because no one has been shot, or failed a test, or missed weight, or got arrested, or accused someone of rape or pissed in Dana's Cheerios. :shrug


----------



## kingnoth1n

This is one of the stacked main cards ever, could care less about buzz. Its a purists dream.


----------



## Stipe Tapped

Jesus Christ. How can someone with so many God-given attributes be so consistently cringeworthy in social interactions?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147135460973486080


----------



## Slickback

kingnoth1n said:


> This is one of the stacked main cards ever, could care less about buzz. Its a purists dream.


That's the type of post I like to see!



















Luke Rockhold :lmao


----------



## kingnoth1n

I may setup a parlay tonight guys....considering it.

Jones/Nunes/Masvidal/Jan. What y'all think?


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Stipe Tapped said:


> Jesus Christ. How can someone with so many God-given attributes be so consistently cringeworthy in social interactions?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147135460973486080


Seriously what is wrong with him? He wasn't like this in Strikeforce.

Has he just become an unbelievably arrogant douche, or has he developed some sort of anxiety? I honestly can't tell. I watched the whole interview yesterday cringing throughout, he wouldn't even look her in the eyes.


----------



## Slickback

His good looks, amazing skills and ripped body need to be balanced out somehow


----------



## kingnoth1n

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Stipe Tapped said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ. How can someone with so many God-given attributes be so consistently cringeworthy in social interactions?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147135460973486080
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously what is wrong with him? He wasn't like this in Strikeforce.
> 
> Has he just become an unbelievably arrogant douche, or has he developed some sort of anxiety? I honestly can't tell. I watched the whole interview yesterday cringing throughout, he wouldn't even look her in the eyes.
Click to expand...

Should be good fun watching him get starched tonight hopefully


----------



## kingnoth1n

Guys--Holly vs amanda ending under 4 1/2 rounds? What are you guys thoughts. yay or nay.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Been away from following anything MMA related lately so just saw that presser. The way Robert made Adesanya look like a dork with that meme stuff looool.


----------



## Slickback

Picking Holly as the upset of the night


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

kingnoth1n said:


> Guys--Holly vs amanda ending under 4 1/2 rounds? What are you guys thoughts. yay or nay.


Yay, absolutely yay.

Nunes by stoppage within 3 rounds.


----------



## kingnoth1n

SayWhatAgain! said:


> kingnoth1n said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys--Holly vs amanda ending under 4 1/2 rounds? What are you guys thoughts. yay or nay.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, absolutely yay.
> 
> Nunes by stoppage within 3 rounds.
Click to expand...

Hope so, 825 payout if I hit my parlay. We shall see.


----------



## Stormbringer

Not sure what happens tonight but I'm feeling Jones, Holly, Masvidal, Jan and Diego.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Stormbringer said:


> Not sure what happens tonight but I'm feeling Jones, Holly, Masvidal, Jan and Diego.


I took the under4.5 rounds on holms nunes instead of picking winner other than that I got same. So geeked.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Got a multi on the main card fights. Honestly think Blachowicz will starch Rockhold, I think his chin is severely compromised these days and going up in weight just means more power hitting that chin.

Expect Jones to win but I've thrown some cheeky money on Santos. Puncher's chance maybe but with the scary explosiveness Santos has, maybe the best puncher's chance anyone outside of Rumble Johnson has.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Rookie of the Year said:


> Got a multi on the main card fights. Honestly think Blachowicz will starch Rockhold, I think his chin is severely compromised these days and going up in weight just means more power hitting that chin.
> 
> Expect Jones to win but I've thrown some cheeky money on Santos. Puncher's chance maybe but with the scary explosiveness Santos has, maybe the best puncher's chance anyone outside of Rumble Johnson has.


U got a separate bet on santos?


----------



## Rookie of the Year

kingnoth1n said:


> U got a separate bet on santos?


Yeah absolutely, I think Santos has a shot, but no way in hell am I having a multi ride on him getting the upset haha


----------



## kingnoth1n

Rookie of the Year said:


> kingnoth1n said:
> 
> 
> 
> U got a separate bet on santos?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah absolutely, I think Santos has a shot, but no way in hell am I having a multi ride on him getting the upset haha
Click to expand...

For sure, its +360 currently? I may drop a quick bet.


----------



## Stormbringer

So does Gilbert *need* the juice? That was sad.


----------



## FITZ

Diego Sanchez got bullied.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Diego needs to goto bele. Get the hook son


----------



## Rookie of the Year

That was nuts. Chiesa looked like he was barely breaking a sweat and dominated Diego Sanchez. A masterclass in ground technique.


----------



## Stormbringer

And Luke just became a full time model....


----------



## kingnoth1n

Get wrecked son


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

You just knew that was coming with the hype Luke was getting and him saying he doesnt lose to guys like Jan.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Rookie of the Year said:


> Honestly think Blachowicz will starch Rockhold, I think his chin is severely compromised these days and going up in weight just means more power hitting that chin.


Fucking called it. Every time Blachowicz connected Rockhold was shook. Great KO and huge win!


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

I was hoping Luke would breathe some life into the LHW division. So much for that.


----------



## kingnoth1n

BulletClubFangirl said:


> I was hoping Luke would breathe some life into the LHW division. So much for that.


Johnny walker.


----------



## Stormbringer

kingnoth1n said:


> Johnny walker.


Dominick Reyes!


----------



## RapShepard

So what Rockhold deserved lol. Talking all that shit in the lead up


----------



## RapShepard

Holy shit


----------



## Stormbringer

Holy Shit!

HOLY SHIT!!!!

HOLY SHIIIIIIITTTTTTT!!!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Oh my fucking God


----------



## Rookie of the Year

HOLY SHIT! Fastest KO in UFC history!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Speechless lol


----------



## kingnoth1n

Called it.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

What the fuck is with wrestlers and ducking right into flying knees.


----------



## FITZ

Askren lowered his head right into that. 

I really hate watching guys gets hit when they're unconscious like that. Like knockouts are cool but I hate watching guys get hit like that when they're out.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

The way Masvidal setup that flying knee was brilliant. He tried to disarm Ben by keeping his arms behind his back then just went in full throttle. Absolutely crazy. One of the best wrestlers in MMA got beat by someone who used to do backyard street fights for a living. I don't mean that as a backhanded compliment, it just shows how much Masvidal has grown into his own. This sport is brutal.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Askren looking like a fraud. Lawler could have easily stopped him before the ref fucked him. Now Masvidal makes him look like a bitch.


----------



## sweepdaleg

Wanted to actually see a fight. Too bad it went that quick.


----------



## Ace

What was Askern thinking, you could see the knee coming a mile away and he still ducked to get the leg.

I think he saw it but thought he could get the takedown.

Awesome knockout and moment regardless.

I'd like to see Askern fight Robbie again and if he gets past him give him Masvidal again. He can't dictate who he gets and needs to start from square one. The match against Robbie wasn't conclusive so it makes sense to give Robbie his rematch.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Can't see anything other than dominant wins for Nunes & Jones here. Masvidal/Askren felt like the main event for me.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Beating Nunes would be such a Holly Holm thing to do.


----------



## Ace

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Can't see anything other than dominant wins for Nunes & Jones here. Masvidal/Askren felt like the main event for me.


 I can see Holy winning.

Jones should win, he's too good. Masvidal/Askren is where the show will peak.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Jesus.


----------



## sweepdaleg

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Can't see anything other than dominant wins for Nunes & Jones here. Masvidal/Askren felt like the main event for me.


Yep, really the only fight I wanted to see.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

This card is delivering big time so far. Not anticlimactic at all.


----------



## Ace

Great finish by Nunes.

No doubt the GOAT.


----------



## Stormbringer

So does Holly retire now?


----------



## kingnoth1n

kingnoth1n said:


> I may setup a parlay tonight guys....considering it.
> 
> Jones/Nunes/Masvidal/Jan. What y'all think?



Discuss ^^^^


----------



## RapShepard

These last few fights are amazing. So glad Holm got finished


----------



## FITZ

I don't even know who's next for Nunes at this point

During her fights Nunes seems like the villain. She's so mean when she fights. But then she gives her interview and she's so nice.


----------



## Ace

kingnoth1n said:


> Discuss ^^^^


 Fucking nice.


----------



## Stormbringer

Nunes with that Prince Devitt Bad Luck Fale ride!


----------



## Ace

What's left?

Rematch with Cyborg?


----------



## Stormbringer

Ace said:


> What's left?
> 
> Rematch with Cyborg?


Germaine De Randemine?


----------



## WrestlingOracle

FITZ said:


> I don't even know who's next for Nunes at this point


She has eviscerated Cyborg, Rousey, Holm and now-retired Nunes in a round and bested Valentina twice. We can debate the all-time merits of everyone else, but there's no denying Nunes is an absolute monster and GOAT of WMMA. 

There essentially is nobody outside of beating an adjusted Cyborg again (who deployed the archaic Wanderlei Silva strategy last time). Nunes seems to be to WMMA what Jones is to LHW.

Very entertaining night of fights tonight. Fireworks still sparking days after the 4th!


----------



## Ace

These upcoming mains are looking great.

Izzy vs Whittaker, DC vs Stipe and Khabib vs Poirier :banderas


----------



## Ace

Jones need to face DC soon.. if DC beats Stipe, I'd like to see DC vs Jones III @ Heavyweight.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Well, Joe, Jones has been disgustingly good in the Octagon, but the guy hasn't "easily dominated everyone," considering Vitor almost broke his arm, Gus gave him a good fight and DC didn't do too bad in there vs. him. Jones recovered of course, but Machida also got a good shot on Jones.


----------



## oleanderson89

Ben Askren will never be the same guy again. That defeat emasculated him on so many levels.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

LET'S GO SANTOS!


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

2 rounds up for Santos so far.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Santos has done really well, but there's an air of inevitability about all Jones fights.


----------



## sweepdaleg

Jones looked terrible.


----------



## Stormbringer

That leg changed the fight. Santos stopped throwing low leg kicks after his knee went out.


----------



## Ace

48-47 Jones.

Santos got the first and last round.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

SANTOS 1, 2 & 5!


----------



## WrestlingOracle

That could very conceivably be Santos' fight shockingly.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Perfect ace son!!!!


----------



## Ace

I'd like to see a rematch down the line.

Fight turned once Santos' knee went.


----------



## Stormbringer

Honestly, I say we run this one back. Give Santos a new leg and let these guys fight again.


----------



## sweepdaleg

I don't understand the lack of takedowns.


----------



## FITZ

Dude had a judge say he beat Jon Jones in a fight with a fucked up leg in the second round.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

What a card that was. Looked great on paper and then delivered big time in practice - upsets, brutal finishes, fastest KO in UFC history and a rare instance of Jones being legitimately challenged. 


I hope Askren is okay after that KO though. That looked life changing. I dont think we will see him fight again for a long time, if ever.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

I scored the first Jones Gus fight comfortably in Jones favor and even though Gus did more damage to Jones than Santos this was a relatively uneventful fight and Santos did more damage across rounds 1, 2 & 5. I'm definitely biased against Jones for whatever it's worth. This is the first time I've felt like he lost a decision though.


----------



## sweepdaleg

Santos couldn't move, you figured a rush takedown would have put him on his butt. I would assume he would have trouble getting back up. Weird fight.


----------



## FITZ

sweepdaleg said:


> I don't understand the lack of takedowns.


I feel like Jones saw the show on the Food Network called "Beat Bobby Flay" where Bobby Flay challenges a chef at making their best dish and does it better than them and decided to do that. 

I feel like there were times when Santos went down and Jones let him get back up because it was from Santos' bad leg and not a Jones shot.


----------



## sweepdaleg

I don't remember Jones throwing combos either. Seemed like one attack at a time. Pressured Santos against the cage and then let he out. Very uneventful fight for Jones. Santos did great and I could have seen him getting the decision.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

What the hell was that?

If Santos didn't injure his knee I think he would have flattened Jones. Jon just looked like he didn't give a shit and had zero interest in being there. The guy barely fought in 25 minutes and was insanely fortunate to leave with the Title.

Such a great PPV with some epic finishes and then Jon Jones goes and stinks the joint out to end things. The guys a douchebag on so many levels.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Just cashed out my ninjas....what a night!


----------



## FITZ

If any other fight on the card was fought like the main event I would have hated it. But with someone like Jones and how big of a deal a loss from him would be I loved it. It was tense from bell to bell.


----------



## Stormbringer

FITZ said:


> If any other fight on the card was fought like the main event I would have hated it. But with someone like Jones and how big of a deal a loss from him would be I loved it. It was tense from bell to bell.


It's one of those fights that's tense as hell in the moment but once it's over, there's no more excitement. This won't be a repeat viewing for me but like I said, no problem with a rematch.


----------



## kingnoth1n

This is why this fuckface got starched:


----------



## Slickback

Jesus christ what a fucking card.








THE FUCKING CUBAN JESUS MAN!!!! My lord.


----------



## Not Lying

What a card. Worth it to stay up for.

Nunes slays again.
OMFG Askren. I hope he'll find a way to be fine after that.
Santos showed great, and I really believe he won rounds 1-2-5.. it just wasn't decisive, and to beat the Champ it really should be.


----------



## Michael Myers

It was a weird performance from Jon. Santos posed his problems,but after the injury i do not understand why Jon did not turn to his wrestling. I do think he edged the fight in the end, but it should have been easier than that.

Nunes is clearly the WMMA GOAT and it is not even close in my view. I mean look at the fighters she has beaten in her run and the way she has beaten some of them (And i do think she won the Shevchenko fight). She is awesome.

I am one of the few people who likes Ben so i was a bit gutted he lost like that. I feel like this is the worst thing that could have happened to him from a marketing stand point because when people think of Askren now, they will think of the 5 second knockout.

I did love Rockhold getting flattened again though. Not only is this guy a massive douche, he is also one of the most over-rated fighters . I remember when people were predicting him to be a dominant champion at Middleweight after beating Weidman (Who was winning that fight before having that brainfart), then he got knocked out cold by Bisping and flat-lined by Romero. Now he moves up and gets knocked out by Jan Blahowicz in his first fight at 205. He is good, but i do not think he is as good as some made him out to be


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Yesterday I didn't really care for a jorge Masvidal. Today I absolutely despise the man. No need at all for them punches to a clearly unconcious man and then to celebrate like that shows what a classless piece of shit he really is. Also not a fan of Askren but no way did he deserve them extra punches

Interesting that this is only the second time we can say Bones wasn't juiced (OSP fight ) and he looked like trash again. Keep him clean and it's only a matter of time before he gets beat


----------



## Slickback

Masvidal spitting straight fire in this.


----------



## kingnoth1n

It was super necessary


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Other than the main event, the whole card really delivered. Nice to see so many finishes. 

Pussy Jones not wanting to mix it up with a one legged Santos was a disappointment. He fought a cowards fight and it nearly cost him.


----------



## Killmonger

Shit! 

That's tough on Askren. He'll never be ever to get the stank of this loss off. 

Nunes doing Nunes thangs. GOAT. 

I have a big level of ambivalence when it comes to Luke now. He made me a fan with the win over Machida but it seems his defense is never going to get better. Shame. I was hoping the move up would help his chin.


----------



## kingnoth1n

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Other than the main event, the whole card really delivered. Nice to see so many finishes.
> 
> Pussy Jones not wanting to mix it up with a one legged Santos was a disappointment. He fought a cowards fight and it nearly cost him.


In my eyes fight was 4-1 Jones. Why jeopardize his win, record, and future drawing status to please the boo birds who 95% of them have never fought, much less a black belt Muay Thai


----------



## kingnoth1n

One of the best promos you will ever see:


----------



## Stormbringer

Coworkers are talking about this shit at work. Masvidal is gonna go viral!


----------



## DoolieNoted

Knee to Face :nak


----------



## RapShepard

Sober now man last night was such a great fight. Jones vs Santos 2 will be a must see fight. 

Idk what KO was better though Rockhold who was overlooking the entire division or Holm who I was tired of seeing get title shots. 

Obviously Masvidal has to be KotY. I still think he was being ridiculous in the lead up, but he certainly delivered lol. Dude is finally hitting his stride.


----------



## kingnoth1n

RapShepard said:


> Sober now man last night was such a great fight. Jones vs Santos 2 will be a must see fight.
> 
> Idk what KO was better though Rockhold who was overlooking the entire division or Holm who I was tired of seeing get title shots.
> 
> Obviously Masvidal has to be KotY. I still think he was being ridiculous in the lead up, but he certainly delivered lol. Dude is finally hitting his stride.


Check gamebreds promo I posted previous page I think you will appreciate it bro


----------



## DoolieNoted




----------



## RapShepard

kingnoth1n said:


> Check gamebreds promo I posted previous page I think you will appreciate it bro


It was a good press conference. But I think similar to the Diaz brothers he's someone I only like in spurts. After a while it just gets old.


----------



## Lm2

Damn what a card besides the Sanchez fight and Jones vs santos(even tho santos looked impressive for one knee being extended) the rest of the card was stacked. I was on the hype train of ben but boy what a knockout from jorge


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Listened to an old Wrestling Observer radio w/ Bryan and Dave from 2015 speculating on the numbers McGregor vs. Mendes would do out of curiosity.

Meltzer: "I think it will do just over 350k"

Alvarez: "It's not getting close to 600k buys though"

Meltzer: "No, no, of course not"

It did 825k buys :lol


----------



## kingnoth1n

Riggity Roasted.


----------



## Slickback

DulyNoted said:


> Knee to Face :nak


Respect to Norifumi Yamamoto


----------



## Killmonger

Slickback said:


> Respect to Norifumi Yamamoto


Who is that in your avatar?


----------



## Stormbringer

Killmonger said:


> Who is that in your avatar?


I could be wrong but I THINK that's Valentina's sister. :shrug


----------



## Slickback

Antonina, Valentina's sister. 






Dime Piece, B.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Pretty great card. Nunes should enter now with a badass crown and robe or something.

Rockhold - meh where does he go from here. Go Jan Go!

Major props to Santos for fighting a great fight on the bad leg. Was impressed with Jones' chin he certainly copped a few.

Masvidal - great once in a career KO, but dude calm down on the post fight shenanigans once your opponent is still not moving after 5+ minutes. There's being a showman and then going way OTT when the situation could potentially be really serious.


----------



## Slickback

Rockhold 
Holly
Askren



In order if who I think should retire the most. IMO


----------



## kingnoth1n

Slickback said:


> Rockhold
> Holly
> Askren
> 
> 
> 
> In order if who I think should retire the most. IMO


I'd swap Askren and Holly, Holly is still a solid mid carder. Askren is fucking dog meat now. I don't think even rizin would even want him after he got starched like that.. That bandwagon got abandoned in near record numbers last night.


----------



## Michael Myers

Askren might not be done. This was his first loss, and although the KO was brutal he has not taken that much damage in his career. Also we still do not know how good Ben actually is because you can not tell with 5 seconds worth of fight.


----------



## Slickback

The damage he took from this fight and the Lawler fight is borderline like 4 TKO's. 





I picked Holly above Askren because not much left for her to accomplish. :mj2


----------



## Stormbringer

I think Luke will retire but not mention it. He'll just model and not take anymore fights.

Holly is on the closer to 40 than some people realize. Plus Holly has been in combat sports for decades. And no woman has been the same post a Nunes KO. Cat Zingano mentioned on the JRE that getting hit by Nunes wrecked her system. I think she'll take another fight to wipe away this KO then retire.

I don't think Askren retires. He's not young but he only really has the UFC damage on him. The biggest tragedy about Ben is that it took THIS long for him to get to UFC. I just don't know who you match him up with at 170. It's just as deep and scary as 155.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Writing Ben off because of that fight would be similar to writing Cain off for getting KO'd by JDS early into their first fight. Yeah it wasn't as quick and Cain had an impressive body of work before that fight but the point is Ben didn't even get the chance to show what he could do. Masvidal said it himself, Ben fell for him putting his arms behind his back. I'd honestly favor Ben in a rematch. Not that he deserves it. I think he could still be a top 10 fighter. We'll see.


----------



## Slickback

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Writing Ben off because of that fight would be similar to writing Cain off for getting KO'd by JDS early into their first fight. Yeah it wasn't as quick and Cain had an impressive body of work before that fight but the point is Ben didn't even get the chance to show what he could do. Masvidal said it himself, Ben fell for him putting his arms behind his back. I'd honestly favor Ben in a rematch. Not that he deserves it. I think he could still be a top 10 fighter. We'll see.


Its not the same at all, cause Ben was on the brink of getting finished by Lawler in like the first 20 seconds as well.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Slickback said:


> Its not the same at all, cause Ben was on the brink of getting finished by Lawler in like the first 20 seconds as well.


Lawler is stylistically one of his worst match ups. I wouldn't favor Ben against Usman or Tyrone either. Against pretty much anyone else, I think he has a chance. If he takes enough time off I think he'll be fine to give it another shot.


----------



## Slickback

Ben has been a great sport after his knockout. Saw some of his interview with Ariel, if he fights again he shouldn't come back until like late next year IMO


----------



## sweepdaleg

Ben talks shit to market the fight. I really don't understand why fighters take him seriously. He made that fight on the card the one I wanted to see the most. I still don't know how well he will do in the ufc. His first 2 matchups were against savages.


----------



## Slickback

California Kid is back this week. 

























Yay?


----------



## kingnoth1n

Slickback said:


> California Kid is back this week.
> 
> Yay?


Love watching Team Alpha douche get starched. Should be fun.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Fucking Del Rio and Ortiz, you gotta be kidding me.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

https://gfycat.com/gaseousunsightlyagouti

Luke is a beast offensively. Defensively not so much...


----------



## Slickback

Woah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148749484723040257


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

sweepdaleg said:


> Ben talks shit to market the fight. I really don't understand why fighters take him seriously. He made that fight on the card the one I wanted to see the most. I still don't know how well he will do in the ufc. His first 2 matchups were against savages.


It honestly baffles me that the MMA community overall doesn't understand trash talk or marketing fights. Hell it seems like no one in MMA knew you could even talk trash or market yourself before Conor came along.

Sell your fights, guys like Masvidal who just come across as thugs more than fighters dont get it, but sell your fight so more people watch it and you make more money.


----------



## Stormbringer

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> It honestly baffles me that the MMA community overall doesn't understand trash talk or marketing fights. Hell it seems like no one in MMA knew you could even talk trash or market yourself before Conor came along.


Chael Sonnen was selling fights way before Conor was a thing. Toto Ortiz was selling fights before Chael was a thing. Hell, even Ronda was selling fights before Conor. Can people stop giving Conor credit for shit he didn't do.


----------



## Slickback

Not everyone fucking revolves around WWE, fake scripted trash talk, marketing etc. These fighters come from all over the world with different ethics and beliefs, where trash talk isn't just a game especially if you get personal. Just because you realised what Ben Askren was trying to do doesn't make you smarter one bit lol


----------



## kingnoth1n

hey slick and storm---De Randmie is +180. Thoughts? Aspen gunna bring that smoke? She looks so fucking weak compared to her, but I know little about her.


----------



## RKing85

Aspen should win. Smart match making from the UFC. Give the future name a win over a former UFC "champion"


----------



## Slickback

kingnoth1n said:


> hey slick and storm---De Randmie is +180. Thoughts? Aspen gunna bring that smoke? She looks so fucking weak compared to her, but I know little about her.


Aspen has very long ways to go in the striking department, she's fighting a kickboxing world champion with good Takedown defence. As much as I dislike Germaine I am picking her to win


----------



## Stormbringer

kingnoth1n said:


> hey slick and storm---De Randmie is +180. Thoughts? Aspen gunna bring that smoke? She looks so fucking weak compared to her, but I know little about her.


I'll echo what Slickback said. GDR is on a different level as far as experience and talent. The only thing I think holds GDR back is her inactivity. She takes a year+ between fights sometimes. Ladd has been busy and hopefully this fight delivers.


----------



## Slickback

Josh Emmet vs Bektic is the sleeper fight this week


----------



## Rookie of the Year

10 years since UFC 100. Damn.

Love him or hate him, Brock Lesnar was responsible for getting a lot of people into MMA. And his performance against Mir might have been his finest one in the Octagon. Completely neutralised and smashed him. The first time I watched UFC was actually UFC 40- another WWE crossover with Ken Shamrock, but I was an adult by the time Brock came along in the fight game, so I stayed a fan. Also, UFC 100 had the amazing H-Bomb on Bisping.










On the Sacramento card... it caught some heat for the headliner, but I actually think it's a pretty solid card. Emmett vs. Bektic, Vettori vs. Ferreira, Pena vs. Montano and Elkins vs. Hall all stand out to me. Kinda hope Ricky Simon sends Urijah Faber back into retirement. Met him back in 2014 and he was a real dick. 

Ortiz vs. Del Rio is kinda interesting. I know Del Rio has an actual MMA background, but I've only seen him get starched by prime Cro Cop. Be interesting to see if he can do anything with 2019 Tito.


----------



## RKing85

PFL card tonight. God I love midweek MMA. Magomedkerimov is a stud. ESPN and PFL both hoping and praying Kayla Harrison has a better performance tonight than she did in her first fight this season.


----------



## Slickback

Oh shit Nicco Montano is back as well hahaa


----------



## yeahbaby!

Stormbringer said:


> Chael Sonnen was selling fights way before Conor was a thing. Toto Ortiz was selling fights before Chael was a thing. Hell, even Ronda was selling fights before Conor. Can people stop giving Conor credit for shit he didn't do.


People give him credit because he's far and away the best at it ever.


----------



## Slickback

Another win for Kayla, I like that she's active, kinda have to be if your in PFL but still


----------



## Stormbringer

yeahbaby! said:


> People give him credit because he's far and away the best at it ever.


No he's not. UFC just had more reach and coverage when he got there. Let's see what numbers he could pull in the Dark Ages. What about the pre-Fox era? Conor isn't special, he's just recent.


----------



## Slickback

Fuck lmfao. He's clearly far and away the best trash talker, his recent stuff may be shit. But he's the best in whatever era.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

I found Chael funnier but Conor is obviously better at putting butts in seats and psyching out his opponents.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

:banderas


----------



## Slickback

Fuck I forgot about Dom lol, he's just right up there as well


----------



## Rookie of the Year

So Aspen Ladd destroyed herself weighing in. She made weight but the video of it is honestly a scary sight. It's easy to forget the physical toll simply stepping on the scale can take on the fighters, before they've even taken a punch in the cage. Ladd should probably consider 145 next, both for her health and the fact she'd be an immediate contender with 3 women in the division.


----------



## Slickback

This is cool


----------



## RKing85

Aspen didn't look especially dehydrated but yeah, that staggering and her obviously out of it is pretty scary. Still like her to win tomorrow night.


----------



## Slickback

If Holly wants to keep fighting she should fight GDR and avenge that bullshit of a loss. Win or lose tomorrow IMO


----------



## RKing85

Emmett finally with a highlight of this card tonight. Been a lackluster card for the most part tonight.


----------



## Slickback

Great night so far. 


Esp for Team Alpha Male fighters s ofar. Let's see how Faber does


----------



## RKing85

Faber entrance pop. good stuff. Then obviously the victory as well.

even with the scary weigh-in, I still got Aspen via first round stoppage in this one.


----------



## Slickback

CONGRATS CALIFORNIA KID. 



Man a TJ/Faber fight would be perfect if that guy didn't get himself suspended


----------



## Slickback

Herb Dean you fucking moron


----------



## Stormbringer

Slickback said:


> Herb Dean you fucking moron


Just watched a cam replay on YouTube and it was a little early but GDR would have killed her that early in the fight. GDR would have rained elbows and power shots that would have put Ladd away. I say it was a little early, but I'd rather it be early than late.


----------



## Slickback

Stormbringer said:


> Just watched a cam replay on YouTube and it was a little early but GDR would have killed her that early in the fight. GDR would have rained elbows and power shots that would have put Ladd away. I say it was a little early, but I'd rather it be early than late.


This isn't Cejudo/TJ where TJ was eating shot after shot and getting dropped multiple times. She literally got hit once and the follow up shot didn't even land. I think GDR would have won anyway but that was still MUCH too early.


----------



## Stormbringer

Oh yeah, we called it....



Slickback said:


> Aspen has very long ways to go in the striking department, she's fighting a kickboxing world champion with good Takedown defence. As much as I dislike Germaine I am picking her to win





Stormbringer said:


> I'll echo what Slickback said. GDR is on a different level as far as experience and talent.


----------



## Slickback

Stormbringer said:


> Oh yeah, we called it....


Would have been nice if I put some money on it though  








Holy shit just saw the Ryan Hall/Elkins fight lol


----------



## FITZ

You get a stoppage like that when you almost pass out during weigh ins the day before.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

FITZ said:


> You get a stoppage like that when you almost pass out during weigh ins the day before.


That's a good way to look at it but with Herb's track record I'm not confident that was a factor in his head. In the moment he can be very anxious.


----------



## Slickback

UFC 244 will be the annual MSG card


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Herb being Herb.


----------



## DoolieNoted

While I'd like it if the refs stopped fights before someone gets truly fucked up, I'd prefer it if they were a little fucked up before they step in.

That was a lil bit of an overreaction from the Herbster methinks.


----------



## Slickback

Dan Hooker vs James Vick Im excited for


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Hoping my boy Leon gets the job done this weekend. Tough fight though.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Stormbringer said:


> Chael Sonnen was selling fights way before Conor was a thing. Toto Ortiz was selling fights before Chael was a thing. Hell, even Ronda was selling fights before Conor. Can people stop giving Conor credit for shit he didn't do.


I think you've misread/misinterpreted what I said. 

I wasn't saying Conor was the first. Like damn people have been selling fights via trash talk before MMA was even a thing. Muhammad Ali is as iconic as he is because of his trash talk.

But before Conor came along most of the MMA community, fighters included acted dumb about it as if they had zero idea that talking shit would generate more interest. Just look at all the astoundingly bad Conor tryhards like Colby, Perry, etc that have come along after Conor trying to replicate what he has done to become a Star.


----------



## Stormbringer

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Hoping my boy Leon gets the job done this weekend. Tough fight though.


I'm looking at Edwards' stats and he's 6'2". RDA is only 5'8". That's a big difference in height and Edwards may be able to play the range game all night. But who knows, maybe RDA can get close and land a bomb or two early on. This may be another instance of the "size wall" being in RDA's way.



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I think you've misread/misinterpreted what I said.
> 
> But before Conor came along most of the MMA community, fighters included acted dumb about it as if they had zero idea that talking shit would generate more interest.


I didn't misread or misinterpret what you said. I just pointed out guys who sold loads and trash talked. Chael, Tito, Ronda, hell even Bisping was talking shit to get over. Rampage was a larger than life character as well. You made it seem like Conor was the GENESIS of MMA trash talk and he wasn't. It's been done before by better. You can say Conor's generated the most hype and that's true. But you conveniently leave out how the UFC is no longer in the Dark Ages or on Spike tv. Conor is from the Fox era with exponentially more exposure and reach, PLUS social media.

Yes, terrible imitation happened, but let's not pretend social media hasn't created a bunch of fake, try-hard pretenders no matter the subject. It's not just MMA.

----------

I've said it before in old threads, the biggest difference between Conor and Chael is that Conor beat his Brazilian. If after all that hype and talk Conor just ended up another name on Aldo's wall, most people would have dropped their flags right then and there.

*Couldn't find the gif but the video is even better.*

Go to 6 minutes


Spoiler: When hype meets reality!










But that's a whole different and ugly topic.


----------



## Slickback

Leon Edwards is not 6'2 lol. More like 6'0.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Can we talk about Cowboy vs Gaethje? FUCK! FOTY possibly written all over it.


----------



## Slickback




----------



## FITZ

I'm in NY and the casino not too far away is open for sports betting. Taking a stack of money there tomorrow morning for the fight card tomorrow. I love heavyweight fights and it's ridiculous how much more I like watching a fight when I have even a small amount like $10 riding on it.


----------



## Slickback

It decreases the fun for me because it increases importance by too much


----------



## Stormbringer

Well Slick going by your picks I was like, "We can't have that many decisions." But damn....


----------



## Stormbringer

And how does Bruce Leroy still have a job?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Why, WHY does Arlovski not always fight like this? Aggressive Arlovski can still bring it, but he's usually so timid and shy in the cage. And its usually when he's being a bit gun shy that he gets KO'd. He's got a huge speed advantage over most other HW's that he needs to use.


----------



## Stormbringer

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Why, WHY does Arlovski not always fight like this? Aggressive Arlovski can still bring it, but he's usually so timid and shy in the cage. And its usually when he's being a bit gun shy that he gets KO'd. He's got a huge speed advantage over most other HW's that he needs to use.


He's an old heavy that's been going since the Dark Ages. He could die if he took a bomb to the chin at this stage.

And my God will the decisions ever end tonight?!


----------



## FITZ

That was a brutal fight. Rothwell should have been knocked out about 5 times and Arlovski took a couple big hits as well.


----------



## RapShepard

Man that was such a good beating Arlovski dished out. Rothwell looked so damn broken at the end.


----------



## RapShepard

Stormbringer said:


> And how does Bruce Leroy still have a job?


Because he's the perfect lowcarder lol. He either gives prospects a nice highlight win, or he has a solid inoffensive prelim fight.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Stormbringer said:


> He's an old heavy that's been going since the Dark Ages. He could die if he took a bomb to the chin at this stage.
> 
> And my God will the decisions ever end tonight?!


He's been like this for over a decade though, really timid and shy 95% of the time. But when he shows more killer instinct and aggression he tends to outclass the other guy like he did tonight. Rothwell was just a heavybag that Andrei exhausted himself from hitting so much so hard, which also speaks volumes about how tough Ben is.


----------



## RapShepard

FITZ said:


> I'm in NY and the casino not too far away is open for sports betting. Taking a stack of money there tomorrow morning for the fight card tomorrow. I love heavyweight fights and it's ridiculous how much more I like watching a fight when I have even a small amount like $10 riding on it.


How is online betting is it safe and legit? I always want to bet but get nervous I'm going to get played if I actually do win


----------



## Stormbringer

I want my money back.....


----------



## FITZ

RapShepard said:


> How is online betting is it safe and legit? I always want to bet but get nervous I'm going to get played if I actually do win


New York does not allow online betting. I live less than hour from the casino and I've got friends and family that I see all the time that are 10 minutes away. My plan this afternoon was to have lunch with my mom and get a haircut. I stopped at the casino before lunch and placed some bets.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

HOOOOOOOKER!!!!!!!!!!!

City Kickboxing taking over!

Thank the Kiwis for bringing an end to the decisions.


----------



## Stormbringer

FINALLY!!!!


----------



## RapShepard

Vick is up there with Struve and Kendall Grove for providing getting knocked out in great fashion


FITZ said:


> New York does not allow online betting. I live less than hour from the casino and I've got friends and family that I see all the time that are 10 minutes away. My plan this afternoon was to have lunch with my mom and get a haircut. I stopped at the casino before lunch and placed some bets.


Got you, I need to look into if Ohio allows it. We have casinos don't but I don't think they do sports bets.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Why is Hardy in the UFC?

They have to keep finding these tomato cans for him to face. If the guys that bad that they have to search the World for cans for him he shouldn't be there. Same as CM Punk before him.


----------



## RapShepard

Juan Adams should be embarrassed all that shit talking


----------



## Stormbringer

I know there's a lot of afro there, but that was a lot of back of the head action.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Why is Edgar getting a Title shot? Its 2019, the guy hasn't beat anyone or done anything worthy of a Title shot in years now.


----------



## FITZ

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Why is Hardy in the UFC?
> 
> They have to keep finding these tomato cans for him to face. If the guys that bad that they have to search the World for cans for him he shouldn't be there. Same as CM Punk before him.


Vegas had them at even money? 

And I think Adams earned a contract on the Contender Series.


----------



## Stormbringer

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Why is Edgar getting a Title shot? Its 2019, the guy hasn't beat anyone or done anything worthy of a Title shot in years now.


Because Edgar is owned by Ali Abdelaziz. And while America may not, Dana White does bend to the will of terrorist.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

FITZ said:


> Vegas had them at even money?
> 
> And I think Adams earned a contract on the Contender Series.


There's too many cans in the UFC thesedays, too many guys who really shouldn't be there. Especially when they'll cut Sage Northcutt for supposedly not being good enough but still employ so many cans.


----------



## Stormbringer

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> There's too many cans in the UFC thesedays, too many guys who really shouldn't be there. Especially when they'll cut Sage Northcutt for supposedly not being good enough but still employ so many cans.


Cans are cheap.... :draper2


----------



## Stormbringer

Olynik just got executed!


----------



## FITZ

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> There's too many cans in the UFC thesedays, too many guys who really shouldn't be there. Especially when they'll cut Sage Northcutt for supposedly not being good enough but still employ so many cans.


I think the problem with Sage was that they didn't want to feed him cans... UFC needed to treat Sage like Bellator treats some of their prospects. Cans all day every day. 

I've been watching more boxing recently so I really won't complain about two many one sided fights. Like in boxing they even have a name for cans "journeymen." I've heard on commentary "this guy is here to get beat" or "this guy is here because he's hard to knock out and this guy needs some rounds."


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Had a multi bet on the main card fights. If RDA had won, I'd be $2000 richer right now  Great win for Leon Edwards, but fuck him. Haha.

My favourite part of the whole card was Dan Hooker finishing Vick. One, first finish of the night. Two, he's a Kiwi which means he's an Aussie now that he's successful. And three, James Vick was crying for ages about wanting top fights and main events. He got wrecked by Gaethje, and now by Hooker, who's an unranked up-and-comer. Hopefully, this'll put an end to Vick's whining.


----------



## Slickback

Leon Edwards is so good in the clinch. 



Well done Hooker, he should get on that Melbourne card with Izzy


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

While I agree Greg Hardy is a POS, I do laugh when I see the same people love Rumble Johnson.



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Why is Edgar getting a Title shot? Its 2019, the guy hasn't beat anyone or done anything worthy of a Title shot in years now.


Ali.



Slickback said:


> Leon Edwards is so good in the clinch.


He's really good, miles better than Darren Till imo. Gets nowhere near the hype because he's not got the same marketability though.

Dana probably wants Masvidal or Covington to get the belt, but he's gonna end up with Usman vs. Edwards. No chance is hell that headlines a PPV :lol


----------



## DoolieNoted

Hernandez wins my pick for most boring fighter of 2019 so far. was hard to stay awake during that.
Arlovski was great.. 

Vick.. :bryanlol Never gets old watching him get sparked.

Not sure what that Hardy nozzle was celebrating.. The other dude was clearly just looking for the hotdog stand and got lost.. 8*D


----------



## Stormbringer

SayWhatAgain! said:


> He's really good, miles better than Darren Till imo. Gets nowhere near the hype because he's not got the same marketability though.
> 
> Dana probably wants Masvidal or Covington to get the belt, but he's gonna end up with Usman vs. Edwards. No chance is hell that headlines a PPV


Didn't Dana basically blow off Masvidal? "He just started taking it seriously." I think that was Dana's exact quote.

As far as who should get the title shot, I say put Masvidal vs Edwards. Winner gets Usman when he's healthy. I hate to a well maintained streak or star making hype with wins to boot, but this the fight game, best fight the best.

As for Colby, he can't just sit out and do stupid tweets and videos and get a title shot. Beating Robbie after all this nothingness SHOULDN'T get him a title shot. I say that the winner here gets Tyron in a title eliminator.


----------



## Slickback

Thats ridiculous lol. If you don't want Masvidal getting next shot. You HAVE to put Colby in the title fight with Usman IF he beats Lawler. 


The way I see it. 


If Lawler beats Colby - Put Masvidal vs Usman and Edwards vs Tyron or Lawler

If Colby beats Lawler then Colby vs Usman and Edwards vs Masvidal


----------



## Stormbringer

Well uhhh, Abel Trujilo...child porn enthusiast?

But in all seriousness, there MAY have been pictures or video of a 16 year old on his computer.


----------



## Slickback

Hopefully everything goes well and we finally get Max vs Frankie


----------



## kingnoth1n

Any chance Stipe/Costa/Pettis goes down in a parlay next month guys? Its extremely risky I know, I don't feel comfortable betting against DC against anyone not named Jon Jones.


----------



## Slickback

Basically picking the opposite of all those 3. I very much doubt all three of those will happen. But who knows


----------



## Stipe Tapped

kingnoth1n said:


> Any chance Stipe/Costa/Pettis goes down in a parlay next month guys? Its extremely risky I know, I don't feel comfortable betting against DC against anyone not named Jon Jones.


If you're looking to put some money down just for the sake of enjoying the night more, that bet could potentially be a good shout. Out of those 3 though I only see Pettis winning.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Stipe Tapped said:


> If you're looking to put some money down just for the sake of enjoying the night more, that bet could potentially be a good shout. Out of those 3 though I only see Pettis winning.


Here's my reasoning:

My biggest fear is picking Stipe, but damn he looked so good in his defenses, maybe he just got caught, and if the fight would have progressed what would have happened?

Costa - Both have been inactive for a while. Yoel starts criminally slow and gets super cranked mid ways into the fight, and Costa is a serial first rounder

Finally, Diaz is overrated, sorry but true, and Pettis has really cranked it in the last few fights. I expect him to show out.



But Idk....probably won't bet super risky.


----------



## Slickback

I think Costa has the least chance of winning out of those 3


----------



## Stipe Tapped

I think DC will have the advantage the later the fight goes with Stipe. Very interested to see how they mix it up on the ground. Could very easily envisage DC flattening him out and taking his neck late in the fight. 

Perhaps I'm not giving Costa enough credit but I find it hard to bet against Yoel. This is probably one where he should use his wrestling though. 

Diaz will walk forward with his hands down eating jabs and leg kicks all night, lose via 30-27 UD, spend a year saying he won and then not fight again for another 3 years.


----------



## Slickback

DC 
Diaz 
Romero


imo


----------



## Stormbringer

What's wrong with y'all? You have UFC 240 in 2 days but you're focused on something next month. Shame!


Hope DC wins. :side:


----------



## Stipe Tapped

Eh, 240 is pretty weak aside from the fantastic main event. Geoff Neal vs Niko Price should be a banger and it'll be interesting to see how Cyborg rebounds but aside from that I just can't seem to get hyped for it. I'd argue that last weekend's card was stronger on paper.


----------



## Slickback




----------



## WrestlingOracle

Stipe Tapped said:


> Perhaps I'm not giving Costa enough credit but I find it hard to bet against Yoel. This is probably one where he should use his wrestling though.


Nah, I certainly think it is completely within bounds to predict this as a valuable learning match for Costa. Even if Yoel doesn't elect to wrestle, Uriah Hall is a middling fighter known for flashy kicks over fundamental substance, yet he was looking like Sonny Liston jabbing Costa to pieces until Costa's constant pressure finally finished him. 

Yoel is on a completely different level than Hall. Don't get me wrong, Costa's body combinations look like they would rip out your ribs, but I think if Yoel could power punch or knee the solar system, he'd rip a portal through time. One of the last people on earth I'd want to walk down without advanced defense. Costa hasn't shown any, yet demonstrates a pretty big ego. Not a winning combination vs. Yoel. 

Whether Yoel takes it to the ground or explodes on the feet, I predict he'll handily defeat Costa as long as he doesn't get caught with something really nasty during his "energy conservation" lulls ie: vs. Whittaker in round 1 last fight (albeit Romero literally couldn't stand the night before).


----------



## FITZ

Kind of cool that they have 2 title fights coming up in August that aren't on PPV. 

I think 240 is going to be a pass from me. The main events aren't something that I feel like I have to see and I'm really not familiar with the undercard fights.


----------



## Slickback

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154890242123452417


Fucking pathetic


----------



## Stormbringer

But Chuck is too frail?


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

MMA is so carny.


----------



## kingnoth1n

240 looks weak af bro but on a side, I expect cyborg to destroy but she looked fucking terrible at weigh ins


----------



## RapShepard

I really hope the main event is a thrashing. I want Frankie out the title picture. If he loses then my holy Trinity of hate will all be out of title contention for the foreseeable future


----------



## Stormbringer

RapShepard said:


> I really hope the main event is a thrashing. I want Frankie out the title picture. If he loses then my holy Trinity of hate will all be out of title contention for the foreseeable future


Yeah, I'm right there with you. But on the other hand, Faber just came back and may steal Aljo's shot at 135.


----------



## kingnoth1n

This UC was pretty good.


----------



## Stormbringer

What a fight! That last round was just Rocky but you know, the ref ended the fight.


----------



## RapShepard

Stormbringer said:


> Yeah, I'm right there with you. But on the other hand, Faber just came back and may steal Aljo's shot at 135.


I like Faber but he shouldn't get a title shot, but Dana going to Dana lol. Best bad case scenario he loses to Aljo in a interim title fight. I think that'll get made since Cejudo is out until next year and last I heard Dana wanted him to fight Benavidez at Flyweight first


----------



## Slickback

Good night of fights so far, bring on the main event!!!


----------



## Stormbringer

I hope the card didn't end the good stuff already.


----------



## Stormbringer

Wow these guys were awesome. Thank God these guys went for it. Almost a double KO tgere too.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Insane fight.


----------



## RapShepard

This Spencer woman ain't scared at all. She gets props, and Amanda Nunes gets props for showing Cyborg is mortal


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

This isn't a 5 rounder? Darn.


----------



## RapShepard

Spencer deserves all the credit in the world. She wasn't scared at all


----------



## Slickback

Holy shit Spencer is fucking durable and tough. Exceeded all expectations in this loss











Congrats on the win Cyborg !!!


----------



## Stormbringer

Cyborg in there thinking, "They're not barbies anymore. THEY'RE NOT BARBIES ANYMORE!!"

HOLY shit Spencer can take a lick!

And everytime I hear Joe say Stipe is the best heavyweight fighter in history, I want to slap him. How the fuck can he just ignore Fedor's existence?!


----------



## Slickback

Its not like Fedor is miles ahead. 



I get more fucking annoyed when he says Max is the greatest featherweight of all time imo


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Stormbringer said:


> Cyborg in there thinking, "They're not barbies anymore. THEY'RE NOT BARBIES ANYMORE!!"
> 
> HOLY shit Spencer can take a lick!
> 
> And everytime I hear Joe say Stipe is the best heavyweight fighter in history, I want to slap him. How the fuck can he just ignore Fedor's existence?!


I'm no feminist but I get sentimental seeing women's MMA grow. I started watching around the time of the Gina Cyborg fight and now the ladies are finally starting to catch up or in Amanda's case surpass her. I'm even proud of stars like Ronda for being genuine draws even if I can't stand her personality.


----------



## Ace

Is it me who can't get into most of these featherweight and below fights?

I swear most of these guys don't have power, or am I just watching the wrong fights.

Sure I can appreciate the skill, there's high volume but the KO power isn't there..


----------



## Stormbringer

Now can Frankie just fuck off from now on?


----------



## Slickback

Max's takedown defense, jab, range control, timing is just sublime. Special special fighter. 




Frankie is a hall of famer. Nuff said


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Respect to Edgar for still being a cagey veteran fighting for a title in today's largely evolved Octagon against a nasty fighter in his prime, but can we please bring on Volk next? Max made that look easy as expected.


----------



## Slickback

Really really hope Max accepts teh Volk fight in Melbourne with Izzy/Whittaker. Would be aaaaaazing


----------



## vanwith200m

congrats to Max Halloway!


----------



## Stormbringer

Slickback said:


> Its not like Fedor is miles ahead.
> 
> I get more fucking annoyed when he says Max is the greatest featherweight of all time imo


Fedor has Nog x2, Arlovski, Randleman, Cro Cop, Coleman x2, Goodridge, Older Mir. Stipe has Gonzaga, Older Hunt, Older Arlovski, No Juice Overeem, Werdum and is 50/50 with JDS. I still say the gap is much wider than you say and what Joe bullshits out on commentary.

I get annoyed when he says Max is the best of all time too, but he's closing the gap. Stipe never really did.



BulletClubFangirl said:


> I'm no feminist but I get sentimental seeing women's MMA grow. I started watching around the time of the Gina Cyborg fight and now the ladies are finally starting to catch up or in Amanda's case surpass her. I'm even proud of stars like Ronda for being genuine draws even if I can't stand her personality.


I love watching the growth too but there's such a wiiiiide gap between the elites Cyborg, Nunes, Shev, Joanna, GDR, and the rest of the girls. The only girl in the middle is Holly who is 5-5 in UFC. 



Slickback said:


> Really really hope Max accepts teh Volk fight in Melbourne with Izzy/Whittaker. Would be aaaaaazing


Would love that. It's not like Frankie did any real damage. At least not any visible damage. If they can get Hooker a fight and Whittaker can keep his frail ass in tact, Australia is in for a real treat and the UFC and the fans are in for a great show. Plus you got Tuivasa looking to get back on track. This could be a card of the year deal and I can't wait. Just pray Whittaker doesn't fall apart.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Yeah Put Volk v Max on the Melbourne card as well as the other high profile guys who want on this card will be HUUUUUUGE.

When you consider we could have Australia vs NZ (in a convoluted way) for the MW Title, an Aussie fighting for the FW Title, Dan Hooker who is a top 10 LW, Tai who can be a top 10 HW, Megan Anderson all on the same card, thats so huge for Aussie MMA and Combat Sports in general in Australia.

Not to mention around the same time John Wayne Parr will be fighting Mundine and getting that mainstream recognition finally.


----------



## Slickback

Stormbringer said:


> Fedor has Nog x2, Arlovski, Randleman, Cro Cop, Coleman x2, Goodridge, Older Mir. Stipe has Gonzaga, Older Hunt, Older Arlovski, No Juice Overeem, Werdum and is 50/50 with JDS. I still say the gap is much wider than you say and what Joe bullshits out on commentary.
> 
> I get annoyed when he says Max is the best of all time too, but he's closing the gap. Stipe never really did.
> 
> 
> 
> I love watching the growth too but there's such a wiiiiide gap between the elites Cyborg, Nunes, Shev, Joanna, GDR, and the rest of the girls. The only girl in the middle is Holly who is 5-5 in UFC.
> 
> 
> 
> Would love that. It's not like Frankie did any real damage. At least not any visible damage. If they can get Hooker a fight and Whittaker can keep his frail ass in tact, Australia is in for a real treat and the UFC and the fans are in for a great show. Plus you got Tuivasa looking to get back on track. This could be a card of the year deal and I can't wait. Just pray Whittaker doesn't fall apart.


Good point. Fedor's record is amazing but so is Stipe's. 









THey should get the winner of Romero/Costa to be back up of the main event jut like how Volk came and weighed in this week.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Its been said before but Dana White is such a moron, how the owners of the UFC let him ever talk to press is beyond me.

Dumb shit like saying Cyborg is afraid of re matching Nunes, how does that benefit anyone? How can you possibly put a positive spin on how often Dana talks shit about people signed to the UFC?


----------



## Slickback

Love Rogan but his commentary was at an all time low at this event


----------



## RapShepard

I guess the alcohol KO'd me is the main event worth rewatching. I am glad to hear Frankie lost though


----------



## Stormbringer

RapShepard said:


> I guess the alcohol KO'd me is the main event worth rewatching. I am glad to hear Frankie lost though


If you want to see Frankie get tagged over and over again at range, fail to take Max down over 10 times, get cracked a few good times, then yes. It was a great Max performance but not an "all time fight."

I am so glad Cyborg is calling out Dana for damaging her brand. He's been known to do this shit before with fighters who don't roll over and take his bullshit. Tyron Woodley is another great example. So was Mighty Mouse.


----------



## RapShepard

Stormbringer said:


> If you want to see Frankie get tagged over and over again at range, fail to take Max down over 10 times, get cracked a few good times, then yes. It was a great Max performance but not an "all time fight."
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad Cyborg is calling out Dana for damaging her brand. He's been known to do this shit before with fighters who don't roll over and take his bullshit. Tyron Woodley is another great example. So was Mighty Mouse.


Ill have to check it then lol.

But yeah I don't see how Dana doesn't get that doesn't help anybody out. Like why publicly bash something you're going to try and sell me.

Hell Let's pretend Dana wasn't lying and Cyborg really was scared to death of the rematch, doesn't mean Dana needs to say that.

Tell us you hadn't offered her the fight because you wanted to see where her head was at because sometimes dominant folk take losing hard. 

Say that she had some GSP or Silva type weight lifted off her shoulders and she wasn't really concerned with the belt but fun fights.

But instead he's just petty as hell.


----------



## Stormbringer

Ace said:


> Is it me who can't get into most of these featherweight and below fights? I swear most of these guys don't have power, or am I just watching the wrong fights. Sure I can appreciate the skill, there's high volume but the KO power isn't there.


It can definitely be a rough watch when the guys are at the lower end or newer to the sport. But once you get to the top 10, you see top talents doing work. They may not always have the KO power but these guys can get into wars that go 2 or 3 rounds. You just have to know who to look for.


----------



## Slickback

Robbie lawler is back this week !!!


----------



## Stormbringer

Slickback said:


> Robbie lawler is back this week !!!


I just hope and pray he gets the job done.


----------



## RKing85

Robbie/Colby is a total heart not head pick.

Rooting for Robbie big time.


----------



## Slickback

Been ages since we had a break and I love it


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Same. Way too many cards.


----------



## Stormbringer

https://www.mmamania.com/2019/7/28/...ter-joe-rogan-reaches-a-new-low-on-commentary

This goes in depth abot Joe's noticably bad commentary Saturday. Big sticking points were the main events. Cyborg didn't gas at all and Frankie doesn't win a round with a half ass takedown with 20 seconds on the clock.


----------



## Slickback

i love his podcasts, changed my life. But I've had problems with his commentary for a while now


----------



## kingnoth1n




----------



## Stormbringer

kingnoth1n said:


>


Wouldn't that require WWE to sign off on that type of thing? Kurt doesn't own the song. It's not a Living Color/CM Punk type of thing.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Stormbringer said:


> Wouldn't that require WWE to sign off on that type of thing? Kurt doesn't own the song. It's not a Living Color/CM Punk type of thing.


I would say........depends.

So not sure the logistics, but Johnston wrote it, which means he could own it in theory, and if thats the case, WWE is paying him royalties to use on the network, so he could use it as he wishes.

Or WWE could own it alternatively. But lets be real....WWE will eat up any pub they can get. Either way it should be good fun, especially if the crowd chants you suck at him.


----------



## Slickback

I was thinking the same thing, but regardless. Gonna be fucking awesome lol.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Damn son, Cyborg released.


----------



## Stormbringer

kingnoth1n said:


> Damn son, Cyborg released.


And all she wanted was a public apology.

Not money. Not preferential treatment.

*A. Simple. Fucking. Apology.* 

And for Dana, THAT was a bridge too far.

Meanwhile, he's trying to get BJ Penn killed in the cage. What in the ever loving fuck is wrong with Dana?!?!


----------



## Slickback

Dana White being a fucking asshole. Much to the surprise of nobody with a brain


----------



## Joel

Well Cyborg tweeted an apology to Dana for editing the video to make it look like he says that he's not always telling the truth. Dana is a clown, but you should be able to understand why is furious here when her and her production team tried to frame him as a liar in public with a fake video. Not cool.


----------



## Stipe Tapped

Dana's treatment of Cyborg over the years has been inexcusable. The "Wanderlei Silva in a dress" comment was so far over the line that it was jaw-dropping. Do we have any idea where his problem with her stems from? Was it awkward contract negotiations? Does the Ronda stuff play a part? 

Bellator are apparently already making a move for her. Hopefully she gets treated a bit better there. Cyborg is genuinely one of the biggest sweethearts in the sport.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Its good for Cyborg to be away from that shit now, but Dana and Rogan will still talk shit about her every chance they get.


----------



## Stormbringer

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Its good for Cyborg to be away from that shit now, but Dana and Rogan will still talk shit about her every chance they get.


And that's what really irks the hell out of me. Dana goes unpunished. Plain and simple, he got away with being a truly selfish individual. And it's bullshit that this all comes down to Dana being an ass on camera and his ego wouldn't let him say two fucking words to a woman who said he hurt her.

This is truly one of the worst outcomes and the ONLY one who benefits is Dana Fuckhead White. Cyborg, Nunes, UFC's numbers and the fans who spend their fucking money are all left with a shitty ending.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Got a feeling Colby is going to get embarrassed today. With all the shit he's been talking I can see him getting KO'd viciously and becoming a meme like Askren. Just feels inevitable. Robbie looked great against Askren before the early stoppage.


----------



## Slickback

It's not like Dana has NEVER fucking lied to the media, and tried to manipulate the narrative to make him look good and the other party look bad lmao.


----------



## Irish Jet

Herb Dean's rep as a good ref is inexplicable. He's a living danger.


----------



## Stormbringer

This has been a really good main card. And holy shit, Miller putting the Carpenter out!

Herb is gonna let someone die in a choke one of these days.


----------



## RKing85

That last one was fine. Clay was out cold for 3-4 seconds at most. No big deal.

This main event for me is a complete heart not head pick. I haven't put on second of technical thought into this because I am afraid I might not like what I come up with. haha.

C'mon Robbie. Win this.


----------



## RapShepard

Herb has just been getting progressively worse as a ref


----------



## RapShepard

Colby is really good man, hateable but super good


----------



## Stormbringer

RapShepard said:


> Colby is really good man, hateable but super good


Don't know how this one ends but I'll be damned, Colby is toying with him.


----------



## RapShepard

Stormbringer said:


> Don't know how this one ends but I'll be damned, Colby is toying with him.


He really is taking him down at will and all that


----------



## RKing85

Colby is making Robbie do so much work and it is showing. Robbie's gas tank is emptying fast.


----------



## Stormbringer

Ok now I'm sure Robbie's taking a dive....

He's just standing there!


----------



## Irish Jet

Great fight from Colby. The cunt.

Similar plan to Condit against Lawler. Overwhelmed him with volume. Only difference is Colby can wrestle and Lawler is older.


----------



## RapShepard

Now all Colby has to do is not say something ridiculously racist.


----------



## Slickback

Amazing fight from Colby. I'd pick him to beat Usman


----------



## RapShepard

Slickback said:


> Amazing fight from Colby. I'd pick him to beat Usman


I think that becomes an ugly stand up fight. Should be fun both always move forward. I'm going Usman though.


----------



## Slickback

Antonina wins. :mj


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Stormbringer said:


> Ok now I'm sure Robbie's taking a dive....
> 
> He's just standing there!


It's the pace. The sheer pace/volume in close quarters of those first two rounds in particular certainly compromised Lawler's "Ruthless" moniker. Lawler's problems of course compounded by his inability to utilize his historically great TD defense consistently. 

Lawler looked to evade and land that one big counter. It never really came. I don't like Covington and he comes off as a phony prick, but he just smothers guys with the vigorous volume. Beautiful fight from him.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Colby easily disposes of Usman. He's got much more ferocious forward pressure, and Usman sucks fighting off his back foot. Colby has better striking, both offense and defense.

I get that most hate the guy and will irrationally go with Usman, but be prepared for a dominant Colby victory.


----------



## Slickback

Colby vs Usman
Masvidal vs Edwards


----------



## kingnoth1n

The great American Winning Machine does it again!!! Almost six hundo strikes and 25 takedowns!


----------



## Killmonger

Usman still beats that ass. I dont care.


----------



## Stormbringer

WrestlingOracle said:


> It's the pace. Lawler looked to evade and land that one big counter. It never really came.


But that's my biggest problem here. Robbie didn't even *TRY* to do anything. When it's the 4th or 5th round and you're doing nothing different, that's when I have to call bullshit. Effort. Plain old effort is what I wanted to see and I got virtually nothing over 5 rounds. He was just a cpu with his striking set to minimum. It was pathetic.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Robbie always has moments of inactivity. Most of his fights that go the distance feature moments where he just stops doing anything for a while. This was 25 minutes of _that_ Robbie Lawler.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Type of predictions I get right when I'm NOT betting. Sad times.


----------



## Slickback

Rookie of the Year said:


> Type of predictions I get right when I'm NOT betting. Sad times.


Im the same lol.






















Colby stumbling on his words yet again in the post fight interview :lmao


----------



## RKing85

I said on another board at the beginning of the fourth round that there was no reason to watch the last 8 minutes of the fight. I know Robbie only ever needs to land one punch, but there was no way anything was going to change in the last two rounds.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Carmouche +600 against Shev boys. A 100 dollar prop on her, Plat Perry, and Garagorri will net 3491 dollars if you hit it.


----------



## Stormbringer

kingnoth1n said:


> Carmouche +600 against Shev boys. A 100 dollar prop on her, Plat Perry, and Garagorri will net 3491 dollars if you hit it.


And you're basically throwing away money on Liz.....


----------



## Slickback

kingnoth1n said:


> Carmouche +600 against Shev boys. A 100 dollar prop on her, Plat Perry, and Garagorri will net 3491 dollars if you hit it.


Yea no shit lol. Are you gonna do it???


----------



## kingnoth1n

Stormbringer said:


> And you're basically throwing away money on Liz.....





Slickback said:


> Yea no shit lol. Are you gonna do it???


For sure, prolly not a hundred tho, I'll admit I got a bad feeling about betting on that fight for sure, I feel the MMA Betting Gods would look down on whatever decision I made here, I've had a crazy string of good luck this year so far, so it's about time for it to run out, but I think Carmouche has a better chance then +600 though, ultra low risk/ high reward.


----------



## Slickback

It's only low risk depending how much you bet lol. 






Honestly I'd say +900 is more fair odds for that fight


----------



## RKing85

+600 for Carmouche isn't right.

+6000 would probably be more accurate. 

Valentina is going to murder her.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Tables have turned it seems with the Cyborg situation, she made all that shit up about Dana. Or "her team," did. Terrible look. No way she gets a rematch. As The Iron Sheik once said "You no bite the hand that feed you."


----------



## Stormbringer

@RapShepard Well it seems that Frankie Edgar is going 135 in November for MSG for a fresh start. Yaaay... He'll win 2 fights at most and get a title shot.




kingnoth1n said:


> Tables have turned it seems with the Cyborg situation, she made all that shit up about Dana. Or "her team," did. Terrible look. No way she gets a rematch. As The Iron Sheik once said "You no bite the hand that feed you."


Cyborg didn't start any of this. Before she was in UFC, Dana and Joe both gave her a bit of hell. Whether it was "having a dick", "looking like Wanderlei in a dress", "being afraid to fight Ronda" and failing a drug test. Then she gets into UFC and they tortured her with trying to get her to make 135 knowing she couldn't make it. She finally gets the belt and all is well. Until she lost to Nunes.

AND YET AGAIN, Dana starts to shit on her as often as he could. Cyborg wanted the immediate rematch but Nunes said no, she wanted to defend the 135 belt. That's fine. But Dana used this as an opening to say Cyborg was scared. And Cyborg said time and again that she wants the fight, but her platform is nowhere as big as Dana's. Dana/UFC controls the narrative because they choose what to play and who to give mic/air time.

The only problem is that Cyborg's boyfriend/manager or her team released editted footage. That's the only wrongdoing Cyborg has been apart of that's been publicized. But I go back before this bit of video. All this crap that Dana, Joe and UFC put her through and after all of this crap over the YEARS, all Cyborg asked for was a simple public apology. Just a few words in a public space that expressed regret for putting Cyborg's career, personal and family life and reputation in jeopardy or hamstring-ing her over the years. And Dana just refused to be something more than a petty scumbag. Pure and simple.


----------



## Stormbringer

RKing85 said:


> +600 for Carmouche isn't right.
> +6000 would probably be more accurate.
> Valentina is going to murder her.


----------



## Slickback

Frankie going down to 135. Hope he gets some success down there


----------



## Stormbringer

Slickback said:


> Frankie going down to 135. Hope he gets some success down there


I hope he gets KO'ed and hangs it up and I never have to watch him get an undeserved title shot ever again. :draper2


----------



## Slickback

Mus be sad being you.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Colby has had an interesting week. After dominating Lawler, he was on a couple of shows earlier this week. On one, he questions what Usman has ever done - "I've gotten phone calls from the President of the United States, what has he ever done - received smoke signals from the chief of Nigeria?" On the other, he trashed Miesha Tate, who was the host, and he's now banned from ever appearing on that particular show.


----------



## Stormbringer

AEWMoxley said:


> Colby - "...what has he ever done - received smoke signals from the chief of Nigeria?"


So can people officially start calling this guy a racist. This type of shit is just unnecessary and goes way beyond hyping a fight and just crosses the line. Just like Conor crossing lines by talking about Khabib's wife being a goat. It's just when you couple this with his Brazilian comments, he's passed being a "heel working the marks," but just a guy saying the worst thing he can about people of color.

Someone needs to sit this guy down and tell him to pick a lane. Either he's the guy banging chicks and making fun of nerds. Or saying mean things about a fighter specifically, not cultural groups or family members. But this red cap white supremacist, saying fucked up shit about people of color needs to be let go.


----------



## Slickback

HOLY SHIT, just checked now, I got 100% predictions correct for UFC 240. My first ever perfect card.


----------



## RKing85

PFL tonight.

Mid level MMA Heavyweights and Light Heavyweights???? Say no more. I'm in.


----------



## Slickback

Sense a lot of finishes tomorrow night


----------



## Stormbringer

So today I found out that Valentina speaks fluent Spanish as well. Damn she just gets sexier and sexier!


----------



## Slickback

My girl Veronica Macedo finally gets a win (Y)


Nice armbar


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Excellent performance by Volkan.


----------



## Slickback

Great win by Volkan and debut by Viera


----------



## RKing85

Perry's face after that fight tonight. My word.

That was one of the closer fights I have seen in a minute. Really could have gone either way.

Very disappointing safe performance from Valentina in that one. Waste of half an hour of my life.


----------



## Slickback

THat main event was 95% Liz Carmouche's fault. Fucking hell, absolutely no risk.


----------



## Stormbringer

RKing85 said:


> Very disappointing safe performance from Valentina in that one. Waste of half an hour of my life.


I was mostly thinking the same.

But....she wasn't on ppv, she wasn't on ESPN, no one was looking forward to this fight, neither girl talked trash and no one will remember or care in a week. :shrug

Why risk everything for nothing? Tomorrow we'll still think of how she killed Priscilla and bathed in her blood, went the split distance with Nunes, put on a clinic with Joanna and beheaded Eye. For us fans, this is just a bump in the road.


----------



## Slickback

Carmouche was talking all kids of shit, saying she's not scared. THen gave it that trash peformance.


----------



## Stormbringer

Slickback said:


> Carmouche was talking all kids of shit, saying she's not scared. THen gave it that trash peformance.


Saying you're not sacred is standard.

And like I said, no one's gonna care tomorrow.

As far as a shit performance from Liz, yeah she was in over her from the get go. And being a deer in the headlights, well we all saw Eye get her head taken off.

But Val could have pushed the pace, why put 95% of the blame on Liz?

But after this post, I'll be done with this. :justsayin


----------



## Michael Myers

Can someone just beat Valentina already?

I have nothing much against her, but hearing people go on about her like she is this undefeated phenom who has dominated everyone she has faced is annoying and makes me want to see her lose just to shut those people up. She is a great fighter, but she is not even the most dominant female on roster right now


----------



## Slickback

May her reign be long as fuck


----------



## Stormbringer

Some fighters are saying Perry won the fight. I didn't see much of it so I have no comment.

But....



Spoiler: Mike Perry


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

One of those photos that will kill any "what if" delusions you had about entering the sport lol.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Damn, now that's a broken nose.

Didn't watch but have read about the Main Event. Why did Liz even take the fight? Why bother training if you're going to do literally nothing in 25 minutes?


----------



## Stormbringer

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Why did Liz even take the fight? Why bother training if you're going to do literally nothing in 25 minutes?


I'd ask Robbie Lawler the same thing. I think she just stole a check.

At least Eye got clipped while TRYING to engage.


----------



## RKing85

I am fine with anyone thinking Perry won.

Not fine with anyone saying Perry was robbed. It was a close fight that could have gone either way.


----------



## Slickback

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160730811865473025


243 just got more interesting


----------



## Slickback

Picks are in!


----------



## Stormbringer

Cat Zingano gets cut from UFC. It fucking sucks that she had so much bad luck all at once. Hopefully she lands on her feet and gets back to her best self.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

We've seen how good Cat can be with her wins over Tate and Nunes, that Nunes win in particular just looks better and better.

She's just never been able to put it all together since her ex husband died though. Hasn't looked like the same fighter with the same potential.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

It'd be rough to have your last image in the UFC be a freak toe-to-your-eye accident.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

WrestlingOracle said:


> It'd be rough to have your last image in the UFC be a freak toe-to-your-eye accident.


Yeah that would be. Going out on a win or a loss is one thing, but a freak accident like that would suck.


----------



## Slickback




----------



## RKing85

I know most people love Cat but her recent appearances have more than warranted this cut. 

Stipe says he has never watched the first fight with Cormier. If true, I am even more confident in my Cormier pick.


----------



## Stormbringer

RKing85 said:


> Stipe says he has never watched the first fight with Cormier. If true, I am even more confident in my Cormier pick.


Well, uhhh, damn. Maybe he's just planning on trying lay and pray this time?

Who am I kidding? Stipe needs to watch that fight and the Lewis fight. He needs as much heavyweight DC footage as possible.


----------



## Slickback

Fighters lie alllll the time to media lol.


----------



## Stipe Tapped

https://www.rte.ie/news/dublin/2019/0815/1069032-conor-mcgregor/

Dana's next interview: "Listen, that old guy was an Irish pub fighting champion for 30 years and Conor took him out with one punch. We're giving Conor the next title shot. It's what makes the most sense."

Reporter: "What about Tony Ferguson?"

Dana: "Tony doesn't want to fight."


----------



## Slickback

lmao fell for that quote for a second


----------



## Stormbringer

Slickback said:


> lmao fell for that quote for a second


I'd call you a fool but it's not beyond Dana to be _THAT_ fucked up. :draper2


----------



## RKing85

the old guy no selling the punch is a worse look for Conor than him actually sucker punching the guy was.


----------



## Stormbringer

Dan Hardy on an AWESOME JRE!


----------



## Slickback

Time to put on the kettle and kick my feet up


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

The top three fights this week are so damn epic. All three should be mental.

I dont think it gets said enough just how much DC has achieved in a little over a decade though. He didn't start training in MMA until after the 2008 Olympics when he was already like 30 years old. The guys accomplished so much in 10 years going from novice with a great background to start from to one of the all time greats.


----------



## Donnie

All I want it for Stipe to knock DC's lights out. I hate that motherfucker, and its time for him to go away forever


----------



## Stormbringer

Donnie said:


> All I want it for Stipe to knock DC's lights out. I hate that motherfucker


But.......why?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I didn't know there were still people out there who hated DC.


----------



## Donnie

Stormbringer said:


> But.......why?


Because he's a holier-than-thou thin skinned bitch. "Jon jones said he could take me down the first time I met him. That was wrong of him" Dude couldn't take a joke. He's a fuckhead. Plus, he eye poked Stipe which resulted in the finish. FUCK HIM. 

And before anyone says it, no, I don't give a shit about how hard his life has been outside of fighting. I hate him.


----------



## Stipe Tapped

Donnie said:


> Because he's a holier-than-thou thin skinned bitch. "Jon jones said he could take me down the first time I met him. That was wrong of him" Dude couldn't take a joke. He's a fuckhead. Plus, he eye poked Stipe which resulted in the finish. FUCK HIM.
> 
> And before anyone says it, no, I don't give a shit about how hard his life has been outside of fighting. I hate him.


Never seen anyone dislike DC this much before. He's never acted holier than thou with anyone other than Jones. In that case, he never claimed to be a great guy himself. Just rightly pointed out what a scumbag Jon is.

Also, blaming DC's win over Stipe on the eye poke is weak.

Couldn't imagine disliking DC. Not gonna pass judgement though. I have a similar hatred of Al Iaquinta for no apparent reason.


----------



## Slickback

Donnie said:


> Because he's a holier-than-thou thin skinned bitch. "Jon jones said he could take me down the first time I met him. That was wrong of him" Dude couldn't take a joke. He's a fuckhead. Plus, he eye poked Stipe which resulted in the finish. FUCK HIM.
> 
> And before anyone says it, no, I don't give a shit about how hard his life has been outside of fighting. I hate him.


Thanks for letting me know who to ignore next.


----------



## Donnie

Rather be ignored than be a fan of that fucking asshole.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

There were a few times during the Jones feud that I thought DC came off a bit poorly- him raging after the second loss, refusing to stand there for the decision and crying... I mean, yes, he was concussed, but I look at that as being similar to when someone is drunk. They might be doing things that wouldn't normally do because they don't have full control of their faculties, but that in some ways, is the most honest representation of themselves. I didn't think he was an asshole, per se, but it was certainly an example of bad sportsmanship.

The more I watch of Cormier, in various interviews, things like Embedded and Countdowns, I think he's a really good dude. Just super passionate and competitive. And he was proven right about Jon Jones, with the failed drug tests and the continued fuck ups in his life. I'm pulling for him to beat Miocic here. It's a shame he never got the Brock Lesnar fight/pay day, I feel like he deserves it considering the career he's had, from Olympics to MMA, and his work for the UFC in and out of the cage. Definitively beating Miocic a second time, at the age of 40, would be a fine way to cap off his career.

Anyway, fight picks. Is a fucking loaded card. Local time is just after midnight Saturday, going to crash for a few hours and spend my Sunday watching some high level MMA, can think of few better ways to spend my weekend!


----------



## Schwartzxz

I was never a fan of DC but I did like him. this recent year made me hate his guts after hearing some of the stupid shit that he says. he wanted Stipe to win a fight or 2 to build himself up as a contender for his title but at the same time he wants to defend the title against Lesnar. recently I think he said how Stipe acted like a brat because he didnt fight for a year. like many others do. like he would do it too if he didnt have an option to fight somebody who he knew he was going to beat easily. go fuck yourself you fucking hypocrite. I hope Stipe finally sends you into retirement.

also one of many things that I hate about MMA is how fighters are able to pick and choose who they wanna fight. why is that ever an option? if they want you to fight somebody you do it. end of story. thats one of the reasons why I respected Brock as a fighter more than other people did.


----------



## Slickback

FIGHT DAY BOYSSSSS


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Rookie of the Year said:


> There were a few times during the Jones feud that I thought DC came off a bit poorly- him raging after the second loss, refusing to stand there for the decision and crying... I mean, yes, he was concussed, but I look at that as being similar to when someone is drunk. They might be doing things that wouldn't normally do because they don't have full control of their faculties, but that in some ways, is the most honest representation of themselves. I didn't think he was an asshole, per se, but it was certainly an example of bad sportsmanship.
> 
> The more I watch of Cormier, in various interviews, things like Embedded and Countdowns, I think he's a really good dude. Just super passionate and competitive. And he was proven right about Jon Jones, with the failed drug tests and the continued fuck ups in his life. I'm pulling for him to beat Miocic here. It's a shame he never got the Brock Lesnar fight/pay day, I feel like he deserves it considering the career he's had, from Olympics to MMA, and his work for the UFC in and out of the cage. Definitively beating Miocic a second time, at the age of 40, would be a fine way to cap off his career.
> 
> Anyway, fight picks. Is a fucking loaded card. Local time is just after midnight Saturday, going to crash for a few hours and spend my Sunday watching some high level MMA, can think of few better ways to spend my weekend!


With respect and purely out of curiosity, why the Costa pick? Costa has solar plexus-shattering body combinations and yeah if Romero reloads too long and eats something that bodes badly since Costa looks and moves forward like a cyborg. Regardless, Romero is an A-grade assassin equipped with asledgehammers for hands, Olympic medals and we don't know much about Costa's wrestling. 

Anyway, put me down for DC sub round 2, Pettis by decision and classic round 3 Romero strikes again. Explained my Romero pick. I think DC will once again successfully implement his usual gameplan (interesting to me that in preparation Stipe dropped 12 pounds as well). Pettis remains forever underrated and looks really solid lately, even in defeat to TFerg (zero shame there). We haven't seen Diaz in the Octagon in awhile and his adverse attitude to checking legs kicks vs. Pettis' kick game methinks will be Pettis' ticket to dining at the winner's table.

I expect Diaz/Pettis to "Swang and bang," but hopefully that goes to the ground at some point. That'd be an interesting chess match. Good card tonight :bjpenn


----------



## Stormbringer

What a fucking War! Klose with that SLAM!


----------



## WrestlingOracle

That stoppage seemed as quick as that ending exchange. Looked like Smith was covering up and rotating over to get up but kudos to the severe underdog for pulling the W


----------



## Rookie of the Year

WrestlingOracle said:


> With respect and purely out of curiosity, why the Costa pick? Costa has solar plexus-shattering body combinations and yeah if Romero reloads too long and eats something that bodes badly since Costa looks and moves forward like a cyborg. Regardless, Romero is an A-grade assassin equipped with asledgehammers for hands, Olympic medals and we don't know much about Costa's wrestling.


I just think Romero hasn't faced anyone that moves forward to kill like Costa. Costa is going to crack Romero and I don't think he'll respond well to the swarm. Should be a hell of a fight and a hell of a card though!

I just woke up so missed the prelims.  But this is going to be great!


----------



## Slickback

Competitive fight between Ian adn Derek


----------



## Stormbringer

Cardio gentlemen. Work. On. Your. Cardio!


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Time to bring the thunder :mark


----------



## WrestlingOracle

The power on display in that round JESUS


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

How do both guys not need a nap after that first round?

I feel like people had somehow forgotten just how good Romero is after he lost to Bobby Knuckles. He's still the guy who murdered anyone not named Whittaker, and he almost murdered Robert as well. Seems like a lot of people were predicting a first round KO for Costa.


----------



## Stormbringer

Holy Shit these guys more than delivered!

Who won this fight!?

I think Yoel won but Costa was trying to get at the body.

What a fight!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Yeah no way Costa won that fight. It was close but Yoel edged every round. How all three judges can say Costa clearly won 2 rounds is beyond me. This sport makes zero sense whatsoever.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Yoel's my favorite fighter to watch in the cage and that was an incredibly entertaining fight, but to act like that was a robbery and boo is ridiculous. Had it for Costa myself. I mean, he clearly won the first and the second was razor thin.


----------



## Stormbringer

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Yeah no way Costa won that fight. It was close but Yoel edged every round. How all three judges can say Costa clearly won 2 rounds is beyond me. This sport makes zero sense whatsoever.


Protect the prospect?

Same thing happened when he killed Whittaker but was over by .2


----------



## Stormbringer

Diaz just reminded everyone who the hell he is.

If only he didn't try to roll after mauling Pettis on the cage.


----------



## sweepdaleg

Is Pettis one of the most inconsistent fighters? He looked like shit this fight. Announcers sounded like he hurt his foot but he didn't look too bad after the fight.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Damn good fight, alot more one sided than I expected. All Pettis really did was survive and land the occasional counter, I thought it'd be a bit more competitive than that.

ZERO ring rust for Nate though, he didn't miss a step out there, just poured it on all fight long.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

sweepdaleg said:


> Is Pettis one of the most inconsistent fighters? He looked like shit this fight. Announcers sounded like he hurt his foot but he didn't look too bad after the fight.


He's got such great highs and such terrible lows. Sometimes he turns up and looks like a World beater, other times he turns up and is just there. Never know which Pettis you'll get, sometimes he looks like that Showtime that was poised to be a huge star and tapped out Bendo and Gilbert back to back, but then he gets mauled next time out.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

WAR DIAZ 4 EVER! Always have time for a Diaz brother. They're fighter's fighters. I remember a lot of smug cunts on sherdog saying Nate had no chance against Pettis back in the day. How times change. The smile on Jorge's face when Nate called him out was contagious. The man knows he's gonna get paid lol. Respect to Nate for trying to make a fight that everyone wants to see. He easily could've asked for a title shot and UFC would've given it to him even if he had to wait on the sidelines a bit. 

Fuck Conor by the way. Assaulting old men because they don't wanna taste your piss water? That guy keeps finding new lows even by scumbag standards.


----------



## AEWMoxley

sweepdaleg said:


> Is Pettis one of the most inconsistent fighters? He looked like shit this fight. Announcers sounded like he hurt his foot but he didn't look too bad after the fight.


It's not inconsistency, it's just that styles make fights. Pettis doesn't do well when pressured.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

AEWMoxley said:


> It's not inconsistency, it's just that styles make fights. Pettis doesn't do well when pressured.


That and Nate effectively checking a leg kick for once.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Man DC always finds a way to throw people around. Who can't he hit the AA on?


----------



## deadcool

DC still doing that eye gouge sh** he did in the last fight.


----------



## American_Nightmare

I can guarantee you no one wants to see this go to decision.


----------



## Stormbringer

And it's over!

DC's height was to his detriment. He has to reach up to hit Stipe. Stipe started ripping DC where he couldn't defend and attack.


----------



## sweepdaleg

DC to retire?


----------



## Stormbringer

sweepdaleg said:


> DC to retire?


That or a 3rd fight with Stipe.


----------



## RapShepard

Such a great night of fights


----------



## Slickback

WOW !WOW !WOW !WOW !WOW !WOW !WOW !WOW !WOW !WOW !WOW !WOW !WOW !WOW !WOW !WOW !WOW !WOW !WOW !WOW !WOW !WOW !WOW !WOW !WOW !WOW !WOW !















Trilogy fight to decide the greatest heavyweight of all time, IF DC doesn't retire


----------



## Donnie

:fuckyeah FUCK YEAH, STIPE. THE GOAT

FUCK YOU DC, YOU FAT BITCH


----------



## Slickback

Love it when a fighter wins after everyone writes him off. ANother example was Cejudo against Moraes. FUcking love it.


WEll done Stipe


----------



## American_Nightmare

DC is done.


----------



## Donnie

https://i.imgur.com/2P84gga.gifv

wens3


----------



## Slickback

If DC retires gotta give Ngannou the title shot next. And it goes the same way as the first fight IMO


----------



## AEWMoxley

Slickback said:


> If DC retires gotta give Ngannou the title shot next. *And it goes the same way as the first fight IMO*


Indeed it will. But you just know everyone will be predicting Francis by KO.


----------



## Slickback

Its stil not a bad pick. Im just personally going with Stipe 



















Diaz vs Masvidal - BOOK IT> 



SO glad he didn't say anything about Conor


----------



## Stormbringer

That overwhelming feeling over hype that you get when every fight just delivers in the biggest way!


----------



## WrestlingOracle

I have my doubts that's it for DC given how protective of his perceived legacy he is and Stipe/DC 3 is an obvious move. If DC forgoes the opportunity and indeed calls it a career, he is certainly one of the very best to step foot in the Octagon. 

Looking to the present and not the future: what an adjustment by Stipe and full credit for the dub. I recall Anderson Silva landing a liver kick on DC that was the most significant shot of that fight despite the loss and 3 years later, the body shots led Stipe on the path to victory.

I'll take a fight card like that any week!


----------



## Slickback

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162942066189488128

MSG baby


----------



## Stormbringer

Slickback said:


> *Diaz vs Masvidal proposed*


Gimme! Gimme! Gimme!



WrestlingOracle said:


> I have my doubts that's it for DC given how protective of his PERCEIVED legacy....


??!!?!?!????!!!!!!!


----------



## Slickback

Herb Dean doing anohter garbage job in regards to the blatant eye pokes


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Stormbringer said:


> ??!!?!?!????!!!!!!!


 I didn't mean that as DC perceives he has a legacy and doesn't. I think DC's one of the very best that's stepped in the Octagon. I'm just saying DC always seems to be quite concerned with ensuring that his legacy is universally perceived by fans/media as if not the GOAT extremely close. As such, I don't see the guy going out without a trilogy fight vs Stipe. 

What's wrong with that?


----------



## Slickback

Well DC literally said he doesn't want to go out on his back earlier this week. 






If i had to bet, I'd say he comes back


----------



## Irish Jet

DC looked good but Stipe just has that power. The reason Jon Jones will *never* fight him. 

Nate vs Jorge will be great. Diaz managed to look sloppy and amazing at the same time. What a guy.


----------



## Schwartzxz

I hope we get third fight between Miocic and DC so I can see Stipe KO that cheating hypocrite again.


----------



## AEWMoxley




----------



## DesoloutionRow

Irish Jet said:


> DC looked good but Stipe just has that power. The reason Jon Jones will *never* fight him.
> 
> Nate vs Jorge will be great. Diaz managed to look sloppy and amazing at the same time. What a guy.


DammitCormier looked okay, until when he started standing with flat feet and taking blows to the head and leaving the liver open constantly. I don't understand why he did that with someone taller and who has more (around 20cm) reach. He should have been closing the gap and taking Steepay down and constantly moving if take downs were not possible. :shrug


----------



## yeahbaby!

Wow what a night of fights. Both Romero/Costa and the ME were fantastic. The heavy shots in both were nuts.

This Costa guy is a beast and he's really going to be somebody.

The ME was nothing short of gruelling. DC was easily winning until round 4, tagging Stipe all over the place but credit to him he eat some hard shots. Stipe really proved his boxing is right up there to finish, excellent strategy. DC just didn't have much left by that point.

Great show.


----------



## Slickback

DesoloutionRow said:


> DammitCormier looked okay, until when he started standing with flat feet and taking blows to the head and leaving the liver open constantly. I don't understand why he did that with someone taller and who has more (around 20cm) reach. He should have been closing the gap and taking Steepay down and constantly moving if take downs were not possible. :shrug


Not sure if you notice but it's quite hard to have block your face and body at the same time, all the time. Hence when Stipe kept going to the liver, that forced DC to lower his hands to protect that area, which then left the head open to hit. 




I agree he should have used more wrestling, but Stipe has fantastic wrestling himself and DC probably didn't want to gas himself out. He did sya after the fight he should have listened to coaches though


----------



## Stipe Tapped

What is it with this sport and everyone rushing to push a fighter out the door after a loss? If DC decides to call it a day, it certainly won't be because he can't compete anymore. I think most people had him 3 rounds up heading into the 4th. Even saw some people on Twitter saying Romero is done after losing a relatively close decision to an undefeated young monster. Reminds me of when Aldo lost to Max and all of a sudden Stephens was going to mop the floor with him. 

Don't mean to take anything away from Nate, but Pettis looked really bad. Never really gave himself a chance in the fight. Nate had way too easy a time walking him down and cutting off the cage. Great to have Nate back though. Hopefully he's looking to stay busy.


----------



## Killmonger

Pettis might as well change his name to Mr. Glass. 

Buddy rarely gets out of a fight without breaking something.


----------



## Slickback

Stipe Tapped said:


> What is it with this sport and everyone rushing to push a fighter out the door after a loss? If DC decides to call it a day, it certainly won't be because he can't compete anymore. I think most people had him 3 rounds up heading into the 4th. Even saw some people on Twitter saying Romero is done after losing a relatively close decision to an undefeated young monster. Reminds me of when Aldo lost to Max and all of a sudden Stephens was going to mop the floor with him.
> 
> Don't mean to take anything away from Nate, but Pettis looked really bad. Never really gave himself a chance in the fight. Nate had way too easy a time walking him down and cutting off the cage. Great to have Nate back though. Hopefully he's looking to stay busy.


Stop reading twitter comments lol, or at least take them seriously whatsoever


----------



## Jaxx

DC would still whoop pretty much every heavyweight in the UFC right now, and if he listened to his coaches most likely would have decisioned Stipe too (not taking anything away from Stipe).


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

The fact that some people don't realise they are being worked by Colby Covington is greatly amusing to me. Apparently they had to move some fighters away from him on
Saturday because they wanted to fight him :lol 

Are some fans & fighters really this dumb? Literally everything about him is designed to get heat. The MAGA hat, the shit eating grin, carrying the fake belt everywhere he goes, the "people's champ" shirt. He even comes out to Kurt Angle's music. Maybe it's because I like pro wrestling & can spot a gimmick better than most, but I just don't understand how people can't see this shit is a character. Fair play to him anyway, it's working. 

Even the Trumps are getting worked. He didn't even vote for him :lol


----------



## Donnie

wens3 Might have watched DC get his ass beaten at least 50 times. 

This is what heaven feels like.


----------



## Jaxx

Donnie said:


> wens3 Might have watched DC get his ass beaten at least 50 times.
> 
> This is what heaven feels like.


----------



## Donnie

If watching a man you hate get his ass beaten is overdoing it, I never want to underdo it.

DC is a holier-than-thou, eye poking, towel gating, cheating motherfucker


----------



## AEWMoxley

Jaxx said:


> DC would still whoop pretty much every heavyweight in the UFC right now, and if he listened to his coaches most likely would have decisioned Stipe too (not taking anything away from Stipe).


Highly doubtful.

DC won round 1. Round 2 was very close. Both guys were connecting with one another. Rounds 3 and 4 were Stipe's, and he had all the momentum at that point in the fight, while DC had slowed down significantly and was in no position to implement his wrestling anymore, even if he wanted to.

Stipe would have won a decision.


----------



## Slickback

Woah Horiguchi got knocked out in Rizin


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

AEWMoxley said:


> Highly doubtful.
> 
> DC won round 1. Round 2 was very close. Both guys were connecting with one another. Rounds 3 and 4 were Stipe's, and he had all the momentum at that point in the fight, while DC had slowed down significantly and was in no position to implement his wrestling anymore, even if he wanted to.
> 
> Stipe would have won a decision.


2 judges had it 30-27 and 1 had it 29-28 going to the 4th, all for DC


----------



## AEWMoxley

The Inbred Goatman said:


> 2 judges had it 30-27 and 1 had it 29-28 going to the 4th, all for DC


That would have been a robbery, then. Stipe won round 3.

Luckily, it didn't come to that.


----------



## Jaxx

AEWMoxley said:


> Highly doubtful.
> 
> DC won round 1. Round 2 was very close. Both guys were connecting with one another. Rounds 3 and 4 were Stipe's, and he had all the momentum at that point in the fight, while DC had slowed down significantly and was in no position to implement his wrestling anymore, even if he wanted to.
> 
> Stipe would have won a decision.


How would Stipe had won it if the judges were scoring DC ahead at that point? And no, it wouldn't have been a robbery, people throw that word around so carelessly these days. DC had outlanded Stipe heading into the fourth round and imo he won all 3 rounds before that (third round being tighter). It's all a moot point really, Stipe won so it doesn't matter. 

My point was that DC would demolish pretty much every other heavyweight on the roster and was on the way to beating Stipe for a second time as well.

I'm a fan of Stipe though, he's cemented himself as the GOAT UFC heavyweight and it's thoroughly deserved.

I'm predicting DC to have one more fight to make it a trilogy with Stipe.


----------



## Slickback

Had it 2-1 DC> And if Stipe didn't start the body shots, DC probs would have won. But yea moot point


----------



## Stormbringer

https://www.bjjee.com/bjj-news/mack...-an-encounter-with-racist-woman-at-the-beach/

So that shit happened today. No reason for this shit to still happen but it does. Apparently a darker skinned man can't have a lighter skinned child without the police being called.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Stormbringer said:


> https://www.bjjee.com/bjj-news/mack...-an-encounter-with-racist-woman-at-the-beach/
> 
> So that shit happened today. No reason for this shit to still happen but it does. Apparently a darker skinned man can't have a lighter skinned child without the police being called.


Thats beyond pathetic.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Can we all agree that Yoel was robbed?


----------



## Stormbringer

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Can we all agree that Yoel was robbed?


I don't know if I would say robbery. A lot of close fights come down to what a judge is looking for. Yoel had the bigger shots but he was on the back foot.

But I still had it as Yoel. In my mind I think Paulo got the nod because Yoel can't get another title shot at Whittaker. Plus UFC would want to protect the young prospect in Paulo. (yes I know UFC don't pick judges but we also know that commissions do things in UFC's favor just to brown nose)


----------



## FITZ

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Can we all agree that Yoel was robbed?


I had money on Romero and was watching it at a bar in Atlantic City with a a few other people that had money on Romero. We all agreed with the decision.


----------



## Slickback

LolRomero clearly his favorite fighter judging from avatar and sig. THerefore it's a robbery


----------



## WrestlingOracle

It was a close fight and Yoel is my favorite current fighter to watch in the Octagon, but I gave it to Costa. I Thought round 1 was Costa's, round 3 was clearly Romero and round 2 though up for debate, I feel Costa controlled more of and edged it. I'd add the obvious note that Yoel's takedown that's the last image of round 2 didn't advance to a dominant position/top control, given it was a buzzer beater.

Regardless, not good optics for Romero (who is 42 with multiple failed title shots taking on the prime prospect-turned-contender, which is important for political reasons) to be on the backfoot and sticking his tongue out when shots connect. Albeit that tic may have been psychological, it also signifies to the judges something cleanly landed. I get the lack of wrestling, given that Costa immediately stoop up on Yoel's first shoot and it takes alot of energy to get down a behemoth who is 15 years younger, but I was confused why Yoel let Costa retake the center twice in the third when Costa was covering with back to the cage? 

I had the incredible Whittaker/Romero II fight a draw and can see the win argument for Romero there, but nah, don't think he got this one. It was a very exciting fight and Romero's abilities at his age with the wear of 30+ years of intensive training/flurries he's absorbed in the Octagon are commendable though. It'd be awesome if Romero finally captured gold to bring back to his family, but he hasn't cashed in, younger killers are prowling and surely Yoel will be visited by Father Time someday :maury 

Next, maybe Romero blasts through Gastelum or fights winner of Cannonier/Joker? I feel like he's caught in somewhat of a weird spot for now. Costa clearly links up to winner of Izzy/Whittaker next.


----------



## Slickback

Yea if you wanna call something a robbery, the second Yoel/Whittaker was a far worse decision IMO.


----------



## Stormbringer

I don't know how much steam this will have but what fights do you guys think went the wrong way?

- Edgar vs Maynard 2 - The fight should have been stopped in the first round. Edgar was dead on his feet, flailing and falling. Edgar kept getting cracked and barely lived through it. Biggest robbery that has stuck with through the years. If anything you would have to give Gray a 10-7 round in the decision making him the winner.

Scorecard Breakdown Even the comments from years ago reflect what I said. Edgar died in the first. Should have been a 10-7.

- Johnson vs Cejudo 2 - This fight was a draw plain and simple. You could argue that Cejudo squeaked by with takedowns but then you have to answer the age old question, does a takedown count if you can't do anything with it? How do you factor in defense after the takedown? Shouldn't that count for grappling? Again, it's just a fight that I think we should have back.

Apparently it comes down to how the second round was scored. And then people have the argument of what is a takedown worth. Something even judges can't seem to figure out.

- Whittaker vs Romero 2 - Romero cracked Whittaker and the fight should have been called. Romero beat him soundly and for reasons not of this world, he wasn't given 2 10-8 rounds.

How the Hell Romero didn't get a 10-8 round is beyond me! :no: And most all the media scored it for Romero!

Probably will put up more later if people want to talk about bad decisions and robberies.


----------



## Slickback

Frankie literally came back and won the fight lol. Can't call that a robbery. 



Agree with your ROmero Whittaker assessment though 

Agree with your Romero


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Romero was ROBBED at gunpoint against Bobby because he missed weight. Simple as that. Maybe robbery is a strong word for the Costa fight, I think most had it 29-28 to Yoel though, myself included. Costa faded big time in the second round. 

It just sucks that he's 1-3 in his last 4 when he should be 3-1 and fighting the winner of Bobby/Izzy. Hopefully they give him Kelvin next. He needs a big win, and I think he sends Kelvin to another planet.

Although, the idea of Yoel murdering Anderson is also pretty appealing.


----------



## Irish Jet

LOL Edgar won the fight. Stoppages are always subjective and a little more leeway was given back then. He gets called off 99/100 these days for sure but he still came back and won so certainly not a robbery. One of the best comebacks I've seen in the octagon, he was my favourite fighter after that.

As for Johnson-Cejudo I don't see how anything can clearly be a draw with the current scoring system. They're rare for a reason even though I'd have agreed with it. 

Condit vs Lawler was terrible and one that stands out in recent years. Much worse than it was made out to be and pretty much killed Condit's career. A lot was made of Lawler's closing dominance but Condit had absolutely dominated - Everyone thought heading into the 5th that Robbie needed a KO.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Lawler beating Condit is one of the worst decisions of all time. I still think GSP over Hendricks was a bigger robbery though.


----------



## Stormbringer

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I still think GSP over Hendricks was a bigger robbery though.


Oh God, the fucking GSP/Johny fight. Definitely a top 5 title fight robbery.

And speaking of Condit. Nick Diaz was robbed! Rounds one, two and five were Diaz.



Irish Jet said:


> LOL Edgar won the fight.





Slickback said:


> Frankie literally came back and won the fight lol. Can't call that a robbery.


I'm not talking about the 3rd fight that they had. You guys may not know or have forgotten, but Edgar and Maynard fought back when they were prospects. So when I say Edgar vs Maynard 2, I'm talking about the first title fight. The fight that SOMEHOW ended as a draw. So yeah, Edgar didn't win anything across 2 fights. He lost the first fight and SOMEHOW he didn't lose the rematch and in MY OPINION, it's the biggest robbery in UFC title fight history. 

So when I say Gray got robbed when the fight went to a draw, that's what I'm talking about. Gray executed Frankie all round 1. For some reason the fight wasn't called with Frankie dying in the ring and Gray walking out the undefeated champion. And even if the fight didn't end in the first, how anyone could judge the round as anything less than a 10-7 is farfetched. That is why I call it a robbery! The best Frankie could have hoped for was a draw, which he got. But realistically, it should have ended with a (T)KO or at minimum a 10-7.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Damn that Bellator card was EPIC. Badass finish after badass finish. 14 fights and every single one was a finish including an 11 second heel hook submission from Aviv Gozali.

Sergei is still a monster, there's not enough money in the World for me to take a punch from that dude.


----------



## Slickback

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Lawler beating Condit is one of the worst decisions of all time. I still think GSP over Hendricks was a bigger robbery though.


Yep 2 more good examples. THere are some really bad less well known fights like Diego Sanchez/Ross PEarson


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

GSP vs Johnny is the big Robbery for me.

Hendricks clearly beat him, and if nothing else it displays a massive flaw in MMA scoring. The rounds that Hendricks won, he won big time, the rounds GSP won he just barely won. Yet they're all still scored 10-9 rounds, which was the big issue there. Big Rig dominated a couple of rounds but still only got scored 10-9 the same as GSP just doing enough in the rounds he won.

Do people still regard Shogun v Machida I as a robbery? Because I've always disagreed with that being a robbery. You watch that fight with commentary, and then re watch it with commentary muted and its two different fights. Rogan was riding Shoguns dick so hard in that fight, and just ignored everything Lyoto did and went mad for every little thing Shogun did.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> GSP vs Georges is the big Robbery for me.


He robbed himself?

I'm not impressed with your post :lol

I agree anyway, I think that is the biggest robbery of all time. Johny didn't have a scratch on him, GSP looked like he'd been hit by a truck. IIRC Dana was furious about that decision and yelled at Meltzer when he said he thought Georges won :lmao


----------



## LinerHead

Don't think anyone could argue that Hendricks didn't beat GSP tbf


----------



## WrestlingOracle

H*amill/Bisping (which I recently watched) was egregious.* Hamill dominates round one with two instances of severely wobbling Bisbing with hard, flush strikes and got several takedowns while Bisping didn't return with much aside from a few power shots that didn't cause visible effect. Hamill wasn't as overwhelming in round two, but still completely dictated how the round went and got several more takedowns, while Bisping just backpedaled/circled and threw blocked jabs. I get Hamil didn't do much w/ his takedowns, but that's far more than Bisping's nothing and back then, takedowns were treated like death blows regardless :maury 

Scoring round 3 for Bisping is reasonable, but to not have at least a 29-28 UD was ridiculous. Of course, that fight was in England and Cecil Peoples gonna Cecil Peoples.


----------



## Slickback

Maia vs Askren confirmed!!!!!!!!!




BJJ vs Wrestling !!!!!!!!!


























In b4 it's a standup war!!!!!!


----------



## RKing85

all you people are mentioning fights that were somewhat close. 

Watch Johil de Oliveira/Darrell Gholar. It is the worst decision in the history of the universe and nothing else is even a close second. Mike Easton/Chase Beebe was also an absolutely atrocious one as well.


----------



## Slickback

Holy fuck just saw the Bellator 225 highlights now, what a historical level of violence in one night


----------



## TCE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166476653867855872


----------



## Stormbringer

So he'll be cutting from 320 down to 265?

It's 2008 for him all over again!


https://bleacherreport.com/articles/2810627-one-championship-bringing-mma-to-br-live-and-tnt

And One Championship is coming to TNT!


----------



## Slickback

Excited for RUmble's return!! 

If he can pass USADA


----------



## FITZ

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Damn that Bellator card was EPIC. Badass finish after badass finish. 14 fights and every single one was a finish including an 11 second heel hook submission from Aviv Gozali.
> 
> Sergei is still a monster, there's not enough money in the World for me to take a punch from that dude.


I was out late Saturday and woke up and put Bellator on. Couldn't believe how entertaining it was. I ended up watching the entire card. The perfect card for them to be announcing a bunch of other cards on too.


----------



## Slickback

Going with the upset.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Rewatched Andrade vs. Namajunas and all I could think is how terrible MMA commentating is at times. If you close your eyes and just listen to that fight you'd swear it was a 10-7 round in favour of Rose with how badly Cruz and DC are swinging off her...tits(?). Yeah Rose won the 1st round but it wasn't the lopsided mauling they pretend it is, it was a pretty standard 10-9. Reminded me a lot of Shogun vs Machida 1 where Rogan was swinging off Shoguns nuts and made it seem like a one sided fight where Lyoto didn't land once.

I did love though that right as Cruz said "nope she cant lift there" as Rose grabbed a kimura that supposedly makes Andrade lifting her impossible she lifted Rose and dunked her on her head.


----------



## Jaxx

I seem to remember Rose being pretty dominant in that first round, her jab was super effective. I may be remembering it wrong though.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Rose definitely won the round, but it wasn't the one sided mauling it sounded like.


----------



## Slickback

Rose was lighting her up, shut down all takedowns and had multiple submission attempts and had a knockdown with a knee, that was as dominant 10-9 as you can get. Not biased commentary at all from the commentary there.


----------



## Stormbringer

In the end, it doesn't even matter....


----------



## Stormbringer

Very eye opening if you know very little about Zhang. @Slickback may be onto something with the title change.


----------



## Stormbringer

Well hopefully the rest of the card can follow this first fight. What a slugfest. Very little fight IQ, but a slugfest!

Second fight was a fucking slobberknocker! God in Heaven his face looks to be growing another head out of his cheek!


What a night of prelims! Great comeback by Hernandez!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Kai Kara-France is a stud. City Kickboxing are taking over. Damn its epic seeing how well guys from a tiny gym in a tiny corner of the World are doing.

Phenomenal night for Chinese MMA. Jingliang looked phenomenal, such crisp striking, and Zhang lit Andrade up big time.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

One of the best hometown wins ever. Incredible. Those knees.


----------



## FITZ

That arena was electric for the main event. I didn't watch anything other than that but that electric. I think there's too many people from outside of the US that post here for me to complain about the annoying start time of today's car...



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Rewatched Andrade vs. Namajunas and all I could think is how terrible MMA commentating is at times. If you close your eyes and just listen to that fight you'd swear it was a 10-7 round in favour of Rose with how badly Cruz and DC are swinging off her...tits(?). Yeah Rose won the 1st round but it wasn't the lopsided mauling they pretend it is, it was a pretty standard 10-9. Reminded me a lot of Shogun vs Machida 1 where Rogan was swinging off Shoguns nuts and made it seem like a one sided fight where Lyoto didn't land once.
> 
> I did love though that right as Cruz said "nope she cant lift there" as Rose grabbed a kimura that supposedly makes Andrade lifting her impossible she lifted Rose and dunked her on her head.


I went to an MMA card at a casino and it was a lot more interesting without the commentary, specifically the fights that were slower paced. It's a lot more interesting when someone isn't telling you who's winning the fight and you can talk to the people you're with about who won each round. And it's satisfying when you say things like "Round 1 was blue corner, Round 3 was red corner, and Round 2 was close and could go either way but I think blue corner won." And then you get a 29-28, 28-29, 29-28 for blue. 

New York is a weird place with MMA. Pro MMA was banned for long that you've got amateur companies that are pretty well established.


----------



## RKing85

UFC is tickled pink that Zhang won this fight. Probably the fight outcome they are most happy about in a while.

The women's strawweight title means jack shit in North America. Zhang winning means EVERYTHING in China.


----------



## Stormbringer

RKing85 said:


> UFC is tickled pink that Zhang won this fight. Probably the fight outcome they are most happy about in a while.
> 
> The women's strawweight title means jack shit in North America. Zhang winning means EVERYTHING in China.


I saw this exact post on Sherdog. And the same guy mentioned that there was no way Zhang was gonna fail a drug test in China. Especially after winning the belt. What about USADA?


----------



## Slickback

Stormbringer said:


> Very eye opening if you know very little about Zhang. @Slickback may be onto something with the title change.


I called it!!!








ZHANG IS A BEAST!!!!!!! WOW congrats on world title


----------



## RKing85

Stormbringer said:


> I saw this exact post on Sherdog. And the same guy mentioned that there was no way Zhang was gonna fail a drug test in China. Especially after winning the belt. What about USADA?


Was probably me. hahah. I said Zhang could have stuck a needle in her ass during the in cage ring introductions and nobody would do shit to her.


----------



## Slickback

Zhang has had multiple bouts in USA but fuck facts. Keep circlejerking


----------



## yeahbaby!

Zhang Zhang Zhang!!! What a beast. She's 20-0 for a reason.

So much for Andrade. You see it so often, you can tell the champ wants to wade out early to get a big highlight finish but they end up eating canvas.

Perhaps the Andrade win against Thug was a bit of a...... fluke?


----------



## Slickback

Joanna getting title shot if she beats Waterson. Would be an amazing fight


----------



## Stormbringer

Slickback said:


> Joanna getting title shot if she beats Waterson.
> 
> Would be an amazing fight


Has this been made official?

I think both fights would be awesome. I think JJ vs Waterson could be great and Zhang vs JJ could be even better.


----------



## Slickback

Nah not official. Just my prediction.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

yeahbaby! said:


> Zhang Zhang Zhang!!! What a beast. She's 20-0 for a reason.
> 
> So much for Andrade. You see it so often, you can tell the champ wants to wade out early to get a big highlight finish but they end up eating canvas.
> 
> *Perhaps the Andrade win against Thug was a bit of a...... fluke?*


She was getting lit up on the feet, then nearly broke her neck with a freak slam.

I'm gonna say if they ran that back 10 times Rose would win at least 7.

Zhang vs. Joanna would be fireworks.


----------



## Slickback




----------



## Stormbringer

3 days gents!

And remember, it starts at 2pm eastern.


----------



## Slickback

All the guys in UK/Europe must be happy! 



Makachev/Ramos is the under th radar fight for me.


----------



## Jaxx

Stormbringer said:


> 3 days gents!
> 
> And remember, it starts at 2pm eastern.


7pm UK time

:banderas


----------



## Joel

BT being assholes and putting it on their box office though. Fuck them.


----------



## Slickback

"Legal" Streams it is then,.


----------



## Stormbringer

No info yet but Usman vs Colby is not happening. Other options are being explored.


----------



## Slickback

Don't know whats the holdup but my hunch is Usman.







Not being racist.


----------



## Stormbringer

What makes you say that? @Slickback


----------



## Slickback

Literally just a hunch. I have no idea :lmao.













Maybe I am racist....


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Does anyone actually care about Usman vs Colby? Its two human blankets acting like they're KO artists and talking a lot of shit that no one seems to care about. That sums up Colbys whole career though.


----------



## Stormbringer

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Does anyone actually care about Usman vs Colby?
> 
> Its two human blankets acting like they're KO artists and talking a lot of shit that no one seems to care about. That sums up Colbys whole career though.


Not really. Some people will say that you get the angle of "super heel" Colby facing a field of minorities in Usman, Tyron, Masvidal, RDA, Edwards and Robbie, but no one really cares. Until he's the actual champ, his 15 minutes are over.

As far as wet blankets, that may be true in most cases but not always. Colby drew a good bit of blood from Maia and I think Usman's fight with RDA was really good. But yeah, the wrestling stylishly works when you're invested in a Sonnen who's actually good at getting heat or a Lesnar who's looking to maul Mir.

I still think that Colby isn't the guy to get the fight. Sometimes it's unfair but what has he done lately? Beat a downward 11th ranked Robbie? It would have meant more if Robbie wasn't 1-2 in his last 3 going in.

Meanwhile Edwards is on a similar streak with 8 wins in a row with wins over Cowboy, RDA, Gunnar and Luque. Why are we not talking about him?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Stormbringer said:


> Not really. Some people will say that you get the angle of "super heel" Colby facing a field of minorities in Usman, Tyron, Masvidal, RDA, Edwards and Robbie, but no one really cares. Until he's the actual champ, his 15 minutes are over.
> 
> As far as wet blankets, that may be true in most cases but not always. Colby drew a good bit of blood from Maia and I think Usman's fight with RDA was really good. But yeah, the wrestling stylishly works when you're invested in a Sonnen who's actually good at getting heat or a Lesnar who's looking to maul Mir.
> 
> I still think that Colby isn't the guy to get the fight. Sometimes it's unfair but what has he done lately? Beat a downward 11th ranked Robbie? It would have meant more if Robbie wasn't 1-2 in his last 3 going in.
> 
> Meanwhile Edwards is on a similar streak with 8 wins in a row with wins over Cowboy, RDA, Gunnar and Luque. Why are we not talking about him?


The problem with Colby is its so obviously an act. He's so obviously desperately trying to get attention so most people dont seem to care. He comes across like a try hard, especially when he's getting escorts to accompany him everywhere.


----------



## Stormbringer

It's official, Usman vs Colby is off, fell apart. They then said, Diaz vs Jorge, fell apart. Leon Edwards vs TBA for an Interim belt, fell apart. Usman vs Jorge, Jorge accepts and they say that that's where they've landed. Colby fucked himself out of the fight. He asked for too much money.

Go to 8:30 for the Ariel breakdown.


----------



## Slickback

looks like I was wrong. THis is weird considering he took the Lawler fight on relatively short notice. 










WHO CARES THE MAIN EVENT IS ON TOMORROW


----------



## Stormbringer

Slickback said:


> looks like I was wrong. This is weird considering he took the Lawler fight on relatively short notice.


Well, it was just Robbie....sad face. And being honest, he knew he needed a fight and took a fight with Robbie and just controlled him for 5 rounds of wet blanket nothingness.


----------



## Slickback

Which is impressive as fuck given RObbie's pedigree


----------



## Stormbringer

Slickback said:


> Which is impressive as fuck given RObbie's pedigree


The same Robbie that was 1 of 4 going in?


----------



## Slickback

1-3 mate, and he's lost to the best plus the Askren loss s an aestrix


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

I thought Mas and Colby were best friends? Didn't they used to live together? I guess the politics of the fight game can change that. 

The money move would be stripping Usman and having Mas vs. Nate for the vacant belt. 2-2 in last 4 vs. 1-1 in last 2, but Dana loves him some money fight.

The earned fight would be Usman vs. Colby or Edwards. I'd rather see Colby because his troll character is amusing and the build up would be fun.

Jorge vs. Colby has an air of inevitability about it, everyone loves a best friends/bitter enemies story.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Diaz vs Mas headlining MSG for the BMF championship.....fight of the century possibly written all over it.


----------



## Stormbringer

Well shit. I guess Dana and co realized that they don't need world title fights for main events. I guess that's a positive.

And according to Okamoto, Dana is making an actual Bad Motherfucker Belt for this fight. Hopefully he'll use it as a marketing tool and not let this be the thing that he lets his Conor go after as opposed to the world title and fucking Tony over.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

anyone knows the song that played during Jojo's walkout?


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Stormbringer said:


> Well shit. I guess Dana and co realized that they don't need world title fights for main events. I guess that's a positive.
> 
> And according to Okamoto, Dana is making an actual Bad Motherfucker Belt for this fight. Hopefully he'll use it as a marketing tool and not let this be the thing that he lets his Conor go after as opposed to the world title and fucking Tony over.


Dana making a move in good faith of positive promotion and not undercutting his own long-term assets that need augmenting? GASP

Anyway, light work for Blaydes again. Francis has his number, but methinks Blaydes will be a future world champ sooner than later. Only 28 at HW, punishing pace for that division, solid size, underrated granite chin (ate a flush Overeem knee without flinching and survived Mark Hunt bombs), won't have to run through his better version in DC. Massive upside.


----------



## Stormbringer

How did Felder get a 30-27? How could 2 judges score it 30-27 for opposing sides?


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Fun fight, but what bizarre scorecards man.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Picked Felder to win but no one won 3 rounds in this fight.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Stormbringer said:


> How did Felder get a 30-27? How could 2 judges score it 30-27 for opposing sides?


Truly bizarre. Imo. Barbosa clearly won round 1 and Felder clearly round 3 (Barbosa got a miscroscopic takedown that was an instant stand at the end. That should count for essentially nothing). Round 2 depends on your scoring viewpoint (Felder moved forward and got some heavy shots, but Barboza was crisper with volume that added to better numbers and secured a takedown, yet Felder answered with elbows that caused a cut).

Though I thought Barboza won 29-28, I have no qualms with a 29-28 either way, but what the hell was dueling 30-27s???? MMA judging...


----------



## WrestlingOracle

In the words of Michael Cole vintage Khabib. Domination. That guillotine he found himself in was fairly close, but guys spend so much energy burning their strength trying to fend off Khabib's relentless takedowns and chains off them good luck trying to finish a guillotine on Khabib after a few rounds. 

Bring on Ferguson.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Khabib is going to retire undefeated and as the GOAT.


----------



## Killmonger

Fuck Conor. 

Bring on Ferguson.


----------



## Not Lying

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Khabib is going to retire undefeated and as the GOAT.


Gaethje is better. I hope Justin beats Cowboy and then gets Khabib. There's Ferguson as well.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

The Definition of Technician said:


> Gaethje is better.


We need to see them fight to see who is truly better. He is one of the two (other is Tony) who stylistically has a real chance against Khabib but I don't see that fight happening. Even if it happens Khabib would be a massive favourite but I'd root for Gaethje.


----------



## Not Lying

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> We need to see them fight to see who is truly better. He is one of the two (other is Tony) who stylistically has a real chance against Khabib but I don't see that fight happening. Even if it happens Khabib would be a massive favourite but I'd root for Gaethje.


Yeah I agree. I just feel those 2 have a real shot at smashing Khabib :lol
Wouldn't be surprised to see him the favorite, but more because of the "hype"..


----------



## Michael Myers

I am still convinced Tony beats Khabib.


----------



## Stormbringer

*SAVE ME TONY FERGUSON...*


----------



## FITZ

Poirier was devastated after that fight. And I think it was because he really did give it his all. Like he did his best. Rattled Khabib in the second and the guillotine was exciting too. Khabib was just too much for him though. 



WrestlingOracle said:


> Truly bizarre. Imo. Barbosa clearly won round 1 and Felder clearly round 3 (Barbosa got a miscroscopic takedown that was an instant stand at the end. That should count for essentially nothing). Round 2 depends on your scoring viewpoint (Felder moved forward and got some heavy shots, but Barboza was crisper with volume that added to better numbers and secured a takedown, yet Felder answered with elbows that caused a cut).
> 
> Though I thought Barboza won 29-28, I have no qualms with a 29-28 either way, but what the hell was dueling 30-27s???? MMA judging...


My thoughts exactly. I don't see how it's possible for anyone to score that fight 30-27 in any direction. I wasn't sure which way I was leaning. I made a small bet on Felder so I was hoping he got the decision but I could't complain with 29-28 either way. Round 2 was so close nobody's wrong in saying who won it.

Great fight though.


----------



## Joel

When Khabib puts down Tony and people are forced to eat crow wens3

Gonna be a beautiful day. I wonder what the next excuse will be, or who the new hope will be :maury


----------



## Stormbringer

Joel said:


> When Khabib puts down Tony and people are forced to eat crow


Won't happen unless fuckery ensues. Tony is that guy.



Joel said:


> I wonder what the next excuse will be, or who the new hope will be?





Spoiler: In Case of Emergency!


----------



## Raye

Khabib destroyed Poirier. 

LMFAO @ ANYONE WHO THINKS TONY CAN BEAT KHABIB

:booklel:booklel:booklel:booklel:booklel:booklel


----------



## Slickback

Khabib is a *PHENOM*. Doesn't change my mind that I still think Ferguson is the Chosen One to beat him. 






But still, phenomenal fighter.


----------



## Michael Myers

Here are the reasons i think in a five round fight, Tony beats Khabib.

*1. Tony is crazy*: Most fighters wilt under the pressure Khabib puts on them and they mentally give out. I do not think Khabib can do that to Tony

*2. Tony's cardio:* Khabib has good cardio no doubt, but Ferguson has arguably the best gas tank in MMA. The guy can keep going at an insane pace over five rounds and i do not think anyone in the division can keep up with that.

*3. Pressure:* Ferguson also puts insane pressure on his opponents and i do not think he will allow Khabib to back him up against the fence where he does his best takedown work.

*4. An active guard game:* If Khabib does get Tony down he will have to work more than any other fighter has made him work. Most fighters have attempted to get back up and gotten stuck, but i think Tony will welcome a ground battle and attack off the back which is something we have not really seen anyone do against Khabib. Also Tony has very good chokes and could finish what Dustin almost did and get the choke on a takedown entry.

*5. Tony is the better striker and has finishing ability:* There is also the possibility that Tony just catches Khabib and sparks him out.


The way i see this fight going over five rounds is this. Khabib dominates the early stages of the fight and gets Tony down. Ferguson is a slow starter and Khabib will be fresh and i do not think Tony can stop the early takedowns. However Tony's active guard and work off the back will make Khabib work more than usual and by the end third round we will see Khabib losing a bit of gas. This is where Tony takes over the fight and starts to march forward and land strikes that bust Khabib up. Khabib tries for takedowns, but they are too telegraphed and Tony is able to defend them and threaten with chokes. By the end of the fourth Khabib is battered and tired whilst Tony is still relatively fresh. Ferguson continues to pile on the pressure and eventually Khabib wilts and is knocked down and Ferguson finishes the fight.

Would i be shocked at all to see Khabib take Tony down and keep him there the whole time? No. I think this is a toss up because both guys are incredible and the best fighters in this division clearly. However my hunch is that Tony's pace, pressure, cardio, unorthodox style and toughness is too much for Khabib.


----------



## Fompous Part

A point about cardio: I think one takeaway from last night is that being mauled by Khabib for 2-3 rounds is draining in a way that standing toe-to-toe with another striker for 2-3 rounds just isn't, especially for guys who are accustomed to keeping the fight standing (which most lightweights are). 

Poirier has great cardio – look at how durable he was in those fights with Gaethje and Holloway – but he looked completely fucked after two rounds with Khabib. So, while Tony has mutant-like cardio and can go all day in striking exchanges, it's not clear what effect being controlled for 2-3 rounds would have. 

I don't see anyone outworking Khabib over a 5-round fight. Conor had a chance because he has one-punch KO power in his left hand. Tony has a chance because he has a super-funky guard (elbows, submissions, etc.), which makes him especially dangerous fighting off his back. He's the one guy I can see beating Khabib from a position where most other dudes just go into survival mode.

Tony also has a wrestling background, which makes him marginally less likely than most lightweights to get completely outfoxed in the grappling exchanges. 

P.S. McGregor vs. Poirier in the No. 1 contender fight, maybe?


----------



## Stormbringer

Loving these breakdowns of Tony vs Khabib. Keep it going.

As far as who gets next after Tony, I say Gaethje should be next IF he wins this weekend vs Cowboy.


----------



## Michael Myers

Fompous Part said:


> A point about cardio: I think one takeaway from last night is that being mauled by Khabib for 2-3 rounds is draining in a way that standing toe-to-toe with another striker for 2-3 rounds just isn't, especially for guys who are accustomed to keeping the fight standing (which most lightweights are).
> 
> Poirier has great cardio – look at how durable he was in those fights with Gaethje and Holloway – but he looked completely fucked after two rounds with Khabib. So, while Tony has mutant-like cardio and can go all day in striking exchanges, it's not clear what effect being controlled for 2-3 rounds would have.
> 
> I don't see anyone outworking Khabib over a 5-round fight. Conor had a chance because he has one-punch KO power in his left hand. Tony has a chance because he has a super-funky guard (elbows, submissions, etc.), which makes him especially dangerous fighting off his back. He's the one guy I can see beating Khabib from a position where most other dudes just go into survival mode.
> 
> Tony also has a wrestling background, which makes him marginally less likely than most lightweights to get completely outfoxed in the grappling exchanges.
> 
> P.S. McGregor vs. Poirier in the No. 1 contender fight, maybe?


The cardio point is a good one and could very well be true, but given i have seen Tony go at an insane pace in Mexico City over five rounds, i do not think he will gas out against Khabib even if he is controlled for most of the fight.


----------



## Slickback

IF your game plan is to rebuild back up to get to your feet. Your getting fucked, plain and simple.



That's why Tony is different, because I think he would be crazy and dynamic enough to welcome Khabib on the ground


----------



## yeahbaby!

Credit to Poirer, he lasted longer than I thought he would. He did some great fightback and showed heart.

But Khabib eats glass for dinner and trains on thumbtacks. His shots are quicker than a hiccup.


----------



## Jaxx

As a massive Khabib fan I'm obviously delighted at the result and the manner of the win but poor Poirier man, such a class and humble guy. You can tell he really believed he was gonna win and did everything in his power to make it happen, sometimes you just gotta admit that the better fighter won on the day. I hope he can move on but also use the fight as motivation for his next couple of fights.

Wasn't Dana trying to make it seem like Conor gets a rematch if Tony doesn't accept the fight? Why wouldn't Tony accept it? Unless you're gonna try to lowball him, asshole. Either way, the way Khabib mauled a much thicker and stronger Poirier (than Tony, not Khabib), I think he does the same to Tony. Cardio is the only thing giving Tony a chance in that fight for me, I'm just convinced Khabib will go down as the LW GOAT <<<<< Famous last words.


----------



## Raye

One of you wrote "5. Tony is the better striker and has finishing ability: There is also the possibility that Tony just catches Khabib and sparks him out."

Because you know, that went so well for Conor

:booklel


----------



## Michael Myers

Raye said:


> One of you wrote "5. Tony is the better striker and has finishing ability: There is also the possibility that Tony just catches Khabib and sparks him out."
> 
> Because you know, that went so well for Conor
> 
> :booklel



Firstly, it is a possibility in every fight. Khabib is not some super-human who can not be knocked out. If he gets caught by the right punch then he will go out just like other great fighters have.

It is also possible Khabib catches Tony and knocks him out. That is the nature of the fight game

Secondly, saying that it did not work for one fighter does not mean it won't for another. Belfort failed to knock Silva out, but Weidman did.


----------



## Fompous Part

It's possible, sure, but Tony tends to finish people by submission rather than KO or TKO. He's not renowned for KO power, but his stuff hurts (esp. the elbows) and he has a near peerless ability to force a fast pace and overwhelm opponents with volume striking. Similar to Holloway in his ability to beat a dude in a 'death by 1,000 cuts' sort of way but with a world class submission game thrown in for good measure. 

I don't see Tony knocking out Khabib, but he can definitely fuck him up enough to make him hugely vulnerable to a D'Arce choke, triangle choke or whatever. If Poirier can almost finish Khabib by guillotine, Tony is REALLY dangerous.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Nobody will ever beat Khabib. He'll beat Tony, then put Conor out of his misery for good and retire with a 30-0 record, a shit ton of money and his place as 155 GOAT firmly cemented.


----------



## RKing85

everyone is unbeatable......until they are beaten.

Thay said, I don't see Tony beating Khabib (although I am fucking pumped for that fight) nor do I see anybody beating Khabib soon (at 155 at least).


----------



## Slickback

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Nobody will ever beat Khabib. He'll beat Tony, then put Conor out of his misery for good and retire with a 30-0 record, a shit ton of money and his place as 155 GOAT firmly cemented.


Same recycled garbage was said about Rousey. This is MMA, you never know what could happen. Only way he never loses is if he retires today


----------



## Michael Myers

Outside of Ferguson there are dangerous match-ups at 155 for Khabib.

Gaethje is really interesting to me as he comes from a wrestling base and has the power to knock anyone out in the division. He might have the ability to stuff early takedowns and land something big on the feet to put Khabib away,

Gregor Gillespie would be an interesting fight too as he is another top grappler, but i doubt Khabib will be around if/when Gregor gets to the top of the division as he seems more interested in fishing than fighting.


----------



## Jaxx

Michael Myers said:


> Outside of Ferguson there are dangerous match-ups at 155 for Khabib.
> 
> Gaethje is really interesting to me as he comes from a wrestling base and has the power to knock anyone out in the division. He might have the ability to stuff early takedowns and land something big on the feet to put Khabib away,
> 
> Gregor Gillespie would be an interesting fight too as he is another top grappler, but i doubt Khabib will be around if/when Gregor gets to the top of the division as he seems more interested in fishing than fighting.


I don't think Gaethje has anything for Khabib. Pretty sure Michael Johnson came from a wrestling background and we know what happened there, I think Al Iaquinta has a wrestling base too although he did a lot better. You guys have to understand, there's no one in the division that can stop Khabib's takedowns, it's what you do when you're on the bottom that can change the fight, that's why everyone wants to see Ferguson and Khabib matched up.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Slickback said:


> Same recycled garbage was said about Rousey. This is MMA, you never know what could happen. Only way he never loses is if he retires today


Who is beating him? Tony is by far his biggest challenge, if he gets passed him (and he will) there's nobody else. McGregor at his absolute best (Alvarez fight) still wouldn't beat him, so this coke fuelled mad man he's turned into stands no chance. Poirier is the best of the rest and he still got mauled. The only person who has a chance is someone with an elite wrestling base. Gillespie is a great wrestler but he can't get big fights and is too lowly ranked, Usman, Woodley and Colby ain't making 155, Khabib won't move up to 170. Diaz and Masvidal could cut down but they'd both get mauled, Holloway and Ortega could move up and they'd get mauled. Seriously, who is there? He's mentioned retirement a few times now, I think once he gets to 30 he's done.

This guy is as close to invincible as I've ever seen. He's never even been cut or bruised in a fight. People call Jon Jones and GSP GOAT, look at their faces after some fights, they are wrecked. Khabib has never needed a wheelchair, he's never even looked like he's been in a fight. He's been caught with 2 clean punches in his entire UFC career. I'm not even a big fan of the guy, but it's undeniable now. He is the most dominant fighter of all time. 

Rousey wasn't facing anyone of the skill level of a Poirier, McGregor, Barboza, Dos Anjos, Iaquinta etc. Female MMA was still growing when she was on top and most of her wins were against pretty low skilled opposition.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I'm of the opinion the guy who beats Khabib will do so on the feet. His striking is still beyond terrible. Someone will catch him shooting in at some point.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I'm of the opinion the guy who beats Khabib will do so on the feet. His striking is still beyond terrible. Someone will catch him shooting in at some point.


I feel like I've seen this before. Again, and again, and again. 

"someone will catch him coming in" No, they won't, because he sets up his shots perfectly and executes them quicker than a cat. He ain't no dumbass like Ben Askren. 

His striking is nowhere near as bad as people make out. If it was, he's have been hurt by now. The guy could have green blood for all I know, because I sure as fuck haven't ever seen it. Look at his face after every fight, brother looks like he just got out the shower or some shit.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I feel like I've seen this before. Again, and again, and again.
> 
> "someone will catch him coming in" No, they won't, because he sets up his shots perfectly and executes them quicker than a cat. He ain't no dumbass like Ben Askren.
> 
> His striking is nowhere near as bad as people make out. If it was, he's have been hurt by now. The guy could have green blood for all I know, because I sure as fuck haven't ever seen it. Look at his face after every fight, brother looks like he just got out the shower or some shit.


Because it will always ring true.

Its not like somehow Khabib is impossible to hit, most people just worry about the TD so much they don't really let their hands fly. When someone just accepts they'll be put on their back and Khabib will hump their leg for a bit and just commits to throwing hands there's no reason to think he cant be caught.

He's never really been hurt because 99% of hit fights are him on top.

Whats more likely; beating Khabib where he's strongest on the ground, or beating him where he's terrible, on the feet.


----------



## Stormbringer

Look guys, this conversation isn't going anywhere. Tony amd Khabib have literally been each other's arch enemy for tears and they've never even fought. Try as they might, something happens and it doesn't come to pass. Whether either man is hurt training (both), a freak accident happens (Tony) or one is an irresponsible fuckhead who decides to eat chocolate fat cake during fight week like a fucking fuckheaded fuck! (Khabib)

Yes, this fight can happen. It's cursed, but it can happen. What's going on here in this thread is a bunch of guys trying to be the one's saying, "I told you so," for a fight that hasn't happened. By now we know all the Khabib guys and the Tony guys. Whenever this fight takes place it's gonna be epic and will be the fight that defines this generation of 155-ers. Everyone wants to get in on the ground floor and have posts to quote later on. The lines have been drawn let's see how this shakes out when these guys make the walk.



....WAR TONY!


----------



## RKing85

yes, Khabib's standup is not great and I see people saying he needs to work on it, but why??? His current game plan seem to be working just fine and he is doing alright at this fighting thing without being top level stand up guy.

An elite elite wrestler is who I think would give Khabib the most trouble, but I don't see anybody right now at 155 who could give him fight threatening problems at this time.


----------



## Stormbringer

RKing85 said:


> yes, Khabib's standup is not great and I see people saying he needs to work on it, but why??? His current game plan seem to be working just fine and he is doing alright at this fighting thing without being top level stand up guy.


Replace "Khabib" with "Ronda", the male pronouns with female then read that back.


----------



## Michael Myers

Jaxx said:


> I don't think Gaethje has anything for Khabib. Pretty sure Michael Johnson came from a wrestling background and we know what happened there, I think Al Iaquinta has a wrestling base too although he did a lot better. You guys have to understand, there's no one in the division that can stop Khabib's takedowns, it's what you do when you're on the bottom that can change the fight, that's why everyone wants to see Ferguson and Khabib matched up.


Khabib's takedown accuracy is actually around the 50% mark i believe, so you can deny his takedown's in open space. It is when he gets you to the fence where he becomes impossible to stop. His shot is actually not that great in open space and we have seen plenty of people defend it. Tibau for example. 

Gaethje is a good defensive wrestler with heavy hands who likes to come forward and pressure. Would it be that shocking if Justin backs him up and lands a punch that puts Khabib out? Not really.

Khabib is amazing at what he does. I have never seen any fighter have the top control he does, but some people act like the guy has no flaws in his game. He is not invincible, nobody is.


----------



## RKing85

Stormbringer said:


> Replace "Khabib" with "Ronda", the male pronouns with female then read that back.


Khabib has been hit before though and we have seen he didn't completely crumble and shit his pants when he gets punched on the chin. The people calling Ronda great at stand up before ever seeing her get hit were morons.


----------



## Slickback

Justin has that one punch spark power to make it interesting.


----------



## RKing85

Patricio 'Pitbull' Freire is in the Rizin LW Grand Prix. Love this Bellator/Rizin partnership.

Quarter-finals in Mid October, semis and final at the end of December.


----------



## Slickback

Justin vs Cowboy should be be explosive from the start


----------



## Stormbringer

I like both guys because they bring it, but if I had to pick who I wanted to win, I'd pick Gaethje. I think Gaethje is in a better spot to get a title shot. Granted, the division has been cleared out by Tony and Khabib. But Cowboy has lost to Tony, so when Tony beats Khabib, Cowboy can't get a title shot.

And despite himself, I think Gaethje can beat everyone out of nowhere to swoop in as the 155 GOAT!


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Gaethje with an easy W.


----------



## Michael Myers

Dream scenario

Justin beats Cowboy. Tony beats Khabib.

Tony vs Justin for the Lightweight title :mark:


----------



## Slickback

Pretty solid fight night tomorrow


----------



## RKing85

the lightweight division is so fucking sick right now. Pick names out of a hat of anybody in the top 10 and you are going to have a fight that I will be really interested in.


----------



## Slickback

Rough night of predictions so far, but what a win by Cirkunov


----------



## RapShepard

This Periera guy is exciting, but man his fight IQ seems low lol


----------



## Slickback

Who gives a fuck about Pereira lol. Conelly is a fucking beast.


----------



## Stormbringer

Main event time. Not watching but I know there will be fireworks


----------



## RKing85

Just in for the main event tonight. My body is ready.

Going with Justin in it.


----------



## Stormbringer

Gaethje!


----------



## Slickback

ANOTHER ONE!!!!


Justin vs Conor OR maybe Dustin. 



Only reason I say this because Tony vs Khabib has to be completed first


----------



## Stormbringer

Slickback said:


> Justin vs Conor OR maybe Dustin.
> 
> Only reason I say this because Tony vs Khabib has to be completed first


Dana said Tony's next if he wants it. Which is Dana for, "we'll low ball him, then blame him when he says no." I just want that fight so bad.

I got no problem with Justin Gaethje staying busy and eliminating the competition vs Dustin. I got no problem with him getting paid facing Conor. What I would hate is somehow they maneuver Conor back into 1st for contention despite him not fighting like the other guys. I'd also hate for Conor to kill off Gaethje. Conor is just the last person who should be getting a title shot.


----------



## Slickback

Stormbringer said:


> Dana said Tony's next if he wants it. Which is Dana for, "we'll low ball him, then blame him when he says no." I just want that fight so bad.
> 
> I got no problem with Justin Gaethje staying busy and eliminating the competition vs Dustin. I got no problem with him getting paid facing Conor. What I would hate is somehow they maneuver Conor back into 1st for contention despite him not fighting like the other guys. I'd also hate for Conor to kill off Gaethje. Conor is just the last person who should be getting a title shot.


If he knocks Justin out hes getting title shot and deserved .













Once again, only after Tony has gotten his shot,


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

As great as Cowboy looks at times, he's always struggled against the next tier of fighters.


----------



## Slickback




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

^^^ Dumbest fighter ever?

Gassed himself out flipping around the cage doing shit that didn't land or even come close to landing, then became a desperation wrestler once he didn't have the energy to keep flipping.


----------



## Stormbringer

Maybe he recently watched Ricochet vs Ospreay?


----------



## DoolieNoted

Gaethje Vs McGregor :vince$


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Lol @ Pereira. Would have been on top of the world now if he'd have...you know...actually won the fight.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Didn't he miss weight as well? What an absolute retard, how do flip around like a dumbass so much when you miss weight and lose the damn fight as well?


----------



## FITZ

Went to the casino before last night's card. 5-2-1 on bets which is pretty cool. 

Gaethje rules. I just hope they have the ability to book him in a big enough fight next. The last thing want is to gibe him a fight to keep him busy and have him take a loss. I think it's going to be a while before they can book a big fight for him too. I don't really think McGregor wants to come back and I think it's going to be a while before Khabib fights Tony Ferguson and then another lengthy wait before the winner of that is ready to go. If you told me that it's almost 18 months before we see a second Lightweight title fight I would be surprised.


----------



## Slickback

DoolieNoted said:


> Gaethje Vs McGregor :vince$


Probably the second fight I want to see the most


----------



## yeahbaby!

For me I've had enough of Cowboy, fantastic he holds all of those records for time done in the UFC and deserves a world of credit for that. But as someone else said he gets to a certain higher tier and just crumbles. He's a B+ player but the announcers still attach their lips to his Cowboy shlong.

Justin took care of him easily, lol at Cowboy protesting at the finish - he was head down, hands down, taking shots without moving. If Justin wasn't concerned about him he would've gotten hurt bad.


----------



## Slickback

He took the loss like a lad afterwards, think he was just dazed right after .


Cowboy is a treasure and will be a sad day when he has his last fight


----------



## raymondisgood

Soooooo we now getting Khabib vs. Ferguson orrrr?


----------



## Stormbringer

raymondisgood said:


> Soooooo we now getting Khabib vs. Ferguson orrrr?


Depends on if Dana tries to pull some backstage bullshit to lowball Tony into, "being difficult to work with." Hell, Usman vs Colby was supposed to be next and Colby fucked himself up. I don't think Tony is stupid like Colby, but we all know that Dana can be a piece of shit sometimes.


----------



## Slickback

Stephens vs Yair this week!


----------



## kingnoth1n

yeahbaby! said:


> For me I've had enough of Cowboy, fantastic he holds all of those records for time done in the UFC and deserves a world of credit for that. But as someone else said he gets to a certain higher tier and just crumbles. He's a B+ player but the announcers still attach their lips to his Cowboy shlong.
> 
> Justin took care of him easily, lol at Cowboy protesting at the finish - he was head down, hands down, taking shots without moving. If Justin wasn't concerned about him he would've gotten hurt bad.


Is it just me or did Cowboy just sound severely concussed in the post fight interview?

Btw I am actually starting to believe GSP vs Khabib will happen. May not be for the strap though, but at a catchweight.


----------



## Slickback

Maybe because he was actually concussed, cause you know.... he just got knocked out????????????????


----------



## Slickback




----------



## yeahbaby!

Slickback said:


> Maybe because he was actually concussed, cause you know.... he just got knocked out????????????????


I thought they had a policy not to interview knocked out dudes. They shouldn't it puts added pressure and would be distressing too.


----------



## Stormbringer

yeahbaby! said:


> I thought they had a policy not to interview knocked out dudes. They shouldn't it puts added pressure and would be distressing too.


I think that was just Joe Rogan though. And even he broke that rule when he interviewed DC after the Jones KO. He said he wouldn't do it after Overeem, "felt a tap."


----------



## Slickback

Yea it's not a hard rule.


----------



## Jaxx

Stormbringer said:


> I think that was just Joe Rogan though. And even he broke that rule when he interviewed DC after the Jones KO. He said he wouldn't do it after Overeem, "felt a tap."


Dude, wtf is your avi?


----------



## Slickback

Don't ask questions you don't wanna know the answer to buddy hasah


----------



## Stormbringer

What's the problem? :xavier


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

It looks like the Camilla Parker Bowles bukkake cartoon porn I never knew I wanted.


----------



## Slickback

Bethe Correia won wow good for her


----------



## Stormbringer

Slickback said:


> Bethe Correia won wow good for her


It was just Sijara :side:


----------



## Slickback

GOD DAM that fucking sucks to have it end like that


----------



## RapShepard

Slickback said:


> GOD DAM that fucking sucks to have it end like that


Hell yeah, I feel for them man all that work to not even get a few exchanges in


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

That card had one fight on it, and it ended in no contest in 15 seconds. Great.


----------



## Stormbringer

So Stephens gonna catch that Zingano treatment?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

That should have been a DQ.

I know it was accidental but it was blatant and it happened because of poor technique. Think of it as an accidental foul, in every other sport where referee's are involved penalties are given for accidental infringements. If MMA Ref's grew some damn balls already and started punishing people for eye pokes then there would instantly be less of them. They're so frequent now because everyone knows there's no punishment for them, change that and guys would stop lazily throwing their open hand out there like that and pushing off guys faces. That's just flat out terrible technique that needs to be stamped out, when you're wearing open gloves you simply cant push off someones face to create distance like that. It needs to be addressed. How many fights have to prematurely end or be affected / altered by eye pokes before they actually start doing something to address the issue?


----------



## Slickback

Just hope Stephens eye is ok. Yea it did remind me of the Zingano incident


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Feels like its been forever since Izzy last fought. By his own standards of fighting as often as possible waiting round for Robert to fight has taken an eternity.


----------



## FITZ

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> That should have been a DQ.
> 
> I know it was accidental but it was blatant and it happened because of poor technique. Think of it as an accidental foul, in every other sport where referee's are involved penalties are given for accidental infringements. If MMA Ref's grew some damn balls already and started punishing people for eye pokes then there would instantly be less of them. They're so frequent now because everyone knows there's no punishment for them, change that and guys would stop lazily throwing their open hand out there like that and pushing off guys faces. That's just flat out terrible technique that needs to be stamped out, when you're wearing open gloves you simply cant push off someones face to create distance like that. It needs to be addressed. How many fights have to prematurely end or be affected / altered by eye pokes before they actually start doing something to address the issue?


Honestly from watching MMA the smartest strategy seems to be poking your opponent in the eye or kicking them in the balls as soon as the fight starts. Refs never penalize anyone for it and I feel like I've seen a guy get knocked out a million times after getting poked in the eye or hit with a low blow once the fight starts again.


----------



## Slickback

Don't know how you can say accident but blatant in the same sentence. 

















Herb Dean has gotten a lot of shit from people (including me) and rightfully so, but he did great last night in trying to get the fight to happen.


----------



## Stormbringer

Holy shit this thread is dead! 4 days with nothing.

Well here's a really good episode of Food Truck. Great listen when they sit down and talk and talk MMA.


----------



## Slickback

Brandol "I don't give a shit about MMA" Schwab


----------



## Stormbringer

Slickback said:


> Brandol "I don't give a shit about MMA" Schwab


A Schaub hater eh? :mj


----------



## yeahbaby!

I was rewatching Lesnar v Carwin from 116 on the 'greatest fights' series they did, and it reminded me of you guys talking about wrong decisions, ref fuck ups etc. 

I'd forgotten how much Carwin knocked Lesnar in to next week and smashed him on the ground, highlights below:






If you look at especially from about 1:30 to 2:10 after he drops Lesnar and beats the shit out him ground and pound, for mine 9 times out of ten when I've seen that it's a ref stoppage.

Lesnar did a good job of blocking some of those shots, but Carwin got plenty through with Brock doing fuck all, and if it wasn't high profile Brock then the fight gets stopped IMO.

For me Carwin wasn't far off getting robbed. Not to say Brock doesn't deserve credit for coming back and getting the win but he shouldn't have been given that opportunity.

I like going back and watching stuff like this, I'd completely forgotten Carwin beat the crap out of Lesnar first round. What y'all think?


----------



## Slickback

No just a person who dislikes this fat slob.


----------



## Stormbringer

yeahbaby! said:


> I like going back and watching stuff like this, I'd completely forgotten Carwin beat the crap out of Lesnar first round. What y'all think?


I talked about fights that got screwed a little bit ago. Lesnar was fine, he was trying to move and like you said, he was even trying to block. You say that the ref gave Brock the benefit because he's a big star and I say nay.

You wanna talk about a fight that should have been stopped, look no further than Edgar vs Maynard 2 and 3. Frankie gets blasted in the 1st round of both those fights and should have been stopped. As far as I'm concerned, Gray Maynard is 3 and 0 against Edgar. :justsayin


----------



## kingnoth1n

Stormbringer said:


> I talked about fights that got screwed a little bit ago. Lesnar was fine, he was trying to move and like you said, he was even trying to block. You say that the ref gave Brock the benefit because he's a big star and I say nay.
> 
> You wanna talk about a fight that should have been stopped, look no further than Edgar vs Maynard 2 and 3. Frankie gets blasted in the 1st round of both those fights and should have been stopped. As far as I'm concerned, Gray Maynard is 3 and 0 against Edgar. :justsayin


Bisping vs Hendo 2 brother. Or better yet...80% of Bispings fights in UK.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

yeahbaby! said:


> I was rewatching Lesnar v Carwin from 116 on the 'greatest fights' series they did, and it reminded me of you guys talking about wrong decisions, ref fuck ups etc.
> 
> I'd forgotten how much Carwin knocked Lesnar in to next week and smashed him on the ground, highlights below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at especially from about 1:30 to 2:10 after he drops Lesnar and beats the shit out him ground and pound, for mine 9 times out of ten when I've seen that it's a ref stoppage.
> 
> Lesnar did a good job of blocking some of those shots, but Carwin got plenty through with Brock doing fuck all, and if it wasn't high profile Brock then the fight gets stopped IMO.
> 
> For me Carwin wasn't far off getting robbed. Not to say Brock doesn't deserve credit for coming back and getting the win but he shouldn't have been given that opportunity.
> 
> I like going back and watching stuff like this, I'd completely forgotten Carwin beat the crap out of Lesnar first round. What y'all think?


At the time I jumped out of my seat in outrage that they werent stopping it lol. Credit to Brock for coming back though, but I think a large part of his ability to do so was Carwin totally emptying his (lets face it, not particularly generous in the first place) tank beating a turtled up Brock into a pulp for what felt like minutes on end. Anyone else and it gets stopped for sure. 

That fight is one of my biggest MMA memories, I was at the peak of my fandom around that time.


----------



## Slickback

kingnoth1n said:


> Bisping vs Hendo 2 brother. Or better yet...80% of Bispings fights in UK.


What a fucking moronic comment. Bisping fought like 7 time in England for UFC. Heaps of them were finishes or dominant wins. Only two disputable are Henderson and Silva. And I give him the Silva win.



Nice one once again


----------



## kingnoth1n

Slickback said:


> What a fucking moronic comment. Bisping fought like 7 time in England for UFC. Heaps of them were finishes or dominant wins. Only two disputable are Henderson and Silva. And I give him the Silva win.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one once again


Matt Hamill. One of the biggest robberies of all time, what's up


----------



## Slickback

kingnoth1n said:


> Matt Hamill. One of the biggest robberies of all time, what's up


Even if I gave you that one that's like 2/8... so much for 80%. 



He's also been on the wrong side of decisions such as the Sonnen fight


----------



## Stormbringer

So Holly is out of 243! :mj2

One week, gents!



Spoiler: For Size


----------



## Stormbringer

Relive the best fight this year!


----------



## Slickback

FUck I was looking forward to seeing her live. My first international card


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Stormbringer said:


> So Holly is out of 243! :mj2
> 
> One week, gents!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: For Size


Was coming in to post this news. 243 was already a weak card, but Holly returning to the place where she had her career highlight was one decent selling point of it.

Someone needs to go wrap Whittaker and Adesanya in bubble wrap and don't let them leave their rooms for the next week. If one of them drops out we're absolutely fucked. Would barely be a decent Fight Night at best, and it's a fucking stadium show.


----------



## Stormbringer

My 2 Worlds Collide! :banderas



Spoiler: WHERE AND WHEN?!?


----------



## Slickback

Shes a huge UFC fan lol. Follows and comments on a lot of fighters posts on instagram


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Slickback said:


> Even if I gave you that one that's like 2/8... so much for 80%.
> 
> 
> 
> He's also been on the wrong side of decisions such as the Sonnen fight


Sonnen fight was 50/50, I had Sonnen winning, but you couldn't be mad either way with that decision.


----------



## RKing85

I had Bisping winning that one (Sonnen fight), but yeah, it was a close one that could have gone either way.

What are the chances that Holm will fall up into a title shot somehow by pulling out of this fight. haha.


----------



## Slickback

THe point is not whether he won or not, just responding to the moronic comment from earlier


----------



## yeahbaby!

Stormbringer said:


> *I talked about fights that got screwed a little bit ago. Lesnar was fine, he was trying to move and like you said, he was even trying to block. You say that the ref gave Brock the benefit because he's a big star and I say nay*.
> 
> You wanna talk about a fight that should have been stopped, look no further than Edgar vs Maynard 2 and 3. Frankie gets blasted in the 1st round of both those fights and should have been stopped. As far as I'm concerned, Gray Maynard is 3 and 0 against Edgar. :justsayin


Have to disagree, he dropped Brock legit and then landed more than enough with Brock doing nothing, even though he blocked a lot too. I'm just saying I've barely seen anything similar where the fight isn't stopped in that same scenario.


----------



## Stormbringer

RKing85 said:


> What are the chances that Holm will fall up into a title shot somehow by pulling out of this fight. haha.


If they get Rocky a replacement for 243, instead of rescheduling, and by some "miracle" Nunes pulls out vs GDR down the road, I could see them slotting Holly for an IC rematch with GDR. UFC love them some Holly. :draper2


----------



## Slickback

Looking forward to Brad Ridell's UFC debut. Hes another guy that trains out of the same team as Israel and Dan


----------



## Stormbringer

We ready?!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Slickback said:


> Looking forward to Brad Ridell's UFC debut. Hes another guy that trains out of the same team as Israel and Dan


Its epic how high level the City Kickboxing guys have proven to be so far. A small gym in a tiny corner of the World is producing more quality, World class fighters than seems possible. Kai Kara-France is pretty good as well, Shane Young is a decent fighter too, and I think Volkanovski has some ties to CKB as well.

On a different note, Joe Schilling just doesn't fare very well in MMA. He's a talented Kickboxer but man he takes some BRUTAL losses in MMA.

And Pearl Gonzalez always wins the weigh ins...








And she beat Brogan Sanchez as well.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Stormbringer said:


> We ready?!


Can't believe Whitaker is a +115 dog tbh...but yeah. Should be good tonight.


----------



## RKing85

I'm seeing pretty much -110/-110 across the board right now. 

I'm going with Bobby Knuckles to retain, but if Isreal wins I'm fine with that as well. I am a fan of both guys.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

If Knuckles is healthy, I think he gives Adesanya a lesson. This is obviously staying standing and Whittaker's jab is one of the very finest of MMA, his distance control and knowing when to attack is usually immaculate and when he does get hit, it seems you need a gun to keep him down. Albeit Gastelum is known for his combination of speed/power in his hands, worth noting too that he is a pretty small MW and had Adesanya in trouble.

That said, we don't know how much the latest Romero war and the depression struggle took out of him and Adesanya is a very high-level striker, so this could get VERY interesting. Wouldn't be too surprised either way.


----------



## TCE

An hour til prelims, wish they'd hurry the fuck up, already started drinking.


----------



## Ace

Hopefully Israel puts that Mozzie to sleep tonight and becomes the undisputed UFC middleweight champion.

There's no money in Whittaker, if Israel has another strong performance his hype train continues and in a couple years you can have a mega fight between him and Jon Jones.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Expecting a dominant victory from Knuckles. Maybe a stoppage inside the first 3 rounds.


----------



## Stormbringer

That guy took way too many shots in the 3rd.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Good to see Anderson finally pick up a proper win in the UFC. Its taken 4 fights, and her stock has dropped dramatically but she got there.


----------



## Stormbringer

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Good to see Anderson finally pick up a proper win in the UFC.


But she beat Cat....



:side:


----------



## Stormbringer

Tai needs to work on....


Everything


----------



## Ace

Bobby Knuckles got fucked up :lmao

@Donnie where you @ :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer

FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Ace

Izzy school Bobby Knuckles tonight. There should be no rematch.


----------



## RapShepard

Congrats to Izzy he gave it to Rob. He tripping if he think he's ready for Jones tho lol

Sent from my REVVLRY+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace

RapShepard said:


> Congrats to Izzy he gave it to Rob. He tripping if he think he's ready for Jones tho lol
> 
> Sent from my REVVLRY+ using Tapatalk


 Nowhere near it, maybe in 2-3 years.

@Donnie Izzy was warming up and didn't even get out of second gear. Still knocked him down and got the finish after the second knock down.


----------



## Ace

Izzy vs Costa in Auckland :sodone


----------



## RapShepard

Ace said:


> Nowhere near it, maybe in 2-3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> @Donnie Izzy was warming up and didn't even get out of second gear. Still knocked him down and out.


Right lol, but shit fuck it if Jones won't test himself against Stipe he only has middleweights and Johnny Walker to fight


----------



## Ace

RapShepard said:


> Right lol, but shit fuck it if Jones won't test himself against Stipe he only has middleweights and Johnny Walker to fight


 Jones would kill this Izzy, maybe in 2-3 years when Jones is on the downswing and Izzy is more experienced.


----------



## RapShepard

Ace said:


> Jones would kill this Izzy, maybe in 2-3 years when Jones is on the downswing and Izzy is more experienced.


Agreed lol, but I'm happy for Izzy. Though I'll be honest it's a black man to black man thing. The MMA fan in me is still salty nobody just said fuck it and tested his grappling heavily


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

So surely now we can all agree Izzy is pretty damn legit!

He's not Kiwi born. but holy shit New Zealand has an Undisputed UFC World Champion!

7 fights in under 2 years, 7 wins, highlight reel KO's, a war with Kelvin, out Andersoning Anderson, Interim Title and Undisputed Title. DAAAAAAMN!


----------



## Ace

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> So surely now we can all agree Izzy is pretty damn legit!
> 
> He's not Kiwi born. but holy shit New Zealand has an Undisputed UFC World Champion!
> 
> 7 fights in under 2 years, 7 wins, highlight reel KO's, a war with Kelvin, out Andersoning Anderson, Interim Title and Undisputed Title. DAAAAAAMN!


 Lucky we can claim the one that's better, more charismatic and more entertaining.

So what is the card for NZ 2020 looking like?

Izzy vs Costa and Poirier vs Hooker?


----------



## Killmonger

Got damn. Got damn!


----------



## Ace

Will they take Izzy vs Costa to Brazil or hold it in USA because it's a big fight?

NZ is a small market.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I will say though while I can see what Rob was going for. Just relying on power and no nonsense to get past Izzy's defence and try to hurt him. He couldn't have fought any dumber against a guy like Izzy. Being reckless and wild against such a technical striker is a bad decision.

Huge night for CKB and NZ MMA.

Hooker looked fantastic as well, and made Al lookl ike he didn't belong in there with him. Riddle had an amazing debut as well.


----------



## Stormbringer

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Expecting a dominant victory from Knuckles. Maybe a stoppage inside the first 3 rounds.





WrestlingOracle said:


> If Knuckles is healthy, I think he gives Adesanya a lesson. This is obviously staying standing and Whittaker's jab is one of the very finest of MMA, his distance control and knowing when to attack is usually immaculate and when he does get hit, it seems you need a gun to keep him down.





RKing85 said:


> I'm going with Bobby Knuckles to retain, but if Isreal wins I'm fine with that as well. I am a fan of both guys.














Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I will say though while I can see what Rob was going for. Just relying on power and no nonsense to get past Izzy's defence and try to hurt him. He couldn't have fought any dumber against a guy like Izzy. Being reckless and wild against such a technical striker is a bad decision.
> 
> Hooker looked fantastic as well, and made Al lookl ike he didn't belong in there with him. Riddle had an amazing debut as well.


Izzy was channelling prime Anderson in that fight, which is FUCKING NERVE WRECKING! Seeing him move out with only one hand near his chin is scary. They're not wearing big gloves so the coverage is just not there.

But what the hell was Rob thinking just rushing and winging? Did he hit Izzy at all outside of that one high kick and scraping cross?

Masterful performance by the better fighter. But now he's gotta face a walking USADA beacon. :mj2


----------



## Stormbringer




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Whittakers title run was...not great. To be fair I wouldnt bet on anyone staying on top in this division for very long, its pretty open.


----------



## Stormbringer

Sherdog is SALTY AS FUCKING FUCK!


----------



## Ace

What a wonderful day for New Zealand, and therefore of course, the world.


----------



## Ace

Did this motherfucker really write Bobby Knuckles name into his death note @Donnie :lmao


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Gotta hand it to Izzy, but damn, that dude is not humble in victory at all. Immediately talking shit to the camera, dancing around, don't think he checked on Rob once... at least he's consistent, I guess? His shit talk isn't him selling the fight, it's just him. Realising that after the fight makes it harder to warm up to him.

No question that he fought a great fight though. Rob thought he could just put the pressure on and cause damage that way, but Izzy stayed cool and countered brilliantly. Hopefully Whittaker stays healthy and gets a rebound fight soon. He's an awesome fighter (when his body isn't letting him down) and a genuinely good dude. The inactivity has caused people to sour on Bobby Knuckles, but KOing Brunson and Jacare, and getting the best of Romero over 10 rounds means you're a talented fighter. Adesanya is a phenom to do what he's done, and it's a credit to how good he is, not a slight on Whittaker.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Adesanya is a fucking artist. This guy will bring people to the sport the same way Anderson did. 

Unless he gets caught with an absolute hammer, Costa shouldn't have a chance against him.


----------



## Donnie

TIL ACE is an MMA expert :lmao 

Izzy fucked Bobby's day up in incredible fashion, so nothing but respect. 

I hope Izzy brings a machine gun to fight ALL NATTY Costa. Brother is a walking steroid, and Izzy is going to have to actually Break this fuckers skull to beat him.


----------



## Ace

Donnie said:


> TIL ACE is an MMA expert :lmao
> 
> Izzy fucked Bobby's day up in incredible fashion, so nothing but respect.
> 
> I hope Izzy brings a machine gun to fight ALL NATTY Costa. Brother is a walking steroid, and Izzy is going to have to actually Break this fuckers skull to beat him.


I never said I was? But I'm not the expert who was talking shit in the chatbox about hakas, only for his boy to get knocked down in the first round (saved by the bell) and again in the second and finished. All while he was warming up or in second gear.

Take the big fat L and move on.


----------



## Ace

Rookie of the Year said:


> Gotta hand it to Izzy, but damn, that dude is not humble in victory at all. Immediately talking shit to the camera, dancing around, don't think he checked on Rob once... at least he's consistent, I guess? His shit talk isn't him selling the fight, it's just him. Realising that after the fight makes it harder to warm up to him.
> 
> No question that he fought a great fight though. Rob thought he could just put the pressure on and cause damage that way, but Izzy stayed cool and countered brilliantly. Hopefully Whittaker stays healthy and gets a rebound fight soon. He's an awesome fighter (when his body isn't letting him down) and a genuinely good dude. The inactivity has caused people to sour on Bobby Knuckles, but KOing Brunson and Jacare, and getting the best of Romero over 10 rounds means you're a talented fighter. Adesanya is a phenom to do what he's done, and it's a credit to how good he is, not a slight on Whittaker.


 Meh, I loved seeing him flip off and telling Costa to suck it. That short promo he did on him after the fight calling him a "heavily inflated balloon animal" and "heavy Ricky Martin wannabe." was great :lol

I'm looking forward to this fight more than the Whittaker fight. Costa has scary power and put down Romero a couple of times. IIRC he gassed early in that fight, so Izzy will need to take it deep and beat him on a decision or pick him apart once he tires. The issue is he has KO power so Costa will always be in the fight if Izzy looks to take it to a decision.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Impressive from Izzy. Knuckles' leg (not the lead Izzy targeted) started to buckle pretty quickly in to the fight though. Past fights took some things thats for sure. He seemed hell bent on doing the same thing over and over and while he landed some it became predictable.

Again pretty impressive and dominant win by Izzy but my god he might be the cringiest talker and character in UFC at the moment. Lol.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Ace said:


> What a wonderful day for New Zealand, and therefore of course, the world.


Haha.

Namibia got the Whittaker treatment as well.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Stormbringer said:


> Izzy was channelling prime Anderson in that fight, which is FUCKING NERVE WRECKING! Seeing him move out with only one hand near his chin is scary. They're not wearing big gloves so the coverage is just not there.
> 
> But what the hell was Rob thinking just rushing and winging? Did he hit Izzy at all outside of that one high kick and scraping cross?
> 
> Masterful performance by the better fighter. But now he's gotta face a walking USADA beacon. :mj2


Its always a bit nervous watching guys fight like that in MMA, the gloves are so small that its so much easier to sneak a punch in that would be blocked in other combat sports.



Lesnar Turtle said:


> Whittakers title run was...not great. To be fair I wouldnt bet on anyone staying on top in this division for very long, its pretty open.


Bobby's Title run is hard to gauge. His run to the Title was incredible, and his Wars with Yoel were two amazing fights. But he was Champion for 2 years and through injuries to him and what 0.2(?) pounds too much to Yoel he never defended the Title once. Having to back out of those fights because of injuries really hurt the perception of Whittaker, and then when he finally gets back in the cage, he fought so recklessly and made it easy for Izzy. He's young though, he'll be back.


----------



## Y.2.J

I've liked Izzy for a while now because he has such charisma ....but that Batista celly at the end stole my heart.

What a beating he gave Bobby, what a champ...great stuff. I'm going to rewatch later today lol.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Wow that's not the way I thought the fight would go! Not because I doubted Adesanya's talent because that's obvious. 

Mainly though Whittaker just being so reckless against a top grade striker by wading in and just throwing the same power punches to try and hurt him. He's normally got a much higher fight IQ than that.

Anyway great win and well deserved, hoping to see a healthy Whittaker come back and work to a rematch to see if he can adjust to give him some more trouble.

Massive respect also for the other kiwi who schooled Iaquinta. I expected the exact opposite.


----------



## Ace

Jones really wants Izzy now, it's a big fight and he knows he can win it.

Couple of years time after Izzy has more experience and Jones is older, it will become more interesting.

Jones wants him now to add a big scalp to his legacy and doesn't want Izzy to improve before facing him.


----------



## Y.2.J

Apparently Cody No Love is requesting a March 2020 return fight.

My mannnnnn, win it back


----------



## Slickback

City Kickboxing is the best gym in the world.


----------



## RKing85

Let's let Izzy defend his title a few times first before we start putting him in dream super fights.


----------



## Slickback

Izzy vs Costa 

Hooker vs Dustin 



Fights to make, but unlikely Dustin will take the fight. Cowboy makes more sense I think.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Genuinely excited for this. Its the graceful, fitting retirement party that I thought both guys had looooong missed the boat for.


----------



## Slickback

This Joanna making weight drama has mad me more excited for the fight lol


----------



## Stormbringer

Slickback said:


> This Joanna making weight drama has mad me more excited for the fight lol


The state of WMMA :done

_Coming up next, "Will Joanna's new tits be a factor in contract negotiations?" find out after the break._

I feel bad for Waterson. She got the weirdest passive aggressive ultimatum. Fight JJ at catch or get killed by Andrade. Your choice.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Stormbringer said:


> The state of WMMA :done
> 
> _Coming up next, "Will Joanna's new tits be a factor in contract negotiations?" find out after the break._
> 
> I feel bad for Waterson. She got the weirdest passive aggressive ultimatum. Fight JJ at catch or get killed by Andrade. Your choice.


Why was she saying she couldn't initially? Now she is saying she will.


----------



## Slickback

Stormbringer said:


> The state of WMMA :done
> 
> _Coming up next, "Will Joanna's new tits be a factor in contract negotiations?" find out after the break._
> 
> I feel bad for Waterson. She got the weirdest passive aggressive ultimatum. Fight JJ at catch or get killed by Andrade. Your choice.


The top of Women's 115 is easily the BEST in all of WMMA.


----------



## Stormbringer




----------



## Slickback

I know it was a joke. Still lol


----------



## Stormbringer

Joanna makes weight and all the drama was for nothing!

YAY FAKE TITS!


----------



## Slickback

Loved Joanna's attitude with the journalists at the weigh ins


----------



## RKing85

what an awesome weekend for MMA. PFL, Rizin, Bellator, UFC, and two ONE shows.


----------



## Slickback

Cain Velasquez signs multiyear deal with WWE, leaving UFC




Best of luck in your new career Cain!!


----------



## RKing85

Healthy Cain is one of my all time MMA what ifs.

Musayev, Gustavo, Freire, and Case moved on in the Rizin LW GrandPrix over night.

PFL last night gives us a Kayla Harrison/Larissa Pacheco (who upset Sarah Kaufman) women's LW final in December, and a Ray Cooper III/David Michaud Welterweight final. Magomedkerimov who was a clear favorite to win the tournament dropped out after winning his first fight.


----------



## Killmonger

I think the results of tonight are pretty much cut and dry. Joanna is too big and too good of a striker for Michelle.


----------



## Slickback

Joanna beats Michelle then fights Zhang for the title. Let's fucking go :mj


----------



## Stormbringer

Killmonger said:


> I think the results of tonight are pretty much cut and dry. Joanna is too big and too good of a striker for Michelle.





Slickback said:


> Joanna beats Michelle then fights Zhang for the title. Let's fucking go


Michelle taps into the power of motherhood and faces JJ head on and wins in the 3rd!

Then Zhang kills her. :mj2


----------



## RapShepard

Davis vs Gifford had an exciting first round


----------



## RapShepard

Mike Davis just kicked off in Thomas Gifford's ass sheesh


----------



## Stormbringer

RapShepard said:


> He just kicked Mike Davis just kicked off in Thomas Gifford's ass shersh


What?


----------



## RapShepard

Stormbringer said:


> What?


Lmao meant "Mike Davis just kicked off in Thomas Gifford's ass sheesh"


----------



## RapShepard

Vick has no chin


----------



## Stormbringer

Or maybe Gaethje shattered it. :draper2


----------



## Stormbringer

So what happens with JJ now? Does she get Zhang? Or do they give her someone else hoping to get mileage out of her comeback?

Is anyone else watching ONE?


----------



## TCE

Great card tonight.

Cub looked on form. 

Davis looked a savage in there.

Price with another KO from the bottom.

JJ doing what JJ does best.


----------



## Donnie

My Polish queen is back. Kicking ass on one foot :banderas 

James Vick is now a meme, and you hate to see it. Hate it even more if you have the unfortunate fate of being his brain. Retirement, James. Not Bellator, not Bareknuckle, retirement.


----------



## Killmonger

Good fight. 

I personally think Zhang puts the beats on her but we'll see.


----------



## Stormbringer

Joanna's foot after the fight.

https://twitter.com/arielhelwani/status/1183443916311486465/photo/1


----------



## Slickback

MY FOOT WAS A BALLEWWN ARIELLL


----------



## RKing85

Joanna is a better fighter and a way bigger fighter. Surprized people were giving Waterson any type of chance. Waterson in an ideal world would be fighting at 105 and Joanna should probably fight at 125.


----------



## Slickback

Dam just found out now Demetrius won the ONE title. COngrats Mighty Mouse!


----------



## Stormbringer

Slickback said:


> Dam just found out now Demetrius won the ONE title. COngrats Mighty Mouse!


Thought that was just the tournament belt and he goes on to face the champion? Kind of like how Bader got a belt for winning the Grand Prix AND for being crowned new Champion.


----------



## Slickback

Well thats confusing as shit


----------



## Stormbringer

Marlon Vera's cornerman, Colin Oyama, used a racial slur this past weekend talking about Andre Ewell between rounds.

https://www.sherdog.com/news/news/T...sed-Racial-Slur-on-UFC-Tampa-Broadcast-163685

Then he admitted to the crime and gave a shitty explanation as to why he used the word.

https://www.sherdog.com/news/news/E...a-Issues-Apology-for-Slur-at-UFC-Tampa-163711


----------



## Slickback

Remember when Mike Perry's cornerman said that Korean fighter couldn't open his eyes? lol


----------



## RKing85

Stormbringer said:


> Thought that was just the tournament belt and he goes on to face the champion? Kind of like how Bader got a belt for winning the Grand Prix AND for being crowned new Champion.


Yeah, he won the tournament and now he will fight Adriano Moraes for the title in the new year.


----------



## Slickback




----------



## kingnoth1n

I wonder how long UFC is going to protect Hardy?


----------



## Stormbringer

kingnoth1n said:


> I wonder how long UFC is going to protect Hardy?


How are they protecting him? He has as much, or should I say as little, experience as his opponents do. :draper2

Now if you had asked why not put him lower on the card? That would be a better point to argue.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Stormbringer said:


> How are they protecting him? He has as much, or should I say as little, experience as his opponents do. :draper2
> 
> Now if you had asked why not put him lower on the card? That would be a better point to argue.


Eh yeah, fair point. I guess that is what annoys me him being featured near top of the card...but he annoys me in general.

Guess that is the draw though, me wanting to see him lose.


----------



## Stormbringer

Maycee Barber does it again! She's coming along very well. I know it's early but she legit has a chance to get to the championship. It's just unlucky for her that Valentina is holding that belt till she's ready to go back up to 135.

Joe Lo made that guy look like a jobber! Tagged him over and over and over. Then went full on Brock mode for the finish. What a performance!


----------



## Stormbringer

I hope Yair gets his head cracked open. This whole thing is his fault and he's acting like the biggest bitch after all that's gone down.

Stephens needed more rounds. :mj2


----------



## Stormbringer

Reyes! Great straight to the chin!

Weidman didn't let me down! Fuck You Very Much Weidman!


----------



## Slickback

Reyes vs Jones next. Unless Walker flying knees Anderson. 







Crazy the downfall ROckhold and Weidman been through


----------



## Killmonger

Slickback said:


> Reyes vs Jones next. Unless Walker flying knees Anderson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy the downfall ROckhold and Weidman been through


That was the first thing that came to mind when I heard he got knocked out. 

It's madness. I thought they'd be two of the greats.


----------



## Stormbringer

Killmonger said:


> That was the first thing that came to mind when I heard he got knocked out. It's madness. I thought they'd be two of the greats.


Well, Weidman hasn't been the same since USADA and Luke just can't make that 6 inch adjustment keeping his hands up.


----------



## RKing85

Weidman:

13-0 before USADA

1-5 since USADA


----------



## Stormbringer

RKing85 said:


> Weidman:
> 
> 13-0 before USADA
> 
> 1-5 since USADA


B-b-b-bu-but the level of competition! He's had to face nothing but killers! They're not old guys off TRT or failing drug tests. :mj


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Yeah I cant lie, watching Weidman and Rockhold continually get starched even after changing weight classes is very enjoyable.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Weidman and Rockhold to HW next, obviously.


----------



## Slickback

Rockhold vs Ngannou.






At least with Rockhold hes got heaps of non MMA stuff going on. Not sure with Weidman


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I cant help but wonder is Greg Hardy worth the drama?

I cant speak on how much attention he garners, no one in Australia cares about a former NFL Player who smacked his girl around, it doesn't get him fame here. But its clear as day he's pretty mediocre, UFC are finding some cans for him to crush but he still isn't have these great KO's that you'd expect. Its obvious if he took any kind of step up in competition he'd be obliterated, the cans he's being fed arent even shitty enough for him to look like a monster against.

So much drama around all his fights, illegal knee's, inhalers, opponents that look like they've never had a fight in their life. Is all taht shit worth it?


----------



## Stormbringer

Hardy using an inhaler between rounds made the fight a no contest.

Tell you what should be next. Weidman vs Rockhold, Loser Has Must Retire. Winner Must Retire.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Stormbringer said:


> Hardy using an inhaler between rounds made the fight a no contest.
> 
> Tell you what should be next. Weidman vs Rockhold, Loser Has Must Retire. Winner Must Retire.


But...would that fight end in a double KO? I get the feeling it would.

As a side note to all this. Bisping KOing Rockhold might be the greatest instance of a fighter taking another soul ever, and his heart, and his spirit, and everything else.


----------



## Michael Myers

I still think Weidman is a very good fighter, but his chin is shot and he has a habit of making big mistakes during fights. I had him up against Rockhold, Romero, Jacare and even with Moose until he got finished.

Reyes is legit. I have been a fan of this guy since he debuted in the UFC and i think he presents some problems for Jones. He is a very good fundamental striker with power, a good athlete and has decent TDD. People have been more high on Walker but if you ask me i think Reyes and Rakic are better prospects.

Book Reyes vs Jones for early next year i say. Then you can put the winner of Anderson vs Walker as the next challenger, whilst Rakic moves up the ranks facing someone like Blachowicz (excuse the spelling if wrong). Santos can return in that time and possibly get a win of his own and that creates a queue of challengers at 205 for the next year of two.


----------



## Stormbringer

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> As a side note to all this. Bisping KOing Rockhold might be the greatest instance of a fighter taking another soul ever, and his heart, and his spirit, and everything else.


Slammed retirement talk into her! :justsayin


----------



## Slickback

2 weeks until UFC 244!!!


----------



## Stormbringer




----------



## RKing85

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I cant help but wonder is Greg Hardy worth the drama?
> 
> I cant speak on how much attention he garners, no one in Australia cares about a former NFL Player who smacked his girl around, it doesn't get him fame here. But its clear as day he's pretty mediocre, UFC are finding some cans for him to crush but he still isn't have these great KO's that you'd expect. Its obvious if he took any kind of step up in competition he'd be obliterated, the cans he's being fed arent even shitty enough for him to look like a monster against.
> 
> So much drama around all his fights, illegal knee's, inhalers, opponents that look like they've never had a fight in their life. Is all taht shit worth it?


Hardy isn't signed for the Australian market. Him fighting gets talked about a lot of American media. Makes sports fans talk about the cards he is fighting on.

Same reason Bellator recently signed that British rugby player. They didn't sign him for American fans. They signed him so the British media would talk about their cards over there that he is fighting on.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

RKing85 said:


> Hardy isn't signed for the Australian market. Him fighting gets talked about a lot of American media. Makes sports fans talk about the cards he is fighting on.
> 
> Same reason Bellator recently signed that British rugby player. They didn't sign him for American fans. They signed him so the British media would talk about their cards over there that he is fighting on.


Well duh. I was just saying he gets no extra exposure here so I cant comment on how much media attention him being in the UFC garners, but there's a lot of extra drama that comes with him and he's not even putting in impressive performances.


----------



## Slickback

Lol Greg Hardy still yet to have a good proper win.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Greg Hardy fighting Volkov on short notice at UFC Moscow, and Volkov is only -175 and Hardy is +150

https://www.mmamania.com/2019/10/23...-set-alexander-volkov-favorite-greg-hardy-ufc

Time to pound that money line for Volkov. He is going to starch this woman beater.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

That is a suprisingly ballsy step up. I thought they were gonna keep Hardy treading water for years. Sink or swim time.


----------



## Slickback

Very interesting match up. 


Good on him for taking this fight


----------



## Stormbringer

If Hardy beats Volkov, he's fucked because there's no way he can go back to guys with no skills. Right around the corner are guys like Lewis who are right there to take his head off.


----------



## Slickback

It's a pretty big if though. A huge step up in competition


----------



## Stormbringer

So apparently Randy Couture had a heart attack and *WALKED HIMSELF TO THE HOSPITAL!*

https://www.mmamania.com/2019/10/24...t=chorus&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter


----------



## TCE

Stormbringer said:


> So apparently Randy Couture had a heart attack and *WALKED HIMSELF TO THE HOSPITAL!*
> 
> https://www.mmamania.com/2019/10/24...t=chorus&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter


All the best to the Natural.

In other news, Nate Diaz has been caught by USADA for "tainted supplements". 

Leon Edwards is now the frontrunner to fight Masvidal for the BMF belt, lol fucking hell.

MMA - never change.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*Nate Diaz claims he has pulled out of UFC 244:

Former UFC lightweight title challenger Nate Diaz claims he will no longer be competing against Jorge Masvidal for the BMF Belt at UFC 244. Diaz took to Twitter just minutes ago where he broke the shocking news.

“I’m not gonna make it out to NYC for fight week next week because they say I tested with elevated levels that they say might be from some tainted supplements. I call false on that cause I only take Whole Food or natural food supplements. I don’t even eat meat. So until UFC, USADA or whoever is F****** with me fixes it, I won’t be competing. I’m not gonna play their game and try and hide it or keep quiet, as they suggested. I’m not going to have my name tainted as a cheater like these other motherf****** who keep quiet until after the fight just to so that they can get paid. F***** cheaters. I don’t give a f*** about some money over my dignity and my legacy. I’m not staying quiet and figuring it out after the fight. That’s cheating. So fight game, I’ll see you when I see you. The realest baddest mother f***** in the game.”

Nate Diaz was most recently seen in action at August’s UFC 241 event where he defeated former lightweight title holder Anthony Pettis by unanimous decision. Jorge Masvidal has yet to reply to the news that he is now without an opponent for UFC 244.*

*Source:* https://www.bjpenn.com/mma-news/ufc/nate-diaz-claims-he-has-pulled-out-of-ufc-244/

*Leon Edwards expected to replace Nate Diaz against Jorge Masvidal:

It appears the UFC has had a backup plan in case either of Nate Diaz or Jorge Masvidal had to pull out of their UFC 244 main event. And, that backup plan is Leon Edwards. According to Chisanga Malata of Daily Star Sport, the UFC have been paying Edwards to be in a training camp and on standby for this fight.

“Been told the UFC have had a replacement on standby in case of injury or unforeseen circumstances scuppering Jorge Masvidal vs. Nate Diaz. That man is none other than Leon Edwards. He’s been paid to be in training camp and is likely the front runner to replace Nate,” Malata wrote on Twitter.''

Of course, Nate Diaz announced he is out of the fight after being flagged by USADA. Many fans thought Conor McGregor would be a logical option. 

But, all signs point to Leon Edwards stepping in. And, against Jorge Masvidal, it still will be a big fight. After UFC London, Masvidal and Edwards had a run-in backstage where “Gamebred” gave Edwards the three-piece and a soda. Fans immediately called for a fight to happen, but the two went their separate ways. The Birmingham native has since said Masvidal is ducking the fight and is scared to fight him. Leon Edwards is coming off of a decision win over Rafael dos Anjos at UFC on ESPN 4 in July. The win extended his win streak to eight, including wins over Gunnar Nelson, Donald Cerrone, and Vicente Luque, with his lone loss inside the Octagon is to Kamaru Usman. Jorge Masvidal, meanwhile, has had a tremendous 2019 with a knockout win over Darren Till in March then a five-second knockout win over Ben Askren in July.

Whether or not the ‘BMF’ title will still be on the line is to be seen. The UFC, as well, have yet to confirm Diaz is out of the fight and Leon Edwards stepping in.''*

*Source:* https://www.bjpenn.com/mma-news/ufc/leon-edwards-expected-to-replace-nate-diaz-against-jorge-masvidal/


----------



## RKing85

Why can't we have nice things????

Seriously though, this is why I refuse to get excited about fights until a few days out.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Nate better be setup against McGregor Jan. 14 then. 

But, then that means Cerrone doesn't get that big money fight


----------



## Slickback

The most shocking thing about Nate's post is that suggest an authority offered to him the option of keeping quiet until after the fight. IF that's true then that's fucked


----------



## Stormbringer

So many sources and still so much confusion on Nate and 244. Edwards, before all the drama, offered to be alternate for the show and UFC said no. We'll see what happens in the coming days.

Who's watching Bellator tonight?


----------



## Stormbringer

Bec :mj2



Spoiler: I Still Love Her


----------



## Punkhead

Ouch! Jake Hager Bellator spoilers.


----------



## Slickback

USADA is a fucking joke.... for the 50th time


----------



## Unorthodox

Its back on lads, even so USADA have screwed Nate here and put a blemish on his name only to admit they fucked up. UFC need to get rid once and for all.


----------



## RKing85

thank god it's back on.

And can promoters please stop thinking Bec is a a) good fighter and b) a draw.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Askren in the UFC is a disaster. Only reason not to cut him yet is to give Lawler a chance to put that loss right.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Ben got slept.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Askren has been a such a dud in the UFC. Especially after Rogan and co. bigged him up so much.


----------



## Unorthodox

Ben askren as much of an idiot that he comes across he is clearly a nice guy so i feel sorry for him a bit. But still supposedly one of the best wrestlers in MMA gave up his back to Damian fuckin Maia :lmao

I really didn't see this fight going any other way, Askren has been fighting very low par opponents his entire career whilst Damian Maia been fighting legit savages in the UFC for over a decade.


----------



## Stormbringer

RKing85 said:


> And can promoters please stop thinking Bec is a) good fighter and b) a draw.


You shut your dirty whore mouth!!1!!!11!



:mj2


----------



## Slickback

She is trash.

















Maia is awesome


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Dont know what it is about Rory but sometimes he looks like a World beater, other times he just looks useless. Lima dominated him so easily, to no real resistance from Rory.

Best thing that could have happened to Bellator though is Rory and Gegard, and all the other UFC imports struggling. Shows that Bellator has some legit World Class, elite level guys.

Daley's striking is so damn good.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

I never saw Askren before the UFC, what the fuck has happened? The way Rogan talked about him I was expecting the welterweight Khabib. Has he just declined massively? Or was he just fighting cans in Bellator and Japan?

The guy is basically 0-3, the Lawler fight could have easily been stopped when Lawler was on top, and obviously the stoppage was wrong since Lawler wasn't out. 

Give him somebody like Mike Perry next, if he loses that cut him.


----------



## Stormbringer




----------



## Killmonger

I thought Rory was gonna be that dude years ago. It's crazy how things have turned out but I don't think he's there mentally anymore.


----------



## Slickback

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I never saw Askren before the UFC, what the fuck has happened? The way Rogan talked about him I was expecting the welterweight Khabib. Has he just declined massively? Or was he just fighting cans in Bellator and Japan?
> 
> The guy is basically 0-3, the Lawler fight could have easily been stopped when Lawler was on top, and obviously the stoppage was wrong since Lawler wasn't out.
> 
> Give him somebody like Mike Perry next, if he loses that cut him.


Combination of getting old and also Rogan using gross hyperboles. Like he did with Rousey


----------



## RKing85

Rory is 30 in real age and about 45 in fight age. He's had a very physical career.


----------



## Slickback

Looking back Askren/Mighty Mouse trade was a steal for One. 


Then again Askren gave usthe rise of Masvidal


----------



## Stormbringer

I remember all that talk from a decade ago, Rory will reign supreme when GSP retires. Lol he washed out of UFC went to Bellator and had a couple good fights and broke mentally. Meanwhile GSP came back and won the 185 championship after 4 years out.


----------



## Irish Jet

Don’t find Jesus kids. He will fuck you.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I think Rory just lacks that hunger, he's a technically sound fighter but he's not a warrior, he doesn't go after fights he approaches them from a technical pure sport viewpoint.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Just caught the story about Walt Harris's daughter, fuck, hope she's found safe but it's not looking good.


----------



## Stormbringer

Irish Jet said:


> Don’t find Jesus kids. He will fuck you.


Jesus is working just fine for Jon Jones :draper2

The Spirit flows through his veins every time he fights.


----------



## Slickback

ITS MSG FIGHT WEEK BABY


----------



## Stormbringer

Slickback said:


> ITS MSG FIGHT WEEK BABY


And because of curses like the injury bug, random USADA fuck ups, inactive fighters killing divisions, etc. Now it's hard to get excited no matter how awesome or stacked on paper it is.

I'm hyped, you're hyped, but where are all of the posts, tweets and discussions?

I'm looking forward to seeing Gregor Gillespie get back in the cage AND if Kevin Lee's time with Faras will pay dividends.


----------



## RKing85

I refuse to get excited about fights until about 48 hours before and even then it's only like a 95% chance the fight will still happen.

People forget Rory had his first fight 16 years ago. That is a load mentally fighting that long.


----------



## Stormbringer




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I think 245 is probably edging out 244 hype wise now after those extra fights got added. Both are stacked though.



Stormbringer said:


>


Cannonier?

I'd like to see Adesanya/Romero but cant really justify Yoel getting the shot coming off 2 (official) losses even if they were close fights.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I know Izzy and his camp are keen on the Romero fight, partly to shut up the casuals who act like Izzy has been ducking wrestlers...





USADA has become such a joke.


----------



## Stormbringer

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I know Izzy and his camp are keen on the Romero fight, partly to shut up the casuals who act like Izzy has been ducking wrestlers...
> 
> USADA has become such a joke.


Ahh casuals, the group everyone wants but should never really listen to. There are literally only 2 guys (Yoel/Costa) at 185 left that matter and Izzy was gonna fight 1 ASAP and instead is lining up the other after that fell through. Who has he ducked on the way up? Luke and Weidman were gone and done, Jacare got taken out by Kel, Hall got taken out by Paulo, Moose left UFC and Yoel was beating the shit out of Whittaker and Luke. Now Izzy has beaten Whittaker and Kel then readied himself to face Costa. Where is the respect?

And USADA was always a joke. Schaub said that in boxing, USADA tested 1500 boxers and ONLY 1 tested positive for a banned substance. :lol :no:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Stormbringer said:


> Ahh casuals, the group everyone wants but should never really listen to. There are literally only 2 guys (Yoel/Costa) at 185 left that matter and Izzy was gonna fight 1 ASAP and instead is lining up the other after that fell through. Who has he ducked on the way up? Luke and Weidman were gone and done, Jacare got taken out by Kel, Hall got taken out by Paulo, Moose left UFC and Yoel was beating the shit out of Whittaker and Luke. Now Izzy has beaten Whittaker and Kel then readied himself to face Costa. Where is the respect?
> 
> And USADA was always a joke. Schaub said that in boxing, USADA tested 1500 boxers and ONLY 1 tested positive for a banned substance. :lol :no:


Its such a ridiculous mindset that some people have. When was Izzy meant to fight these guys? He fought 7 times in just over a year and a half, and won 2 Championships in that time. When do people think he should have fought Yoel.


----------



## Slickback

Stormbringer said:


> Ahh casuals, the group everyone wants but should never really listen to. There are literally only 2 guys (Yoel/Costa) at 185 left that matter and Izzy was gonna fight 1 ASAP and instead is lining up the other after that fell through. Who has he ducked on the way up? Luke and Weidman were gone and done, Jacare got taken out by Kel, Hall got taken out by Paulo, Moose left UFC and Yoel was beating the shit out of Whittaker and Luke. Now Izzy has beaten Whittaker and Kel then readied himself to face Costa. Where is the respect?
> 
> And USADA was always a joke. Schaub said that in boxing, USADA tested 1500 boxers and ONLY 1 tested positive for a banned substance. :lol :no:


Seriously, stop giving that ********* credit where he doesn't deserve it, he copied that straight from Brian Campbell on morning kombat with Luke Thomas. another guy he steals from every week. He doesn't know shit so stop acting like he does. 










Anyway. Would love to see Romero vs Izzy


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Imagine saying Adesanya is ducking anyone...

Most active fighter in the game, fastest rise in the game. The bigger he gets, the faster the hardcores will turn. He'll be the most hated guy on sherdog in a year.


----------



## Stormbringer

Slickback said:


> Seriously, stop giving that ********* credit where he doesn't deserve it, he copied that straight from Brian Campbell on morning kombat with Luke Thomas. another guy he steals from every week. He doesn't know shit so stop acting like he does.


Touchy touchy. :mj

Besides I don't watch those guys.




SayWhatAgain! said:


> Imagine saying Adesanya is ducking anyone...
> 
> Most active fighter in the game, fastest rise in the game. The bigger he gets, the faster the hardcores will turn. He'll be the most hated guy on sherdog in a year.


I don't go on Sherdog much, so it might be the same way for all black fighters but that place became a sewer of passive aggressive racism when Izzy whipped Robbie's ass. He may very well already be there. For better or worse.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Stormbringer said:


> Touchy touchy. :mj
> 
> Besides I don't watch those guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't go on Sherdog much, so it might be the same way for all black fighters but that place became a sewer of passive aggressive racism when Izzy whipped Robbie's ass. He may very well already be there. For better or worse.


He's got some haters but nowhere near Conor/Jon levels, although it's arguable they deserve to be hated given their antics out of the cage. 

He seemed fairly popular over there, they're a fickle bunch though and I haven't been on in a while, beating their darling Bobby Knuckles probably hurt his popularity on there lol.


----------



## kingnoth1n

SayWhatAgain! said:


> He's got some haters but nowhere near Conor/Jon levels, although it's arguable they deserve to be hated given their antics out of the cage.
> 
> He seemed fairly popular over there, they're a fickle bunch though and I haven't been on in a while, beating their darling Bobby Knuckles probably hurt his popularity on there lol.


ppl think Rollins hate is bad they should visit Sherdog and see how they feel about JJ.


----------



## Donnie

> NEW YORK – Derrick Lewis wants a piece of Greg Hardy after his fight against Blagoy Ivanov on Saturday at UFC 244.
> 
> Lewis (21-7 MMA, 12-5 UFC) has made no secrets about his desire to throw down with Hardy (5-1 MMA, 2-1 UFC) since the former NFL standout joined the UFC roster less than a year ago. “The Black Beast” has a serious issue with Hardy’s controversial past, and he hopes to share the octagon with him.
> 
> The matchup has long been unrealistic given Lewis’ position as a top heavyweight contender and Hardy’s inexperience. But Hardy is scheduled to fight Alexander Volkov in the co-main event of UFC on ESPN+ 21 on Nov. 9, and if he wins, the fight could actually make sense.
> 
> “That would be good,” Lewis told MMA Junkie of a showdown with Hardy at UFC 244 media day. “What’s his name? Greg? Greg ‘I Beat My Wife Because I Can’t Breathe’ Hardy. I would like to fight him. That would be great to fight him next.”


KILL THIS MOTHERFUCKER, BLACK BEAST.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I dont see Hardy getting past Volkov, its been pretty obvious Hardy just isn't very good. He's been fed a heap of cans and hasn't looked spectacular against them.


----------



## Slickback

We're almost there!!!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I'm going to have to try and pull an all nighter to watch. Man, it used to be so much easier in my teens and 20s.


----------



## Slickback

I love everything about this sport


----------



## RKing85

Wow. Just looked at the complete card odds and 10 of the 12 fights have odds both ways under 200. That is some even matchmaking. (and the 2 that aren't are both in the low 200s).


----------



## Slickback

I know tomorrow is going to be EXHAUSTING


----------



## RapShepard

Can't wait to get off. Take a nap, get some wings and liquor. Should be a great night of fights


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

I loved Chael's trash talk as a fighter but most of his videos are just 10 minute rants that say nothing and lead nowhere.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

BulletClubFangirl said:


> I loved Chael's trash talk as a fighter but most of his videos are just 10 minute rants that say nothing and lead nowhere.


He's such an eloquent speaker that I still find his content enjoyable, even tho you are right, he says absolutely nothing of substance.


----------



## Green Light

BulletClubFangirl said:


> I loved Chael's trash talk as a fighter but most of his videos are just 10 minute rants that say nothing and lead nowhere.


Okay, great. 

Chael's videos are worth watching just to see him continue to rag on Tito :trips8


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Green Light said:


> Okay, great.
> 
> Chael's videos are worth watching just to see him continue to rag on Tito :trips8


Chael is just bitter that he got rejected by WCW's power plant while Tito got to live out his dream as a TNA legend.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

How about a card this caliber staying in tact for once huh? Shaping up for a great fight night!


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Here we go! It's time!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Lets do this.


----------



## RKing85

Let's get this show on the road!!!


----------



## Stormbringer

Hot start. Hopefully the night is great the whole way through.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

That was a fairly nasty beatdown Crucifix with body shots no thanks.

Johnny Walker time :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Holy shit did not see that coming


----------



## Stormbringer

And Reyes gets the title shot.


----------



## RapShepard

OSP or Glover would be a nice step back, but step up fight for Walker


----------



## Rookie of the Year

The prelims couldn't have gone much better than that (although you know the UFC wanted a Johnny Walker victory, as did I), but all in all some awesome action and finishes. If the main card delivers, this could be card of the year. Well on its way right now!


----------



## Slickback

*WHAT A FUCKING NIGHT SO FARRRRRRRRRRR*


----------



## Roxinius

glad to see walkers train get derailed too many were all over his nuts way before he ever did anything


----------



## Stormbringer

KEVIN MOTHER FUCKING LEE!


----------



## Slickback

KEVIN LEE WITH ZAHABI IS A FUCKING FORCEEEE




NEVER GAVE UP O N THAT DUDE


----------



## Stormbringer

Split decision? Who are these judges?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dont wanna jinx it but this is well on its way to being an all time great card.


----------



## Irish Jet

Wonderboy opening it up on guys is a thing of beauty. Shame it’s so fucking rare.


----------



## Stormbringer

Irish Jet said:


> Wonderboy opening it up on guys is a thing of beauty. Shame it’s so fucking rare.


Took the words right off my fingers.


----------



## Slickback

Irish Jet said:


> Wonderboy opening it up on guys is a thing of beauty. Shame it’s so fucking rare.


Hopefully this changes. 












2 fights to go


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

:lmao


----------



## FITZ

I mean based on the fight he just had it's factually 100% true

Luque and Ivanov with a ton of toughness and heart. No idea how they both made the judges decide that one.


----------



## Slickback

Its been true his whole career lol
















Wow Till worked Kelvin


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Lmao at 30-27 Gastelum. Is this boxing?


----------



## Irish Jet

Kelvin looked like shit. LOL at the scorecard that had him 30-27 what in the fuck?!? :lol


----------



## Stormbringer

Talk about fighting not to lose. God that killed my high.


----------



## Slickback

Some dogshit judging tonight boys


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> Talk about fighting not to lose. God that killed my high.


That was the fight I was most hyped for as well. Thought it'd end quickly and violently.


----------



## Irish Jet

Scenes if this turned out to be a grappling fest :lmao


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS???????


----------



## Irish Jet

Hilarious how much the commentators were trying to play down the cut. It was brutal.


----------



## Stormbringer

And the worst outcome that could have happened.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Terrible end to a great night of fights. Fuck that doctor.


----------



## RKing85

fuck the New York Commission!!!


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

FUCK THAT DOCTOR

Worst thing is this is going to take away from Jorge dominating every second of that fight

Spectacular performance. WAR JORGE.


----------



## Stormbringer

Roxinius said:


> glad to see walkers train get derailed too many were all over his nuts way before he ever did anything


What is this called? ^^^ You're happy that a guy entertains, wins with excitement, DOESN'T ASSAULT WOMEN, OLD PEOPLE, get fucked up on coke, run with a gang, etc. etc. What is this joy that comes from a popular fighter losing?


----------



## Rookie of the Year

That doctor clearly never saw Nate Diaz fight before. He was busted up from one of the first exchanges due to the scar tissue, but he was still very much in the fight and his vision was still fine. R4 and 5 Diaz is best Diaz. Seeing Nate attempt to comeback would have elevated the fight to all time classic status. Credit to Street Jesus though.

Awesome night of fights though. Besides Gastelum vs. Till. That was 3 rounds of tentative point fighting for the most part.


----------



## Killmonger

Stormbringer said:


> What is this called? ^^^ You're happy that a guy entertains, wins with excitement, DOESN'T ASSAULT WOMEN, OLD PEOPLE, get fucked up on coke, run with a gang, etc. etc. What is this joy that comes from a popular fighter losing?


Like you and Rose, pal. :lmao


----------



## Slickback

HOpe yall watching Canelo vs Kovalev 














*
COMBAT SPORTS NEVER STOPS *


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Slickback said:


> HOpe yall watching Canelo vs Kovalev
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> COMBAT SPORTS NEVER STOPS *



I need to sleep dammit!!


----------



## Stormbringer

Killmonger said:


> Like you and Rose, pal. :lmao


That's different though. Walker is actually LIKABLE.



Spoiler


----------



## Killmonger

Stormbringer said:


> That's different though. Walker is actually LIKABLE.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


What exactly makes Rose unlikable? I mean, you're entitled to your own opinion but I don't remember her saying or doing anything that pissed off the masses. I'm not the biggest fan myself but I did like seeing her bring Joanna's smug attitude back to earth.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Sucks about Walker. I really thought he was the most interesting test for Jones at LHW. Shit, I still do. He got caught and just couldnt recover. Gotta get that hype train back on track.


----------



## Stormbringer

Killmonger said:


> What exactly makes Rose unlikable? I mean, you're entitled to your own opinion but I don't remember her saying or doing anything that pissed off the masses. I'm not the biggest fan myself but I did like seeing her bring Joanna's smug attitude back to earth.


She's got no spark, no personality, she's humdrum. She's just an empty bucket.

And what was wrong with Joanna? What made her smug? She was simply playing the game. That's how you create hype and get paid.


----------



## Michael Myers

It sucks that the fight ended that way, but i prepped myself for it when Diaz got cut. Masvidal was the better guy out there though and was winning the fight clearly. I do not need to see the fight run back, but they may go there after the ending here.

Till vs Kelvin was a dull fight with both men clearly weary of the other's power, but it was overall a decent fight from Till and a good way to get back into the win column.

I enjoyed this performance by Wonderboy. He really put it on Luque in the third round and showcased some great striking out there.

I always thought that Dom Reyes was a better prospect than Walker and i feel that it has been shown here. Reyes had a bad fight against Volkan but he still won the fight. Walker was outclassed by Anderson here and showed big flaws in his defence. I like Walker as he is an entertaining fighter and personality, but i felt he was a little over-hyped for someone we have not seen that much of in the octagon


----------



## Killmonger

Stormbringer said:


> She's got no spark, no personality, she's humdrum. She's just an empty bucket.
> 
> And what was wrong with Joanna? What made her smug? She was simply playing the game. That's how you create hype and get paid.


What made her smug? Have you actually sat down and listened to Joanna? Especially in the lead up to that particular fight? That boogeywoman shit was wack considering she only had one finish in her title run.

Anyone can "play the game" but it doesn't mean it works out for everyone. Some just don't have the personality nor the results to back up those claims.


----------



## Slickback

Man I saw a lot of people getting knocked out today


----------



## BornBad

probably not stopped if that was in California but still Masvidal won the three rounds hands up


----------



## Whysoserious?

So wack the fight was stopped. Nate could of still went but he was getting dominated though


----------



## RapShepard

Rookie of the Year said:


> That doctor clearly never saw Nate Diaz fight before. He was busted up from one of the first exchanges due to the scar tissue, but he was still very much in the fight and his vision was still fine. R4 and 5 Diaz is best Diaz. Seeing Nate attempt to comeback would have elevated the fight to all time classic status. Credit to Street Jesus though.
> 
> Awesome night of fights though. Besides Gastelum vs. Till. That was 3 rounds of tentative point fighting for the most part.


Nate has never won a decision in a 5 round fight and of the 4 times he's been in a championship round he's lost both fights. Idk where the myth of Nate Diaz being a championship round fighter comes from. He's durable and has cardio. But he's yet to prove he actually turns things around in round 4 and 5.


----------



## RapShepard

Stormbringer said:


> What is this called? ^^^ You're happy that a guy entertains, wins with excitement, DOESN'T ASSAULT WOMEN, OLD PEOPLE, get fucked up on coke, run with a gang, etc. etc. What is this joy that comes from a popular fighter losing?


You've never sports hated somebody? Do you root for every fighter that seems like a decent person? Somebody doesn't need to be a vile person for you to sports hate them. I sports hate Gus, Frankie, and Holly. They all seem like solid people.


----------



## Stormbringer

RapShepard said:


> You've never sports hated somebody? Do you root for every fighter that seems like a decent person? Somebody doesn't need to be a vile person for you to sports hate them. I sports hate Gus, Frankie, and Holly. They all seem like solid people.


Thing with me is that I always have a reason for the hate. Like we always talk about Gus, Frankie, Holly and Faber getting title shots for no reason at all. But the only one of them I hate is Frankie. Frankie showed his true colors years ago when Benson and Aldo whooped that ass for a year straight.

Gus gets my ire not because of himself, but how people here kept trying to push him as an elite level fighter when he couldn't do anything with DC, Rumble or Jon. Yet people kept trying to talk him into title fights after beating someone like Glover or Jan years ago. Then they'd post like they worked for UFC, Fox or WME, talking about web traffic and buyrates. Like who the fuck are you to care about boardroom shit? That's not your wheelhouse, stay in your lane. None of that stuff should matter to us as fans.

Holly doesn't bother me. She's like 5-5 in UFC but there's a gap between the elite like Cyborg, Nunes and Shev to Holly, and then to girls like Megan, Rocky and Reneau. But I don't fault her for fighting literally ever girl she can.

Highlight of the Night for me!


----------



## RapShepard

Stormbringer said:


> Thing with me is that I always have a reason for the hate. Like we always talk about Gus, Frankie, Holly and Faber getting title shots for no reason at all. But the only one of them I hate is Frankie. Frankie showed his true colors years ago when Benson and Aldo whooped that ass for a year straight.
> 
> 
> 
> Gus gets my ire not because of himself, but how people here kept trying to push him as an elite level fighter when he couldn't do anything with DC, Rumble or Jon. Yet people kept trying to talk him into title fights after beating someone like Glover or Jan years ago. Then they'd post like they worked for UFC, Fox or WME, talking about web traffic and buyrates. Like who the fuck are you to care about boardroom shit? That's not your wheelhouse, stay in your lane. None of that stuff should matter to us as fans.
> 
> 
> 
> Holly doesn't bother me. She's like 5-5 in UFC but there's a gap between the elite like Cyborg, Nunes and Shev to Holly, and then to girls like Megan, Rocky and Reneau. But I don't fault her for fighting literally ever girl she can.
> 
> 
> 
> Highlight of the Night for me!


As a Midwest guy I was happy for Lee. But for me I'm indifferent on Johnny Walker he's been exciting. But I could see how the hype could make some folk hate him. Tbh I feel bad for Corey Anderson, he's basically the new Ryan Bader a really good if not occasionally great fighter who gets no love because he's not exciting lol. 

But yeah I hate all those folk do to always being "in the title mix" regardless of what's happening. Gus and Holly are the worst of it. Though I think Yoel is soon to join their ranks if he actually gets the Adesanya fight


----------



## Stormbringer

RapShepard said:


> As a Midwest guy I was happy for Lee. But for me I'm indifferent on Johnny Walker he's been exciting. But I could see how the hype could make some folk hate him. Tbh I feel bad for Corey Anderson, he's basically the new Ryan Bader a really good if not occasionally great fighter who gets no love because he's not exciting lol.
> 
> But yeah I hate all those folk do to always being "in the title mix" regardless of what's happening. Gus and Holly are the worst of it. Though I think Yoel is soon to join their ranks if he actually gets the Adesanya fight


Thing is, I didn't see "hype" I saw "excitement" if that makes sense? It's just a fun guy having fun fights. Hell, if Johnny hadn't messed himself up, this fight may not have even taken place. Who knows who UFC would have given Johnny a few months ago.

Bader was looking good as a prospect till he met 2011 Jones, who was God tier, and a Tito who forgot it wasn't 2001. Then things were up and down a bit. But he still got it together.

Anderson just hasn't put it all together to get a great streak with meaningful names on it. But hey, who knows what's next for him. I think UFC will go with Reyes because, undefeated KO artists get the push in UFC. Corey may end up getting Smith or Volkan while Reyesand Jones shakes out.

Well Yoel has murdered everyone aside from Costa. It's not his fault. :draper2


----------



## yeahbaby!

Great night of fights for me, highlighted by some tough motherfuckers taking shots and staying up.

Kevin Lee - highlight finish, what a kick! Still he's got to get back and beat some quality competition to make me a believer.

I have no idea how Ivanov was still on his feet after taking a Dresden style bombing from Lewis, never seen anyone stay on their feet after those huge shots. Entertaining to the max.

Thompson and Luque was great. It really was a masterclass from Wonderboy, but Luque again was tough as nails and you still felt he could cause trouble with a big shot at any time.

Next, colour me really impressed with Till, and disappointed in Gastellum. I had Kelvin knocking out Till in a hurry but Till had him covered everywhere. Insane judging having Kelvin up 30-27, the mob must've had something on that udge.

Despite the shitting ending, a great 3 rounds of the ME was as advertised. Jorge was all class and proved beyond doubt he was simply better than Diaz and didn't fall victim to his pressure act. Yes the stop was bullshit, but like Dominic said on commentary when you know you've got a big cut, you need to step it up and try to finish ASAP. I have no problem with the winner.

That BMF belt thing is laughable though and an embarassment. Good to see Rock though, even though he's so massive I'm surprised he could fit through the door. He ain't passing no drug tests.

Overall great event.


----------



## Slickback

Kevin Lee vs Islam Makachev

Till vs Whittaker or Cannonier 

Wonderboy vs Ponzinibio


----------



## Roxinius

Stormbringer said:


> What is this called? ^^^ You're happy that a guy entertains, wins with excitement, DOESN'T ASSAULT WOMEN, OLD PEOPLE, get fucked up on coke, run with a gang, etc. etc. What is this joy that comes from a popular fighter losing?


he's beaten nothing but nobodies and everyone was hyping him up to be more than what he is glad anderson shut that shit down just another one to call Jones way ahead of a fight out and get destroyed


----------



## Stormbringer

Roxinius said:


> he's beaten nothing but nobodies and everyone was hyping him up to be more than what he is glad anderson shut that shit down just another one to call Jones way ahead of a fight out and get destroyed


This still doesn't make sense to me. He was simply moving up the rankings. Look at Izzy, one year in UFC and he's undeniably the best in the UFC 185 division. Now I know that he has a great pre UFC resume, but still. Walker was simply moving up, I don't see the problem. I said it earlier, had he not gotten hurt, judging by how often he had been fighting he would have most definitely squeezed in 2 more fights between March 2 (Misha) till Nov 2 (Corey). In Feb he beat a guy and turned around to face Misha in March. I got no problem with his trajectory. Who knows what could have happened in the 7 months between Misha and Corey, he could have faced OSP, Volkan and/or Latifi in that time up to Anderson.

I just don't see a reason to hate the guy. Why root for a fighter to fail just because people like him? It never made sense to me to hate a fighter by proxy like this.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

RapShepard said:


> Nate has never won a decision in a 5 round fight and of the 4 times he's been in a championship round he's lost both fights. Idk where the myth of Nate Diaz being a championship round fighter comes from. He's durable and has cardio. But he's yet to prove he actually turns things around in round 4 and 5.


Fair, thinking about it saying that "R4 and 5 Diaz is best Diaz" is off, but he does do better late than most fighters, due to that durability and cardio. And in this particular fight, Diaz seemed like he was doing much better in R3 against Masvidal. I think that's where a lot of anger with the stoppage comes from.

Would Diaz have won in those championship rounds? Maybe, maybe not. But given how the tides seemed to be turning a little, or at least Nate was finding some success with his punches, I wish it could have played out. Nate was cut real early in the fight, as he is in tons of his fights. He could still see clearly, he could still attack and defend. Let the ref call it if he thinks Diaz can't go on. You could see how disappointed Dan Miragliotta was in being forced to wave the fight off.


----------



## RapShepard

Rookie of the Year said:


> Fair, thinking about it saying that "R4 and 5 Diaz is best Diaz" is off, but he does do better late than most fighters, due to that durability and cardio. And in this particular fight, Diaz seemed like he was doing much better in R3 against Masvidal. I think that's where a lot of anger with the stoppage comes from.
> 
> 
> 
> Would Diaz have won in those championship rounds? Maybe, maybe not. But given how the tides seemed to be turning a little, or at least Nate was finding some success with his punches, I wish it could have played out. Nate was cut real early in the fight, as he is in tons of his fights. He could still see clearly, he could still attack and defend. Let the ref call it if he thinks Diaz can't go on. You could see how disappointed Dan Miragliotta was in being forced to wave the fight off.


The stoppage was anticlimactic. I don't think it was bad though. Nate's eyebrow cut really was pretty fucked. I disagree on the tide turning though. At best I can say Nate was taking less of an ass kicking, but I don't think there was a tide turning. 

For me I more so hate the stoppage because it gives Nate an out. The Diaz brothers always have an excuse for losing. But the doctor calling the fight just gives him the biggest out he's had in a while.


----------



## RapShepard

Stormbringer said:


> Thing is, I didn't see "hype" I saw "excitement" if that makes sense? It's just a fun guy having fun fights. Hell, if Johnny hadn't messed himself up, this fight may not have even taken place. Who knows who UFC would have given Johnny a few months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Bader was looking good as a prospect till he met 2011 Jones, who was God tier, and a Tito who forgot it wasn't 2001. Then things were up and down a bit. But he still got it together.
> 
> 
> 
> Anderson just hasn't put it all together to get a great streak with meaningful names on it. But hey, who knows what's next for him. I think UFC will go with Reyes because, undefeated KO artists get the push in UFC. Corey may end up getting Smith or Volkan while Reyesand Jones shakes out.
> 
> 
> 
> Well Yoel has murdered everyone aside from Costa. It's not his fault. :draper2


I mean except Yoel hasn't really been doing much murdering of as late. He killed Rockhold, which is becoming a diminished win. But you have to look at his fights before the first Whittaker fight to find him killing folk again. Yoel technically hasn't won a fight at 185 since Weidman in 2016.


----------



## Slickback

He arguably won against Costa and 100% got fucked in the second Whittaker fight decision. 



Romero vs Izzy is fucking GOAT tier matchmaking


----------



## RapShepard

Slickback said:


> He arguably won against Costa and 100% got fucked in the second Whittaker fight decision.
> 
> 
> 
> Romero vs Izzy is fucking GOAT tier matchmaking


But ultimately he actually lost those fights. I actually like Yoel so I wouldn't be annoyed too much if he got the title shot. But I'm highly against fighters who are doing a lot of losing getting title shots based on their name value.


----------



## Slickback

You're the one whos discrediting him completely and saying he hasn't won a fight at 185 since Weidman in 2016. lmao


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Jared Cannonier is probably getting the title shot, and he should tbf, he's coming off some great wins, and Dana really likes the guys too if you've ever seen Dana talk about him.

Makes sense all around even tho to many it's probably not the most compelling fight in the world.

Dana already said it's not going to be Romero, and he said they fucked up pushing Darren Till too fast against Woodley, so I doubt it's that either. Cannonier is the most likely scenario.


----------



## Slickback

Dana's word doesn't mean shit.


I personally like the Romero fight more but wouldn't mind Cannonier getting next shot.





Romero can either fight Till or Kelvin lol


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

It's tough being a fan of the Diaz brothers. Their skin gives out before their chins do.


----------



## Slickback

DId yall see Canelo and Kovalev chilling watching UFC cause they had to wait for UFC 244 to finish before they could fight. 



MMA > Boxing :mj


----------



## Stormbringer

Slickback said:


> I personally like the Romero fight more but wouldn't mind Cannonier getting next shot.
> 
> 
> Romero can either fight Till or Kelvin lol


I'm up for Izzy fighting anyone as long as he puts on another clinic! Romero is just a scary scary dude who physically breaks people so they can't fight after he faces them.

If Cannonier gets the shot I think it would be lighter work for Izzy. (Anything can happen tho)

As for Kelvin and Till. I have no idea what's next for either. I said it before the fight, Till just can't walk into title contention with his recent record and his win over Kelvin didn't change that. Kelvin has lost his last 2 so he's out of contention for a bit. But I don't see who these guys match up with. It really comes down to who get's the title shot and then you go from there.

I wouldn't be mad at Whittaker vs Kelvin, Till vs Yoel and Izzy vs Cannonier and see who shakes out for Costa's return.


----------



## Slickback

Zabit vs Kattar this weeek


----------



## Michael Myers

If any of you are into betting, Kattar is as high as 3/1 to win tonight. 

Do not get me wrong, Zabit is the favourite, but the odds on Kattar winning a pretty insane. This is quite a close match-up on paper in my view.


----------



## RKing85

Abubakar Nurmagomedov losing to David Zawada in Russia today is not what the UFC wanted.


----------



## Stormbringer

Roberson is eating leg for lunch in the second round!

That was a scary as fuck eye poke! Holy shit, he sliced him and I was sure it was over when the blood started flowing. Then he couldn't see and was getting tagged. Thank God he destroyed the leg to cut the momentum off.

And then he choked him the fuck out!


----------



## Michael Myers

RKing85 said:


> Abubakar Nurmagomedov losing to David Zawada in Russia today is not what the UFC wanted.


Hopefully the other Nurmagomedov loses soon.


I thought Zabit vs Kattar was five rounds and forgot it was only made for three.

I have worries for Zabit when he eventually gets put in five round fights


----------



## Slickback

Staph infection or not I don't think Zabit ready for Max or Volk at 5 rounds.



Even today would be really interesting if it was 5 rounds instead of 3.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

This Nick Diaz interview on Helwani's show is so fucking strange lmao


----------



## Green Light

> Nick rambles unintelligbly for an hour
> And now Stipe!

:lmao


----------



## Stormbringer

Izzy putting in work!











Food Truck and JRE in one day!!!


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Stormbringer said:


> Izzy putting in work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food Truck and JRE in one day!!!


Love that guy, probably my 3rd favourite fighter right now after Yoel and Jorge.

What a joy to watch he is, absolute artist. Imagine him against Anderson Silva circa 2007? 

:homer



The Inbred Goatman said:


> This Nick Diaz interview on Helwani's show is so fucking strange lmao


It's sad to see what he's become. I really hope he doesn't fight.



Slickback said:


> Staph infection or not I don't think Zabit ready for Max or Volk at 5 rounds.
> 
> 
> 
> Even today would be really interesting if it was 5 rounds instead of 3.


He can be spectacular at times but yeah I think he's a bit overhyped. Journeyman Kyle Bochniak got several hits on him. Max would piece him up imo. I'd book him against the Ortega/Zombie loser next or finally do the Yair match up.


----------



## Slickback

Just do the Yair matchup now


----------



## Stormbringer

Slickback said:


> Just do the Yair/Zabit matchup now


Inb4 Yair gets released.....




.....again.


----------



## Slickback

Yair is game and this is actually really interesting fight now that I think about it


----------



## Stormbringer

Slickback said:


> Yair is game and this is actually really interesting fight now that I think about it


It was interesting before when they booked it a year ago. But Yair showed his true colors time and again.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Just looked at the 244 Payouts. They paid Arlovski 300,000? That's more than anyone else on the card other than the main event. Get the hook:




Jorge Masvidal: $500,000 def. Nate Diaz: $500,000

Darren Till: $240,000 (includes $120,000 win bonus) def. Kelvin Gastelum: $165,000

Stephen Thompson: $290,000 (includes $120,000 win bonus and $50,000 ‘Fight of the Night’ bonus) def. Vicente Luque: $97,000 (includes $50,000 ‘Fight of the Night’ bonus)

Derrick Lewis: $280,000 (includes $140,000 win bonus) def. Blagoy Ivanov: $60,000

Kevin Lee: $218,000 (includes $84,000 win bonus and $50,000 ‘Performance of the Night’ bonus) def: Gregor Gillespie: $22,000

Corey Anderson: $184,000 (includes $67,000 win bonus and $50,000 ‘Performance of the Night’ bonus) def. Johnny Walker: $47,000

Shane Burgos: $52,000 ($26,000 win bonus) def. Makhwan Amirkhani: $20,000

Edmen Shahbazyan: $36,000 (includes $18,000 win bonus) def. Brad Tavares: $56,000

Jairzinho Rozenstruik: $28,000 (includes $14,000 win bonus) def. Andrei Arlovski: $300,000

Katlyn Chookagian: $44,000 (includes $20,000 win bonus and $4,000 from Maia for missing weight) def. Jennifer Maia: $16,000

Lyman Good: $28,000 (includes $14,000) def. Chance Rencountre: $16,000

Hakeem Dawodu: $32,000 (includes $16,000 win bonus) def. Julio Arce: $16,000


(Source: https://www.mmascene.com/news/ufc-244-payouts-bonuses/)


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Hope to see Jacare get it done this weekend. Such a joke he never got the title shot at 185, robbed against Kelvin and very close fight with Yoel. Even with the Romero loss he should have still got the shot at Rockhold over Bisping though.


----------



## Stormbringer

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Hope to see Jacare get it done this weekend. Such a joke he never got the title shot at 185, robbed against Kelvin and very close fight with Yoel. Even with the Romero loss he should have still got the shot at Rockhold over Bisping though.


Bisping was a late notice replacement. I think others were hurt or said no.

But I agree, Jacare has had some bad luck.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Stormbringer said:


> Bisping was a late notice replacement. I think others were hurt or said no.
> 
> But I agree, Jacare has had some bad luck.


Who was Rockhold's original opponent? Weidman? Romero? I can't even remember. I recall Bisping saying in the press conference that Rockhold turned down Jacare but accepted him because he thought it was an easy fight.

Imagine losing your belt to a one eyed man on two weeks notice. Rockhold was never the same after that.


----------



## Slickback

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Who was Rockhold's original opponent? Weidman? Romero? I can't even remember. I recall Bisping saying in the press conference that Rockhold turned down Jacare but accepted him because he thought it was an easy fight.
> 
> Imagine losing your belt to a one eyed man on two weeks notice. Rockhold was never the same after that.


Rockhold was suppose to fight Weidman in a rematch


----------



## Stormbringer

No energy in here on Fight Day?!

The top 3 fights should be great.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Was there ever a point where Jacare was the logical number one contender at MW? He always lost that last fight that would elevate him to that spot. 

Rewatched Zingano vs Nunes. Its a crazy fight to re-watch considering where things are now. Cats career has spiralled downwards since then. I cant help but wonder what its like seeing Nunes as the double Champ, WMMA GOAT for Cat, when she knows she can potentially beat her again, but just isn't capable of winning the fights to get to her.


----------



## Stormbringer

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Rewatched Zingano vs Nunes. Its a crazy fight to re-watch considering where things are now. Cats career has spiralled downwards since then. I cant help but wonder what its like seeing Nunes as the double Champ, WMMA GOAT for Cat, when she knows she can potentially beat her again, but just isn't capable of winning the fights to get to her.


That woman's life was forever changed when her husband took his own life. Yeah Cat won the fight but she was fucked up spiritually going in and physically coming out. Did you see her JRE episode? It was crazy insightful.

Then everything went to hell and kept going. And she's not getting any younger. I just hope she does better in Bellator.


----------



## Stormbringer

How the HELL is this girl fighting with fake as hell eye lashes?!


----------



## Stormbringer

Really good bit of fighting from Brazil tonight.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

How has Barao not been cut yet? The UFC must be giving him every chance in the World to get back to where he was, but he's gone 2-8 in the last 5 years. I'm struggling to think of a worse run for a former high level Champion.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

That Main Event *SUCKED*. Just two guys to scared to lose to actually fight. Jacare is done, he's looked really poor in his last couple of fights, like he hasn't offered up anything except toughness. He always seemed like a guy who would be MW Champ but he's missed his window. And Jan for his part did nothing to put his name if the hat for fighting Jones. He looked so great murking Rocksalt, and he followed it up with this tepid performance.


----------



## Slickback

Lipski finally get's a win (Y)


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

I have become so casual that I recently found out that they stopped doing the MMA Beat aka the best weekly MMA show there ever was months ago.


----------



## Stormbringer

Slickback said:


> Lipski finally get's a win (Y)


Almost pissed it away by not staying on the feet and tagging the girl over and over.


----------



## Michael Myers

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> I have become so casual that I recently found out that they stopped doing the MMA Beat aka the best weekly MMA show there ever was months ago.


Yeah it ended after Luke Thomas left MMAFighting.com

He has a new show called Morning Kombat with Brian Campbell if you are interested in that. Chuck Mindenhall does some episodes too


----------



## Slickback

Stormbringer said:


> Almost pissed it away by not staying on the feet and tagging the girl over and over.


She's still very green. 







Morning Kombat is THE BEST combat sports show in all of the internet. Stay away from fucking trash like Below the belt which is just plagiarism of Morning Kombat anyway


----------



## Stormbringer

Slickback said:


> Stay away from fucking trash like Below the belt


*MEET ME IN RANTS!!!!*


----------



## Stormbringer

So Askren retired, huh?


----------



## Lm2

Whose everyone got for Decembers 3 title fight card. I think Usman, Max and Nunes. That being said Colby and Usman could be a toss up the other two are pretty solid choices.


----------



## Slickback

Stormbringer said:


> So Askren retired, huh?


Underwhelming end of career. Literally all will be remembered is getting knocked out in 5 seconds. Dam.


Best of luck for future Ben





















Colby, Volkonovski, Nunes


----------



## Lm2

Slickback said:


> Colby, Volkonovski, Nunes



Oh really why do you think volkonovski if you dont mind me asking? Just from a fan point of view I think max has better stand up and the reach.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

I wasn't too pumped for this, but this is a sick promo.

I got all 3 champs retaining.


----------



## Slickback

Lm2 said:


> Oh really why do you think volkonovski if you dont mind me asking? Just from a fan point of view I think max has better stand up and the reach.


Volk's pressure and grinding style is gonna get him through the edge. 


Expecting a 5 round war in that one.





Fuck that promo got me hard.


----------



## Stormbringer

Hell of a poster too...


----------



## RKing85

they just combined template A (fighters facing each other) and template B (fighters facing forward). 

UFC posters suck. No creativity.


----------



## Slickback

No UFC for 2 weeks :done


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Slickback said:


> No UFC for 2 weeks :done



The return of the almighty Paddy Pimblett tonight tho....












Blood will be spilled.....


----------



## Slickback

Lesnar Turtle said:


> The return of the almighty Paddy Pimblett tonight tho....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blood will be spilled.....


Frightening


----------



## Rowdy Yates

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Hope to see Jacare get it done this weekend. Such a joke he never got the title shot at 185, robbed against Kelvin and very close fight with Yoel. Even with the Romero loss he should have still got the shot at Rockhold over Bisping though.


I believe Jacare was offered the fight before Bisping but turned it down because it was to short notice



Lm2 said:


> Whose everyone got for Decembers 3 title fight card. I think Usman, Max and Nunes. That being said Colby and Usman could be a toss up the other two are pretty solid choices.


Max and Nunes are locks for me but unsure on the other. Would love Colby to win but Usman has showed no weaknesses as of yet and Colby is far to eager to trade with his chin totally exposed


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

I'm more intrigued for Aldo and Faber than I am for the title fights. All 3 champions retain fairly easily.

Wouldn't surprise me if Usman KO's Covington. He may not be the best striker, but he's got some power, and Covington fights with his hands down a lot.


----------



## RapShepard

I'm going Usman 1st round KO

Volk 3rd TKO

Nunes 1st round KO

Aldo UD at catch-weight

Faber split decision


----------



## Slickback

Can't wait to see the wrestling exchanges between Colby and Usman


----------



## Stormbringer

Khabib vs Tony set for April 18!


----------



## TCE

Walt Harris missing step daughters remains have been found.

My heart goes out to Harris and the Blanchards.

Cruel world we live in.


----------



## Killmonger

It may have something to do with it getting booked so much but Tony vs. Khabib is on in April, guys. Some enthusiasm please! 

Condolences to Walt Harris. Beautiful young lady lost her life for nothing. It's an evil world we live in...


----------



## Slickback

Condolences to Walt Harris and his family. Really don't have the words right now, just terrible


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Hope they put those responsible in the chair. No lethal injection. Electrocute the cunts. 

RIP Aniah. Truly horrific we live in sometimes.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Horrific situation. The evil in this world sometimes, 19 year old girl for fucks sake...


----------



## Slickback

It was just recently found out he passed away.


Shit week for MMA community


----------



## Stormbringer

Slickback said:


> It was just recently found out he passed away. Shit week for MMA community


Jesus Christ


----------



## RKing85

GoFundMe going to get his body back to the States.


----------



## Slickback

Both sides heating up now when it comes to a fight announcement (Khabib and Tony)


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Anyone see the K1 GP the other day?

I really wish it still had an international presence, and also that they could have a HW scene again.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

So anyway, Conor/Cerrone is a done deal for January.


----------



## Slickback

Here we go boys.













Don't understand the fight at 170 though. 














LESSS GOOOO


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Absolutely tragic how the Aniah situation has ended, just put a bullet in the people who did it to her. If you can do that to an innocent 19 year old you dont deserve to live. Failing that let Walt deal out some justice to them.

I get the feeling Conor will spark Cerrone. Donald struggles against most of the Elite guys, Conors so much quicker, accurate and more tactical than him.


----------



## Stormbringer

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I get the feeling Conor will spark Cerrone. Donald struggles against most of the Elite guys, Conors so much quicker, accurate and more tactical than him.


Well the fight is at 170 so I know that it changes the complexion of the fight. He may get cracked but as far as technique, I say Cerrone has better technique. Not necessarily power and explosiveness. I think Cowboy has a chance if he can land kicks to the body to sap Conor's will and gas tank.

I'm looking forward to the actual fight, not the inevitable Conor bullshit that will ruin everything around it.


----------



## Slickback

Yep agree, the move to 170 helps Cowboy a lot more imo. 





If Cowboy can handle the trash talk, train hard, come in good shape and with a SMART game plan, take his time attack the body he can make it real interesting. Big IF though


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Conor stops Cowboy within 3 minutes. Donald has been shot for a few years now. Its a perfect and easy tune up fight for Conor


----------



## Slickback

Cerrone has shown moments of brilliance such as the Al fight. However styles make fights and when he has fought other great strikers who come forward. Result has been pretty bad for him lol


----------



## Stormbringer

Just saying goodbye to you guys in case the site goes away while I'm at work tomorrow. It's been a great run talking fights with most of you all. I think I've asked for most you to get invites to the discord. @Slickback did you make the jump?

RIP Blackbeard :mj2

Rush, if you can read this........Fuck you, you fucking rusty cunt!


----------



## RKing85

wait, what is happening to the board????


----------



## Stormbringer

RKing85 said:


> wait, what is happening to the board????


Sky's falling


----------



## kingnoth1n

One of the few threads I enjoy.....ill miss posting my random MMA thoughts here. Back to Sherdog with them.


----------



## RKing85

This is going to take some getting use to.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

My eyes.......MY EYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES.


----------



## Slickback

Ummmmmmm ok then lol. I'll stick around since I don't have to make new account


----------



## Killmonger

I don't hate it, I guess.


----------



## Slickback

Always like a good Israel interview


----------



## RKing85

hard to find the posts between all the ads.

We will see how I feel in a few weeks. Of course everyone is going to have the immediate reaction to change.


----------



## Slickback

Already getting use to new layout :bjpenn


----------



## Stormbringer

Who we got in the 3 title fights coming up?

I think Usman Colby can go either way. Hoping Usman shuts Colby up but Colby's pace may be the biggest factor.

Max may be long but I think Volk may explode early and crack him so that's my pick.

Nunes via whatever she wants.


----------



## Slickback

Sticking with original (Colby, Volk and Nunes)


----------



## Stormbringer

How many more shots to the chin does Reem have left you reckon?


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Got the new site in dark mode. It looks okay that way.

Watching the Washington DC Fight Night, because it's Sunday here and I've got nothing better to do really... but damn, it has been a great card so far! Pleasantly surprised, not that it's a bad card at all, just wasn't one I was hyped for.

Kicked off with an incredible KO of Trevor Smith from Makhmud Muradov, and Bryce Mitchell got the second ever Twister submission in UFC history. And that's just the prelims!

Hoping Aspen Ladd gets back on track. She got a raw deal in her last fight with the stoppage against GDR, in my opinion. Font vs. Simon and Stamann vs. Yadong Song definitely have FOTN potential too.

Maybe it's because we haven't had a UFC card for a couple weeks? Absence makes the heart grow fonder and all that. It's over-delivered big time so far though.


----------



## RapShepard

The UFC stealing the Dave & Buster's sponsorship from Bellator is hilarious


----------



## RapShepard

Damn that was a nuts ending


----------



## Stormbringer

Dear God Lord Jesus that lip!


----------



## RapShepard

Stormbringer said:


> Dear God Lord Jesus that lip!


Shit was crazy looking lol. I feel bad for Overeem because he probably wins barely if no stoppage. But I can't blame the ref lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I'm a big Overeem fan but there was a great sense of justice on him trying to coast to a win and getting cracked like that. 

I wish he could have been UFC Champ but he missed his window and just needs to retire now. So many bad losses and so much evidence that he just can't hang with the newer generation of fighters.


----------



## Stormbringer

Spoiler: Reem's Mouth





__
http://instagr.am/p/B5zQDwjFJMH/


----------



## RapShepard

Stormbringer said:


> Spoiler: Reem's Mouth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B5zQDwjFJMH/


That shit is gross. I can only imagine the payment n once the adrenaline rush wears off


----------



## RapShepard

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I'm a big Overeem fan but there was a great sense of justice on him trying to coast to a win and getting cracked like that.
> 
> I wish he could have been UFC Champ but he missed his window and just needs to retire now. So many bad losses and so much evidence that he just can't hang with the newer generation of fighters.


Reem definitely will go down as one of the best to never hold a UFC title. But luckily his time as Ubereem will always make him a legend.


----------



## Slickback

Jesus christ that was worse than Robbie Lawler's lip at UFC 189


----------



## Stormbringer

I thought I'd be OK looking at it but you can see his side teeth!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Feel bad for Reem, that stoppage was pretty borderline. How long was left? 5-10 seconds wasnt it? He might have managed to survive to the bell, I thought he was winning too. 

The HW division is very much Stipe, DC, Ngannou >>>>>> everyone else anyway. The reward Rozenstruik gets for scraping through that fight is likely going to be him getting brutally KO'ed by Ngannou next then sent back to the heap. Pretty much the fate of every UFC heavy who strings together a few wins for the foreseeable future. 

Also, Struve definitely questioned his decision to return multiple times in that fight. Poor bastard. Come out of retirement, get your balls exploded, get KO'd.


----------



## Slickback

UFC 245 FIGHT WEEK BABY


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Slickback said:


> UFC 245 FIGHT WEEK BABY


Killer card. And i'm hyped for Colby/Usman too, dont care if its not stylistically likely to be fireworks. Its some high level shit on the wrestling front.


----------



## Slickback

Its gonna start primarily on the feet though, imo.


----------



## RKing85

I think I would have done less damage to Alistair if I hit him with a hatchet. That is grotesque.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Slickback said:


> Its gonna start primarily on the feet though, imo.


So far i'm thinking Usman is probably going to have the advantage everywhere.


----------



## Stormbringer

Is this thread dead or the site in general? This is legit a MEGA CARD and there's no traffic here.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> Is this thread dead or the site in general? This is legit a MEGA CARD and there's no traffic here.


Probably the whole site. Its a fucking eyesore.


----------



## RKing85

hard to find the posts between all the ads.


----------



## Stormbringer

RKing85 said:


> hard to find the posts between all the ads.


I don't want to jinx myself but I see no ads.


----------



## Slickback

ive been seeing ads for it on nearly everyyoutube video lol. But thats targeted though


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Stormbringer said:


> Is this thread dead or the site in general? This is legit a MEGA CARD and there's no traffic here.


I'd say the site, it's a real bitch to navigate since the update, and the ads thrown between every second post don't help the reading experience.

I'm hyped for it though. To me, Holloway vs. Volkanovski is the real main event, but a lot of that is due to Volko being a local boy. Like as an Aussie, we claim guys like Whittaker (Kiwi born but spent his whole life here) and other prospects like Jake Matthews, but realistically Australia is a big country geographically. Alex lives 20 minutes away from me, it's crazy to see someone from the Illawarra region achieve worldwide success.

Beyond that personal tangent, it's going to be an amazing fight. Volkanovski has ran through everyone UFC has put in front of him, and beating Mendes and Aldo back-to-back shows that he's elite, win or lose. Holloway will have the height and reach, but Volko has big time power for a 145er- he weighed over 200 in his rugby league days.

Usman vs. Covington is interesting as well. Both guys have that high pressure style, going to be intriguing to see what happens when they try and impose their will on each other. It's going to go to either extreme in terms of entertainment value- either it'll be a stalemate where no one can get a clear advantage, or an absolute war.

Not fussed on Nunes vs. GDR. Mostly because I think GDR is pretty shitty for how she went about the Holm fight. I'll be rooting for the Lioness to stop her emphatically.

It's really a super loaded card. UFC absolutely could have half-assed the matchmaking after giving us three title fights, but all the way through there's a lot of names or otherwise exciting fights on paper.


Aldo vs. Moraes
Faber vs. Yan
Neal vs. Perry
Brown vs. Saunders
Moreno vs. Kai Kara-France
That group of fights alone would be a great card. Hell, if Aldo was still a champion, that's a card I would buy!


----------



## yeahbaby!

Great to see an Aussie going for the title, but he's not ready for Max. 

The only other thing I'm really keen to see is Amanda the Lioness destroy another body dumb enough to get in there with her.


----------



## RKing85

Although to be fair, I haven't seen nearly as much buzz for this weekend's show anywhere as I thought there was going to be.


----------



## Slickback

Volk is gonna prove a lot of people wrong here. I think I'm the only one here picking him, we shall see


----------



## AEWMoxley

Covington is going to win a dominant decision, for anyone wondering.


----------



## Slickback

Khabib is the shinnig light in this crazy MMA world.


----------



## Killmonger

Khabib doing the right thing.

And Dana's excuse for giving Conor a title fight if he wins was fucking hilarious. He literally said look at what Conor has done in the last few years.... He has done NOTHING but embarrass himself left and right.

Outside of that, Usman whoops Colby's ass unless he actually got in his head. I just don't see where he loses this fight unless it's a mental thing. I could absolutely be wrong but I think he pulls it out.


----------



## RapShepard

Khabib doesn't have much choice in fighting Conor. If they both win their next fights I don't see Khabib fighting anyone else.


----------



## RapShepard

Slickback said:


> Volk is gonna prove a lot of people wrong here. I think I'm the only one here picking him, we shall see


I can see it as Max gets touched a lot.


----------



## TCE

Can't wait for tonight!

Just Bleed!!


----------



## Killmonger

RapShepard said:


> Khabib doesn't have much choice in fighting Conor. If they both win their next fights I don't see Khabib fighting anyone else.


Conor bringing in the money has got to stop being an excuse at some point. If he wanted a shot, he should've fought Justin at 155. Not a shot Cerrone at welterweight.

I'm still going with Holloway. I do feel like someone is gonna crack Max's chin someday but today won't be the day.


----------



## RapShepard

Killmonger said:


> Conor bringing in the money has got to stop being an excuse at some point. If he wanted a shot, he should've fought Justin at 155. Not a shot Cerrone at welterweight.
> 
> I'm still going with Holloway. I do feel like someone is gonna crack Max's chin someday but today won't be the day.


Oh it's not fair but we knew this given all the hoops Khabib and Tony had to jump through to get their first shots. Conor makes them money so he does what he want.


----------



## Stormbringer

RapShepard said:


> Khabib doesn't have much choice in fighting Conor. If they both win their next fights I don't see Khabib fighting anyone else.


Khabib has an integrity that no other fighter at this Elite level. He doesn't need UFC's money and has proven it before by walking away and telling Nevada to shove their shit up their ass. You're talking about a man who rubs shoulders with a local.....dictator. If anything Khabib will either lose to Tony and retire/instant rematch or he thinks he needs to earn his shot and faces a Gaethje or Kevin Lee. I'm not a huge Khabib fan but even I can see who he is as a man.

Say what you will about Conor having his nuts in Dana's mouth, but I truly feel Khabib would publicly, on ESPN, Fox, local news and the internet, tell them all he's relinquishing his championship due to the UFC rigging the game for certain fighters. Whatever happens from their is out of Khabib's hands. But I think he'll be fine no matter what.


----------



## RapShepard

Stormbringer said:


> Khabib has an integrity that no other fighter at this Elite level. He doesn't need UFC's money and has proven it before by walking away and telling Nevada to shove their shit up their ass. You're talking about a man who rubs shoulders with a local.....dictator. If anything Khabib will either lose to Tony and retire/instant rematch or he thinks he needs to earn his shot and faces a Gaethje or Kevin Lee. I'm not a huge Khabib fan but even I can see who he is as a man.
> 
> Say what you will about Conor having his nuts in Dana's mouth, but I truly feel Khabib would publicly, on ESPN, Fox, local news and the internet, tell them all he's relinquishing his championship due to the UFC rigging the game for certain fighters. Whatever happens from their is out of Khabib's hands. But I think he'll be fine no matter what.


I don't think he's that principled. I mean remember when he wouldn't fight before all his Comrades were free of suspension. I could be remembering wrong but I believe he fought before all suspensions were up. I think he's playing the game and will take the UFC for big bucks to do the fight. I mean similar to everyone of late as soon as he got the belt and money suddenly big money grabbed his interest. Remember how hard he campaigned for GSP over obvious contender Tony.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Some wild prelims so far. Loved that Moreno vs. Kara-France fight. And that Chase Hooper! Wow! Didn't know about him but that changes now.

Also, glad I haven't bet on this event right now, picks have been complete trash.


----------



## Stormbringer

The Immortal! Still getting it done in there.

Ben should have went for Matt's very known weakness, the body shot.


----------



## RapShepard

Amanda showed heart and reproved she isn't just knockouts. 

Shout out to Volkanovski his gameplan was perfect.


----------



## Killmonger

Holy fuck! I'm eating crow


----------



## Killmonger

Damn shame this thread is fucking dead but MARTY FUCKING USMAN! BROKE HIS JAW AND FINISHED HIM.


----------



## RapShepard

I dislike Colby and I'm glad he lost. But that might've been a quick stoppage


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Well the triple Title fights were mostly a let down.

GDR and Nunes just badly exposed each other. Nunes still doesn't really have a gas tank, she gassed out had and wanted nothing to do with GDR on the feet anymore. Was a pretty damn dull win for her. If GDR had any TDD at all she would have easily won that fight as TD's and holding her down was all Nunes had the enrgy left to do.

On a positive I am ASTOUNDED by how good Volk was against Max. I thought he might KO Max or edge a UD/SD. I did not expect him to nullify Max completely and thouroughly out work and out strike him like that. Consider how great Max has looked against Aldo on the feet,or how badly he outstruck Ortega and yet Volk nullified him. Massive win for Australasian MMA, City Kickboxing is taking over. Eugene Bareman might be the smartest coach in MMA today, he's really good at gameplanning and getting his guys to out work people.

Colby v Usman was just ugly. Two wrestlers having a low level kickboxing match. If thats all I wanted to see I'd watch real kickboxers that know what they're doing not just two guys who plod their way through the basics.


----------



## KingCosmos

The stoppage was fine. He got knocked on his ass twice and was on his knees getting pummbled. It could have gotten worse if Usman started throwing bombs. Fuck Colby's corner btw. His mouth was gushing blood. Your fighter breaks his jaw take him out, risking long term damage leaving him in like that


----------



## RapShepard

Yeah this night was weird it wasn't bad but it wasn't really great either.


----------



## RapShepard

I'm super salty we won't be hearing Colby tonight tho


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

KingCosmos said:


> The stoppage was fine. He got knocked on his ass twice and was on his knees getting pummbled. It could have gotten worse if Usman started throwing bombs.* Fuck Colby's corner btw. His mouth was gushing blood. Your fighter breaks his jaw take him out, risking long term damage leaving him in like that*


MMA is still largely stuck in the drunken lumberjack mentality in most regards. Toughness outweighs everything else, so guys get destroyed and their corner just ignores it and then tells they're fighter they're winning.


----------



## Slickback

ITS THE VOLK ERA NOW BABY














Not to show off, but I was one of the only ones who said he would win on here.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> MMA is still largely stuck in the drunken lumberjack mentality in most regards. Toughness outweighs everything else, so guys get destroyed and their corner just ignores it and then tells they're fighter they're winning.


This is sadly too true. Just a quick look through Twitter post-show really exposes how fucking dumb some "MMA fans" are. First, people saying that Volkanovski is going to be "a boring champion like Woodley" or calling "terrible stoppage" on Usman vs. Covington... holy shit.

Thought it was a pretty good show. Was a weird viewing experience for me- being the Christmas season I didn't have the funds to purchase the PPV as I usually do, so I watched through alternate means with Spanish commentary. It's extremely weird watching UFC title fights without Joe Rogan's screaming providing the soundtrack. I don't speak Spanish at all so I was judging the fights purely on the action, and if I'm honest the commentary usually sways how I judge a fight (which is bad, I know).

So happy to see Volkanovski win. It was a smart gameplan, maybe lacked those big violent moments, but it was fascinating to watch Alex basically shut down the game of someone as high level as Holloway.


----------



## Stormbringer

Sucks that the site is dead but oh well....



> Slickback;77586874 said:
> Amazing fight from Colby. I'd pick him to beat Usman





> AEWMoxley;77586918 said:
> Colby easily disposes of Usman. He's got much more ferocious forward pressure, and Usman sucks fighting off his back foot. Colby has better striking, both offense and defense.
> 
> I get that most hate the guy and will irrationally go with Usman, but be prepared for a dominant Colby victory.


So how bout dat?


----------



## RapShepard

So do they run back Usman vs Colby or do they do Usman vs Masvidal?


----------



## Slickback

If it's true that Colby broke his jaw early on, thats fucking legendary he continued for nearly 3 more rounds. 





Stoppage wasn't great but two judges had it Usman so he would have won anyway


----------



## Stormbringer

RapShepard said:


> So do they run back Usman vs Colby or do they do Usman vs Masvidal?


Why would they rematch? Usman ko'ed him. It's Jorge then Leon or Tyron. Depending on how things shake out.



Slickback said:


> If it's true that Colby broke his jaw early on, thats fucking legendary he continued for nearly 3 more rounds.
> 
> Stoppage wasn't great but two judges had it Usman so he would have won anyway


Let's not suck off the ghost of Colby's ego now. He lost by KO.

Great stoppage there, the ref did his job and protected Colby's everlasting soul.


----------



## Slickback

No fucking shit, I saw the fight



Congrats to Usman.


----------



## RapShepard

Stormbringer said:


> Why would they rematch? Usman ko'ed him. It's Jorge then Leon or Tyron. Depending on how things shake out.
> 
> 
> Let's not suck off the ghost of Colby's ego now. He lost by KO.
> 
> Great stoppage there, the ref did his job and protected Colby's everlasting soul.


There shouldn't be a rematch but it's not unfathomable. Especially if Jorge doesn't want Usman. Edwards is deserving but in the "money fight/ name fight" era of the UFC I could see them running it back if Colby can draw up a big enough stink.


----------



## Slickback

Give Edwards the next shot and COlby can get Woodley. The other grudge match. Albeit Colby gonna take a long time off


----------



## Stormbringer

IT WAS STOPPED EARLY!!!!1!!11!!!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Surprised by how competitive it was. I honestly thought Usman was just gonna be a level above Colby, but it was really close going into the 5th. The stoppage was....okay, not especially controversial but given the circumstances i'd have let it go longer. 

Nunes/GDM fight was frustrating because GDM could do enough off her back to survive, but pretty much nothing else. 

Aldo won imo.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Colby is a beast but Kamaru is just better. Would like to see them fight multiple times more but the outcome won't change and they would lose some years from their careers. lol.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Catching up on some of the other cards from the weekend. Theres been some good stuff. ACA with kerimov, RCC with Schlemenko and the Ural Hulk, also on Fight Pass there was some new African promotion called Ares FC that had a giant Senegalese HW wrestler making his debut. I looked into Senegalese wrestling a few years back when there was talk of some other guy from it doing MMA, they are absolute monsters. This new guy was raw as fuck but holy shit his strength and power was impressive, some of the nastiest slams ive seen in a while. I am partial to a HW freakshow anyway (still waiting on Martyn Ford in KSW) but if they have some ability too, even better.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Slickback said:


> If it's true that Colby broke his jaw early on, thats fucking legendary he continued for nearly 3 more rounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stoppage wasn't great but two judges had it Usman so he would have won anyway*


One had it 3-1 Usman, One 3-1 Colby and the other 2-2 heading into the 5th. I dont buy that Kamaru would have been guaranteed to get the win. Many times i have seen crazy shit happen in this sport, Yair v Zombie and Overeem last week spring to mind. 98% chance Usman would have got the win but nothing is for granted in this sport. I thought the stoppage was terrible tbh. Kamaru landed nothing at all on the floor and Colby was still defending himself. That late into a title fight you need something a lot more definate to be jumping in and waving it off like that

Kamaru faking low blows and Goddard falling for that shit was also terrible. It wasnt even close to being low and i thought Colby was just getting on top at that stage, Wise move from Usman but pathetic from Goddard


----------



## Slickback

City Kickboxing is THE best MMA gym on the planet. No debate


----------



## Slickback

Rowdy Yates said:


> One had it 3-1 Usman, One 3-1 Colby and the other 2-2 heading into the 5th. I dont buy that Kamaru would have been guaranteed to get the win. Many times i have seen crazy shit happen in this sport, Yair v Zombie and Overeem last week spring to mind. 98% chance Usman would have got the win but nothing is for granted in this sport. I thought the stoppage was terrible tbh. Kamaru landed nothing at all on the floor and Colby was still defending himself. That late into a title fight you need something a lot more definate to be jumping in and waving it off like that
> 
> Kamaru faking low blows and Goddard falling for that shit was also terrible. It wasnt even close to being low and i thought Colby was just getting on top at that stage, Wise move from Usman but pathetic from Goddard



He might not have landed clean shots on the ground, but he did literally just drop him twice at the end there.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Eating crow here about Volk getting the title. He and his team really get the best strategy for their opponent and he follows it to a tee. The leg kicks and Volk's great return boxing every time Max wanted to come in just nullified him. As an Aussie I really should've been going for Volk, but Max is one of my guys so was going for him I must admit. Would like to see a rematch to see if Max can adjust.

The other two big matches were pretty underwhelming. I thought Nunes was going to finish De Randamie in the 1st but then it all changed and became takedown takedown takedown. Usman winning brought a smile to my face, fine stoppage IMO, Usman was bombing him.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Slickback said:


> He might not have landed clean shots on the ground, but he did literally just drop him twice at the end there.


If every Nate Diaz or Tony Ferguson fight got stopped when they got dropped a couple of times they both would have hardly ever won a fight. The stoppage was terrible, The play acting by Kamaru was even worse. Colby has every right to feel aggrieved


----------



## Stormbringer

^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Lol shit just saw that USADAs mortal enemy Shtyrkov picked up his first loss. MW was always gonna be a terrible fit for him, hes too slow and sluggish. Presumably he was trying to get off the gear so he could have another shot at the UFC, didnt go as planned.

Who should Usman fight next? for me Jorge deserves it most, but I wanna see Jorge/Colby while the venom is still there.


----------



## Stormbringer

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Who should Usman fight next? for me Jorge deserves it most, but I wanna see Jorge/Colby while the venom is still there.


I can see Jorge getting the nod but if all things were FAIR, Leon Edwards would be getting the title shot. 8 straight in the UFC is way more impressive than 3 straight with a long lay off.

What I'm really waiting on is Santiago getting back into the cage.


----------



## Stormbringer




----------



## Slickback

Rowdy Yates said:


> If every Nate Diaz or Tony Ferguson fight got stopped when they got dropped a couple of times they both would have hardly ever won a fight. The stoppage was terrible, The play acting by Kamaru was even worse. Colby has every right to feel aggrieved



The guy was offering nothing back, holding on to his leg which is not intelligent defence.Not every stoppage has to be until the guy goes completely unconscious


----------



## Stormbringer

Don't know how to YouTube at this point but check out 10:03 fucking beautiful!


----------



## Slickback

You done jerking off to Colby losing yet?


----------



## Jaxx

Rowdy Yates said:


> If every Nate Diaz or Tony Ferguson fight got stopped when they got dropped a couple of times they both would have hardly ever won a fight. The stoppage was terrible, The play acting by Kamaru was even worse. Colby has every right to feel aggrieved


The difference here though is that one judge had Colby up, the other had Usman up and the third had it 2-2. The knockdowns would have won Usman the fifth round and therefore he would have got the decision.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> I can see Jorge getting the nod but if all things were FAIR, Leon Edwards would be getting the title shot. 8 straight in the UFC is way more impressive than 3 straight with a long lay off.
> 
> What I'm really waiting on is Santiago getting back into the cage.


Leon has definitely been overlooked, he gave Usman a decent fight the first time too. I think Jorges wins this year have been more eye catching though, hes taken out Nate, Till and Askren in less than 3 rounds worth of fight time combined. The Till KO win is arguably better than any of Leons victories too. Having said that, I can absolutely see the case for Leon getting the shot, in fact its my preference because I find the idea of Colby/ Jorge more compelling than Usman/Jorge right now, bad blood. 

I know a lot of people (myself included, usually) dont wanna see Conor skipping lines due to his name, but man, how crazy would Conor/Jorge be? the build up, the stylistic match up, with Conors name and Jorges momentum it'd be huge. I think Jorge would take whats left of Conors soul, and it'd be even worse than the Khabib loss because Jorge would do it beating Conor at his own game. With the power he seems to have developed recently he'd have a good shot at straight up KO'ing Conor in a 5 rounder.


----------



## Killmonger

Early stoppage my ass. Dude got dropped twice and was holding on to Usman's leg for dear life. Also, I don't ever remember Tony nor Nate reacting to knock downs like that. Shit. Tony starts flapping like a fish that washed up on shore when he gets dropped. He makes sure it doesn't even appear that he's taking more damage after the fact.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Killmonger said:


> Early stoppage my ass. Dude got dropped twice and was holding on to Usman's leg for dear life. Also, I don't ever remember Tony nor Nate reacting to knock downs like that. Shit. Tony starts flapping like a fish that washed up on shore when he gets dropped. He makes sure it doesn't even appear that he's taking more damage after the fact.


What damage did Colby take after the fact? Tony looked in far worse condition in the Venatta fight on more than one occasion. Your obvious hatred for Colby has got in the way of a non bias point of view. The stoppage was trash as was Kamarus fake low blow tactics. If it was the other way around and Colby faked shit and won with a lame ass stoppage like that the MMA community would be loosing their shit


----------



## Stormbringer

Rowdy Yates said:


> What damage did Colby take after the fact? Tony looked in far worse condition in the Venatta fight on more than one occasion. Your obvious hatred for Colby has got in the way of a non bias point of view. The stoppage was trash as was Kamarus fake low blow tactics. If it was the other way around and Colby faked shit and won with a lame ass stoppage like that the MMA community would be loosing their shit


Blah blah blah, coulda shoulda woulda....

Fact remains that Colby DID poke Usman in the eye and Colby DID FAKE an eye poke when in reality he got his mouth CRACKED THE FUCK IN HALF!


----------



## TCE

Great event. Thoroughly enjoyed it from what I can remember of it. I was pretty drunk. 

Anyone like this new layout for this forum? It's burning my eyes, not big on it at all.


----------



## Joel

TCE said:


> Great event. Thoroughly enjoyed it from what I can remember of it. I was pretty drunk.
> 
> Anyone like this new layout for this forum? It's burning my eyes, not big on it at all.


Try changing it to the dark layout if you haven't already.


----------



## Slickback

Stormbringer said:


> Blah blah blah, coulda shoulda woulda....
> 
> Fact remains that Colby DID poke Usman in the eye and Colby DID FAKE an eye poke when in reality he got his mouth CRACKED THE FUCK IN HALF!


You conveniently left out the fact that Usman faked a groin kick


----------



## TCE

Joel said:


> Try changing it to the dark layout if you haven't already.


Thanks, that's better.


----------



## Killmonger

Rowdy Yates said:


> What damage did Colby take after the fact? Tony looked in far worse condition in the Venatta fight on more than one occasion. Your obvious hatred for Colby has got in the way of a non bias point of view. The stoppage was trash as was Kamarus fake low blow tactics. If it was the other way around and Colby faked shit and won with a lame ass stoppage like that the MMA community would be loosing their shit


I don't hate Covington at all. He's a troll so I avoid everything involving him outside of his fights. 

You're the guy constantly slinging irrational opinions when your favorites get their asses whooped. I don't think I've ever read a non biased post from you.


----------



## Stormbringer

I'm still under the impression that he's someone's alt.

In other news, the price of UFC ppvs is going up to $65 dollars starting next year. It's like Conor is coming back or something....


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Killmonger said:


> I don't hate Covington at all. He's a troll so I avoid everything involving him outside of his fights.
> 
> You're the guy constantly slinging irrational opinions when your favorites get their asses whooped. I don't think I've ever read a non biased post from you.


Link one example of me slinging irrational opinions about when one of my favourite fighters got beat. You said i constantly do it so this should not be to hard a task for you at all.


----------



## Slickback

Stormbringer said:


> I'm still under the impression that he's someone's alt.
> 
> In other news, the price of UFC ppvs is going up to $65 dollars starting next year. It's like Conor is coming back or something....



Doesn't affect me hehe


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> I'm still under the impression that he's someone's alt.
> 
> In other news, the price of UFC ppvs is going up to $65 dollars starting next year. It's like Conor is coming back or something....


It'd be interesting to see the PPV numbers now its on ESPN+. It could be that they're poor and the price increase is an attempt to make up for it on the assumption that the die hards will keep buying at a higher price point. Back when the numbers were public it always seemed like there was a baseline of around 150-200k that would buy absolutely any show the UFC put out. 

Theres been 5 cards this year that were actually PPV worthy imo.


----------



## Jaxx

I'd be interested to see the PPV Buys for UFC 246, it'll give a real good indicator as to where Conor's star power stands now after the inactivity and losses to Khabib and Floyd, plus the fact that the rest of UFC 246 isn't very exciting.


----------



## Slickback




----------



## Stormbringer

So Edgar grew a jew fro!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Bout to armbar some gentiles.


----------



## Slickback

*Rico Verhoeven vs Badr Hari this week*


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Slickback said:


> *Rico Verhoeven vs Badr Hari this week*


Its nice for kickboxing to feel vaguely relevant again, even if only for a day. I wish Glory would merge into K1, current K1 is decent but unlike old K1 its missing a HW scene and none Asian fighters.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Korean Zombie sparked Edgar. I cant quite put my finger on it but even before KZ tagged him and had him in trouble it just felt like Edgar didn't actually belong in the cage with him. There was just this sense of a huge gulf in class on the feet. Just felt like all of Frankie's bouncing around wouldn't mean anything against KZ. Goddard's reffing was perfect her too. Very vocal when KZ was on top, letting Edgar know he had to do something or he'd stop the fight, gave him every chance until it was obvious Frankie just couldn't keep getting tagged so much.

Rakic vs Volkan was a good fight, though I expected a nasty KO. I thought Rakic won, not a robbery but I just gave him the nod, Volkan struggled to land anything except leg kicks. For such a talented striker Volkan was never able to find his range with his punches at all.

And I can only assume that the stoppage in Usman v Colby is only an issue because Colby's fans are trolling just like their guy does. It was a perfectly fine stoppage.


----------



## Stormbringer

So glad Edgar got sparked and handled by Zombie!

And Goddard is still the best in the game right now. He's right there and he gave Edgar the same chance as Colby. Great fighting and reffing!


----------



## Slickback

Great win by Zombie!! Want to see him get title shot now.



THats it for the year folks!!! No UFC for three weeks and we open the new decade with CONOR VS COWBOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Rizin and Bellator Japan in the meantime though.

2020 is shaping up to be a big year. Conor return, Khabib/Tony. Jones/Reyes booked already and we're not even out of 2019 yet.


----------



## Slickback

Best women's fight of 2020 looks ot be Joanna/Zhang


----------



## Killmonger

Slickback said:


> Best women's fight of 2020 looks ot be Joanna/Zhang


It won't last long after Zhang sparks her.


----------



## Stormbringer

Killmonger said:


> It won't last long after Zhang sparks her.


I think that if JJ can play the tag game, I think she can win on points. But if Zhang, who I think is a mix of JJ and Andrade, can destroy JJ with explosive offense early. Either way I'm looking forward to this clash.

And Zhang said she wants the Cejudo fight!


----------



## Slickback

Killmonger said:


> It won't last long after Zhang sparks her.



Lol why? Cause he knocked out Andrade? Not the same fight buddeh


----------



## Stormbringer

End of the decade guys. Any picks for ......of the decade? Feel free to put a couple in each category, a decade is a long time after all.


Fighter of the decade - Jon Jones for the men and Ronda for the women
Champion of the decade - Demetrious "Mighty Mouse" Johnson. Broke all the records as a fighter, only got hurt once and never popped for anything. He made me a believer and a fan.
Fight(s) of the decade - So fucking many! Dan Henderson vs Shogun Rua, Bigfoot vs Hunt 1, Doo Ho Choi vs Cub Swanson,
Championship fight(s) of the decade - Silva vs Sonnen 1, Kamaru Usman vs Colby Covington, Izzy vs Kelvin MY GOD!
Moments of the decade - GSP coming back at 185 to win gold, Ronda's DOMINATION!, Silva get's KO'ed, Aldo KO-ing Mendes and jumping into the crowd! Izzy becoming champion as an undefeated fighter
KOs of the decade - Conor's 13 seconds, Jorge killing Ben, Francis taking souls, Weidman stumbling from one concussion to another
Submissions of the decade - Ronda's Flying Armbar on Cat, Werdum does the impossible and beats Fedor!, Mighty Mouse debuts the Mouse Trap (suplex into the armbar)
HOLY FUCKING SHIT! of the decade - MVP shatters Cyborg's skull!, Cosmo shatters Sage's face!


Heartbreak of the decade - Tony vs Khabib never happening!!!!
"Just for Me" moment of the decade - Guys like Edgar, Gus, Weidman, etc losing their fights so I don't have to see them get undeserved title wins or shots! TJ being KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT and EXPOSED AS A CHEATER!
Robbery of the decade - The ref not stopping Gray Maynard massacre-ing Frankie in back to back title fights.(completely changed the course of the division), GSP "defeating" Hendricks, Nick Diaz "losing" to Condit


----------



## Killmonger

Slickback said:


> Lol why? Cause he knocked out Andrade? Not the same fight buddeh


Yes but Joanna's tendency to get tagged will be her downfall. She did in one round what Joanna couldn't in 5.


----------



## Stormbringer

Killmonger said:


> Yes but Joanna's tendency to get tagged will be her downfall. She did in one round what Joanna couldn't in 5.


Condit clipped Hardy in 1, something GSP couldn't do in 5 rounds. Just something to think about. Granted GSP beat both so what am I even trying to say.


----------



## Killmonger

Stormbringer said:


> Condit clipped Hardy in 1, something GSP couldn't do in 5 rounds. Just something to think about. Granted GSP beat both so what am I even trying to say.


I just think Joanna's chin is suspect. Its easy to forget that outside of her first defense, she got rocked in all of her title fights.


----------



## Slickback

Killmonger said:


> Yes but Joanna's tendency to get tagged will be her downfall. She did in one round what Joanna couldn't in 5.





Guess we'll just have to see.


----------



## Stormbringer

Apparently Tyron vs Leon is the main event in London.

Great fight but why not do Leon vs Usman? I know Jorge is out there but maybe, just maybe they could get the champ settled and a fight announced as soon as possible.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I normally dislike Bellators WCW 1999 esque nostalgia fights, but I can make an exception for Rampage/Fedor. I just hope win or lose Fedor lets this be his curtain call. It seemed like the possibility of a graceful retirement went out of the window many years ago, but this would actually be a fitting end for him. Two Pride alumni fighting in Japan.

On a side note though, how fucking Bellator is it that they booked Barnett for a random card against a random dude a week before the Japan card that Fedor was on. Thats a fight that was supposed to happen 10 years ago ffs, Barnett is probably the most prominent HW that Fedor never faced in Pride. Bellator gon' Bellator I guess. 



Stormbringer said:


> Apparently Tyron vs Leon is the main event in London.
> 
> Great fight but why not do Leon vs Usman? I know Jorge is out there but maybe, just maybe they could get the champ settled and a fight announced as soon as possible.


Seems like Usman is gonna have to hang around on the sidelines. Jorge does not seem eager to take that fight at all. He probably thinks theres possibility of a big money Conor fight if he holds out, and he knows his limitations, the guy loses to a lot of the top 10.

Leon gets no love there because him vs Usman is not marketable compared to the alternatives, and Edwards in general is not if he happens to win. Not saying its right, but thats what the UFC are thinking.


----------



## Stormbringer

I still don't get why Leon doesn't get that Bisping, Hardy, Till push but then I remember what the fan base can be like. It's shameful as fuck too.

They NEED to get on Usman and get him a push for real. It seems that coming out of his flawless performance, all the talk is still on the guy who lost. The talk isn't about how powerful Usman is for cracking Colby, it's about how tough Colby is for staying in the fight. Again, I hate how things work in these situations. They need to capitalize on this force of nature, wrecking machine who's cracking skulls. This is where UFC needs to put that Khabib image alongside Usman here.

As for Jorge, he also needs to keep his momentum going. The old adage is what have you done for me lately, and people can have short memories a lot of times, especially casuals. I know who Jorge is, but he needs to get in there and keep burning that light. I say try and get Justin Gaethje in there for the BMF Championship to sell the fight to the Just Bleeds. Both guys are 5'11, let's say this is at 162 pounds to break even on weight and get it done.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Watching a UFC Rewind montage for 2019. Fuck its been a pretty damn epic year all in all. Been a lot of Title changes, and several guys like Jorge, Volk, Usman, and Izzy who've really emerged as Stars or staked their claim as the Elite. What Izzy has done in under 2 years is mental.



Lesnar Turtle said:


> I normally dislike Bellators WCW 1999 esque nostalgia fights, but I can make an exception for Rampage/Fedor. I just hope win or lose Fedor lets this be his curtain call. It seemed like the possibility of a graceful retirement went out of the window many years ago, but this would actually be a fitting end for him. Two Pride alumni fighting in Japan.
> 
> On a side note though, how fucking Bellator is it that they booked Barnett for a random card against a random dude a week before the Japan card that Fedor was on. Thats a fight that was supposed to happen 10 years ago ffs, Barnett is probably the most prominent HW that Fedor never faced in Pride. Bellator gon' Bellator I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like Usman is gonna have to hang around on the sidelines. Jorge does not seem eager to take that fight at all. He probably thinks theres possibility of a big money Conor fight if he holds out, and he knows his limitations, the guy loses to a lot of the top 10.
> 
> Leon gets no love there because him vs Usman is not marketable compared to the alternatives, and Edwards in general is not if he happens to win. Not saying its right, but thats what the UFC are thinking.


I'm fairly sure Rampage v Fedor was booked before Barnett was even signed to Bellator. And I'd imagine after what 3-4 years out of the cage Josh wanted an easier fight than Fedor who still throws BOMBS.

And Jorge will continue to look great against guys who just want to slug it out or are flat footed but the WW elite, mainly Usman, Tyron, and Colby would out wrestle him pretty easily. Jorge is ultimately better off chasing that Conor fight and making bank while his profile is at its highest. If Conor beats Cowboy which he should then there's not much interest in Conor vs Jorge if Jorge has just been ragdolled by Usman for 5 rounds.


----------



## RKing85

watching this Bellator card I am having flash backs to the good old days of staying up all night following/watching two or some years even three shows on New Year's Eve.

This feels like cheating with this being done around 1 a.m. and not having to stay up til like 5. haha.


----------



## Stormbringer

I feel like a dumbass! I thought the Bellator card was DAZN ppv.


----------



## RKing85

yeah, so did I. Went to find another way to watch the show and realized halfway through the second fight that it was just on tv.


----------



## Stormbringer

Rampage with that Roy Nelson body!!!!

Spun him round!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Rampage looked like he was morphing into Mark Hunt at the weigh ins.

Also, good to see 32 year old 17-1 young prospect MVP coming along nicely.


----------



## RKing85

Hopefully we get Larkin/MVP early in 2020.

I don't say Quinton took a dive, but he didn't care one iota about the outcome of the fight. It was a payday.

Fedor is 5-2 over the past 4 years. Yeah his wins are against equally shot competition (and let's not debate the Fabio fight. haha). But still, it's better than most fighters retirement tours go.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

RKing85 said:


> I don't say Quinton took a dive, but he didn't care one iota about the outcome of the fight. It was a payday.


It does feel like Fedors Bellator wins tend to look a bit weird. Whereas his losses have been brutal KOs. The Mir fight, the Chael fight and now this all have a degree of "hmmm" about them, and I dont think its due to blind hate either. 

Either way, I look at everything he did after 2009 to be pretty much a novelty exhibition fight anyway, win or lose.


----------



## Slickback

Fedor's speed is what has alwasy impressed me


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I think Rampage just got too excited at not having to make 205 and just enjoyed too many buffets and forgot to train along the way.

MVP hasn't been facing the best competition lately but god damn its fun to watch. He beats these guys with such simple strikes but his timing, and accuracy is just so next level. He needs a step up in competition before the Lima rematch. But on this card it made sense, I mean the Rizin guys just aren't very good, all the Bellator fighters had pretty easy opponents.


----------



## Slickback

Im getting UFC withdrawls


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Slickback said:


> Im getting UFC withdrawls


Lol this used to be the norm. I dont mind it tbh. I appreciate individual cards a lot less now and find myself skipping some since they started going into the 30s and 40s per year.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Why is Woodley like this? at 37 as well. He might actually help Leon finally get over if he carries on.


----------



## Stormbringer

Fight hype?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> Fight hype?


I dunno, saying you'll pull out of a fight if someone continues to make fun of your rapping doesnt exactly come across like fighting talk. 


That Rizin card tomorrow is halfway decent. Needs more Floyd though. May as well make it a NYE tradition to pay him lord knows what to effortlessly murder some young Japanese kid.


----------



## Slickback

Jesus christ thats embarrassing


----------



## Killmonger

Fuck. I forget Tyron is that old at times. 

That post is something I would've done at like 12. He should try growing up or I dont know.... ignore the bullshit?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Rizin card was one of the best MMA shows ive seen this year. Rizin isnt quite Pride, it probably never will be, but at this point its certainly the most successful of the attempted Pride revival promotions. Plus, theres just something about big Japanese MMA shows - the ring, the presentation, the crowds, crazy Pride lady. It has a feel to it that even the biggest UFC events cant quite capture.


----------



## Slickback

THe biggest UFC events are far more thrilling than Rizin. But IMO of course


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Slickback said:


> THe biggest UFC events are far more thrilling than Rizin. But IMO of course


I'm talking atmosphere and sense of scale more so than pure entertainment value. I think theres just something to the look and feel of big Pride (or Rizin) shows that makes them seem "bigger", even though in reality they're not. Its the video packages, the Japanese crowds, having a ring instead of a cage probably plays a part too.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Card of the year? I cant decide between 244 and 239.


----------



## RKing85

Kayla Harrison. It's weird. She won 4 fights this year and yet I am lower on her now that I was 12 months ago.


----------



## Lm2

Ufc 244 imo was the best card. Fighter of the year has to be either nunes,ceudo or Isreal


----------



## Slickback

Prelim was crazy on that card i almost forgot


----------



## Stormbringer

Does anyone else not feel too hyped going into next week?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> Does anyone else not feel too hyped going into next week?


Its a shit card. They're trying to put it on PPV in many places outside of the US too because Conor.


----------



## Stormbringer

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Its a shit card. They're trying to put it on PPV in many places outside of the US too because Conor.


That's what I was feeling. It's just nothing there. It should just be a fight night but they are charging for one fight AND at a higher price than ever!


----------



## Slickback

I'm fully aboard the Conor fight week hype


----------



## RKing85

as long as Conor/Cowboy happens, the rest of the card can be shit.


----------



## Stormbringer

RKing85 said:


> as long as Conor/Cowboy happens, the rest of the card can be shit.


You do know ppvs are 70 bucks now, right?


----------



## Slickback

10 days out folks


----------



## yeahbaby!

Totally nonplussed about Cowboy. Couldn't they get someone from a top tier?


----------



## Slickback

Very interested to see what kind of Conor we get at the presser.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Imagine Conor loses. I have him as the clear favourite obviously but with the ring rust you never know, Cerrone is decent and hes getting the opportunity of a lifetime. 

One FC card tomorrow aint bad. Although its mostly the muay thai stuff thats interesting.


----------



## Stormbringer

Jessica Andrade vs Rose 2 is happening April 18 on the Tony/Khabib card.

Hope we get another spectacular murder slam from Jessica!


----------



## yeahbaby!

Stormbringer said:


> Jessica Andrade vs Rose 2 is happening April 18 on the Tony/Khabib card.
> 
> Hope we get another spectacular murder slam from Jessica!


Awesome two matches. Rose will adjust this time, take out Andrade by punches to the face IMO. Listen I know we all love to see massive slams etc etc, but in my opinion they probably need to do something about lifting over a certain height to prevent dumping people on their heads and neck. If the Andrade slams become common place people are going to end up paralysed.


----------



## Stormbringer

Well as long as you're not dumb enough to hold on, you should be fine with slams.


----------



## Slickback

Tony/Khabib/Rose on the same card in Brooklyn. Damn haah


----------



## Stormbringer

Slickback said:


> Tony/Khabib/Rose on the same card in Brooklyn. Damn haah


Jessica will slam Rose so hard that the state doctor will get so scared that he cancels the rest of the show!


----------



## Killmonger

Stormbringer said:


> Jessica will slam Rose so hard that the state doctor will get so scared that he cancels the rest of the show!


I'll remember this post when Rose is piecing her up. 

That hail mary slam won't save her from that ass whooping this time. One she was well into the first time.


----------



## Stormbringer

Killmonger said:


> I'll remember this post when Rose is piecing her up.
> 
> That hail mary slam won't save her from that ass whooping this time. One she was well into the first time.


OMG you Rose stans are just too much. Stop riding her tampon. Jessica didn't get lucky, she made adjustments after the first round, started digging in with the leg kicks, Rose couldn't do anything but back up afterwards, Rose wilted just like they said on commentary, Jess used her inhuman strength while making a second round adjustment and killed Rose. The end.

Did Rose win the first round? Most definitely. She tagged her over and over, cut her and was really quick. But that was one round. That was it. The way people talk about that fight is as if Rose was doing that for 4 and a half rounds and Jess suddenly beat her with a slam. And that's simply not reality.

Next you'll say Cejudo got lucky vs Marlon, right? Marlon was "dominating" Henry, then he lost, right? That's how it went. Oh wait, no it's not. Marlon faded and Henry took over and beat him in the third round.

Stop trying to rewrite reality to put down Jess and play up Rose. That wasnt a lucky punch or a hail Mary. That was Jessica doing what she does by being the strongest 115-er in UFC. Put some respect on her name.


----------



## Michael Myers

Jessica was adjusting in the first fight for sure. Rose looked amazing early, but it felt like the course of the fight was changing before the slam even happened.

I am looking forward to the rematch though. Does the winner face the winner of Joanna/Zhang?


----------



## Slickback

im going with Rose again. Doesn't mean I think it's a foregone conclusion


----------



## Stormbringer

Michael Myers said:


> Jessica was adjusting in the first fight for sure. Rose looked amazing early, but it felt like the course of the fight was changing before the slam even happened.
> 
> I am looking forward to the rematch though. Does the winner face the winner of Joanna/Zhang?


Thank you! If people would take off their.....Rose tinted shades and actually watch the fight, they'd actually see a fight where one fighter made adjustments between rounds then killed their opponent using their biggest tools.

As far as where do the fighters go post fight, I guess Andrade kinda gets shafted as she destroyed Rose but was dominated by both JJ and Zhang. I don't see either girl losing to Andrade at this stage. Anything can happen but who knows if Jessica will be able to get in and not get destroyed. But I don't see it happening.

On the Rose side, I think Zhang murders her handily. But I can't recall a third fight title fight where the Champion had lost the previous 2 title fights but got the belt back and has to defend it against someone she lost to twice before. It will be interesting to see what happens if JJ and Rose come out as the winners in their fights.

I won't make excuses for JJ but I recently heard JJ open up about her personal life going back a couple years and how it all effected her. The manager stealing money, her fiance cheating and ending the engagement etc. That all would effect the woman going forward into the fights she was having. Like what happened to Kevin Lee when his coach committed suicide, it spiralled Kevin into the worst year of his career. Same thing happened to JJ.


----------



## Killmonger

Stormbringer said:


> OMG you Rose stans are just too much. Stop riding her tampon. Jessica didn't get lucky, she made adjustments after the first round, started digging in with the leg kicks, Rose couldn't do anything but back up afterwards, Rose wilted just like they said on commentary, Jess used her inhuman strength while making a second round adjustment and killed Rose. The end.
> 
> Did Rose win the first round? Most definitely. She tagged her over and over, cut her and was really quick. But that was one round. That was it. The way people talk about that fight is as if Rose was doing that for 4 and a half rounds and Jess suddenly beat her with a slam. And that's simply not reality.
> 
> Next you'll say Cejudo got lucky vs Marlon, right? Marlon was "dominating" Henry, then he lost, right? That's how it went. Oh wait, no it's not. Marlon faded and Henry took over and beat him in the third round.
> 
> Stop trying to rewrite reality to put down Jess and play up Rose. That wasnt a lucky punch or a hail Mary. That was Jessica doing what she does by being the strongest 115-er in UFC. Put some respect on her name.


You need a tampon? 

I knew you'd react angrily but I wasn't expecting that. Jeezus. Lol. I don't even like Rose that much but I find your hatred of her to be pretty weak. That's why it was so easy to reel you in with that post.


----------



## Slickback

Stormbringer lmao.




















UFC 2020 IS UPON US, ITS FIGHT WEEK BABY!!!!


----------



## deadcool

yeahbaby! said:


> Totally nonplussed about Cowboy. Couldn't they get someone from a top tier?


Cause Conor has no business being in the Octagon against anything of the top tier talent. This is something Dana is very well aware of of. Which is why he booked Mcgregor against Cowboy hoping that Conor winning will bring some steam back to him. I think Conor is done and will most likely lose against Cowboy. 

Conor in my opinion is a very overrated fighter who was on top because the competition didn't rise to a certain level and the top guys he fought let him mess them up psychologically. That certainly didn't work on Khabib nor Diaz (horse sh** decision to give Conor the victory given Diaz clearly won the second fight). I doubt very much it will work on Cowboy.


----------



## Slickback

You're a moron. Conor won the 2nd fight. It was a back and forth fight but he clearly won.


----------



## Killmonger

I'm never saying any shit like that. Conor is special. That shit he did to Alvarez was no mental warfare. That was a masterclass ass whooping. Jeezus. Shit still gives me goosebumps. With that being said, Cowboy is shot and I think Conor finds his chin early.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Yeah my gripe was more with Cowboy. I've had enough of him, yes he's had all these fights and finishes and blah blah blah, but everytime he gets to higher tier he crumbles and gets destroyed. 

I get what you're saying and I agree. Clearly this is a match setup to have Conor win.


----------



## Slickback

The pressure is all on Conor here. Absolutely disaster if he loses.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217616451537985537


----------



## Killmonger

Robert Whittaker out of another fight.

I really hope we don't have a Cain Velasquez situation with this guy. I mean, Izzy styled on him (pun intended) but I still think he can string together some strong wins in route to a rematch.

Then again, half of his country is on fire...


----------



## Stormbringer

Ohhhhh if this is USADA. Lol


----------



## Slickback

This new friendly cheerful Conor has def thrown me off guard. I was expecting him to tear into Cerrone this week.


A breathe of fresh air if I'm being honest. 








IN b4 some moron says 'HE DIDN'T INSULT HIS FAMILY ENOUGH IM NOT HYPED"


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Slickback said:


> This new friendly cheerful Conor has def thrown me off guard. I was expecting him to tear into Cerrone this week.
> 
> 
> A breathe of fresh air if I'm being honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN b4 some moron says 'HE DIDN'T INSULT HIS FAMILY ENOUGH IM NOT HYPED"


He doesnt have much choice but to be humble and nice at this point tbh. Hes in PR rebuilding mode.


----------



## Jaxx

When Khabib said "I'm gonna make dis guy humble" ? Never seen Conor more humble.

Seriously though, it's a nice change, although a part of me enjoys the dickhead Conor we're so used to. The press conference got a little annoying, it was like a who could out-compliment each other more competition.


----------



## Stormbringer

I had no problem with Mystic Mac 145 pound Conor for the most part. It's the psychotic violent coke head who goes around assaulting people that did my head in. But you still had those dickriders who kept enabling him and things just got worse and worse.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

The Claudia Gadelha vs. Alexa Grasso fight got scrapped at weigh-ins, with Grasso coming in at 121.5 for a 115lb fight. The Nevada State Athletic Commission wouldn't allow the fight to go ahead with that much weight difference. Shocking.

Anyway, everyone else made weight. Conor looks like he's really been tucking into the steaks, really packed on the muscle for this 170 bout. He ain't ever going to featherweight again.


----------



## Stellar

As much as I like Cerrone this feels like McGregor is going to win.

Hopefully Holly Holm does well.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Yeah, heart says Cerrone, head says McGregor. Loved Cowboy since 2011, but whenever he takes a big fight or main event, that's when he stumbles. Spent the last few days watching literally every fight of his on Fight Pass, he destroys everyone heading up the ranks, looking like a world beater... then gets TKOed in the first. Conor has the tools to do that, and he seems dialed in for this one, unlike the lead-up to the Khabib fight, where he seemed more concerned with shilling his Proper Twelve.

Overall picks:


----------



## RapShepard

Idk who wins tonight so that's exciting


----------



## RapShepard

Idk who wins tonight so that's exciting


----------



## RapShepard

Fucking hell crazy fight


----------



## Stormbringer

Well this was a nothing night. I wonder what perks Cowboy got for that performance. That was pathetic.


----------



## Y.2.J

Tha fookin king is back.

But in all honesty, that was sad to watch. Cerrone has to hang up the gloves. That was awful.


----------



## Stellar

The use of the shoulder to hit Cerrone was genius by McGregor. I had a feeling that McGregor was winning but not THAT quick. He has a lot of motivation right now.

Cerrone after the fight sounded like someone that is nearing the end of their career. It's like he didn't care that he lost.

Glad that Holm won her fight.


----------



## deadcool

I wouldn't be surprised if Cerrone threw the fight. It was pathetic to watch. Cowboy didnt do jack squat in the match. He might as well have tied both the arms behind his back.

Well, Conor finally got a win after almost 2 years. Let's see how he does against the top welterweight guys.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

So....fix?


----------



## Stormbringer

Lesnar Turtle said:


> So....fix?


Fix? Maybe, maybe not. Jobber losing a fight 97% thought he would lose? Definitely.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

The card was boring as heck.


----------



## Ace

Great win for Conor, pathetic from Cowboy.

Expected far more from him, he rolled over like a can.


----------



## Slickback

THE MCGREGOR CIRCUS IS BACKKKKK


----------



## yeahbaby!

Yeah pathetic from Cowboy, said to myself fuck UFC, give us a contest FFS. Yes Conor looked amazing, keen to see him go against a better fighter who remembers how to fight.


----------



## Killmonger

Meh. We knew it would happen. 

Khabib yawns.


----------



## Y.2.J

I don't think it was a fix. I can't see Cerrone being that type of guy to dive.
And if it was a fix...at least do a better fix, right?

I think he was immediately rocked when McGregor clipped Cerrone's head with the initial knee. Then 3-4 shoulders that broke his nose which definitely didn't help and then a kick that perfectly connected. It was all over, Cerrone was in orbit.

McGregor v Masvidal would be cool to see next. I don't think Khabib v McGregor is earned yet.


----------



## Stormbringer

The sad part is Dana's already talking about the Khabib rematch and how it makes sense. WHICH IT DOESN'T!

He spoke like it's basically a foregone conclusion that Tony has already lost. At least in his mind. Maybe Nate's telling the truth, maybe at a certain level it's all fake.

And not one mention of Gaethje getting any piece of the action. This sport is full of shit sometimes.

Now if Khabib loses, that definitely throws a wrench into Dana's grand plan. I wonder if he then givea Khabib an immediate rematch or let's Gaethje slide in because Khabib has to participate in Ramadan. Or would he give Conor the shot at Tony hoping he get's the belt and he defends against Khabib. Still Gaethje gets screwed.

Things are gonna be really interesting or really fucked up after April.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

It was no fix but the outcome was always going to be this. Easiest and most ideal comeback fight was this. It went as expected. Nothing more nothing less.


----------



## sweepdaleg

Fix? People shitting on Cerrone...pathetic.


----------



## Stellar

It wasn't a "fix" as if the Cowboy had agreed to lose to McGregor before the fight even happened, but i'm sure that even Dana White (and the guy that puts the card together) knew that McGregor was more than likely beating Cerrone. This happened as intended, getting their cash cow back in his winning ways legitimately.


----------



## yeahbaby!

The only surprise was how incredibly easy it was


----------



## Slickback

The fact that a dive is even being talked about shows the level of stupidity on here. 






Want Tony to beat Khabib even more now, with the way Dana talked at the presser


----------



## deadcool

Slickback said:


> The fact that a dive is even being talked about shows the level of stupidity on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want Tony to beat Khabib even more now, with the way Dana talked at the presser


Cerrone didn't do a damn thing in the fight except duck a sloppy cross thrown by Conor.

McGregor literally comes down on him with zero head movement or defense to speak off, threw couple of sloppy shoulder blocks (almost looked as cringy as wrestling moves) starts pounding on him with Cowboy doing nothing but just covering himself and waiting for the match to end. I honestly think it was a setup to make Dana's boy look good.

Ok, let's say for the sake of argument that it was a fair and square fight with McGregor winning, the illusion will end once he starts to take on guys who a) can't be convinced to take a dive by Dana or b) someone who will actually do something in a fight against McGregor as opposed to Cowboy who didn't do anything.

Makes me to sick to my stomach that McGregor beat someone who in all likelihood had no chance of winning and UFC is promoting him as if he just beat Khabib or Ferguson.


----------



## Slickback

So did Ben Askren take a dive as well against Masvidal since he didn't do anything either?


Take 5 shoulder shots and a headkick from Conor and see if your still alive.


----------



## Killmonger

Slickback said:


> So did Ben Askren take a dive as well against Masvidal since he didn't do anything either?
> 
> 
> Take 5 shoulder shots and a headkick from Conor and see if your still alive.


I'll still be alive. Just in the ER. 

I didn't have a dog in the Khabib/Ferguson fight but I really hate that Dana is acting like Tony Ferguson isn't the shit. He CAN beat Khabib and I hope he does it to settle down this circus down a tad bit.


----------



## Jaxx

Tony Ferguson is too skinny, Khabib will grapple him into dust.


----------



## Stormbringer

Jaxx said:


> Tony Ferguson is too skinny, Khabib will grapple him into dust.


And Cormier is just too small to be a dominant heavyweight too, right?


----------



## attituderocks

Listen to how over Conor was. He's still a fan favorite even after losing two fights in a row. UFC 246 sold out in minutes. The power of personality/charisma despite not being the best fighter on the roster.


----------



## yeahbaby!

At the end of the day it's a business there to make money. In that sense it makes Conor number one. Doesn't mean he should be handed high profile fights out of nowhere, but it makes sense he'll get the most coverage and 'push' so to speak from the UFC.


----------



## Jaxx

Stormbringer said:


> And Cormier is just too small to be a dominant heavyweight too, right?


Haha I knew someone would bite.

I did mean it as a joke but I do think it helps Khabib that Tony is so skinny, I think he'll be a lot easier to control. Obviously there are so many variables in this fight, but the more I think about it, the more I think Khabib dominates Tony.


----------



## Slickback

Killmonger said:


> I'll still be alive. Just in the ER.
> 
> I didn't have a dog in the Khabib/Ferguson fight but I really hate that Dana is acting like Tony Ferguson isn't the shit. He CAN beat Khabib and I hope he does it to settle down this circus down a tad bit.



So was Cerrone lol


----------



## Slickback

Just did a bit of research and Conor McGregor ain't the first person the score knockout across 3 weight divisions. Jared Canonier did it at heavyweight, light heavy and middleweight


----------



## Jaxx

Slickback said:


> Just did a bit of research and Conor McGregor ain't the first person the score knockout across 3 weight divisions. Jared Canonier did it at heavyweight, light heavy and middleweight


Haha, post that to sherdog, the meltdown will be hilarious.


----------



## Stormbringer

Jaxx said:


> Haha, post that to sherdog, the meltdown will be hilarious.


Oh they'd trip over themselves exposing their hate.?


----------



## Slickback

I jsut want someone have the balls to correct Conor to his face about that lol


----------



## Stormbringer

So we just not gonna talk about the UFC event coming up next Saturday? We not gonna talk about the 3 back to back to back MMA Shows JRE did with J. Thompson, Usman and Edgar?

This site really is dead...


----------



## Slickback

Yea it is, especially after the transformation of this dogshit new format on the site.



Oh well


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

It definitely feels like this place is on its way out after the horrible redesign.


----------



## Slickback




----------



## Stormbringer

Jones by sub?!?!?!


----------



## Slickback

hes got plenty of subs in his career so not that shocking.


----------



## Stormbringer

Just surprised you went for a finish.


----------



## Slickback

yea despite his last two fights going distance I still see him finishing Dom off.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Yeah this site has been incredibly dead since the update. Even the live threads of Raw and Smackdown struggle to get more than a few pages.

I don't see Jones getting a finish. Outside of the second Gustafsson fight- where I think Jon wanted to show that the first fight being so close was a fluke, or a result of him not taking Alex seriously enough- he's seemed happy to out-point his opponents. Most of those submission victories came when Jones was establishing himself as champion, now that he's been here a long time I think he's content racking up wins to add to his legacy. That approach could be his undoing but I don't see Reyes being the guy to do it. Blasting through Weidman doesn't show me anything that suggests he's ready for Bones.

Picks:


----------



## Killmonger

Jon Jones really isn't JON JONES anymore.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

So, unless something has changed, the MMA judging criteria is "striking, grappling, aggression and Octagon control" - in that order. Reyes had the first 3 rounds. The argument circulating is "Jones was advancing!", but it's like those dodgy Diego Sanchez decisions back in the day- it's all well and good to come forward in the fight, but if you're getting beat to the punch (or kick), you're losing. Jon Jones lost that fight.

The judges were a mess all night. I really hope the UFC thinks twice about holding future big fights in Texas.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Jones is reaching the age/stage of his career where hes visibly declining now. The bubble was due to burst. 

Lewis/Latifi...it was close fight. Latifi didnt really help his case considering how passive he was when he had Lewis on the ground. As much as I like Lewis, man..you rarely see a guy manage to do more with less. He really is just a big brawler.


----------



## Slickback

49-46 is fucking disgusting. Thats like the 118-110 Canelo /GGG score.


Utter incompetence.


----------



## Stormbringer

The fight was really close. I can't say I was scoring it as I watched though.

The only problem I had was the scorecard for 49-46. I was like, WTF?

Max Holloway asked this after the fight and it's been asked before. Why dont judges show their scores between rounds like other sports? It would make for way better understanding of what they're looking for and how they are scoring things.


----------



## Dave Santos

Stormbringer said:


> The fight was really close. I can't say I was scoring it as I watched though.
> 
> The only problem I had was the scorecard for 49-46. I was like, WTF?
> 
> Max Holloway asked this after the fight and it's been asked before. Why dont judges show their scores between rounds like other sports? It would make for way better understanding of what they're looking for and how they are scoring things.


Both figure skating and gymnastics have a technical and artisitic score that have their own guidelines and points are weighed differently. Plus points are given a difficulty metric, but atleast the competitors know the ceiteria. So for example a quad jump landed is weighed the most but a quad attempted and not completed is scored less than a triple acle jump. Does ufc have that? I was thinking about the takedowns and how the ufc maybe should have a score for successful takedowns having certain metrics. Like how long a takedown lasts, or how much damage was given during the takedown. Reyes has a point when he mentipned how he got up fast during the takedown with out minimal damage.


----------



## Michael Myers

I had it 48-47 Reyes. Rounds 1-3 he outstruck Jon and defending every takedown. 4 and 5 were clearly for Jones.

This was the first time i feel Jon has lost a fight. He had close decisions against Gus and Santos but i felt he won those fights still and the robbery calls were largely down to what people wanted to see in those fights. They were close, but every time i have watched those fights i have come out with the same decision.

Here i felt Dom won 3 rounds clearly.


----------



## RapShepard

I scored it Jones, though I could see a card for Reyes. But the 49-46 doesn't feel right at all.


----------



## yeahbaby!

It was extremely close in my mind. The 49-46 was insane, that judge should be busted down to some half ass promotion.

Reyes landed plenty but credit to Jones he ate them and came back so they probably looked less impactful.

Overall I think sometimes they just give the benefit of the doubt to the champion. The advancing and takedowns just edged it for him I think.

I'd give Reyes a rematch if not straight away then after next Jones fight.


----------



## Slickback

Not many people giving Reyes the credit he deserves last night. 

Also seeing people tlaking shit on Jon, saying he's past it etc. Think about how hard what he's doing. He's beating people across 3 different generations, Always fighting the highest level. While I don't think we'll see the old Jon anymore, it's still incredible.


----------



## Michael Myers

Texas uses the old criteria scoring which puts Octagon Control as a higher priority, so that might be why the judges saw it in favor of Jones. Under the new rules i can't see an argument for Jon winning.


----------



## Slickback

Yea I heard Luke Thomas talk about this. Still shouldn't have won anyway but yea.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

A black eye for MMA that whole Reyes/Jones debacle in my opinion.

Its either incompetence or corruption, and it looks really bad that once again Jones benefits from this shit.

And of course the Texas Commission are refusing to even entertain the idea that anything was wrong with the judging.

Jones has noticeably declined now that he has to piss clean as well.


----------



## yeahbaby!

The Texas Commission totally sounds like a stable from the NWA.










Clearly paid off by Team Jones.


----------



## Slickback

There were multiple trash score cards that night. So nah


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Was looking at upcoming fight cards today, and a couple really caught my attention. 

On the PPV front, UFC 248 looks fantastic. After the first PPV of 2020 pretty much solely reliant on Conor, and the second falling on Jon Jones' shoulders, it's good to see a card with a bit more depth to it here. The bout order hasn't been finalized yet, but we have:

UFC Middleweight Championship- Israel Adesanya (c) vs. Yoel Romero
UFC Strawweight Championship- Zhang Weili (c) vs. Joanna Jedrzejczyk
Derek Brunson vs. Edmen Shahbazyan
Neil Magny vs. Li Jingliang
Beneil Dariush vs. Drakkar Close
Alex Oliveira vs. Max Griffin
Sean O'Malley vs. Jose Alberto Quinonez

^any one of those last 3 fights would be fine to take the 5th PPV match. I'm fairly confident the top 4 would be main card.

Then right after that, a surprisingly stacked Fight Night in Brazil:

Kevin Lee vs. Charles Oliveira
Demian Maia vs. Gilbert Burns
Johnny Walker vs. Nikita Krylov
Jussier Formiga vs. Brandon Moreno
Rani Yahya vs. Enrique Barzola
Franscisco Trinalde vs. John Makdessi

I'm a huge Charles Oliveira fan and hope that main event can be his big breakthrough. It's always cool seeing Maia do his thing. Can Johnny Walker rebound from his first loss? Moreno is super underrated and has a huge opportunity against Formiga. Yahya vs. Barzola is going to be some high level technical fighting, and Trinaldo vs. Makdessi should be fireworks.

Really glad to see a couple of cards with some depth. A lot of recent stuff- and upcoming cards- only had one or two appealing fights on paper- either because of the fighter's styles or because they carried some divsional relevance. UFC run so many cards and have so many fighters that there's plenty of fights with little consequence. Two guys could have a barnburner on the Fight Pass prelims, but if they're like #38 and #40 in the lightweight division, it doesn't really matter (I know the rankings don't actually go down that far, but you know what I mean).


----------



## Slickback

Joanna vs Zhang is up there with most highly skilled WMMA fight of all time. Cant fucking wait


----------



## yeahbaby!

I think Israel will be too much for Yoel, but hopefully Yoel isn't an idiot like like Bobby Knuckles by running in to get popped and we actually get a contest.

Zhang will have too much power and I don't think we've seen the best from her yet either.


----------



## Slickback




----------



## Rookie of the Year

Really not feeling this card, I'm surprised I even remembered to do predictions for it before it starts. It speaks to how unlikeable Corey Anderson is, that he can put on a career-best performance, destroying the hype train of Johnny Walker in spectacular fashion, and I'm still not looking forward to his fight. Feel like it was a massive outlier as far as him showing aggression, and we're in for him grinding Blachowicz down for 5 rounds.

Cool to see Diego Sanchez fight, but I've been feeling like he's on the verge of falling for a while. He's had a couple of good victories against younger guys in recent times, but I think Pereira might be able to catch him.


----------



## Slickback

Sanchez vs Pereira has potential to be shithouse fuckery though lol


----------



## RapShepard

Weird night of fights with all the illegal knee DQs. Hopefully Diego gets the hint to retire he can't compete at 170.


----------



## RapShepard

But good for Jan with the turn around. LHW has been really interesting since my boy Jones has seemed mortal or stopped taking PEDs. He has so many interesting fights at LHW who would've thought that a year ago


----------



## Stormbringer

So Costa is walking around at 238 pounds! What's the likely hood he just goes 205 to face Jon?


----------



## Slickback

quick turnaround for that torn bicep huh???? 
lol


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

RapShepard said:


> But good for Jan with the turn around. LHW has been really interesting since my boy Jones has seemed mortal or stopped taking PEDs. He has so many interesting fights at LHW who would've thought that a year ago


Like you say though, its only really interesting because Jones is in decline. These guys hes struggling with are nothing special compared to the guys hes been beating comfortably for the past 10 years. I guess its good that it feels more competitive now but the division as a whole just seems weaker than a few years back when we had Jones, DC, Rumble, Gus, Bader, Davis etc around and in (or nearish to) their primes.


----------



## RapShepard

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Like you say though, its only really interesting because Jones is in decline. These guys hes struggling with are nothing special compared to the guys hes been beating comfortably for the past 10 years. I guess its good that it feels more competitive now but the division as a whole just seems weaker than a few years back when we had Jones, DC, Rumble, Gus, Bader, Davis etc around and in (or nearish to) their primes.



Agree with you, it definitely feels weaker. Though maybe it's just because the new generation didn't get the benefit of coming up with the old guard and getting some wins off of them. 

I do feel bad for the competition because it's hard to really even give them credit for improvements they truly have made. But at least as a fan this division is interesting by hook or by crook. You got 2 guys in it that folk think beat Jones (3 if Gus unretires). Then folk to watch out for like Rakic and Walker (if he gets back on track).


----------



## Slickback

My tapology isn't updating wtf


----------



## Slickback




----------



## Rookie of the Year

Hell of a card so far. I love it when under the radar events kick ass. I really wasn't looking forward to much of this outside the main event to be honest, but we've had some great finishes, and the fights that have gone to decision have been competiitve, entertaining scraps.

Currently perfect on the predictions too. Always happens when I don't put money down haha


----------



## Slickback

9/12 not bad. So much respect for Felder





Time for FUry vs Wilder


----------



## Rookie of the Year

They've announced another UFC PPV for Australia, back at Perth on June 6th for UFC 251. They've announced a Women's Flyweight Championnship fight between Valentina Shevchenko and Joanna Calderwood, but haven't said it's the main event. Barring injury or some other unforeseen circumstance, it's likely Volkanovski vs. Holloway 2 headlines. Good one-two punch, that.

I'm annoyed that Sydney gets passed by yet again for a big show, Melbourne seems to get them all and Sydney hasn't had a card of any sort since the last visit to Perth. Australia is a massive country (geographically, not population-wise), so attending these shows is a big ask, having to factor in plane tickets and accommodation as well as the ticket price. Made the Sydney to Perth trip last time, but don't think my current finances will allow it this time.

My money woes aside, I do appreciate that Australia gets a lot of UFC events. We've given them a lot of great business, setting their attendance record with Rousey vs. Holm and breaking it with Whittaker vs. Adesanya, so it's nice to see that rewarded with more shows. Compared with WWE, we put 70,000 in the MCG for Super Showdown- not a sell-out, but a very profitable number- and we're back to shitty live events in the following years.


----------



## Slickback

So Volk/Holloway headline? Would Izzy get on there as well?


----------



## Stormbringer

Slickback said:


> So Volk/Holloway headline? Would Izzy get on there as well?


Well before then he's scheduled to face a Cuban monster named, Yoel Romero. And the last few guys who did that were gone for several months, a year+ or flat out retired afterward. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Slickback

Yep my post was based on the assumption that he beats Romero and isn't too fucked up


----------



## Slickback




----------



## Stormbringer

So if Fig beats Joe tonight, is the 125 Division officially dead?


----------



## Slickback




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

That Cutelaba fight, got weird before it started, got even more weird once it did.

Also, flyweight is a disaster.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Megan Anderson finally looked really good.

I see a Megan vs Nunes fight playing out the same as Nunes v GDR did though. With Megan winning the striking battles but being taken down and out grappled.


----------



## Slickback

Cutelaba is a fucking asshole. Especially before fights. Ankalaev was beating that ass, hope they run it back. That being siad, absolutely awful stoppage


----------



## Killmonger

So Joanna is getting trucked this weekend. That's always fun. Also, Israel can't let Yoel touch him like Gastelum did.


----------



## Stormbringer

Killmonger said:


> So Joanna is getting trucked this weekend. That's always fun. Also, Israel can't let Yoel touch him like Gastelum did.


We'll see on the Joanna/Zhang front.

But as far as Izzy goes, he didnt let Rob do anything to him. Absolutely embarrassed him in that fight. Now we all know Yoel is way more explosive than Rob, but Izzy lives in the Matrix and it may be all it takes to nullify Yoel.

Just hope everyone makes weight.


----------



## Killmonger

Stormbringer said:


> We'll see on the Joanna/Zhang front.
> 
> But as far as Izzy goes, he didnt let Rob do anything to him. Absolutely embarrassed him in that fight. Now we all know Yoel is way more explosive than Rob, but Izzy lives in the Matrix and it may be all it takes to nullify Yoel.
> 
> Just hope everyone makes weight.


Thing is, can he do it for 5 rounds? And Rob touched Izzy in that fight. More than once. I still think Israel gets it done but I'll be shocked if he runs through him like he did Rob. Also, Joanna is just too hittable for me think she's gonna win that fight. I've said it for years, Joanna had gotten significantly stunned in all of her title defenses outside of Penne. She's not some finishing machine either. 5 rounds against Zhang? She'll get caught at some point.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Slickback said:


> So Volk/Holloway headline? Would Izzy get on there as well?


It's looking like Volkanovski vs. Holloway II will headline in Perth, Volko's been all over the promotional material since the event was announced and Fox Sports ran a story the other day saying he was medically cleared to defend in June. I think Dana White sees Adesanya as a bigger star internationally, he put him on the MSG card for his 3rd fight in the UFC and have him headlining in Vegas against Romero tomorrow. I think Adesanya will only be on Australian cards when they do stadium shows- so next time they run Melbourne, because fuck Sydney.

Weigh-ins done and dusted, and Yoel Romero made weight, as did Joanna with her new boobies. Alright, I can get excited for this card. So much drama is involved in modern UFC, you never know what medical or weight issues will fuck with a great fight card. When I first started following UFC seriously in around 2009, it seemed like fighters would rarely pull out and we'd often hear about whatever injuries they may have had after the fight. Feels like the last few years have seen a real shift in that area. Just gotta hope no one slips in the shower or trips on a cable in the next 18 hours or so.

I think Adesanya will outpoint Romero and pick him apart with distance striking. Romero will throw bombs and the Stylebender will evade. Romero has a different level of power to Whittaker, Izzy doesn't want to take that firepower. Also think Joanna gets the belt back, Zhang was impressive in her title win, but she seems dismissive of JJ in a way that makes me think it'll lead to her downfall.


----------



## Slickback

JJ 2nd round KO is a BOLD prediction.










Either I absolutely cannot fucking wait to see the two title fights tomorrow


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Yeah I know, for all her striking accolades, Joanna's not a finishing machine. But the way Zhang's talking her down, like she's way past her prime... it's giving me vibes of the attitude Rousey had before Holm kicked her shit in.

Two title fights have to deliver though. Too much skill there not to.


----------



## Killmonger

Maybe we've been watching different fight weeks. All I've read from Zhang is a KO in 3 rounds. Joanna's been the antagonist. Going all the way back to that terrible coronavirus joke. 

I'll eat my crow all day long if it happens but I just don't see her avoiding Zhang's power for 5 rounds.


----------



## Stalingrad9

I was leaning towards Adesanya by decision, even tho I personally would like a Romero victory. 
But seeing how Adesanya acted at the weigh in with the whole cigar thing which was symbolically quite violent, I'mma say Romero goes back to the basic with wrestling and takes it, by GnP KO.

I see Weili beating Joanna, but Joanna absolutely has a shot because Weili his hittable. It's gonna come down to defense and chin. But both are gonna get in trouble before the loser gets KOed. 

In general, it's gonna be a great card with good prospects. But to me, it can't be a PPV card with just 4 ranked fighters. Doesn't matter that there is a championship double-header. 4 ranked fighters is fucking shameful. Now I understand that they were many injuries, but still.


----------



## Michael Myers

The thing with Zhang is that i feel we do not know how good she really is. What she did to Andrade was impressive, but she has had only four fights in the UFC and only one against the elite of the division. She could be the real deal or she could be a fighter who peaked with one performance. I think from what i have seen thus far from her, Joanna might be the toughest match-up for her in the division stylistically. I am picking JJ by decision because i feel if she survives the first 2 rounds then Joanna will build momentum and take the last three on the scorecards.


----------



## RapShepard

Well deserved for that fight to go into the Hall of Fame. Still fuck Gus though lol


----------



## Stormbringer

That's Mark Hominick levels of hematoma!


----------



## RapShepard

This women's fight is awesome. Idk who's ahead or who I think should win. This is what we watch for lol


----------



## RapShepard

Stormbringer said:


> That's Mark Hominick levels of hematoma!


Hell yeah it's an iconic hematoa


----------



## RapShepard

This fight is bananas


----------



## Killmonger

And that fight was the opposite.


----------



## Stormbringer

Soooooo......greatest fight in WMMA history?

Aaaaannd Yoel choked.


----------



## Stormbringer

And I read a post elsewhere that said, after seeing this fight, I believe everything Joanna said about going into the Rose fights. She was well and truly compromised all around. From her fiance cheating, manager stealing money and how both effected her mentally and spiritually. This is one of those fights where there was no loser. I know that there are challengers, but I wouldn't mind a rematch after these girls heal up.

God in heaven what a fight!


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Well, I'll be damned. The highs and lows of MMA, perfectly encapsulated in those two main events.

Joanna vs. Zhang was easily the best fight in women's MMA history, or if we have to split hairs, UFC history, in case there's some crazy promotion in Asia that had a barnburner that I'm not aware of. But that was about as good as it gets in the Octagon, regardless of gender. Non-stop action, evenly matched, great technique, both challenger and champion in top form. Joanna had volume, and I thought she may have edged the fight on sheer numbers, but when your face looks like this:

Yeah, I can see why the nod went to the defending champ. Zhang had power, but she also had incredible heart. Based on some of her comments about Joanna being "the past", I thought maybe she was too overconfident and would leave herself open to something, but the technique and respect for her opponent was there. An incredible fight.

Now... Stylebender vs. Romero. I've commented before about fights being different in practice than on paper, but that usually applies to cards/fights that look shitty and then knock it out of the park. This was a rare case of the opposite. Who could have expected a 5 round fight between Adesanya and Romero to suck? The flashy techniques of Izzy meets the otherwordly power of Yoel. We know Romero likes to hang back and wait for his moment... look at his win over Rockhold, fuck all happened there until the huge knockout. But his moment never came in this one. Adesanya's performance was very surprising, given how willing he was to throw caution to the wind and firefight against Gastelum and Whittaker. I get being tentative, respecting the power of your opponent, but that hasn't been Izzy's MO up until now. It was always going to be hard to follow a war like Joanna vs. Zhang, but both men didn't seem up for it. I thought it may eventually warm up, but two of the most exciting fighters in the UFC spent about 22 of 25 minutes basically staring at each other in the cage.

And then Romero's bizarre post-fight interview, ranting about how the people paid for a fight, not running. Adesanya evaded a bit, but there were plenty of stretches where they just stood in front of each other. Both were just as guilty as each other as far as the level of action in the fight. Like I said, I get being tentative and respectful, but to avoid fighting to that extent... almost makes you wonder why they signed a fight contract in the first place. Especially when Adesanya made all this noise about fighting the guy everyone's afraid of, needing to do that for his legacy. Sure, he walks away with the victory, but outside of having that in the record books, I don't see this fight as being a positive part of Adesanya's legacy.

Listening to the post-fight press conference right now, Romero is still putting all the blame on Izzy. Saying "I can't fight a ghost", "Israel disrespected the UFC and the fans" and "I forgot his African people were great runners". Damn. I like Yoel generally, but his stance on this is near delusional.


----------



## Slickback

Best fucking fight in Women's MMA history. 

Fight Of the YEar

Hall of Fame inductee fight guaranteed



























Romero is a clown


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Disappointing main event. I cant blame Izzy too much for fighting cautious since it was the smartest gameplan for him, but Yoel really needed to seize the opportunity more. Most of the reason Adesanya was able to fight like that is because Yoel barely even tried to force the issue. You cant just expect a taller outside fighter to willingly olbige you when you want to get into a firefight.


----------



## Slickback

Still in awe of the women's fight


----------



## Michael Myers

Can we be done now with Yoel as a title challenger?

I never got the love for this guy. He misses weight in two title fights prior to this, he cheated in his fight against Kennedy, gets a title shot off back to back losses, and in general he does not do much outside of the odd flashes in his fights, yet people love him and seem to want to give him decisions he did not earn like the Costa fight. Now i see people putting the blame on Israel for the dud title fight when it was on both fighters and probably more so on Yoel.

Zhang vs Joanna was a fantastic fight though and arguably the fight of the year thus far. It was super close and i could argue for either fighter winning. I think the damage swayed it towards Zhang in the judges eyes, but i really saw this as a draw.


----------



## Killmonger

Cut it out, Stormbringer. 

Just say I don't like Rose and that's the reason I believe that. We'll accept it now, lol. 

On a serious note, that was fun fun. I think they were even going into the 5th and Zhang took it. Wouldn't have been surprised if it went the other way. Good shit.


----------



## Joel

Killmonger said:


> Cut it out, Stormbringer.
> 
> Just say I don't like Rose and that's the reason I believe that. We'll accept it now, lol.
> 
> On a serious note, that was fun fun. I think they were even going into the 5th and Zhang took it. Wouldn't have been surprised if it went the other way. Good shit.


Dude will find any reason to slam Rose when she's not even the subject. Pretty pathetic really.

Awesome fight by the ladies.


----------



## Stormbringer

You guys are tilted. I wasnt talking about Rose. I was talking about Joanna's personal life going into her last few fights. It's a time frame thing. You guys need to chill the fuck out.


----------



## Joel

Nah. That's bollocks. You just have this strange obsession with Rose and can't stop taking any chance to take a shot at her. Your posts are in here for everyone to see this. 

You're talking about Joanna's personal life to directly discredit Rose for beating her - twice.Perhaps that's why Shevchenko beat her too?

The only person that needs to "chill the fuck out" is you when it comes to Rose.


----------



## Stormbringer

No, JJ lost to Valentina because Valentina is a completely different animal. She's an elite level fighter who's bigger, stronger, faster and at the larger weight class. Plus she's had JJ's number back in Muay Thai. So again, facts are facts, stop trying to start shit with me and flaming.


----------



## Joel

1 - Fact are indeed facts and the fact is Rose beat Joanna. Twice. What isn't a fact is the nonsense you are trying to state, because you have a silly obsession with Rose.

2 - No one is "starting shit", nor flaming. What people are doing is calling out lazy ass posts. If you do not like this, you can always make better posts, or stop posting. It's simple.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Seeing how Joannas chin has stood up to 5 rounds with Valentina and now Weili i think it is obvious the troubles she had leading up to the first Rose fight played a massive part in Rose finishing her. Anybody suggesting it didnt is kidding themselves

Romero seems to be taking the brunt of the fall out from that shit show but for me Adesanya is as much to blame. He was happy to call out a 42 year old who didnt deserve the title shot and then had very little interest in engaging himself. Hope Costa K.Os him stiff tbh and ends this myth that he is the next big global star in the UFC


----------



## Joel

Rowdy Yates said:


> Seeing how Joannas chin has stood up to 5 rounds with Valentina and now Weili i think it is obvious the troubles she had leading up to the first Rose fight played a massive part in Rose finishing her. Anybody suggesting it didnt is kidding themselves


And the second fight?


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Joel said:


> And the second fight?


I personally had Joanna winning the fight 48-47 but my point is the lead up to and weight cut problems played a massive part in pillow fisted Rose scoring a first round tko. I am no fan of Joanna, i think she is a vile bully but no way does Rose K.O a healthy Joanna at any stage of her career


----------



## yeahbaby!

Lawdy lawdy what a match last night between those ladies. Unbelievable back and forth. They were tagging each other so often - Joanna's chin was fucking metal to take the shots she did and not get KO'd. Any other woman in the division would've been counting the lights. Li more than confirmed the hype and her greatness - power, speed and technical. What a match. What a fight.


Then the let down of the ME. You just keep saying 'fucking do something' at the TV. Romero only has himself to blame for the loss IMO - when he engaged a few times his bombs only just missed, and he should've tried more shots and wrestled. As for Izzy, this guy is meant to be the new Anderson Silva? Jon Jones? Psh. Yes he got out of the way well on the odd time Yoel advanced, but basically did nothing apart from a few shots here and there - enough to get the decision. It's a good thing he can talk, because his interviews were the only good thing about him last night.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Rowdy Yates said:


> I personally had Joanna winning the fight 48-47 but my point is the lead up to and weight cut problems played a massive part in pillow fisted Rose scoring a first round tko. I am no fan of Joanna, i think she is a vile bully but no way does Rose K.O a healthy Joanna at any stage of her career


Yeah but that's the fight game isn't it? It's any contest. You could say the same thing about dozens of fights where one person may not be 100% due to any number of factors. It shouldn't take anything away from the winner.


----------



## Slickback

I do think if someone other than Stormbringer made that post it wouldn't be so negatively received. Look at the bombs she took from Zhang last night, and still kept coming. Maybe it was the weight cut maybe it was just the perfect shot from Rose. Who knows for sure.


That being said, Storm does have these weird grudges against fighters and he'll bring them up any opportunity he gets even if its completely unrelated. Other example being

Constantly Shitting on Edgar, Condit and others for undeserved title shots.


----------



## Killmonger

Meh. Fuck all that weight cut jazz.

If the cut is so horrible, fight at the weight class that fits you. Not the one that gives you a size advantage. I'd been worried about Joanna before the Rose fight. I enjoyed the hell out of her performances but I noticed she got stung in all of them. You can only do that so much until it catches up with you.


----------



## Slickback

theres clearly better ways to manage your weight cut. You go and try cut 15-20 pounds on your own as opposed with a proven professional and see the difference you feel, at that same weight class.


She was getting rocked prior to the first Rose fight. (e.g - Karolina, Andrade etc). However since the first Rose fight she yet to get dropped and shes fought bigger harder fighters such as Valentina and Zhang so go riddle me that.


----------



## Killmonger

You're right and you're also proving the point. There were better ways to manage her weight cut and it seems she has gotten a handle on it now. I just think it's pointless to make excuses for these professional fighters. Especially when it comes to weight cutting.


----------



## Slickback

Not everyone has the access to the best resources, even professional fighters. Missing weight by 7 pounds like Dern is not a fucking excuse though but there are degrees


----------



## Irish Jet

The Joanna/Zhang fight was one of the best I've seen hands down in any combat sport. Almost feel like it’s insulting to say best WMMA fight when that’s so patently obvious. Much better IMO than Gus/Jones which only seemed so incredible at the time because Gus was the huge underdog. 

It’s ridiculous how good the top level girls are relative to the lower tiers. It’s like a different sport. 

I really feel for Joanna. Thought she won the fight and thought she won it well on rewatch. Her work to the body didn’t get appreciated enough and Rogan/DC felt very much for Zhang, to the point where they literally no sold Joanna’s best strike. I knew she wasn’t getting the decision. Like hell they were going to give up that China coin. 

Going to be a tough fight for her to get over mentally and physically. She’ll get mocked relentlessly for that head injury which is pretty fucked up but that’s social media. Tough to see her getting back to that level.


----------



## Stormbringer

So what happens now at 115? Obviously both girls get time off to heal. But then you got who moving up to face Zhang? Suarez is still hurt with her neck and I don't think she just walks right into a title fight. I think she still needs some more seasoning.

The title fight being so close that people are saying draw, Joanna or Zhang, but no one is wrong, is crazy. I wouldn't mind at all if they did the immediate rematch. But who knows what UFC is gonna do. But damn if that wouldn't be amazing!



Irish Jet said:


> I really feel for Joanna. Thought she won the fight and thought she won it well on rewatch. Her work to the body didn’t get appreciated enough and Rogan/DC felt very much for Zhang, to the point where they literally no sold Joanna’s best strike.
> 
> I knew she wasn’t getting the decision. Like hell they were going to give up that China coin.


That's one of the biggest criticisms of UFC commentary is that it can be super biased for who UFC wants to win. But in general, body and leg work go unappreciated in MMA unless somepne starts limping or clutching.

As far as scoring the fight. How do people come to the decision that the local commission cares about money UFC gets elsewhere? Why would judges care about UFC getting Chinese or Australian money?


----------



## Killmonger

Folks that imply things like that in close fights are usually just bothered their favorite lost.

Its trash. Why do their performance a disservice by even mentioning some sort of fix was in?


----------



## Irish Jet

Stormbringer said:


> So what happens now at 115? Obviously both girls get time off to heal. But then you got who moving up to face Zhang? Suarez is still hurt with her neck and I don't think she just walks right into a title fight. I think she still needs some more seasoning.
> 
> The title fight being so close that people are saying draw, Joanna or Zhang, but no one is wrong, is crazy. I wouldn't mind at all if they did the immediate rematch. But who knows what UFC is gonna do. But damn if that wouldn't be amazing!
> 
> 
> That's one of the biggest criticisms of UFC commentary is that it can be super biased for who UFC wants to win. But in general, body and leg work go unappreciated in MMA unless somepne starts limping or clutching.
> 
> As far as scoring the fight. How do people come to the decision that the local commission cares about money UFC gets elsewhere? Why would judges care about UFC getting Chinese or Australian money?


Brown envelopes everywhere.

It was mostly tongue in cheek but with the amount of money at stake I think people would be foolish to assume these things are judged honestly. Certainly aren't in boxing. You can get anyone to do it for the right price, let alone these incompetent fucks who are never held accountable for a thing.


----------



## Irish Jet

Also the most embarrassing thing from that weekend was probably the MMA fans reaction to the Coronavirus question. Bunch of ignorant fucks booing the most legitimate question that was asked.

Events all over Europe are being cancelled, the country of Italy is in lock down and these stupid assholes are acting like everything is fine. Dana, classic Trump prick that he is just enables it and doesn't defend the guy. No wonder this still so often viewed as a niche sport for ******* trash when you have these morons on show.


----------



## Slickback

Head strikes just invoke a stronger reaction and damage can be more easily seen. That being said I still agree that Joanna's body and leg work went under the radar. She attacks the whole body in all her fights but in this case, Zhang was right there as well and her strikes were just more potent in terms of visible damage.






Joanna is still 2nd GOAT behind Nunes to me


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

That Brazil card coming up is no joke. All aboard the Walker hype train again!


----------



## Slickback

If it actually fucking happens at this stage lol


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Slickback said:


> If it actually fucking happens at this stage lol


Haha yep.

Things are not looking good are they. At this rate we're all gonna be living in a Romero movie in 6 months, and I dont mean Yoel.


----------



## Killmonger

Lot of events getting canceled left and right. Let's see if Khabib vs. Tony makes it through.


----------



## Stormbringer




----------



## Slickback

The best outcome I think. UFC suspended would be the death of me..


----------



## RKing85

I normally would have only caught maybe the last couple of fights of this card, but I'm in for the whole show.


----------



## RapShepard

That fight was entertaining, the crowd not being there isn't so bad honestly


----------



## Stormbringer

So Nevada just axed UFC's plan to run in the Apex center. They've suspended all combat sports in the state.

So after all these years, DECADES, we're right back to the sport being illegal. Time to run to Alabama.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Oh Johnny what happened to you??? 

Decent card. The lack of a crowd actually has some benefits. Call me a sick bastard but I like being able to hear the impacts better, also the dialogue from fighters and coaches





Stormbringer said:


> Time to run to Alabama.












CHEEEEEEERK LEEEEEERDERLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Slickback

the only thing better about no crowd is no dumbasses booing for dumb reasons and no whooing


----------



## Killmonger

I don't give a fuck if it's an empty arena. Khabib vs. Tony needs to happen. Not only from a fan's standpoint but just to get it out of the way already.


----------



## Slickback

Just do it at Dana White's house


----------



## Slickback

At the moment I couldn't give a shit if the fight happens or not. There's no "moving the division" if there are no fights at all. People should care about the testing and safety of all fighters first.


----------



## Killmonger

Who said anything about moving the division forward? Lol. You were just relieved about them continuing fights in empty arenas in a post above but if I repeat a similar sentiment, I don't care about their health? Sure thing.


----------



## Slickback

You literally just said you want it to happen to get it out of the way. 


I did have that opinion but after seeing more and more casualties I have changed my stance. I should have said that in the earlier post. My mistake


----------



## Killmonger

I think we can all agree that a lot us didn't take it super serious. I'm a few years from 3 decades on this earth and I've never encountered anything like this. It's so hard to gauge what's real and what's fake with these news reports. I'm all for whatever keeps them healthy. Now, I don't even think I'll be that excited if we actually get it. Too many elements out of it.

By the way, I think Conor whoops Justin's ass. I'll be the first to put that out there. I see these reports and I see Ali's team rallying around their brethren. I know it's cool to say Conor/UFC picks favorable match ups(they do) but I think Conor fucks him up. He's too hittable for me to think Conor doesn't spark him early.


----------



## Irish Jet

They should suspend it. Any event like this is worthless without fans.


----------



## Killmonger

Looks like Dana is going through with it.


----------



## Slickback

What the fuck has this guy got planned


----------



## Killmonger

Slickback said:


> What the fuck has this guy got planned


The fact that he didn't come right out with it is questionable. 

I sat down and watched Charles vs. Lee. I wasn't feeling it. At all. I know the crowd can get belligerent but it's not the same without em.


----------



## Slickback

If anyone associated with the fight gets Corona, they should sue him and the company into oblivion


----------



## Killmonger

I haven't seen much from Tony but Khabib still wants to fight.


----------



## Slickback

I don't know how hes feeling but its a fucking tough spot if you don't wanna risk fighting. But you have fucking Dana White saying it's 1000% gonna happen plus people who don 't give a shit about your health wanting to see this fight just for their entertainment. Once again, I don't know what his headspace is at right now, he could be keen to fight as well. Im just saying if he has hesitation, he'd be put in a really tough situation.


----------



## Killmonger

Fucking Jon Jones. 

I just imagine DC screaming "Okay Jon Jones!" every time he does something stupid.


----------



## Slickback

t


----------



## RapShepard

Lol Jones is a mess man


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

He'll never learn will he? Never change.

And the thing is he'll have to actually kill someone to face any kind of real punishment for all his bullshit, but even then seeing everything he gets away with in his private life and his career I doubt he'd even be punished for killing anyone at this point.

Book needs to be thrown at him before then though. He's far too arrogant and stupid to ever learn his lesson himself.


----------



## Slickback

Def has some self sabotage issues


----------



## yeahbaby!

"Negligent use of a firearm". So just like any American then?


----------



## Slickback

its actually poetic as fuck his only official loss is from his own mistake.


----------



## Killmonger

Khabib is officially out of 249.

Justin has been offered to Tony as a replacement.

Looks like Usman and Jorge just agreed to fight also.


----------



## Irish Jet

Just fucking postpone it at this point. Couldn't give a shit about Justin vs Tony. It's nonsensical that they're even trying to put this great card together to have it in an empty arena.


----------



## Killmonger

Yeah, I agree with that. 

Tony gets knocked out. Then what?


----------



## Slickback

Just let the fight go for now Dana and stop trying to fuck Tony over.


----------



## Stormbringer

So I posted on the Discord, where is Conor in this? He said he'd step in. I bet that Tony would accept the Conor fight for the money.

But on the other hand. Why the Hell is Khabib in Russia? Why didnt he stay local knowing countries are locking down. This is possibly an act of cowardice from Khabib. Making sure he can postpone the fight.


----------



## Slickback

Fucking moron post. He already explained why hes in Russia and you probs saw it but chose to ignore it


----------



## Killmonger

Conor isn't ever fighting in an empty arena.


----------



## Slickback

I'm expecting no official event until around June


----------



## Killmonger

House arrest and a year probation for Jonny Bones. Lol.


----------



## Slickback

so the usual then.


----------



## RapShepard

Jones is the GOAT of avoiding real punishment lol


----------



## Slickback

Watch Morning Kombat for your MMA news fix


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I'm finally getting my moneys worth out of Fight Pass.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

As expected Jones got away with a slap on the wrist. 4 days house arrest...at a time when everyone is being told to stay home as much as possible...the justice system isn't blind, its flat out broken.

Jon is going to seriously injure or kill someone one day.



Stormbringer said:


> So I posted on the Discord, where is Conor in this? He said he'd step in. I bet that Tony would accept the Conor fight for the money.
> 
> But on the other hand. Why the Hell is Khabib in Russia? Why didnt he stay local knowing countries are locking down. This is possibly an act of cowardice from Khabib. Making sure he can postpone the fight.


I cant stand the crotch sniffer either, and think/thought the same. But ultimately all the gyms in America have had to close up and all the Commisions have shut up shop as well. The fight isn't able to take place in American at this point and Khabib had no reason to stay there.

But still...being in the same country as Dana and co, Tony there is more liklihood of the fight happening if they're all travelling remotely together as opposed to Khabib being in a different country and trying to keep this fight together.

They still dont even have a location for 249 though, when do they just admit the whole card is off. There'd still be fighters training, and waiting to set up travel plans to god knows where. Its what a week away now? How can the UFC even pretend to be able to organise a fight card at this point and bring everyone together on one place for it?


----------



## Slickback

UFC’s Dana White named as extortion victim in sex-tape case

lmaio


----------



## RapShepard

Slickback said:


> UFC’s Dana White named as extortion victim in sex-tape case
> 
> lmaio


The UFC has been working overtime to entertain lol. Dana is lucky the UFC isn't really mainstream. Could you imagine of Roger Goddell or Adam Silver got caught up in this type of shit lol


----------



## Slickback

its pretty mainstream. its just that its Dana White


----------



## Jaxx

RapShepard said:


> The UFC has been working overtime to entertain lol. Dana is lucky the UFC isn't really mainstream. Could you imagine of Roger Goddell or Adam Silver got caught up in this type of shit lol


No idea who those two are, can't be that mainstream lol.


----------



## Killmonger

Tony vs Justin official for 249. 

Welp. Dana is gonna make this event happen despite the virus.


----------



## Irish Jet

The UFC are such a fucking disgrace.

This is all for the sweet coin. Should have just delayed the fucking event. This fight does nothing but potentially ruin _the_ fight. Tony fighting for an interim title he already won and never lost. Comedy.


----------



## Slickback

Fucking disgusting.


----------



## Stormbringer

So I guess fighters need to pay bills like the rest of us. If somehow Dana lets Conor have Khabib I will jump on a plane and throw piss at Dana at in Las Vegas.

But if Gaethje beats Tony, Khabib and Conor....damn! And on opposite ends of the world, Dustin and Eddie would be screaming at the sky!


----------



## Killmonger

Here it is.


----------



## Slickback

Was Andrade vs Rose 2 always on this card?? Cant remember now


----------



## Not Lying

Gaethje is my favorite fighter, I hope he'll beat Tony... Looking forward to this, but I about sick and tired of waiting for Khabib/Tony


----------



## Killmonger

Slickback said:


> Was Andrade vs Rose 2 always on this card?? Cant remember now


It was. 

I'm kinda surprised they're still fighting.


----------



## Slickback

WHat if it's Jeffery Epstein's old island


----------



## Irish Jet

Rose has pulled out. Shocker. 

I'd still say it's around 50-50 that this event even happens.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

The liklihood of this actually happening seems low. Its all so dodgy, and Dana's 'Fighter Island' seems even more Dodgy, this is real life not an 80's karate movie.

I dont see anyway that Justin beats Tony if that fight happens. Justin is tailor made for guys like Tony to put on their highlight real. Hes got zero fight IQ and just endlessly plods forward making sure every punch thrown lands on his face.


----------



## Michael Myers

Justin has shown that he can stick to a gameplan pretty well at times, but the thing is with Tony is that he pushes a frantic pace and a lot of his fights end up chaotic where Justin tends not to do well.

I am worried for Ferguson though. Tony's striking defence is vastly under-rated and there is this notion that he gets hit a lot which simply is not true. He is not an elite defender of strikes, but his SSD is at 63% which is above average and when he gets going he rolls with punches to well. However when he does get hit, he tends to get hit quite clean and i fear that Justin can catch Tony and this time Tony will not be able to come back


----------



## Slickback

Irish Jet said:


> Rose has pulled out. Shocker.
> 
> I'd still say it's around 50-50 that this event even happens.



Still don't know where it is for sure.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

UFC 249 is officially off. ESPN have asked Dana to cancel it, so he's cancelled it.

I get it, but everything in the world is so shit at the moment, the idea of a fight card happening gave me something to look forward to. So this news is massively disappointing. 2020 feels like the worst year ever, life has just... stopped.


----------



## Stormbringer

DAMN YOU ESPN!


----------



## Irish Jet

For the best. Dana is a fucking moron.


----------



## Slickback

Hes still adamant on the island going ahead though.





Just an opinion, but think he's actually getting a thrill out of all of this


----------



## Rookie of the Year

I don't buy Dana's talk about this Fight Island and actually running live events in May, ESPN already stepped in with UFC 249. The only way it works is if they do it completely independent of ESPN, as like a Fight Pass exclusive, and I'm not sure of the legalties surrounding that.

How are you guys filling this MMA void? Last weekend I watched UFC 223, and today I watched UFC 224, as they were the only numbered UFC event I hadn't seen since UFC 100. So any recommendations of MMA shows (that I can find on Fight Pass) pre UFC 100 would be great. Never really watched Pride but not sure where to start there.


----------



## Slickback

UFC putting a lot of free fights on Youtube


----------



## Killmonger

He doesn't need an island since my stupid ass state is calling professional sports essential business.


----------



## Slickback

yea looks like its in Florida now. 


Island was always suspect as fuck


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Remember MMA?


----------



## Stormbringer

The island may have been one off the coast that's just....there.

And not just yet, but let's see what happens when all this Wuhan virus gets under control. I wouldn't hate the idea of fighter island.


----------



## Slickback

Fuck MMA I only watch Bowling now


----------



## Stormbringer




----------



## Slickback

Saw that on Morning Kombat. Crazy


----------



## AEWMoxley

A lot of people writing Dom off vs Cejudo. I'm feeling Cruz in this one. He's a horrible matchup for Cejudo.


----------



## Stormbringer

AEWMoxley said:


> A lot of people writing Dom off vs Cejudo. I'm feeling Cruz in this one. He's a horrible matchup for Cejudo.


I wouldn't say I'm writing off Dom, but I can look at his loooong list of injuries and ailments and say with utmost confidence, "He'll hobble to the cage because of his planters faciitis, partially tear his groin getting in the cage, tear BOTH ACLs on a sprawl and somehow tear his MCL getting loaded onto a stretcher!"

Not to mention he hasn't seen a cage in YEARS. And before you bring up GSP, Bisping was never elite, was past his prime and has one eye.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Stormbringer said:


> I wouldn't say I'm writing off Dom, but I can look at his loooong list of injuries and ailments and say with utmost confidence, "He'll hobble to the cage because of his planters faciitis, partially tear his groin getting in the cage, tear BOTH ACLs on a sprawl and somehow tear his MCL getting loaded onto a stretcher!"
> 
> Not to mention he hasn't seen a cage in YEARS. And before you bring up GSP, Bisping was never elite, was past his prime and has one eye.


You saw what he did to TJ after a long layoff and many injuries right?

Cejudo won't be able to run through Dom with his wrestling, and Dom's movement and reach advantage is going to cause massive issue for Cejudo standing up.


----------



## Stormbringer

My post was mostly a joke buddy.

I just hope for a great fight, I got no dog in this one. Cejudo can be annoying, but he's toned down the cringe so it's whatever at this point.

And this is Dom's biggest layoff yet I think at 3.5 YEARS.

But whoever wins, wins. Dom might just win on points and evasion. Who knows.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Keith Hackney FTW


----------



## Slickback

Man we are actually in fight week again


----------



## RKing85

Absolutely ridiculous that they are running a show this weekend.....you bet your ass I'm in.


----------



## Killmonger

AEWMoxley said:


> You saw what he did to TJ after a long layoff and many injuries right?
> 
> Cejudo won't be able to run through Dom with his wrestling, and Dom's movement and reach advantage is going to cause massive issue for Cejudo standing up.


What did he do to TJ? Lol.


----------



## Slickback

It was a razor close decision lol, granted TJ was probs on that EPO


----------



## Slickback




----------



## Killmonger

Slickback said:


> It was a razor close decision lol, granted TJ was probs on that EPO


Agreed. 

I'm not Cody's biggest fan but man. It bothers me knowing that epo might have crushed his run before it got started. That title fight with Cruz was literally magic.


----------



## Clique

Souza tests positive for virus, out of UFC 249


Ronaldo "Jacare" Souza, who was scheduled to fight Uriah Hall at UFC 249 on Saturday, has tested positive for the coronavirus.




www.espn.com





damn


----------



## Green Light

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258949394109468673
:gameover:

oh yeah this place doesn't have smilies anymore does it :sodone:


----------



## Slickback

40% expecting to wake up tomorrow and see 16/22 fighters tested positive. Hope not


----------



## RapShepard

Yeah this was worst possible outcome for the UFC. I wonder how long it'll take for it to show up on test for people that have caught it from Jacare


----------



## Stormbringer

THESE TWISTERS!

Does Bryce get tired?!?


----------



## Slickback

WE AREEE LIVEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## RapShepard

That Francis KO

This fight idk who to root for. I fuck with Cejudo, but it would be cool to see Cruz return after another long lay off and win a title


----------



## Stormbringer

Did they ever wake up Rosenstruik?


----------



## RapShepard

So glad Cruz loss didn't deserve the shot to begin with lol


----------



## American_Nightmare

I don't think even Brock knew how much of a killer Tony Ferguson would go on to be coming out of his camp


----------



## Killmonger

That was hard to watch.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Ferguson lost? There's goes the Khabib fight.


----------



## Rated R™

Completely Shocked, Khabib/Justin is going to be massive.


----------



## Killmonger

Not completely. I still had Tony but I started having my doubts as we got closer.


----------



## Slickback

Phenomenal Clinical Aggression


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Well thats Khabib/Ferg derailed. It wasnt even a close fight. Justin probably could have gotten the stoppage multiple times if he'd pressed things more when he got Tony hurt. Sucks that the actual stoppage was off a jab in the final round with Tony still standing. Great performance from Gaethje but man, that Khabib/Ferg fight would have been one of the biggest fight ever from a hardcore fan perspective, its a big loss. 

Ngannous power is unreal. Hes pretty much on his own tier of all time punching power at this point. You cant even put him in the same bracket as the other historical big hitters because hes just a step above. Its comic book shit.


----------



## Michael Myers

Great performance by Justin. Tony never got going here and never found his range Usually he takes shots early then finds his range and rythm and overwhelms you, but that never happened here and he got punished over and over again by Justin. The Khabib fight uis gone, but i felt over it after the fight getting cancelled for a fifth time. Justin vs Khabib is really interesting and potentially one of the toughest fights for the Champion in the division.


----------



## Not Lying

The Definition of Technician said:


> Gaethje is my favorite fighter, I hope he'll beat Tony... Looking forward to this, but I about sick and tired of waiting for Khabib/Tony


I can't tell you how happy I was watching my boi show the world why he's an underrated GOAT.

With that said, I do believe Tony had a better much chance at beating Khabib, however if this Justin shows up again nobody can match him.


----------



## Killmonger

How is Justin's defensive wrestling? I've only ever seen him against strikers. 

Styles do make fights and one of the reasons I thought Tony could beat Khabib is because of his ground game. I'm not sure Justin presents the same threat. And Khabib damn sure isn't going to strike with him. Lol.


----------



## Michael Myers

Justin has a wrestling background and from what i have seen has very good TDD. The issue is what happens when Khabib gets him down. However i do feel if Justin can keep it standing for extended periods he will land something that puts Khabib away.


----------



## Slickback

Goodbye Tony vs Khabib (2014 - 2020)


----------



## yeahbaby!

Damn I completely forgot the PPV was on already, thought it was like 2 weeks away! Already copped the spoilers!


----------



## Slickback

Another UFC tomorrow!!


----------



## Slickback

anyone watching? lol


----------



## Killmonger

Slickback said:


> anyone watching? lol


Boy, that fight could've been stopped earlier.


----------



## TCE

Great card. UFC been treating us this week. Another on Sat.

Smith's corner is fucking garbage. "I'm missing teeth".., "go back out there for the 5th".

Man was done. Cornermen in MMA never want to throw in the towel, it's strange.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Reminder to stay off Glovers lawn.


----------



## RapShepard

Yeah they let Smith get beat the fuck up


----------



## Stormbringer

@TCE remember, cornerman get a cut of the purse. And they dont have to go out there and die a small death.


----------



## Slickback

What does the purse have to do with this?


----------



## Stormbringer

Slickback said:


> What does the purse have to do with this?


If your fighter wins, your cut goes up. So you keep sending them out for the 3rd, 4th and 5th, to die even though they have been butchered the entire way. Why didn't Pennington's corner throw the towel vs Nunes? Because she could maybe, possibly, if the moon is full, and Nunes slips on a banana peel, beat Nunes in the 5th with a hail mary super woman punch. Same with Tony vs Justin and Max vs Ortega, one sided bludgeonings. But the cornermen don't have to go out there, but they get paid more to NOT throw the towel with the hope that their guy could snatch a win bonus.


----------



## Slickback

Thats a bit cynical, I'm sure the coaches care more than just the purses. Its a hard call to make


----------



## Stormbringer

Cynical? Rocky begged her corner to throw the towel and they refused!


----------



## Slickback

True. But we don't know their relationship


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Good win for Overeem. Weird that grappling and top ground and pound is now his big weapon, he's still too hittable on the feet.

Feel bad for Harris though, after what he's been through to come back and suffer what was a fairly bad beating at times when it hit the ground. He didn't have an answer for Reems top game.

Its a real different feel without the crowd noise. You can sense someones helplessness more when they're being dominated.

And yeah to jump back on an older topic MMA corners suck. As do the judges, and the referee's. Everyone's incompetent and/or too scared to do their job.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I was really hoping Walt would go on to have a serious run after this, maybe even somehow win the title. But real life is not a movie. 

HW division in general is such a stale train wreck. Someone needs to magically produce a bunch of young athletic HWs out of thin air.


----------



## Slickback

Walt is a champ. Hope he finds peace.


----------



## Stormbringer

@Lesnar Turtle well, these divisions go through cycles. Heavyweight was popping a few years ago. It's just that we need to get over the hump of Wuhan virus running wild. We get Stipe back, DC retires (win or lose), then there's no stopping Francis, Lewis, Volkov, Blaydes and Rosenstruik battling atop the pile.

I do think that new blood is more than needed though. Thing is, I don't see many guys in the future being heavyweights who walk around at 240 plus until they've gotten older. I think in the future, guys will be like Jones, Gus, Rumble, Bader, etc. who are legit big guys who would be perfect for a 225 cruiserweight division.

Like I said, this is just gonna take time as we are in a transitional period.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> @Lesnar Turtle well, these divisions go through cycles. Heavyweight was popping a few years ago. It's just that we need to get over the hump of Wuhan virus running wild. We get Stipe back, DC retires (win or lose), then there's no stopping Francis, Lewis, Volkov, Blaydes and Rosenstruik battling atop the pile.
> 
> I do think that new blood is more than needed though. Thing is, I don't see many guys in the future being heavyweights who walk around at 240 plus until they've gotten older. I think in the future, guys will be like Jones, Gus, Rumble, Bader, etc. who are legit big guys who would be perfect for a 225 cruiserweight division.
> 
> Like I said, this is just gonna take time as we are in a transitional period.


The problem is pretty much every fresh(er) face that gets a little hype going ends up getting the ever loving shit kicked out of them by either Ngannou or one of the old guard. Its especially bad now with Stipe and DC preoccupied with each other because it means even if you get past an old Reem or JDS all roads eventually lead to Ngannou taking your head off in the first round and killing your momentum. Its just a weird situation. This Stipe/DC stuff really needs to be wrapped up soon. We could see middle aged DC win the trilogy and retire as champ, not a great look for the division.


----------



## Stormbringer

Well, GSP retired with the 185 belt. Izzy didn't give a flip and is running a division of sharks.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> Well, GSP retired with the 185 belt. Izzy didn't give a flip and is running a division of sharks.


Yeah, but GSP opportunistically beat Bisping, a guy that Cinderella storied his way to the belt when he wasnt even top 5 in the division really, and then immediately fucked off again without facing any of the actual elites. Stipe was clearing out his division and the UFC were repeatedly calling him the the GOAT HW. Different situation.


----------



## Slickback

Whens the next UFC?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Slickback said:


> Whens the next UFC?


Supposed to be on the 30th but not much has been announced for it considering its less than 2 weeks away.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Actually, I dont know. Wiki lists a May 30th card while the UFC site itself has June 7 as the next one.


----------



## Slickback

Woodley vs Burns apparently. Only fight thats announced


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Pretty underwhelming card this next one. Hopefully Woodley turns up and makes a fight of it.

And I'll always watch a Mackenzie Dern fight just for the T&A.


----------



## Slickback




----------



## Stormbringer

When is this card?


----------



## Stormbringer




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Was watching Wotore the other day, for those that dont know its this Polish MMA org that has fights on like a sumo platform kinda thing (similar to Ganryujima) and is bare knuckle with headbutts and no weight classes. Oh and ring girls dressed like Xena... 


I was hoping for some Just Bleed goodness, but in practice its a bit shit.


----------



## Slickback

Stormbringer said:


> When is this card?


This weekend


----------



## Stormbringer

What a fucking slugfest by Rodriguez and Green!


----------



## Stormbringer

What is with judging in MMA? 30-27 for Ivanov but 2x 29-28 for Sakai?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Woodley is DONE. For a guy who still talks about wanting to be remembered as one of the GOATs he has zero heart and seems to actually have zero interest in fighting when he's actually in the cage. It looks and feels like he doesn't want to be there at all.



Stormbringer said:


> What is with judging in MMA? 30-27 for Ivanov but 2x 29-28 for Sakai?


And reffing, how does such a blatant fence grab right in front of the referee go ignored?


----------



## Stormbringer

I want my money back that was so uneventful. Tyron hadn't evolved as a fighter. He's just an overhand right. I wish he would try to diversify his attack but it's too late in his career.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Stormbringer said:


> I want my money back that was so uneventful. Tyron hadn't evolved as a fighter. He's just an overhand right. I wish he would try to diversify his attack but it's too late in his career.


I feel like he did a disservice to Gilbert as well. As good as Gilbert looked you cant ignore the fact Tyron was absolute garbage and despite his claims clearly had zero motivation or evolution. Only thing he did was what he always does, back up along the cage constantly and keep throwing the same overhand right hoping it lands. 

When you're corner is round after round telling you, that you need to go for the finish his answer is to just clinch and do nothing. 

If he keeps fighting I dont want him to hear him keep talking about how motivated he is and how he wants to be a GOAT unless he actually changes his fighting style and fights like someone who is motivated.


----------



## Slickback

It was a fucking free fight that you streamed quit whining. 





Extremely impressive win for Burns, looked massive too.


----------



## Stormbringer

That was a joke dude and you know that.

I was underwhelmed by the whole thing. Tyron was a deer in the headlights but Burns failed to capitalize on Tyron's timidity. We saw early in the first that Tyron was hittable and then.....more posturing and timidity from both sides. Am I asking for just bleed? No. But that was far from a coming out party for Burns. Other than that shot that cut Tyron, this fight didn't make a statement at all to me. It said less about Burns being here than it did about Tyron possibly being done.


----------



## Slickback

It was a shitty joke


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I know I'm massively behind here but somehow this little tidbit escaped my knowlege.

Michael Bisping has a FAKE EYE NOW?!?1 I dont know how I heard nothing about this, but thats insane especially if its legit that he had it for his last few fights as well. I f he KO'd Luke with one eye then i dont even know how to explain how badass that is.



Stormbringer said:


> That was a joke dude and you know that.
> 
> I was underwhelmed by the whole thing. Tyron was a deer in the headlights but Burns failed to capitalize on Tyron's timidity. We saw early in the first that Tyron was hittable and then.....more posturing and timidity from both sides. Am I asking for just bleed? No. But that was far from a coming out party for Burns. Other than that shot that cut Tyron, this fight didn't make a statement at all to me. It said less about Burns being here than it did about Tyron possibly being done.


That was my big take from it as well. I learned more about how done and unmotivated Woodley is opposed to how good Burns is.


----------



## Stormbringer

He's been had it. As far as having one eye, go back to when Vitor hit him with the spin kick and that's when he lost vision or started having problems with his right eye. TRTitor straight up ruined his eye.

And yeah, that is the only take away from the fight. It just sucks that we seem to have lost Woodley, Maia, Ponzinibio and Lawler from the ranks of 170. We'll see what happens moving forward though.

In other news, it seems like Usman even though je's the freaking champ can't seem to find an opponent to fight him. I know money is a big motivator but damn, Jorge would rather go for Conor than the Champion. Crazy.


----------



## Slickback

Career on the line fight for Cody


----------



## Stormbringer

Slickback said:


> Career on the line fight for Cody


Truly sad that TR-TJ Dillashaw cracked his chin because who knows where Cody would be 3 years later had a true drug cheat hadn't compromised him.


----------



## Slickback

Its more his completely reckless style


----------



## Stormbringer

He wasn't wreckless vs Cruz. He stayed composed over 5 rounds with the GOAT 135er at the time.


----------



## Slickback

yes obivously he wasnt reckless with Cruzz but his last 3 fights he has been. 


I think the change of camp will be good


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Its sad that what should be a landmark card is so underwhelming.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Till/Whittaker and Shogun/Lil Nog allegedly happening on July 25th, on Fight Island. 

I wanna make a Mortal Kombat reference but I think that wells been run dry.


----------



## Stormbringer

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Its sad that what should be a landmark card is so underwhelming.


Tell me about it. I usually take working Saturdays off if there is a UFC ppv but this one is no bueno.


----------



## Jmart10

looking to see cody fight again


----------



## RapShepard

Amazing win for Aljo


----------



## RapShepard

Fucking hell


----------



## Stormbringer

RapShepard said:


> Fucking hell


Not watching, what's going down?


----------



## Slickback

Awesome fight card.



Bantamweights showed out tonight


----------



## Slickback

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269492917317533696


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

It was actually a great card in terms of action although there was no hype going in, often turns out that way. The O'Malley and Cody KOs were nuts, Aljo looked good, Nunes fight went pretty much as expected but it was pretty fun watching the predictable brutal domination anyway. Havent seen the prelims yet. 

As for the Conor news, he is like the UFC version of why Vince supposedly doesnt want to make big stars anymore. We got one good year out of him after the Aldo win before he decided he was bigger than the UFC.


----------



## RapShepard

Stormbringer said:


> Not watching, what's going down?


Cody murdered Assuncao at the bell


----------



## Slickback

The card this week lmaooooo




Which hopefully means theres gonna be some crazy finishes


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Fingers crossed that July 25th Fight Island card actually comes to fruition. They're talking about Gus coming back (surprise surprise, that lasted long) to fight Werdum on it now. So Whittaker/Till, Shogun/Lil Nog 3 and Gus/Werdum. Not too shabby. 




Slickback said:


> The card this week lmaooooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which hopefully means theres gonna be some crazy finishes


Haha, this card makes that last one look like UFC 200.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Great night of fights and insane KOs. The walk offs were beautiful/tough to watch and perfectly executed. Cody looked really good.

Nunes was in murder mode and looked perfect in the ME. I love her personality she seems so genuinely nice and excited and her smile lights up the room. I'm actually quite shocked Spencer didn't get finished - she took shots that have sent pretty much everyone else in to orbit. Her corner should've spared her the 5th round.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

July 11th, UFC 251: Usman/Burns, Yan/Aldo, Holloway/Volk 2.


----------



## Killmonger

Lesnar Turtle said:


> July 11th, UFC 251: Usman/Burns, Yan/Aldo, Holloway/Volk 2.


Some turnaround for Burns but it's not like he was hurt at all his last fight....

I like Max but very rarely do fighters win their titles back in immediate rematches. Stipe is the only one I can think of.


----------



## Stormbringer

Randy beat Vitor in their immediate rematch.


----------



## Stormbringer

So Dana says Aljo gets the shot vs the winner of Yan/Aldo. This is a great thing. I just hope UFC doesn't pull the rug on this for no reason.

And remember, Aljo's coming on that ass!


----------



## Slickback

International venue is announced!!!!!



251 is fucking tastyyyyy


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I didnt think this upcoming card could get any more stacked, now Ray Borg is out too!


----------



## Slickback

Another small card thats stacked with finishes !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stormbringer

Ok, I wanna see more Agapova!

And KEEP THE SMALL CAGE! No more running!


----------



## Stormbringer

All I'm getting from this fight is that Eye is overrated and both these girls would die vs Shevchenko. And Eye already got beheaded!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Vettori is kind of underrated/overlooked I think, hes young too. Didnt even watch the so called main event.


----------



## Slickback

Agapova def has potential


----------



## Stormbringer

Reminds me of Joanna....


----------



## Slickback

More great finishes!!!!


----------



## Stormbringer

Wow Dana can be a prick. Blaydes did everything right in the fight and Dana just needed something to trash him for.

Blaydes did so much to stop Volkov in the stand up and used a lot of movements and feints to set up the takedown. The first 2 and a half rounds were really good. Blaydes looked damned good. That suplex! And the other slams and takedowns were great too.

It's just that at heavyweight you get tired faster than guys at lightweight. And even then he kept the pressure on and nullified Volkov with pressure.


----------



## Irish Jet

Stormbringer said:


> Wow Dana can be a prick. Blaydes did everything right in the fight and Dana just needed something to trash him for.
> 
> Blaydes did so much to stop Volkov in the stand up and used a lot of movements and feints to set up the takedown. The first 2 and a half rounds were really good. Blaydes looked damned good. That suplex! And the other slams and takedowns were great too.
> 
> It's just that at heavyweight you get tired faster than guys at lightweight. And even then he kept the pressure on and nullified Volkov with pressure.


And it's any wonder the fighters are alienated. Honestly how there hasn't been a union formed yet is beyond me - Just shows the desperate situation some of these fighters are in that they can't collectively stand up for each other. Dana just sits over them like a dictator openly treating them like garbage.


----------



## Stormbringer

Irish Jet said:


> And it's any wonder the fighters are alienated. Honestly how there hasn't been a union formed yet is beyond me - Just shows the desperate situation some of these fighters are in that they can't collectively stand up for each other. Dana just sits over them like a dictator openly treating them like garbage.


Exactly. I remember the most recent time was when GSP wanted to get back into UFC and he started a group with several other fighters. GSP, Cain, Tim Kennedy etc were apart of it and all was well. Until GSP got his money contract from Uncle Dana. Then everything fell apart.

This now with Jones, Jorge, Diaz, Conor etc. may actually help everyone in the long run. Just these guys should show something of a unified front and push for more money. Keep bringing it up since UFC has all the money and power. Just keep the pressure on.


----------



## Slickback

Stormbringer said:


> Exactly. I remember the most recent time was when GSP wanted to get back into UFC and he started a group with several other fighters. GSP, Cain, Tim Kennedy etc were apart of it and all was well. Until GSP got his money contract from Uncle Dana. Then everything fell apart.
> 
> This now with Jones, Jorge, Diaz, Conor etc. may actually help everyone in the long run. Just these guys should show something of a unified front and push for more money. Keep bringing it up since UFC has all the money and power. Just keep the pressure on.


They all got paid/title shots, TJ, Cerrone etc. Don't put it all on GSP


----------



## Irish Jet

Stormbringer said:


> Exactly. I remember the most recent time was when GSP wanted to get back into UFC and he started a group with several other fighters. GSP, Cain, Tim Kennedy etc were apart of it and all was well. Until GSP got his money contract from Uncle Dana. Then everything fell apart.
> 
> This now with Jones, Jorge, Diaz, Conor etc. may actually help everyone in the long run. Just these guys should show something of a unified front and push for more money. Keep bringing it up since UFC has all the money and power. Just keep the pressure on.


I doubt it will go anywhere. I don't even think Conor is complaining about money.

There's also a huge right wing contingent among MMA fighters. Lot's of vocal Trump supporters. They're probably not even aware how much their own ideology encourages the UFC's greed at their expense. Dana certainly knows.


----------



## yeahbaby!

I hope Poirer smashes Hooker coming up, I don't think Hooker has any business being in there with him. IMO Hooker was lucky to get the decision against Felder.

I'm a big fan of Poirer especially in his run up to the title shot and hope he gets back up there.


----------



## Slickback




----------



## Stormbringer

So Greene just pulls out an Ezekiel choke! Well damn!


----------



## Stormbringer

Mile Perry just got a lot of coaches and cornermen fired tonight! Power of the Platinum Pussy! Lol


And Cruz may have had a point about Peterson. How many fence grabs did he miss Gall doing?


----------



## Slickback

Easy fight of the year, and one of the greatest rounds of all time in Round 2 



Legends


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Good card with a great main event, FOTY so far.

Even with Tony coming off of a loss to a guy Dustin beat, i'd like to see Dustin/Tony next. Might as well considering Khabib has the Gaethje fight next and hes done with Dustin for the foreseeable. If Ferg beat Dustin the Khabib fight would be salvageable too.


----------



## Stormbringer

So you guys say that Hooker v Poirier is better than Zhang v Joanna?


----------



## yeahbaby!

Fuck me those Hooker and Poirier are tough. The shots Hooker took, jesus. I didn't give him a chance but after 2 rounds he was clearly up. Thank god Dusty came back. Amazing fight.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

He didn't win but Hooker showed he belong's in the cage with the top guys.

If only he didn't stray from his gameplan and start brawling in the third.


----------



## Slickback

Stormbringer said:


> So you guys say that Hooker v Poirier is better than Zhang v Joanna?



I'd say Joanna/Zhang is very slightly ahead. Cause every round was back and forth from first to the last


----------



## Stormbringer

I'm not knocking him, but Hooker faded heavily in the 4th and 5th. He didn't "quit" but he didn't want anymore either. I wonder why he stopped going for the body though. You'd think that would slow Dustin down, so why stop? Body shots are probably the least used strikes in MMA.


----------



## Slickback

Not wanting anymore is the same as quittting, and he didn't do either. 



Why you talking about body shots but not mention the calf kicks. He stopped using them like after second round


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Slickback said:


> Not wanting anymore is the same as quittting, and he didn't do either.
> 
> 
> 
> Why you talking about body shots but not mention the calf kicks. He stopped using them like after second round


He has the tendency to stray away from what's working for him. Did the same thing with Felder where he stopped using leg kicks which worked so well for him early on. Think he just gets sucked into a brawl too easily.Early on he looks sharp and uses his length, but he always just stops doing that at some point in these 5 rounders.


----------



## Stormbringer




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

RIP Khabibs dad. 

Also, Burns/Usman is off. God fucking dammit.


----------



## Slickback

Rest in Peace - Abdulmanap Nurmagomedov


----------



## Stormbringer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279281406263189504


----------



## Slickback

Usman vs Masvidal next week as a lone fight I think thats what theyre doing

Sign me the fuck up


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Looks like its actually happening. I think Burns is a more interesting stylistic match up for Usman but you cant really complain considering they've got this done less than a week out. Its actually a bigger fight as far as name value goes. I see it being a pretty comfortable wrestlefuck UD for Usman......which means Jorge will probably win with a flying knee in the opening 5 seconds again.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Hope Thug Rose brings home the goods this time.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Usman
Alex 
Yan 
Andrade 
Ribas


----------



## Stormbringer

Things really are a toss up when it comes to high level replacements. I could see Jorge throwing everything he's got early so he doesn't get dragged into deep water. I won't say he has the built in excuse of no camp, but even if he loses, I think he'll stay in the mix. I'm tired of Jorge's character though, so I hope Usman keeps the belt and if he can call Jorge down like he did Colby, that would be great too.

Max and Alex....just give me a great fight. Whoever wins, wins. But if Bill wins hopefully UFC can stop spouting off that BS that Max is the featherweight GOAT.

ALDO CAN BE CINDERELLA! That's who I'm pulling for. I don't know what happens but Also gets my support.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Stormbringer said:


> Things really are a toss up when it comes to high level replacements. I could see Jorge throwing everything he's got early so he doesn't get dragged into deep water. I won't say he has the built in excuse of no camp, but even if he loses, I think he'll stay in the mix. I'm tired of Jorge's character though, so I hope Usman keeps the belt and if he can call Jorge down like he did Colby, that would be great too.
> 
> Max and Alex....just give me a great fight. Whoever wins, wins.* But if Bill wins hopefully UFC can stop spouting off that BS that Max is the featherweight GOAT.*
> 
> ALDO CAN BE CINDERELLA! That's who I'm pulling for. I don't know what happens but Also gets my support.


It's kind ironic that UFC has basically borrowed wrestling tropes like these to become more successful. From creating fake feuds between the combatants to calling every champion that's on a winning streak to the GOAT!!! I love Max Holloway, he's one of my favourites and his resume is extremely impressive. But has he really done more than, say, Aldo?


----------



## Stormbringer

My phone autocorrected Volk to Bill
.....lol

But yeah I'm with you on that one, Yeah. I've even seen people on this site say that Max beating Also twice means he's eclipsed his resume. I just can't compare Aldo's WEC/UFC run to Max's and come up with Max as the GOAT despite the wins over Aldo. That run AS CHAMP by Also is legendary!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

See what Mike Perrys been up to now? the guy is going to end up in a padded cell within 5 years.


----------



## Irish Jet

Lesnar Turtle said:


> See what Mike Perrys been up to now? the guy is going to end up in a padded cell within 5 years.


He's always been human trash. How he ever developed a fan base is beyond me. Prick will get himself shot.


----------



## Stormbringer

A large group of white dudes like other white dudes who act like assholes? Conor, Chael, Tito, Perry etc etc...


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Team ****** can claim Tito? i'm happy to discover this. 


Anyway, getting past the more obvious fights on the card, i'm interested to see how Prochazka does this weekend, him in the UFC has been a long time coming.


----------



## Slickback




----------



## Stormbringer

So Ponzinibio and Figueiredo test positive for that Wuhan!


----------



## Stormbringer

Markwan killed a man!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

As a Boxing and MMA fan the big difference I always notice is gameplanning and the near complete lack of it in MMA.

Most fights guys have no gameplan and just go out there to swing and pray something lands. But even when there is a good gameplan in place the fighters so often abandon it. Aldo v Yan is a perfect example, Aldo's body kicks and leg kicks were working so well for him in the first 3 rounds, then he just stops throwing them altogether in the 4th. Why? Jose literally threw away a fight he was winning by ceasing to do what was winning him the fight. And this happens all the time in MMA, guys just start brawling and let their opponent back into the fight.

Why do MMA fighters abandon what works during a fight so easily?


----------



## Stormbringer

Because all too often body shots and leg kicks DON'T win fights (read points).


----------



## Stormbringer

Ehhhhhhhhhhhh I saw it for Max for the first 3 rounds.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I thought Max had just edged it, but it was close. 

Surely though this makes Volk the GOAT 145er though right? The UFC touted Max as the GOAT because of two wins over Aldo, well now Volk has beat Aldo, and Max twice in his last three fights. By the UFC's own metric they need to start praising Volk as the GOAT.

I get the feeling they wont though.



Stormbringer said:


> Because all too often body shots and leg kicks DON'T win fights (read points).


But it controls the opponent and opens up other opportunities. I mean Aldo was winning that fight clearly, then stopped kicking and got his shit pushed in.


----------



## Stormbringer

Yeah I hate that X is the GOAT after 2 or 3 wins bullshit UFC tries to peddle to sell fights. DC, Jones, GSP, Silva, Aldo, Fedor, Rousey, Nunes and Joanna are the only GOATs. Now stop throwing that shit aroumd all willy nilly.

I agree wholeheartedly on the body shots and leg kicks front. I was talking to a buddy about it during the Also fight and one prior. I know what body shots can do. But all too often, JUDGES DON'T GIVE A FUCK. And it's sad. We've all seen it too.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

With that Main Event I'm glad I didn't pay for this. Usman is beyond BOOOOOOORING. I dont know how to describe just how dull he is.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Smart fight by Usman, albeit a dull affair. 

I want to see Usman vs Colby again. These two are head and shoulders above the rest of the division. They both easily dominate anyone else.


----------



## Slickback

Nah Burns vs Usman is very interesting to me


----------



## AEWMoxley

If watching Usman dominate with his clinch work and wrestling interests you, then you'll absolutely love Usman vs Burns.


----------



## Stormbringer

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> With that Main Event I'm glad I didn't pay for this. Usman is beyond BOOOOOOORING. I dont know how to describe just how dull he is.


You are aware that Usman had to change strategy for a 100% different opponent on less than a week's notice right? Look at what happened to Luke....he lost his belt. DC had to go from Jones to Silva for UFC 200 on a few days notice too and he had to simply wrestlefuck him to victory. It's the circumstance. And why does it seem that people ONLY remember the most recent fight? Did Usman not tear the house down vs Colby?

Next question. How do you feel about GSP as a fighter/champion?


----------



## Slickback

AEWMoxley said:


> If watching Usman dominate with his clinch work and wrestling interests you, then you'll absolutely love Usman vs Burns.


You're a retard


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Stormbringer said:


> You are aware that Usman had to change strategy for a 100% different opponent on less than a week's notice right? Look at what happened to Luke....he lost his belt. DC had to go from Jones to Silva for UFC 200 on a few days notice too and he had to simply wrestlefuck him to victory. It's the circumstance. And why does it seem that people ONLY remember the most recent fight? Did Usman not tear the house down vs Colby?
> 
> Next question. How do you feel about GSP as a fighter/champion?


There will always be an excuse for putting on a boring fight. But that doesn't change the fact Marty is insanely boring to watch.

As for his Colby fight. Personally I thought it sucked. It was two Wrestlers putting on a very, very, very, very low level kickboxing match. You'd see a better fight from two people who've only just started training Muay Thai. Both guys are basic as hell on the feet and thats all they did.

I respect the hell out of GSP. He was one of the first people to treat MMA like a sport and approach it like a legitimate athlete. He wasn't just some dumb wild brawler, he was smart about everything. The fact a Karate guy went onto develop the wrestling skills he had is crazy too, he dominated some people who on paper should have ragdolled him. All that said I did find his play it safe style boring, he was never interested in getting the finish after Serra stunned him.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Max got robbed, and Usman robbed the fans. Masvidal's feet took the biggest beating, yawn.


----------



## Stormbringer

Slickback said:


> You're a retard


----------



## AEWMoxley

Slickback said:


> You're a retard


Looks like someone has come down with a strong case of delusion.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

The judges scores for Volk v Max confuse me.

All three judges gave the 3rd to Volk and the judge that gave Max the nod gave him the 5th. That fight was clearly 1-2 Max, 4-5 Volk with the 3rd being the decider. Even when the end result of a close split decision is right the way the judges get there is wrong.


----------



## Slickback

Just don't watch the sport mate


----------



## TerraRising

> Clinching was a mistake


-Bruce Lee


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Kind of awkward revealing Jorge as a cover star for UFC 4 only to have him lose like that so soon after. Wasnt an unexpected outcome though. I think the only fresh opponent left for Usman who can pose a serious threat is Burns, that is an extremely interesting match up. After that its pretty much Colby and Leon rematches.

I cannot believe we missed out on Jorge/Conor. That would likely have been the biggest UFC fight ever in a pure money sense. Imagine the sheer hype both in the build up and also the stylistic match up itself.

Thought Max either edged it or it was a draw. Wanted Aldo to beat Yan but oh well.


Good card but lol @ the Yas Island hype when the arena itself could be fucking anywhere.


----------



## Michael Myers

Anyone calling Max vs Volk a robbery clearly does not know what a robbery is.

It was a close fight and could have gone either way. Just because you think Max won does not make it a robbery


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Usman did the right thing. Light work.

Max won the fight.


----------



## Stormbringer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282199187761688578


----------



## yeahbaby!

Max was completely robbed. Totally totally robbed. He made all the adjustments and made Volk look a different, lesser fighter from the first fight. He looked slick and was surgical especially in the first half of the fight. He controlled the majority of the match, knocked down Volk twice and pressured him practically the whole time. Max won 3 rounds easily.

Also seeing Thug Rose come back and get justice over Andrade, she won that comfortably.


----------



## Michael Myers

yeahbaby! said:


> Max was completely robbed. Totally totally robbed. He made all the adjustments and made Volk look a different, lesser fighter from the first fight. He looked slick and was surgical especially in the first half of the fight. He controlled the majority of the match, knocked down Volk twice and pressured him practically the whole time. Max won 3 rounds easily.


How in any way was he 'totally totally robbed' on the current scoring criteria?

I keep seeing this 'he knocked him down twice' argument like Holloway was not given the first two rounds. The rounds he scored the knockdowns were scored for him so that argument holds no weight. 

Tell me how he won any of the other three rounds easily? The third round is considered the most controversial, and in that round not only did Volkanovski outland Holloway statistically, he also landed the harder shots on the whole and had some clinch control. Most people agree that Volkanovski won four and five, so how did he clearly win three rounds?

Moving forward is not scored under the modern system unless there is not advantage to either fighter in striking/grappling (which is super rare) so that argument can not be used either.

If people have an issue with the way fights are scored that is one thing, but given the current criteria there was no robbery here, even if you scored it for Max.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Michael Myers said:


> How in any way was he 'totally totally robbed' on the current scoring criteria?
> 
> I keep seeing this 'he knocked him down twice' argument like Holloway was not given the first two rounds. The rounds he scored the knockdowns were scored for him so that argument holds no weight.
> 
> Tell me how he won any of the other three rounds easily? The third round is considered the most controversial, and in that round not only did Volkanovski outland Holloway statistically, he also landed the harder shots on the whole and had some clinch control. Most people agree that Volkanovski won four and five, so how did he clearly win three rounds?
> 
> Moving forward is not scored under the modern system unless there is not advantage to either fighter in striking/grappling (which is super rare) so that argument can not be used either.
> 
> If people have an issue with the way fights are scored that is one thing, but given the current criteria there was no robbery here, even if you scored it for Max.


Look I'm not some super expert on the scoring, just to me it looked like generally Max controlled the whole fight and neutralised Volk. Most other fights I've seen where one guy knocks the other down with strikes while remaining up himself the whole fight normally wins. It looked to me like Max scored more significant shots to the head as well. Dana himself said the referring was bad and the majority of commentators and fighters said Max got it too. (that I saw).

Just my 2c, have no desire to get in an argument about it.


----------



## Michael Myers

yeahbaby! said:


> Look I'm not some super expert on the scoring, just to me it looked like generally Max controlled the whole fight and neutralised Volk. Most other fights I've seen where one guy knocks the other down with strikes while remaining up himself the whole fight normally wins. It looked to me like Max scored more significant shots to the head as well. Dana himself said the referring was bad and the majority of commentators and fighters said Max got it too. (that I saw).
> 
> Just my 2c, have no desire to get in an argument about it.


If i came across a bit strong, then i apologise because i had been arguing this point since the fight and the absolutes were frustrating.

The issue i think a lot of people have is the way fights are scored rather than the the result itself. Max did more damage in the first two rounds than Volkanovski managed in the remaining three, so i think to a lot of people it feels wrong to give Volk the fight.

Bisping's commentary was also extremely bias towards Holloway and made it seem like he was winning clearly after three rounds, when in reality he definately won the first two but the third was close and could have gone either way.

There seems to be a lot of outrage about this decision for some, and i just do not understand it personally. It was a close fight and could have gone either way under the scoring system. Under Pride rules then it clearly was Max, but the UFC have adopted the 10 point must system and that is the way we have to score it.

Jones vs Reyes was a lot worse than this, yet there was not the outrage that this one had.


----------



## Irish Jet

I genuinely had Volkanovski taking the last three round.

Stunned at the controversy. I think people had just bought into the narrative Bisping was selling halways through the fight.


----------



## yeahbaby!

I had Max clearly winning the third and it was nothing to do with Bisping.


----------



## Stormbringer

GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY DEIVISON KILLED JOE, RAG DOLLED HIM, KILLED HIM AGAIN THEN STRAGGLED HIM UNCONSCIOUS!

FUCK ME SIDEWAYS! I BOUT THREW UP! JOE WAS FUCKIMG DEAD!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Man, Kelvin is not having a good run right now.


----------



## Slickback

Whittaker vs Till is a massive fight this week


----------



## Stormbringer

I cant with these fools!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284676659849781248


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Slickback said:


> Whittaker vs Till is a massive fight this week


Really fun card overall. Especially for a non PPV one.


----------



## Slickback

Most fights on a card ever apparently


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Its crazy that Till v Whittaker doesn't seem to be getting much hype really. Like thats such a fun fight. Sucks that one of them has to lose though.


----------



## Stormbringer

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Its crazy that Till v Whittaker doesn't seem to be getting much hype really. Like thats such a fun fight. Sucks that one of them has to lose though.


It may be a good fight but you got to remember, Whittaker is one of the most infrequent fighters in UFC. He's always hurt which Rob's the division (pun intended). It seemed like he fought once every year and a half. Plus even if he made it to the scale he could still pull out. Not only that but he had that bullshit win over Yoel then got beat twice in one fight by Izzy.

Till on the other hand hasn't done himself any favors either. All he's done in UFC is beat a washed Cowboy, had a shit fight with Thompson while missing weight, get his shit pushed in by Woodley, get murked by Jorge, then have a meh fight with Kel. Not to mention his arrest(?) over stealing a car.

These guys may be talented but there's a lot lot to hate or dislike. And a lot to be desired on both sides. I don't think either guy is title ready either. Till just got here and Whittaker just got blasted into space twice in one fight.


----------



## Stormbringer

Lol Gus!

Main event was meh. Till proves that UFC really needs to stop withese hype trains. He's a one handed fighter. And terrible output too.

And what excuse will people have for Whittaker being sloppy and wild with these loops and overhands *this* time? A guy said that Whittaker was always like this and he only got away with it fighting guys like Jacare who's passed it. A guy like Izzy would, and did, make him look like an amateur. Same with Thompson.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

That Brazilian Cowboy fight disgusted me.

Referee's in MMA are such spineless shitheads.

I mean lets lay everything out here; Fighters are told the rules backstage before the fight, they know all the rules when they start their career. The rules are drilled into their head over and over again. Then in the fight Cowboy is TWICE warned about his fingers being outstretched in Sabotta's face. Given two warnings, then he actually sticks his fingers in Sabotta's eye, and whats his punishment; a third warning! Like seriously, he was warned about it twice before he did it, and when he actually commits the foul there's zero punishment. Hence why immediately after the action resumed he's still sticking his fingers in Sabotta's face. And continued to do it in the 3rd round getting another warning for it. How many warnings does an MMA fighter get for the same foul?

Its actually impressive how useless MMA refs are. And equally impressive that every fight doesn't involve an eye poke, nut shot and fence grab. We all know that no matter how many warnings are handed out every fighter in every fight gets at least one of each before a point is even considered to be taken. Winning an MMA fight should be easy; as soon as the fight starts just punt your opponent in the balls and at the same time stick a finger in their eye. 100 times out of a 100 the referee wont take a point. Then from there you have an easier go of beating your one eyed opponent still struggling to get over the nut shot.v


----------



## Slickback

Very technical fight. Good to see Rob back with a win. He ain't done


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Its crazy that a lot of people were writing Rob off and claiming hes got no chin. The guy went 50 minutes with Romero and survived, getting KO'd by one of the slickest and most technical strikers MMA has ever seen in Izzy isnt some embarassing result.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Go Aussie Rob! Quite liked the fight, Rob proved he was the better guy and had more to offer than Till. Rob is deceptively fast off the mark coming in. He was a lot more conservative than he was in the Izzy fight, not wading in like he did there. It paid off.

Was really hoping for more from Gus, perhaps if he put a bit more weight in the upper body than just the middle he could've powered out? On the other hand good luck to you if you're in that position with a submission golden tier expert.

The two oldies, whoever they were, really delivered IMO!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Poor Gus coming out of retirement for that. Wonder what he does now.


----------



## Stormbringer

Khamzat Chimaev flew to Ireland to hunt down, assault Conor McGregor — got jailed instead







www.mmamania.com





So Khabib 2.0 is a crazy person? Good to know....


----------



## Stormbringer

And Brunson keeps the gate!

Edmen was EXPOSED! But seriously, he didn't want anything in that fight. Damned brutal end of rd 2. And just demolished him through...


----------



## Carter84

So is it worth wat hing then as I'd like to know as the build up fights can be bloody awful,

Thanks.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Brunson very impressive. Great performance and the ref should've stopped it at the end of R2. Again we see a fighter's health being put in unnecessary danger because the refs don't do their job properly.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Its amazing how quickly someone gets hyped to the moon in MMA. Edmen's 11-0 which realistically is nothing yet hes being touted so highly then just gets destroyed by the first true quality guy he faces.

I'm really looking forward to Stipe v DC III, its a special trilogy in that my fandom has jumped around during it. Going into the first fight I was all behind DC and didnt really like Stipe, I think thats because he beat the shit out of so many fighters that I am a big fan of like Reem, JDS, Andrei, Hunto, etc So was happy to see DC beat him. Going into the second fight I was still all DC, but during it and afterwards I've become a big Stipe fan and much less of a DC fan. His arrogance in the second fight was offputting as was his eye pokes, when he jammed his thumb in Stipes eye in the first round and Herb called it "clean" that was just ridiculous. I hope the ref for this fight actually has the balls to punish eye pokes, they've been one of DC's biggest weapons in both fights.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I'm really looking forward to Stipe v DC III, its a special trilogy in that my fandom has jumped around during it. Going into the first fight I was all behind DC and didnt really like Stipe, I think thats because he beat the shit out of so many fighters that I am a big fan of like Reem, JDS, Andrei, Hunto, etc So was happy to see DC beat him. Going into the second fight I was still all DC, but during it and afterwards I've become a big Stipe fan and much less of a DC fan. His arrogance in the second fight was offputting as was his eye pokes, when he jammed his thumb in Stipes eye in the first round and Herb called it "clean" that was just ridiculous. I hope the ref for this fight actually has the balls to punish eye pokes, they've been one of DC's biggest weapons in both fights.


I'm half excited and half just relieved that its finally gonna be wrapped up. Its held up the division for too long.


----------



## Stormbringer

And Derrick Lewis does it again! And breaks the record for most UFC Heavyweight KO's!

Heavyweight is looking black as fuck too! Francis, Lewis, Blaydes, Rosenstruik and DC all leading the pack!

"I gotta take a shit."


----------



## Stormbringer

Here's a query. Why is it that Henry Cejudo retired he was removed from the rankings immediately, but Conor "retired" and is STILL ranked at number 4?


----------



## Stormbringer

No energy for this weekend guys?

Hoping DC pulls it off.

And I wonder if Sean will be a proven hype train now that he has to face an actual ranked opponent.

And I just found out Paige VanZant signed with BARE KNUCKLE!


----------



## RainmakerV2

Im pulling for DC super hard.


----------



## Not Lying

I hope Stipe destroys DC. Fuck that guy, they're giving him every advantage possible. Fuck the smaller cage. Where does the division go if DC wins?


----------



## Stormbringer

What advantage is DC getting? The cage size doesn't matter. Stipe can cut the cage off just as well as DC could close distance.

And as far as where the division goes, we schedule a fight based on rankings and we move forward. Francis gets the rematch with Stipe or he faces DC who UFC throw a boat of cash at. If not that then do ppv that's basically a tournament with Francis, Blaydes, Lewis and Rosenstruik. Then the winners face off for the vacant strap.


----------



## Stormbringer

Well Sean has a built in excuse now....


----------



## Not Lying

Stormbringer said:


> What advantage is DC getting? The cage size doesn't matter. Stipe can cut the cage off just as well as DC could close distance.
> 
> And as far as where the division goes, we schedule a fight based on rankings and we move forward. Francis gets the rematch with Stipe or he faces DC who UFC throw a boat of cash at. If not that then do ppv that's basically a tournament with Francis, Blaydes, Lewis and Rosenstruik. Then the winners face off for the vacant strap.


Well, no worries anymore. Stipe retuning the favor with the eye poke


----------



## Stormbringer

Gonna have to put an asterisk by this one. DC was well and truly compromised out there trying to fight with one eye. Terrible shame things had to end that way.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Stormbringer said:


> Gonna have to put an asterisk by this one. DC was well and truly compromised out there trying to fight with one eye. Terrible shame things had to end that way.


Nah. DC's eye was fucked up by punches long before the eye poke.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294895789177806852
Plus, DC only won the first fight because of multiple eye pokes + a fluke punch.

Keep in mind that Stipe won the 2nd fight with a detached retina due to multiple eye pokes.

Stipe is simply the superior fighter. That much is abundantly clear.


----------



## Stormbringer

How was DC's win a fluke? He did what he does, get the collar drop the hammer...

Was Connor's win over Aldo a fluke? Was Aldo's win over Mendes a fluke? Was Silva's win over Victor a fluke?


----------



## AEWMoxley

Stormbringer said:


> How was DC's win a fluke? He did what he does, get the collar drop the hammer...
> 
> Was Connor's win over Aldo a fluke? Was Aldo's win over Mendes a fluke? Was Silva's win over Victor a fluke?


It was an incredibly low probability once in a lifetime type of KO blow. He landed the same punch multiple times in fight 2 and 3, but was unable to obtain the same outcome.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I think prime for prime DC is the superior fighter. He was pushing 40 when this trilogy started, and won the first fight in the first round, was winning most of the second fight until Stipe adjusted his tactics in the championship rounds, and now at 41 loses a decision and retires. The DC of the early-mid 2010s goes 3-0 imo. 

Stipe is a very good fighter but I will never be sold on him as GOAT HW. He was in the right place at the right time to catch a bunch of names on the downslide in a stagnant division. Still very impressive, but beating DC in 2019/20 is not the same as beating him in 2015. Beating Reem, JDS, Werdum in 2016/17 is not the same as beating them in 2011 either. 

Cant fault him on the Ngannou win though. But I actually think Stipe himself has left his prime now, hes about to turn 38 and has been fairly inactive during this DC trilogy. I dont think he beats Ngannou this time, he might even lose to Blaydes. Probably not Lewis though.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Man Stipe has a chin on him. DC clocked him several, several times with big right hands. Unsure why DC didn't shoot more, that probably could've won him the fight if he could've kept him down.

Full credit to Stipe, even though I hated him just holding DC to the fence to stifle but that's how you win sometimes. His boxing can't be denied.


----------



## Stormbringer

So Jon just said fuck it and dropped the 205 Championship? Wow! If he goes to heavyweight, I wonder who his first test will be. Someone said that Francis should be next for Stipe no matter what and that Jones could fight a guy like Lewis or Blaydes to make his case to face the champ after the Francis/Stipe fight. That is, IF Jones wins at heavyweight.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Rumble is coming back!!



Stormbringer said:


> So Jon just said fuck it and dropped the 205 Championship? Wow! If he goes to heavyweight, I wonder who his first test will be. Someone said that Francis should be next for Stipe no matter what and that Jones could fight a guy like Lewis or Blaydes to make his case to face the champ after the Francis/Stipe fight. That is, IF Jones wins at heavyweight.


I'd be surprised if Jones fought anyone at HW other than the champion. The risk wouldnt be worth the reward for him and hes not stupid. 

I think Jones vs that version of Stipe we just saw could be a 50/50 fight. If he managed to win he'd be crazy to actually hang around at HW to defend the belt though. When you're barely scraping through fights with Reyes and Thiago Santos (and getting tagged repeatedly in the process) you probably shouldnt try fighting someone like Ngannou.


----------



## Stormbringer

Rumble was coming back a year ago...

I know Jones would probably be food at heavyweight but it would be the worst kind of wrong for him to ruin things for Francis.


----------



## Buttermaker

As much as I cheered for Jones to lose the LHW title to Cormier, Reyes, Santos (he almost did) I’ll be cheering for Jones to win the HW title.
But one of my favourite parts of the UFC is after all that hype of DC Stipe, this Saturday they’re gonna walk two awesome fighters, who both need a win to kick the shit out of each other on live, free tv.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Blaydes vs. Lewis lets goooo


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> I know Jones would probably be food at heavyweight but it would be the worst kind of wrong for him to ruin things for Francis.


I agree. But Ngannou is going to end up with the belt regardless. Hes demolished basically everyone in the division except for Stipe, who is now getting old. So unless Ciryl Gane turns out to be way better than anyone knew or some random guy turns up and sets the division on fire, Ngannou will get the belt within 2 years. 



Stormbringer said:


> Rumble was coming back a year ago...


Oh ye of little faith!

Granted, its not a great look to come out of retirement the moment Jones leaves the division.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

This weekends card is actually kinda low key stacked. Lawler back, the Ankalaev/Cutelaba rematch, that dude that won on DWTNCS a few weeks back making his debut, Smith/Rakic is an almost guranteed finish too. Seems like Caceres/Chikadze is cancelled though.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I dont think I can go back to the UFC after this....


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Really hoping Lawler just smashes whoever he's fighting, cant remember his name...

He's been a bit of a skid after Woodley flattened him.

And a random as hell point here. Was looking at Alistair Overeems record, and the amount of times he's been violently KO'd but somehow his brain isn't mush (yet) hopefully it doesn't happen but he could be in for a terrible life in his later years.


----------



## RapShepard

Lawler is so sad to watch these days. Him and Condit should retire.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Its hard to even watch Lawler at this point. What the hell happened? Its like he's gunshy or something, like he doesn't like fighting anymore but just wants that money. He doesn't turn up to win or even fight anymore. The guy that turned upfor this fight is not the same guy who gave Rory MacDonald a death stare while spitting out his own blood. I want to see him retire, or if he doesn't just have the UFC throw some cans at him so he can then retire on a few spectacular KO's.


----------



## yeahbaby!

God those last two fights were so boring. Boring grappling with nothing going on. By the third of the co-main when Lawler was down, again, with still 3"30 to go it was like 'well this is over' - waste of time. Magny couldn't be more boring if he tried.


----------



## Stormbringer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301270211987988482


----------



## Stormbringer

OSP slumped that man into the grave!

Michel humiliated that man from start to finish! Told him he would bitch slap him. THEN HE DID! Repeatedly!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Who would have ever thought the final form of Alistair Overeem would be a Wrestler?

If there's one person in the World I'd hate the most to have on top landing GnP its gotta be Reem. The power he can generate is terrifying.

That said, he doesn't trouble any of the top HW's. He's too conservative on the feet, throws zero counters at all anymore because he's afraid of in turn being countered and his defence is just to back straight up and cover up. He cant fight like this against the top guys, if he gets back there.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Hes a legend, but final run to the title? yeah....not happening.


----------



## yeahbaby!

For his own sake he should not get back in there Frances, as outside a chance that may be.


----------



## Stormbringer

So this site is truly dead. No posts in a week with a very good card from top to bottom and several moments to talk about a you guys say nothing. Damn....

Crazy how that guy got his orbital cracked!

Really great fight between Hill and Hottie. Too bad we ran into another shitty Hill loss where the judges give the fight to her opponent for.....reasons. Hill won out with 3 rounds to 2. And what's with that crooked judge going 4 rounds for Hottie?! Absolute disgrace.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Stormbringer said:


> So this site is truly dead. No posts in a week with a very good card from top to bottom and several moments to talk about a you guys say nothing. Damn....
> 
> Crazy how that guy got his orbital cracked!
> 
> Really great fight between Hill and Hottie. Too bad we ran into another shitty Hill loss where the judges give the fight to her opponent for.....reasons. Hill won out with 3 rounds to 2. And what's with that crooked judge going 4 rounds for Hottie?! Absolute disgrace.


She's the Karate Hottie and that kinda rhymes. I think that's the reason. Same reason she seems to keep getting main events even though she seems to lose a fair bit.


----------



## Stormbringer

Dana really is a bitch's bitch.


----------



## Stormbringer

You can only spend $15, what would your card look like?


----------



## Bain

Khabib vs Tony
McGregor vs Gaethje
Jones vs Ngannou
Reyes vs Johnson
Masvidal vs Diaz


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> You can only spend $15, what would your card look like?


Khabib/Tony
GSP/Anderson
Cejudo/Yan
MM/Figueiredo
Reyes/Rumble
Jorge/Nick


----------



## RapShepard

Khamzat Chimaev has been whooping ass lol. But while Walker won, I'm starting to think maybe his ceiling isn't as high as we thought


----------



## RapShepard

Fucking woodley


----------



## AEWMoxley

Colby Covington is a fucking beast. This outcome was entirely expected. Hilarious call from the president. 

We need the Usman vs Covington rematch. They're the best two fighters in the division by a wide margin.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

AEWMoxley said:


> We need the Usman vs Covington rematch. They're the best two fighters in the division by a wide margin.


I think Burns is potentially a dangerous match up for either of them.


----------



## The Soul Priestess

Speaking of MMA Fighter's.
I have a Friend on a dif WWE Forum (which has been down for quite a few days) 
That takes part in MMA Fights.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Lesnar Turtle said:


> I think Burns is potentially a dangerous match up for either of them.


I expect a one sided fight between Usman and Burns, with Usman winning handily.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

AEWMoxley said:


> I expect a one sided fight between Usman and Burns, with Usman winning handily.


I think Usman will find a way to win, but on paper hes in danger if he keeps it standing and not any safer if he takes it to the ground. Theres not many guys at WW that offer him the same stylistic problems.


----------



## yeahbaby!

OMG this was hilarious. Scroll down for the video.

Count me as an Usman fan after how he handled an unhinged Covington.

VIDEO | Colby Covington & Kamaru Usman Get Heated On Live TV


----------



## Stormbringer

You just can't talk shit to the guy who made you his bitch on ppv for millions to see.


----------



## AEWMoxley

No one was made a bitch that night. Covington was winning the fight up until that moment. That was virtually a boxing match, and Teddy Atlas, who knows a thing or two about boxing, complimented both guys on their performance.

They were both simply selling their inevitable rematch.

Also, Covington is mainstream now.


----------



## Stormbringer

Colby was either even or losing 3-1 going into the 5th round depending on what scorecard you were looking at. Usman moved Colby whenever he put his hands on him. Colby couldn't do the same to Usman aside from low blows and eye pokes.

And let's not over value Colby's reach. He gets fans to groan but he's no pulling any new eyeballs to the sport. Not many are on the Lesnar, Ronda, Conor level, but Colby's not even on the Chael level here.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

It was competitive enough to warrant a rematch somewhere down the line. From what I remember the Leon fight all those years ago was pretty competitive too. Unfortunately Leon is like the Jeff Jarrett or 1999 Mr Ass push of the UFC WW division, pure go away heat.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Stormbringer said:


> Colby was either even or losing 3-1 going into the 5th round depending on what scorecard you were looking at. Usman moved Colby whenever he put his hands on him. Colby couldn't do the same to Usman aside from low blows and eye pokes.
> 
> And let's not over value Colby's reach. He gets fans to groan but he's no pulling any new eyeballs to the sport. Not many are on the Lesnar, Ronda, Conor level, but Colby's not even on the Chael level here.


Colby was literally up 3-1 on one of the judges scorecards.

There was no low blow. That was a devastating body kick that Godard mistakenly ruled a low blow. Same shot he broke Woodley's ribs with.

On the last part, I agree that he's obviously not on the level of Conor, Ronda, Lesnar, or even Masvidal, but he's quickly making his way to the top of that second tier of draws. He generated more Google searches since his fight than Lebron James, who is a huge star and in the middle of a playoff run, and he had an entire segment about him on First Take.

Usman vs Colby will be another great and close fight, and will likely do a higher PPV buys number this time around.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Colby pulling in big numbers against stiff competition.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308813483752919041


----------



## Stormbringer

Yeah that had nothing to to with a stacked card at all. Not to mention the international appeal of Khamzat....


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Hes definitely increased his exposure compared to where he'd be if he was just some clean cut wrestler, but hes had to really stick his neck out and burn bridges to do it. Hes getting Conor level hate without making Conor money and doing Conor numbers.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I rewatched Izzy vs Yoel. Bad fight for sure, but in a bubble without going from the epicness that was Joanna vs Weili to that, it wasnt as bad as i remembered.

Its crazy how people can create narratives after the fact though, so many moronic MMA fans act like Izzy just ran the entire fight, he's getting all this shit from fans about how he'll just run vs Costa. So while rewatching this fight I kept waiting for Izzy to run...yet it never happened. I thought Northern Hemipshere Rugby fans were unbearable, the MMA fanbase has such a large contingent of even worse dumbasses.



yeahbaby! said:


> OMG this was hilarious. Scroll down for the video.
> 
> Count me as an Usman fan after how he handled an unhinged Covington.
> 
> VIDEO | Colby Covington & Kamaru Usman Get Heated On Live TV


Usman looked so good here. Just remained calm while Colby looked like a doofus, especially considering he got his jaw broken in and lost the first fight...then blamed everyone else for the loss.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> so many moronic MMA fans act like Izzy just ran the entire fight, he's getting all this shit from fans about how he'll just run vs Costa. So while rewatching this fight I kept waiting for Izzy to run...yet it never happened.


It was more Yoels fault than anything, he pretty much just stood there waiting for the absolute perfect moment to counter (which was never going to come). Izzy being the taller, rangier guy did the smart thing just keeping at distance and chipping away, and Yoel allowed it. 



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I thought Northern Hemipshere Rugby fans were unbearable


Oi!


----------



## Shaun_27

I'm a MMA casual, am I that crazy for expecting Costa to win?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Shaun_27 said:


> I'm a MMA casual, am I that crazy for expecting Costa to win?


I think its a 50/50 fight. If Adesanya wins this hes entering greatness territory imo.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Shaun_27 said:


> I'm a MMA casual, am I that crazy for expecting Costa to win?


Yes. Costa has a chance, obviously, but expecting him to win is crazy. There's a far higher chance of Adesanya picking him apart and winning an easy decision.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Lmao Costa looked pathetic. Basically did the exact same thing as Yoel only got himself sparked out too.

Adesanya is keeping that belt for a long time. Hes gotta be near the top of the p4p list now.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I was nervous for this fight, but damn Izzy made Costa look like absolute garbage. It was pretty evident that Costa has never seen anyone like Izzy before. He had no idea what to do to deal with Izzys range, accuracy or mental game. All the taunting and shit from Costa did nothing, just dug the whole deeper for himself.

Hard too see who beats Izzy if at all. Cannoneer seems next in line (if he beats Rob). MW was stacked, and still is but Izzy is quickly getting through everyone. His striking is just on another level that these wild eyes closed MMA brawlers largely cant deal with.

Is there any elite wrestlers at MW thesedays?



Lesnar Turtle said:


> It was more Yoels fault than anything, he pretty much just stood there waiting for the absolute perfect moment to counter (which was never going to come). Izzy being the taller, rangier guy did the smart thing just keeping at distance and chipping away, and Yoel allowed it.
> 
> 
> 
> Oi!


You're not all bad. Its just insane how many NH Rugby fans completely discredit everything the All Blacks accomplish and discredit every NZ Player.


----------



## Stormbringer

He fucked him right in his ass!

Holy Hell what a double header. People can be quiet about Reyes now that's back to back losses to a guy named Jon...

Izzy obliterated Costa. It's easy to talk shit from outside a cage but when you're in there and the guy is quicksilver and is lighting you up, it's a completely different ball game. Amazing flawless performance by Izzy.

And then he goes even further to FUCK HIM IN HIS ASS! No coming back from that one Costa. Shave your head and grow a full beard cuz it's over!

I like how Izzy called out Cannonier too. IF he gets past Whittaker, he's next on the chopping block.

Wow these haters are in full swing now! Every time a black guy wins, Sherdog racist come out of the woodwork. Now Izzy has gynecomastia because he's on goods all of a sudden. Crazy. When Conor was relevant 6 years ago, they fucking lapped it up and suddenly every white dude was Irish. Now a black man is once again doing it, and now there's excuses, excuses, excuses.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Stormbringer said:


> He fucked him right in his ass!
> 
> Holy Hell what a double header. People can be quiet about Reyes now that's back to back losses to a guy named Jon...
> 
> Izzy obliterated Costa. It's easy to talk shit from outside a cage but when you're in there and the guy is quicksilver and is lighting you up, it's a completely different ball game. Amazing flawless performance by Izzy.
> 
> And then he goes even further to FUCK HIM IN HIS ASS! No coming back from that one Costa. Shave your head and grow a full beard cuz it's over!
> 
> I like how Izzy called out Cannonier too. IF he gets past Whittaker, he's next on the chopping block.
> 
> Wow these haters are in full swing now! Every time a black guy wins, Sherdog racist come out of the woodwork. Now Izzy has gynecomastia because he's on goods all of a sudden. Crazy. When Conor was relevant 6 years ago, they fucking lapped it up and suddenly every white dude was Irish. Now a black man is once again doing it, and now there's excuses, excuses, excuses.


Sherdogs the worst. Just full of edgelords.

You could tell that Costa was starting to panic and fall apart, after all the talk when he was actually in the cage with a high level striker like Izzy he just had no idea what to do. Seemed like he and his team expected Izzy to crack mentally and engage in a wild brawl.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> Now Izzy has gynecomastia because he's on goods all of a sudden.


Even if he was, hes just fought two of the most suspect looking guys in the UFC.


----------



## Stormbringer

I honestly think Yoel is clean. A lot of people dont know this but there's a lot of African blood in Cuba due to the Atlantic Slave Trade. Yoel said it himself, a lot of guys in Cuba look like him. Then you look at guys like Mighty Mouse, Woodley, Francis, Kongo, Sadiq, Dawudo etc and that's just how a lot of us are built.

Costa on the other hand was caught with a fucking IV Drip during camp before fighting a washed up post USADA Hendricks.


----------



## Stormbringer

And yeah, Sherdog is the worst. I went there after Izzy killed Whittaker and they said he had Aids.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Catching up on the rest of the card, only woke up in time for the main event. Jan surprised me. Probably a good outcome for the division to have a guy who gave Jones so much trouble lose like that, but it really does illustrate how much Jon has fallen off. I think Jan and Reyes are fringe top 5 at best a few years ago.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Sucks for Reyes, the guy beats Jones but MMA Officials gonna do what they do best and screw up, now he just got blasted by Jan and is right out of the Title picture. 

I'm still irked that Jones up and left the division right when it was evident he's not a killer anymore and cant run through everyone. Jans a tricky sell as Champ because he's got so few high level wins or moments.


----------



## Stormbringer

What do you mean not a killer? Did you see what he did to DC and Gus? I know it was a couple years ago but still. With Jon, I think it's an issue of motivation. I think he fell into the Aldo well so to speak. We all know who Aldo is, he's got a highlight reel full of moments. But after a point it just looked like he was bored. He had no rival and walked through most everyone with ease. Same for Jon, it's just at 205 there's less margin for error and Jones goes safe to keep the belt. But when it's DC and the trash talk happens, Jones wakes up. When it's Gus and allllll the critics talk about it's Gus' fight to win, he took Jon to the limit, this is the time he loses, etc. Then he destroys Gus.

Now if Jon really does make the heavyweight jump that'll show if he's really done. Still dont know who fights first.

Plus the Jackson Gym, _in Dana's voice_ makes exciting fighters boring.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Stormbringer said:


> Wow these haters are in full swing now! Every time a black guy wins, Sherdog racist come out of the woodwork. Now Izzy has gynecomastia because he's on goods all of a sudden. Crazy. When Conor was relevant 6 years ago, they fucking lapped it up and suddenly every white dude was Irish. Now a black man is once again doing it, and now there's excuses, excuses, excuses.


I dont think it has anything to do with Izzy being black so quit your constant boring race card bullshit. Conor was funny ,Witty and a very likeable guy. Izzy is the complete opposite. Hes probably the most cringe worthy person i have ever seen in my life, His trash talk is awful and his antics after the fight were completely embarrassing. Overall he comes across as a total bellend as a person, Nothing to do with his skin colour

The right peck of Izzy is a blatant effect of gyno, Be in denial all you want but its blatantly obvious. I have never been one to moan about peds coz i think 80% of the UFC roster is on something but to try and claim Izzy is not one of them is pure stupidity, everybody could see the evidence with their own eyes. The guy was juiced to the gills last night


----------



## Seth Grimes

Please may the MMA gods give us Jones vs Adesanya. Probably would go down as the most hype fight I've ever seen.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Stormbringer said:


> What do you mean not a killer? Did you see what he did to DC and Gus? I know it was a couple years ago but still. With Jon, I think it's an issue of motivation. I think he fell into the Aldo well so to speak. We all know who Aldo is, he's got a highlight reel full of moments. But after a point it just looked like he was bored. He had no rival and walked through most everyone with ease. Same for Jon, it's just at 205 there's less margin for error and Jones goes safe to keep the belt. But when it's DC and the trash talk happens, Jones wakes up. When it's Gus and allllll the critics talk about it's Gus' fight to win, he took Jon to the limit, this is the time he loses, etc. Then he destroys Gus.
> 
> Now if Jon really does make the heavyweight jump that'll show if he's really done. Still dont know who fights first.
> 
> Plus the Jackson Gym, _in Dana's voice_ makes exciting fighters boring.


Reyes beat him and Santos almost beat him with no knee's Jones isn't the same beast he once was, and he knows it. So he bounced before he took that loss. The guys got no leg to stand on when it comes to wanting more money when he's sabotaged himself so many times.

There's an argument to be made that once Jones got off the juice he just hasn't been the same, probably has low T from juicing for so long.



Rowdy Yates said:


> I dont think it has anything to do with Izzy being black so quit your constant boring race card bullshit. Conor was funny ,Witty and a very likeable guy. Izzy is the complete opposite. Hes probably the most cringe worthy person i have ever seen in my life, His trash talk is awful and his antics after the fight were completely embarrassing. Overall he comes across as a total bellend as a person, Nothing to do with his skin colour
> 
> The right peck of Izzy is a blatant effect of gyno, Be in denial all you want but its blatantly obvious. I have never been one to moan about peds coz i think 80% of the UFC roster is on something but to try and claim Izzy is not one of them is pure stupidity, everybody could see the evidence with their own eyes. The guy was juiced to the gills last night


I think its more just City Kickboxing hate. Hookers a top 5 LW yet gets so much hate and people act like he's a bum. Volkanovski gets called boring and everyone acts like he lost both fights to Holloway. Even Shane Young gets an inordinate amount of hate for 'snubbing' Dana at the weigh ins when he was doing a war dance. I get the feeling a lot of people cant handle that an NZ gym is producing so many high level guys, too used to MMA revolving around America and Brazil, City Kixboxing coming along has overthrown that.

It has to be said though everyone was slurping away on Costa's nutsuck and laughing their heads of to all the shit he and his team said and did towards Izzy. Izzy fires back and Izzy's the bad guy...there's something going on there. Typical double standards and hypocrisy. If Paulo KO'd Izzy and danced over him the same people who are bitching about Izzy would still be screaming in joy now.

As for Izzy being juiced, only in MMA is every single member of the fanbase a World renowned Doctor / USADA Agent who can diagnose PED use with 100% certainty. Its hilarious.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Most fighters, and professional athletes for that matter, are on some form of PEDs. It's always adorable when fans reveal that they are naive to this fact.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Its pretty common for succesful high profile fighters to have their fair share of haters, especially if they're outspoken. Not saying Adesanya being black wouldnt be a factor for some people but lets be honest, alongside Colby he is the most confrontational persona in the UFC right now. He is just the kind of guy that a lot of people want to see get humbled, which from a business perspective is a good thing. Conor had the same thing, so did Ronda. Likewise theres black fighters like Ngannou, Lewis, Reem and Yoel who are among the most universally liked. 

I do think there tends to be more of a toxic, underlying social issue vibe to some of these fights these days though, and i'm not a fan. Colby/Woodley before this was obviously highly charged too. Maybe i'm wearing rose tinted glasses but I dont recall the same kind of energy from stuff like Chuck/Rampage or Anderson/Chael. Its all just bread and circus at the end of the day.


----------



## AEWMoxley




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I dont get Jones trash talk here. Whats he expect Izzy to do, just say screw you to the MW Division and move up for a Superfight already? Izzy can be a great, but right now he has 2 Title defences it seems ridiculous to go into a Superfight already.

And Jones is one to talk. The guy talked about going to HW for a decade and bitched out every time until now. Even now, will he actually go up to HW? The dude was struggling at LHW in recent fights.


----------



## Stormbringer

It didn't stop Conor from going up after a whopping 0 defenses. And people ate that up.

But Izzy already calles his shot. He called out Cannonier if he wins. So I don't think we have to worry about Izzy at all.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

I don't watch MMA anymore except for Adesanya and a couple others here and there so all I really wanted to say is that of course he took dope, look at his fucking doped up opponent. He did what he had to do to win lol


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Btw.....where did Slickback go?


----------



## Stormbringer

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Btw.....where did Slickback go?


Site'a dead, the world is fire, who knows...


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> Site'a dead, the world is fire, who knows...


Hes tied up in your basement isnt he?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Why does Holly Holm get so many Main Event and CO-Main slots?

Does anyone get excited by the prospect of a Holm fight? The Ronda Rousey beatdown was 5 years ago and Holly hasn't put in an exciting or remotely impressive performance since then. For as techiccal as she is, she's the definition of a point fighter.


----------



## famicommander

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Why does Holly Holm get so many Main Event and CO-Main slots?
> 
> Does anyone get excited by the prospect of a Holm fight? The Ronda Rousey beatdown was 5 years ago and Holly hasn't put in an exciting or remotely impressive performance since then. For as techiccal as she is, she's the definition of a point fighter.


She totally dominated tonight and in her last 2 fights won all 8 rounds against 2 fighters currently ranked in the top 6. The Pennington rematch was boring but she totally dominated that too. Tonight she landed over 100 strikes and secured several takedowns.

And as for impressive post Rousey performances, she got completely robbed against Germaine de Randamie. Not only did she win three rounds and get hosed on the decision straight up, but Germaine should have been deducted points for landing multiple combinations after the bell in 2 rounds.

Holm lost legitimately to Nunes, Cyborg, Shevchenko, and Tate. No shame in that. But she's also a 3 division world champion boxer and she should be a 2 division world champion UFC fighter.

She should get the Germaine rematch next. She probably can't beat Nunes but she's still a big name and the most accomplished female combat sports athlete in history.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

famicommander said:


> She totally dominated tonight and in her last 2 fights won all 8 rounds against 2 fighters currently ranked in the top 6. The Pennington rematch was boring but she totally dominated that too. Tonight she landed over 100 strikes and secured several takedowns.
> 
> And as for impressive post Rousey performances, she got completely robbed against Germaine de Randamie. Not only did she win three rounds and get hosed on the decision straight up, but Germaine should have been deducted points for landing multiple combinations after the bell in 2 rounds.
> 
> Holm lost legitimately to Nunes, Cyborg, Shevchenko, and Tate. No shame in that. But she's also a 3 division world champion boxer and she should be a 2 division world champion UFC fighter.
> 
> She should get the Germaine rematch next. She probably can't beat Nunes but she's still a big name and the most accomplished female combat sports athlete in history.


She's so boring though, thats the thing. Her version of domination is to just ish ish ish her opponents guard rarely ever actually landing anything but staying busy and using movement to not get touched herself. She could win 10 fights in a row in this same manner and she's still a hard sell to get people to buy her in any Title fight because her pitter patter point fighting style doesn't beat the top fighters.


----------



## Stormbringer

I agree, Holly is mostly boring to watch. But she's really good at controlling range and scoring points. We're at a point where the division needs new blood. Problem is that Holly and GDR will be right there as lifelong martial artists who can turn back most all challengers. The other leftovers of the Rousey era are mostly gone, but damn if Holly and GDR aren't heads higher than the others.

Most of the talent is at 115 anyway. I say we close up 145 and bring in 105. At least we'd have more than 4 fighters in the division.


----------



## famicommander

Holly Holm landed 187 significant strikes and 4 takedowns last night. She's had boring fights in the past but you're nuts if you think her performance last night was anything but outstanding. 

If she fails in her next UFC title shot I think she should try bare knuckle. They are paying good money to fighters like Bec Rawlings and Paige VanZant, neither of whom are anywhere near Holm's level. Holm could easily be a world champion in BKFC.


----------



## Stormbringer

Or break her knuckles...


----------



## Stormbringer

Aaaaaaannnd Usman vs Burns is off!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> Aaaaaaannnd Usman vs Burns is off!


Urgh wtf. 256 is still ages away, neither of them have fought for months and they would have already been training for each other plenty by now.


----------



## Stormbringer

According to Ariel, Usman needs more time. I wonder if it's his knees.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Darren Till trolling the hell out of Mike Perry literally had me laughing my ass off.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Perry doesnt have the brain capacity to process humour.


----------



## yeahbaby!

I thought Holm the other night was great, very professional and skilled. The fight kept me awake. 

Reeeeally looking forward to Ortega v Zombie. Ortega hasn't fought since Max took him to school is that right?


----------



## Stormbringer

Hoping Zombie gets passed Ortega so he gets to the belt. I'm already tired of Volkanovski, and he's been champ for 2 weeks.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Stormbringer said:


> Hoping Zombie gets passed Ortega so he gets to the belt. I'm already tired of Volkanovski, and he's been champ for 2 weeks.


How can you be tired of Volk? Whats he done wrong?


----------



## Stormbringer

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> How can you be tired of Volk? Whats he done wrong?


He just simply won a meh split decision in a couple meh fights. Everyone says he lost to Max in the rematch and then some are talking about another fucking fight. I'm just over him entirely. I saw a post on another site that is his post fight press interview, Alex sounded like he was trying to convince himself that he won the fight. Like I said, I'm just done with him.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Stormbringer said:


> He just simply won a meh split decision in a couple meh fights. Everyone says he lost to Max in the rematch and then some are talking about another fucking fight. I'm just over him entirely. I saw a post on another site that is his post fight press interview, Alex sounded like he was trying to convince himself that he won the fight. Like I said, I'm just done with him.


How was either fight meh?

He clearly won the first fight. Only bitter, obsessed Max fans think Max won that first one. Volk had him off his game for 25 minutes. Then the second one he made adjustments mid fight and turned the tide after Max won the first 2 rounds.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> How can you be tired of Volk? Whats he done wrong?



Hes white.


----------



## Stormbringer

Simmer down there, Eva. Simmer down. It's not me trying to hate the guy. I'm just way less than impressed by his fights with Max. I said the first fight was boring. And the second was a split that people called for Max. I want this division to move forward, I don't want to see another fight between these two guys.

Moving on, I really hope Marlon loses tonight. Just so he doesn't get another title fight and quit after the first round.

And Turtle, seriously....


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> And Turtle, seriously....














Side note, I hope Amirkhani gets destroyed, I'm fucking sick of hearing about that guy over here.


----------



## PLEASURE DUDE

Stormbringer said:


> *AT UFC 239, THE MALE AND FEMALE GOATs DEFEND NOT ONLY THEIR CHAMPIONSHIP TITLES,
> BUT THEIR UNDISPUTED CLAIMS TO THE MONIKER, "GREATEST OF ALL TIME!"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But the night is not just about championships. Prestige and contendership is on the line as Jorge Masvidal takes on the undefeated Ben Askren in a welterweight showcase!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Making his long awaited return to the cage is Luke Rockhold. But things have changed. He's now jumping into the fray as a light heavyweight. And welcoming him to his new home will be Jan Blachowicz.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And kicking off the ppv is the king of Just Bleed himself, Diego Nightmare Sanchez! What more needs to be said about Diego other than....
> 
> 
> JUST BLEED!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From top to bottom this card has show of the month, Year, DECADE, written all over it! I cannot wait for this one.


----------



## PLEASURE DUDE




----------



## Stormbringer

Perez, you cain't be out here wearing Joker face and losing like this....


----------



## Stormbringer

You just got to retire after this!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> You just got to retire after this!


Poor bastard. Achieves his dream, then gets put on the highlight reel forever like a month later.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Also, that was a really good card.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I really hope they can get Islam a new fight for 254, and/or add something crazy like a Ferg or Chandler fight. Its still a great card but it was absolutely killer before Islam/RDA got cancelled.


----------



## Stormbringer

Khabib asked Tony to fill in for RDA. He thinks Islam is not ranked too low for Tony and it would be a chance to get on the card after Dustin pulled out of their's


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Seems possible that Chimaev could be added to 254 which would be great. Tony doesnt want to take the Islam fight by the looks of it, which I kind of understand (late notice, rankings etc) but on the other hand I just wanna see the guy back in there so we can see if that Gaethje fight was just a blip or the beginning of the end. 

Ciryl Gane out of this weekends card as well.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

I'm still an Izzy fan but that post-fight hump was bullshit. How can he talk about he hates bullies then go ahead and do that and cyberbully the guy he knocked out for weeks after the fact? And yes MMA fighters can be bullied. I'd actually argue a MMA fighter who loses a high profile fight is just about as vulnerable as anyone to bullying. On paper what he did was sexual assault even if his intention was just to clown the guy. It'd be nice to see Izzy have some self-awareness rather than blame the backlash on homophobia or other things. The build up to the fight wasn't even that personal. He called Izzy skinny and made fun of his earrings. It's hardly some Khabib Conor blood feud. Grow the fuck up Izzy.

Also Dana White fucking sucks these days. He's always been an asshole but now he sucks as a promoter too. He completely gives up on trying to make fights the moment a fighter doesn't completely bow to his whims. He used to be able to compromise and get things done more often. If he's too old and tired for this shit then replace him. Sick of his stubborn bald headed ass.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Seems possible that Chimaev could be added to 254 which would be great. Tony doesnt want to take the Islam fight by the looks of it, which I kind of understand (late notice, rankings etc) but on the other hand I just wanna see the guy back in there *so we can see if that Gaethje fight was just a blip or the beginning of the end.*
> 
> Ciryl Gane out of this weekends card as well.


I'm going with option C; Gaethje is better than Tony, and fought a lot smarter than Tony.



BulletClubFangirl said:


> I'm still an Izzy fan but that post-fight hump was bullshit. How can he talk about he hates bullies then go ahead and do that and cyberbully the guy he knocked out for weeks after the fact? And yes MMA fighters can be bullied. I'd actually argue a MMA fighter who loses a high profile fight is just about as vulnerable as anyone to bullying. On paper what he did was sexual assault even if his intention was just to clown the guy. It'd be nice to see Izzy have some self-awareness rather than blame the backlash on homophobia or other things. The build up to the fight wasn't even that personal. He called Izzy skinny and made fun of his earrings. It's hardly some Khabib Conor blood feud. Grow the fuck up Izzy.
> 
> Also Dana White fucking sucks these days. He's always been an asshole but now he sucks as a promoter too. He completely gives up on trying to make fights the moment a fighter doesn't completely bow to his whims. He used to be able to compromise and get things done more often. If he's too old and tired for this shit then replace him. Sick of his stubborn bald headed ass.


I dont get why everyone chuckled at all the clowning and shit talk from Costa, but then act like Izzy crossed the line. All well and good when Paulo was being the clown, but Izzy cant be?

Dana seems to just think he's so much better than all the fighters and they should all grovel at his feet dancing when he commands them too and happily accepting the peanuts he pays them while he swims in his pool of money. Guys an even bigger trash bag than he used to be.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I'm going with option C; Gaethje is better than Tony, and fought a lot smarter than Tony.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont get why everyone chuckled at all the clowning and shit talk from Costa, but then act like Izzy crossed the line. All well and good when Paulo was being the clown, but Izzy cant be?
> 
> Dana seems to just think he's so much better than all the fighters and they should all grovel at his feet dancing when he commands them too and happily accepting the peanuts he pays them while he swims in his pool of money. Guys an even bigger trash bag than he used to be.


What did Costa say that warranted being dry-humped or humiliated for weeks on end after the fight? It was standard pre-fight trash talk that Izzy engaged in too. He was already knocked out in front of the world. It's just morbid to keep kicking him while he's down.


----------



## Stormbringer

ANDRADE DOES IT AGAIN!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Main event wasnt as exciting as it could have been considering who was involved, but Ortega looked good.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Ortega looked awesome. Really good. Would love to see him v Max again.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Holy shit I only just realised that 254 is on at 9pm my time. Yay for not having to get up at five in the morning.


----------



## Stormbringer

That snake in the grass, Stipe is ot till March. And then you add in time get in the gym and train, just means that Francis is gonna be out for damned near a year. How is it fair to to the division and Francis especially? Been 2 title fights in 18 months and yet no Interim Championship despite them being handed out like candy at other weight classes. Francis save for Stipe has beaten everyone else in the division that matters. What else is he supposed to do? Shit's infuriating. UFC need to do what's right by the division and move forward. Get Francis in there with someone for an Interim Championship.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> That snake in the grass, Stipe is ot till March. And then you add in time get in the gym and train, just means that Francis is gonna be out for damned near a year. How is it fair to to the division and Francis especially? Been 2 title fights in 18 months and yet no Interim Championship despite them being handed out like candy at other weight classes. Francis save for Stipe has beaten everyone else in the division that matters. What else is he supposed to do? Shit's infuriating. UFC need to do what's right by the division and move forward. Get Francis in there with someone for an Interim Championship.


I agree. The division really needs to move forward now. Problem with an interim bout though is Ngannou has already destroyed practically every viable opponent anyway. Maybe if Lewis gets past Blaydes (which I dont expect) they could do the rematch. Or maybe sell the Rozenstruik rematch as "he got caught early and was unprepared the first time, shit happens" or something. Of course the best outcome by far is if we just get Stipe/Ngannou 2, and preferably soon.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

You sort of have to book an Interim fight for Francis at this point dont you? How longs he have to sit out waiting? Find someone to sacrifice to him or let him go jump in the Boxing ring for a fight. If Stipe is out till March its going to be a couple months after that before he can fight. Long ass time for a guy to have to sit out waiting on the Champ.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Well...that was card of the year wasnt it? holy fuck.


----------



## La Parka

What a career by the champ


----------



## Joel

Waiting to see what excuses the dopey haters say now.

Would be far easier to just say, "I got it terribly wrong. Khabib was the best".


----------



## RapShepard

Not the goat but good career


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

RapShepard said:


> Not the goat but good career


Agreed. Theres some pretty crazy hyperbole going down on Sherdog right now though as expected. For me he was another 3-4 good wins off being in the GOAT discussion. Sad to see him walk away so soon.


----------



## Stormbringer

Damned good card. Sad that it fell apart but they kept things good.

Khabib can truly ride off into the sunset. The universe has shown us that Tony vs Khabib would be the death of us all.

I think Khabib is officially in the top 10 GOAT rankings in MMA after today/tonight. 29 is nothing to sneer at. Would like to see him add another top 5 name to his resume but I can respect what he did by retiring after his father passing.

Hope to God they dont use this as a way to put Conor in a title fight just because.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> Hope to God they dont use this as a way to put Conor in a title fight just because.


You and I both know God wont be listening for that one.....


----------



## Stormbringer

One guy said UFC should do a 4 man tournament for the vacant belt. He called for DP vs Conor and Justin vs Chandler. I don't think it's fair to leave out Tony when he's only lost to Justin after a 12 fight streak. I'd put Tony vs Chandler. Especially after Justin's loss to Khabib and losses to Eddie and DP. That way get to see where Tony and Chandler both stand and the real belt would be on the line at the end of the road.


----------



## Ladron4wf

I think he's the greatest ever. GSP runs him close but had a few black marks, namely the first Serra fight.

Neither Silva nor Jones were/are as dominant as Khabib was. To put things into perspective, this man was 29-0 in a brutal division without ever being knocked down or cut. In 29 fights.

Its staggering. What a career and what a way to finish it off. Stunning triangle and its apparently only the 3rd time ever a fight was stopped by triangle.


----------



## Ladron4wf

Stormbringer said:


> One guy said UFC should do a 4 man tournament for the vacant belt. He called for DP vs Conor and Justin vs Chandler. I don't think it's fair to leave out Tony when he's only lost to Justin after a 12 fight streak. I'd put Tony vs Chandler. Especially after Justin's loss to Khabib and losses to Eddie and DP. That way get to see where Tony and Chandler both stand and the real belt would be on the line at the end of the road.


Tony was offered Chandler but refused the fight. They might shaft him as a result.

But a mini tournament sounds like the best idea to me as well.


----------



## Stormbringer

Ladron4wf said:


> Tony was offered Chandler but refused the fight. They might shaft him as a result.


Probably didn't get any guarantees that it would make him number 1 contender like the DP fight would have. But who knows what bullshit Dana pulled behind closed doors.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Top 5 Goat yes but no number 1 for me. Look at Jon Jones resume compared to Khabibs. Different ball parks


----------



## Ladron4wf

Rowdy Yates said:


> Top 5 Goat yes but no number 1 for me. Look at Jon Jones resume compared to Khabibs. Different ball parks


Indeed. Khabib is undefeated while Jones isn't.

Khabib has been much more dominant in his wins than Jones has. Jones was out fought in more rounds in his last fight alone than khabib has lost rounds in his entire career.

Khabib has never tested positive for PEDs. Jones is the dirtiest fighter in recent UFC history and has had multiple positive tests.

Worse record. While taking PEDs. While being nowhere near as dominant when he "wins".


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Jones fought in 15 championship fights in the Ufc beating the likes of Shogun, DC, Rampage, Vitor, Gus, Rashad, Lyoto, Chael to name a few

Khabib fought in 4 championship fights beating 11th ranked and one day replacement ragin Al. Conor who had been inactive for 2 years, Dustin and Justin and spent the majority of them fights boring us to death with constant wrestling

As i said, different ball parks


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Never been a fan of Khabib, but the dudes a beast.

Still the talk of him being the GOAT is beyond absurd. He fought 3 Championship calibre guys and thats it. 26 of those wins were against mid tier fighters. How is that more impressive than Jon Jones, or GSP, or Anderson Silva?


----------



## Joel

Jon Jones and Anderson Silva. Confirmed PED users. Still being held in high regard. You gotta laugh.


----------



## Error_404

Don't want to get into talks about greatest ever but that record of 29-0 and retiring as a reigning champ is one that will impress the heck out of everyone. I for one enjoyed his grappling skills that he used in his fights. It's not all about looking aesthetic.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Proven cheaters arent qualified in the convo. No bones no spider.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Even if you dismiss Jones and Silva because of PED's its absurd to put Khabib above GSP. GSP's got something like a 12-2 record in Title fights, dominated his division for years. Avenged his two losses, and was a Champ in two weight classes. Khabib's resume doesn't compare; 3 big Title fights, and then stomping the middle of the pack for 26 fights.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

For me Conors resume is more impressive than Khabibs, so is Stipes, not to mention the likes of DC, Mighty Mouse. Khabib is a absolute beast no question and without doubt he is the most dominant champ we have ever seen but at the end of the day his calibre of opponent for the vast majority of his career means IMO he can not even be considered to be the number 1 goat


----------



## Ladron4wf

Rowdy Yates said:


> Jones fought in 15 championship fights in the Ufc beating the likes of Shogun, DC, Rampage, Vitor, Gus, Rashad, Lyoto, Chael to name a few
> 
> Khabib fought in 4 championship fights beating 11th ranked and one day replacement ragin Al. Conor who had been inactive for 2 years, Dustin and Justin and spent the majority of them fights boring us to death with constant wrestling
> 
> As i said, different ball parks


Yeah but Jones was offered a title fight way earlier so ofcourse that affects the number of title defenses.

And why is Chael a feather in his cap. Chael was a middleweight at his best. Fighting smaller men who made the jump up isnt somethijg to prop him up with.

Worse record. Took PEDs. Wasn't as dominant in his wins. So yes, different ball parks.


----------



## Ladron4wf

Rowdy Yates said:


> For me Conors resume is more impressive than Khabibs, so is Stipes, not to mention the likes of DC, Mighty Mouse. Khabib is a absolute beast no question and without doubt he is the most dominant champ we have ever seen but at the end of the day his calibre of opponent for the vast majority of his career means IMO he can not even be considered to be the number 1 goat


Alright this is simply the dumbest post I've seen all day here. Connor's legacy isn't anywhere near Khabib's and nobody who understands MMA would make an argument that his resume is better than the man who decimated and humbled him, en route to a 29-0 record while retiring as the undisputed champion.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Who mentioned legacy? I said resume, on paper Conors wins over the likes of Max, Dustin, Aldo, Mendes, Eddie Alvarez, Nate is more impressive than the names on Khabibs list and for the record i would have Khabib above Conor on any goat list. I was just using Conors resume as a example. To be considered the number one goat you need longevity at the top, not 3 title defences then retirement


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Ladron4wf said:


> Yeah but Jones was offered a title fight way earlier so ofcourse that affects the number of title defenses.
> 
> And why is Chael a feather in his cap. Chael was a middleweight at his best. Fighting smaller men who made the jump up isnt somethijg to prop him up with.
> 
> Worse record. Took PEDs. Wasn't as dominant in his wins. So yes, different ball parks.


Khabib lacks the depth of quality wins that Jones, GSP or Anderson have. His top 5 wins are good but after that you are quickly getting to guys like Iaquinta and Michael Johnson. Then on top of that 16 of his 29 wins came from fighting at a domestic level in Russia, often against guys who were inexperienced and/or had losing records. I mean. Fedor gets criticised for record padding but he spent a higher percentage of his career competing in the big leagues against name fighters, plus he had the extra factor of being a small HW when considering him in the GOAT discussion. 


If Khabib would have stuck around a little longer and added Chandler and a few other quality wins to his record then the depth would start to become comparable, as it stands its definitely not.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Khabib lacks the depth of quality wins that Jones, GSP or Anderson have. His top 5 wins are good but after that you are quickly getting to guys like Iaquinta and Michael Johnson. Then on top of that 16 of his 29 wins came from fighting at a domestic level in Russia, often against guys who were inexperienced and/or had losing records. I mean. Fedor gets criticised for record padding but he spent a higher percentage of his career competing in the big leagues against name fighters, plus he had the extra factor of being a small HW when considering him in the GOAT discussion.
> 
> 
> If Khabib would have stuck around a little longer and added Chandler and a few other quality wins to his record then the depth would start to become comparable, as it stands its definitely not.


Exactly this. As good as Khabib is, and as much as there's that potential for him to have been the GOAT. Those claims cant be made when he lacks depth in his accolades. There's guys who have 10 or more Championship wins, there's guys who have wins over a stack of former Champs on their resume's. Khabib only got to that point where he could start racking up meaningful GOAT worthy wins recently. Its really only his last 3 fights that were truly impressive in regards to who he beat. If he had on dominated a few more guys, hit like 35-0 or there abouts then you can seriously start calling him the GOAT. But you cant put his accolades, his resume, over the likes of GSP, Stipe, Mighty Mouse, DC etc. Like 29-0 when more than half those were achieved in shady ass Russia over tomato cans just isn't an impressive enough resume.


----------



## deadcool

It's very sad that Khabib retired. He left behind an incredible legacy and he is the best pound for pound fighter in UFC history.


----------



## Ladron4wf

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Khabib lacks the depth of quality wins that Jones, GSP or Anderson have. His top 5 wins are good but after that you are quickly getting to guys like Iaquinta and Michael Johnson. Then on top of that 16 of his 29 wins came from fighting at a domestic level in Russia, often against guys who were inexperienced and/or had losing records. I mean. Fedor gets criticised for record padding but he spent a higher percentage of his career competing in the big leagues against name fighters, plus he had the extra factor of being a small HW when considering him in the GOAT discussion.
> 
> 
> If Khabib would have stuck around a little longer and added Chandler and a few other quality wins to his record then the depth would start to become comparable, as it stands its definitely not.


We might be saying the same thing. Khabib division DOES lack the quality that Fedor's and Silva's did. But neither of those guys dominated their divisiona the way Khabib did. Not did they come close.

Why on earth would we care about Chandler? He's literally a nobody, even in the division that you say lacks quality. Khabib has already not only finished everyone of note but did so decisively.


----------



## Ladron4wf

deadcool said:


> It's very sad that Khabib retired. He left behind an incredible legacy and he is the best pound for pound fighter in UFC history.


Easily. The only question is whether he's the outright GOAT.

Its him, GSP, and Fedor in the top tier. And I think he's actually better than both.


----------



## deadcool

Ladron4wf said:


> Easily. The only question is whether he's the outright GOAT.
> 
> Its him, GSP, and Fedor in the top tier. And I think he's actually better than both.


I agree. I was really hoping the GSP Khabib fight would happen.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Great card, great to see Whittaker school Cannonier. Khabib is a beast completely destroying one of the best and he deserves nothing but respect. Based on his performances I see no reason why he wouldn't have beaten more UFC top tiers if he was in UFC longer. He would've killed Tony.


----------



## Carter84

Much respect to the best pound for pound ufc fighter and one of the GOAT in jfc history khabib, man his speech at the end had me tearing up, my mam just nearly died 3 times in 2 days , so him losing his dad who he wpdone this for was really respected off a lot of ppl, he's promised his mam he won't fight no more 

Now we get mcgregor v poirier again ffs didn't Connor beat him already

We get data he makes u money but I'm half Irish and I'm sick of u putting him ahead of much more talented fighters , 


Ill always have this though


----------



## Carter84

deadcool said:


> I agree. I was really hoping the GSP Khabib fight would happen.



Same but hey at least we got to see them in there primes kick asses and take names , GSP , Bones, Khabib, my top3 ufc fighters.


----------



## Carter84

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Exactly this. As good as Khabib is, and as much as there's that potential for him to have been the GOAT. Those claims cant be made when he lacks depth in his accolades. There's guys who have 10 or more Championship wins, there's guys who have wins over a stack of former Champs on their resume's. Khabib only got to that point where he could start racking up meaningful GOAT worthy wins recently. Its really only his last 3 fights that were truly impressive in regards to who he beat. If he had on dominated a few more guys, hit like 35-0 or there abouts then you can seriously start calling him the GOAT. But you cant put his accolades, his resume, over the likes of GSP, Stipe, Mighty Mouse, DC etc. Like 29-0 when more than half those were achieved in shady ass Russia over tomato cans just isn't an impressive enough resume.



But he never lost the names u said there have lost


----------



## Carter84

Now I want a bones rematch to put end of the controversial b.s of his last fight so he can do this to I forget his name


----------



## Ladron4wf

Carter84 said:


> Same but hey at least we got to see them in there primes kick asses and take names , GSP , Bones, Khabib, my top3 ufc fighters.


I wish we got to see Silva vs GSP. Just never materialized.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

This weekend is gonna be kind of emotional. God I hope he has one last Matrix -esque KO in him.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

That Bellator card was good apart from the judging in the Swagger and Corrales fights. Homasi/Voelker was one of the best KOs of the year.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Sad farewell for Anderson Silva. But this fight was always going to come down to what Uriah Hall showed up. If Hall showed up in awe and overly respectful Anderson would cruise to a UD, but if Hall showed up to win he was bound to connect with some power at some point. 

Its crazy to think what Anderson Silva's Legacy could have been if he had of retired before the Weidman fights as he had considered doing. If he retired at 16-0 in the UFC, and all those records to his name, no PED failures. He'd still be seriously in the GOAT discussion.

Im still a huge Anderson fan, the things he did in the cage at his peak were just unreal. But this horror end to his career after Weidman dethroned him and the two PED failures have really tarnished his Legacy. Particularly the PED failures. 



Carter84 said:


> But he never lost the names u said there have lost


Well how many World Championship / Top of the Division level guys did Khabib fight compared to Jones, or GSP or even Anderson? Jones and GSP in particular beat a lot of guys that would have been long reigning Champs if Jones / GSP weren't around. Khabib didn't start fighting those sort of guys until the very end of his career. He dominated them. But its ridiculous to suggest that a guy who won the vacant Title off freaking Raging Al, then defended it 3 times is without question the GOAT. Khabib needed to have stayed around and knocked off a few more of those elite level guys to seriosuly enter the GOAT discussion.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Apparently Adesanya vs Blachowicz is in the works for the LHW Title.

Bit earlier than Izzy planned on going up to 205 but the timing makes sense right now. There's no viable contender at MW right now, closest is Bobby Knuckles who has shown a disinterest in that rematch on top of Izzy not having any interest in that rematch either. Everyone else at MW needs some more wins to warrant a Title shot. And 205 is the same really, there's no obvious contender for Jan at the moment. Santos is the only guy who comes to mind and he hasn't fought in what feels like forever now. 

Didn't expect Izzy to essentially clean out 185 so quickly, going to be insane if a guy from a tiny gym in Auckland is a Champ-Champ in the UFC.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

The moment that got him KO'd was very, very sloppy but there were occasional flashes of the old Anderson at times. He is a very good 45 even though he cant get the wins anymore at that level. 

Whole thing was pretty emotional, Hall bawling his eyes out etc lol. Out of all the Mount Rushmore guys, theres something special about Anderson, he was the guy you'd show non-MMA fans back in the day to prove it wasnt just "human cock fighting" or whatever. 

If Izzy is gonna try to make a run at LHW now is a pretty opportune time to do it. The division is a mess.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Lesnar Turtle said:


> The moment that got him KO'd was very, very sloppy but there were occasional flashes of the old Anderson at times. He is a very good 45 even though he cant get the wins anymore at that level.
> 
> Whole thing was pretty emotional, Hall bawling his eyes out etc lol. Out of all the Mount Rushmore guys, theres something special about Anderson, he was the guy you'd show non-MMA fans back in the day to prove it wasnt just "human cock fighting" or whatever.
> 
> If Izzy is gonna try to make a run at LHW now is a pretty opportune time to do it. The division is a mess.


I've long felt like Anderson bought into his hype and mystique more than anyone else. For a guy so talented and who can be so technical and smooth he makes some dumb mistakes and leaves himself wide open. Like I remember when Bisping dropped him, Michael did so because Anderson put himself in a ridiculously bad position due to throwing some wild sloppy strike that left him wide open. Anderson still thinks he cant be touched and thinks he's too elusive and unpredictable when reality is guys have figured him out. 

He charged in recklessly and left himself wide open against a talented kickboxer with huge power. A sad way to see his career end really.


----------



## Stormbringer

Someone broke Khabib's record down and you see how hollow it is. All of his wins outside of UFC were against guys with losing records or 0-0 records. Yeah Khabib's a machine but being 10-0 vs 0-2 isn't impressive at all. No one gloats about a 25 year old beating up a 12 year old.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Shame Silva couldn't go out on a win, but jesus why stick around until you're 45?

In the time I've been watching I think he's the best I've ever seen. I've never seen anyone move around like that with such incredible varied striking. Great great fighters would look comical when he fought them. He's the GOAT in my opinion. He just should've retired a lot sooner.


----------



## Stormbringer

Retired fighters don't make money. Sad fact of MMA is that you're not making boxing money at the main event level based on solely on being in the main event. Or based on talent.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Manhoef/Corey Anderson is.....well...its Bellator.


----------



## Stormbringer

Lol


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Who are you guys favouring for tomorrows main event? i'm edging towards Thiago but on paper its a tough one to call. 

Pretty good fight.


----------



## Stormbringer

I'll go with Santos on this one. Glover is older and hittable. I just hope Thiago's legs don't explode again.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Old man strength.


----------



## Stormbringer

Starting to put Islam Machichev on my shit list.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Felder stepping in on short notice for a full 5 rounder with RDA apparently. Gotta respect that.


----------



## Stormbringer

Felder winning this fight puts him right back into contendership at 155. Just imagine if Felder just starts to feel the itch again he'll be a win or 2 away from talking shit with Tony or Chandler.

Then again, RDA is a mother fucker when he's on point and this is gonna be hell for Felder. I just hope that UFC doesn't try to rebook the Islam fight. RDA should be looking forward not backward.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Khaos Williams is building up momentum fast.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

That judging in the Main Event was absurd. 50-45 x 2 and a 48-47 the other way.


----------



## RapShepard

Haven't been in this thread in a while. That Khaos Williams KO was great as was the Strickland KO.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Khaos is like the coolest name ever.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

yeahbaby! said:


> Khaos is like the coolest name ever.


Him and Tyson Fury sound like Tekken characters.


----------



## Stormbringer

I think Brian Fury is a Tekken character....

Is it sad that even as a hardcore fan, I only recognize 3 names at 125?

Finally someone with sense enough to tap to strikes. Why don't guys do that more often.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

The Shevchenko sisters grappling is insane. Considering both of them come from elite level kickboxing backgrounds, the fact that both of them now possess such high level grappling as well is crazy. Best siblings MMA has ever seen?

Its also insane that Shogun is still only 38, its time for him to retire, but realistically its been time for him to retire for about a decade now. The guy his his peak young and then fell off a cliff young as well and just isn't able to compete with younger guys at all anymore. He's so shop worn and too slow and plodding in there.


----------



## RapShepard

Clowning her kiai's is hilarious


----------



## RapShepard

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> The Shevchenko sisters grappling is insane. Considering both of them come from elite level kickboxing backgrounds, the fact that both of them now possess such high level grappling as well is crazy. Best siblings MMA has ever seen?
> 
> Its also insane that Shogun is still only 38, its time for him to retire, but realistically its been time for him to retire for about a decade now. The guy his his peak young and then fell off a cliff young as well and just isn't able to compete with younger guys at all anymore. He's so shop worn and too slow and plodding in there.


Their grappling has improved so much , I'd say the Diaz brothers or Noguiera brothers probably best siblings though


----------



## Stormbringer

My God the kiyahs! Holy Hell that was torture. Glad they said something.

How the fuck is this division so fucking thin!? How are these two ranked 2 and 4?! My God.

Kiyah! Kiyah! Kiyah! Kiyah! KIYAH!


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Wtf is Mike Perry about. Guy has a screw loose, Got all the credentials but zero dedication and discipline. I fear this man will die at a young age


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

That was a retirement performance from Shogun. Hes a legend but hes got nothing left, not at UFC level anyway.




Stormbringer said:


> I think Brian Fury is a Tekken character....













Used to be my go to on 3 back in the day.


----------



## Stormbringer

The cage grabs by Fig kind of taint the win for me. Like blatantly stopping the takedown and then winning by cheating...


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

255's main event sucked


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Doubt it but does anyone watch Glory Kickboxing? It looks far more entertaining than UFC.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> Doubt it but does anyone watch Glory Kickboxing? It looks far more entertaining than UFC.


It has its moments but it just feels so small scale and dead compared to what K-1 was in the 90s and 00s.


----------



## Stipe Tapped

_Anderson Silva voice after being gone for 18 months_: "I back. I back."

How y'all doing? Sorry for my absence lads. 

Jones over Tyson tonight. Assuming that stupid cut rule has been scrapped along with the other stupid bullshit.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Stipe Tapped said:


> _Anderson Silva voice after being gone for 18 months_: "I back. I back."
> 
> How y'all doing? Sorry for my absence lads.
> 
> Jones over Tyson tonight. Assuming that stupid cut rule has been scrapped along with the other stupid bullshit.


Depends whether Tyson still has that strength, but yeah, Jones.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Fuck this whole card now Blaydes/Lewis is gone.


----------



## Stormbringer

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Fuck this whole card now Blaydes/Lewis is gone.


I legit wanted to see that one fight! Now it's fuck this whole card. Not even watching.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

This upcoming card aint so great either.


I'm watching some old Pride shows. Get off my lawn.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

In surprising news Yoel Romero is no longer in the UFC.

Very out of the blue, get the feeling Yoel wanted out to go be a Champion somewhere else and Dana and co. didn't have any issue with letting a 43 year old who can murk every man on the planet go. Yoel was in a tricky spot. Lost 3 Title fights, had a dud performance his last time out, but still good enough to beat 99% of people on the roster.

Crazy he was never UFC Champ, when Strikeforce was absorbed I was sure he and Jacare were future Champs. Though I guess Yoel should of had an interim Title on his resume if he didn't miss weight vs Rockhold.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

He'll be a good signing for someone, even at 43.


----------



## Stormbringer

Yoel has literally 1 bad performance on his UFC resume and they say fuck it.

And as for the title fights, not Manu people realize that he was screwed over in both instances. The point 2 pounds, he still had a whole hour to cut weight but they just took it away from him. And in the Luke fight, no one ever bring up that Yoel was a late replacement. He was scheduled to face David Branch at a date 3 weeks later. He would have been on target to make weight if he kept his original date. Or they could have moved Luke to Yoel's card instead. Either way, Yoel gets fucked.

And let's not bring up the shit show that was Bisping as champion.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> Yoel has literally 1 bad performance on his UFC resume and they say fuck it.
> 
> And as for the title fights, not Manu people realize that he was screwed over in both instances. The point 2 pounds, he still had a whole hour to cut weight but they just took it away from him. And in the Luke fight, no one ever bring up that Yoel was a late replacement. He was scheduled to face David Branch at a date 3 weeks later. He would have been on target to make weight if he kept his original date. Or they could have moved Luke to Yoel's card instead. Either way, Yoel gets fucked.
> 
> And let's not bring up the shit show that was Bisping as champion.


Hes still clearly a top 5 MW, and he has some name value too, its weird letting him go. This opens the door for Coker to bring him in and do Yoel/Mousasi though. That would be legit as fuck.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Skimming through this latest card. I wasnt gonna watch but I heard it was pretty action packed. That slam KO was vicious.


----------



## Stormbringer

Dana said that they are looking to lay off 60 fighters in the next year. He's starting to feel those Covid tickets flying away I guess. He tried to justify Yoel's lay off as a 40+ guy who is 1-4 in his last 5. Meanwhile BJ, Cowboy, Randa, Diego etc have uber shitty records, are old or both and still are on the roster or in BJ's case hadnt won a fight in 8 years.

Yoel shouldn't have been the first name dropped. The guy is legit top 5 in the world give him his due. He's not like Silva who was far and away past his prime.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Its a bloated roster. The standards for staying in the UFC felt a lot higher back in the day before they needed filler for their 40+ card a year obligations. So I dont mind these cuts at all overall.

Yoel was not someone to cut though. His record doesnt tell the whole story.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Thank fuck for an actual big card this weekend finally. Thats assuming corona doesnt completely decimate it in the next few days of course.

I'm hoping Tony bounces back but ive got the feeling we are seeing him in the last few fights of his career, and its not gonna be pretty. Also hoping Gane puts on an eye catching performance and gets himself in the mix because lord knows HW needs all the new blood it can get. 

Nice lead in from the boxing too.


----------



## Stormbringer

I'm still pissed from Blaydes/Lewis getting pulled


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Holy shit Rumble to Bellator! now be smart Coker and get Yoel as well.


----------



## Stormbringer

What weight class do you see Rumble coming back to?

And if they grabbed Yoel, what do you think he does?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> What weight class do you see Rumble coming back to?
> 
> And if they grabbed Yoel, what do you think he does?


Last pic I saw of Rumble the guy looked like 280lbs but it was a while ago so who knows. He could probably champ champ LHW and HW over there easily. Both divisions are extremely weak. 


Yoel/Mousasi would be legit as fuck, not sure who wins that one. Missed opportunity if Bellator dont get it done. 

Ive just got a feeling Yoel will end up with BKFC though, wouldnt mind seeing it but it'd be kind of a waste of talent imo.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Rumble going to Bellator surprised me. I thought for sure with Jones and DC gone he'd try and swoop in to be LHW Champ.


----------



## Stormbringer

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Rumble going to Bellator surprised me. I thought for sure with Jones and DC gone he'd try and swoop in to be LHW Champ.


Bellator has no USADA. And maybe, Rumble sees he can become double champ at Bellator for more money than UFC alone.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

It feels like all the old guard in MMA, all the legends have suddenly hit this point all at once where they cant compete with the younger guys anymore. Anderson, Shogun, JDS, Jacare, etc have all looked poor in their latest outings, and even the fights before then. But it definitely feels like that Era is over now and all those guys just cant hang anymore.

Never thought I'd see the day where JDS is on a 4 fight skid all by KO.



Stormbringer said:


> Bellator has no USADA. And maybe, Rumble sees he can become double champ at Bellator for more money than UFC alone.


Thinking about it it seems like it'd be a mostly money based thing. UFC just cut Yoel and plan on making another 60 cuts so they're trying to cut back on the spending, even though they already pay the fighters nothing. Guess the bald headed goof has to be able to afford his next yacht somehow.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

So...it turns out Khabib would have absolutely mauled Ferguson with no problem.


----------



## Stormbringer

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> So...it turns out Khabib would have absolutely mauled Ferguson with no problem.


5 or 6 years ago is A LOT different to today.


----------



## La Parka

Hell of a title fight.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Godammit Tony.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

That was one of the best UFC PPVs in years.


----------



## Stormbringer

Why did they put low level women on the card? And then put them high up?

What are they trying to cool the crowd before the main event, Diva style? They already have enough breaks between fights, keep the momentum rolling!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

So it seems like Yoel is going to Bellator after all? and at LHW.

If Rumble is at LHW too + Nemkov, Bader, Davis.....man, is that a better LHW division than the UFCs right now? a case could be made.

The last time any org had a better or comparable division vs its UFC equivalent was back in the Strikeforce days.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Pretty good fight night between the UFC, Glory and Canelo.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Why was this Fight Night more stacked than most PPV's are? The amount of fighters with name value on tonight was ridiculous. Good night of fights too.

I was thinking before how the top guys at WW have so far avoided fighting the best striker in the division. Usman, Colby and Burns have been smashing other grapplers without having to test their beginner level kickboxing against anyone like Wonder Boy.

Do have to say it did irk me that the show signed off with the Commentators singing the UFCs praises for being the only game in town. Just because America is full of idiots that force everything to stay closed doesn't mean there isn't sports all across the globe back up and running. 



Stormbringer said:


> 5 or 6 years ago is A LOT different to today.


5 or 6 years ago they were both still fighting cans though.

And hell the fight was meant to happen 5-6 months ago.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Lets hope we get proper crowds back sometime next year. It fucking sucks that we've seen the last fights of multiple big names taking place in empty arenas. Imagine that Joaquin Buckley KO with a live crowd too...

Fun fight night. Disappointed that the Khaos train slowed down a little but oh well.


----------



## Stormbringer

UFC can run shows in Australia right? Granted I think I read that the world doesnt want America flying all over the place spreading what was thought to be under control. Who knows.

As far as the Khabib and Tony fight, yeah it was supposed to happen months ago. But that favored Khabib as Tony got older. Go back 5 or 6 years and Tony isn't 37 in a shark tank, he's a 31/32 year old shark.

Why do they keep putting Greg Hardy on the main card?

Imagine where Wonderboy would be if he fought like this 4 years ago! Crazy that he's also getting up there in age.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> UFC can run shows in Australia right? Granted I think I read that the world doesnt want America flying all over the place spreading what was thought to be under control. Who knows.


Texas seems to be having decent sized crowds for boxing recently.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Bader was pretty dominant over Rumble in Submission underground just now. Not that too much can be read into it, punches make all the difference for Rumble obviously.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Chandler/Hooker added to the Conor/Dustin card!!


----------



## Stormbringer

It feels like Chandler has been here for 2 years! Finally he found an opponent he thinks he can beat. But it's 3 rounds so hopefully Hooker doesn't gas out.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I'm surprised they added anything decent to the card tbh, thought they were gonna do the Cowboy/Conor thing again and let Conors name carry it entirely.

Also, Anthony Pettis has left the UFC. Kind of weird considering how recently he fought (and won)

Fight Island week in January!!!! good shit.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Chimaev/Edwards off again.......


Rizin NYE tomorrow.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Injuries happen but its funny how much shit Khamzat talks and going on about fighting every week, and slapping Conor...then he goes and pulls out of his fight.

Kevin Holland seems to be what Khamzat, everyone on sherdog and the MMA media pretends Khamzat is


----------



## Stormbringer

People were under the impression that Khamzat hand a jammed finger and had to pull out. Dana flew in to protect the cow snd said that wasn't it. He failed to mention WHAT was up with Khamzat tho. USADA is the one thing I know UFC and Dana can't let people know about violations with though. We will see.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

They could fix and even improve things by doing Leon/Jorge instead but I doubt Jorge is gonna play ball considering the risk/reward and it not being PPV. 

The fact that Jorge wasnt forced to fight Leon after that incident is pretty ridiculous honestly.


----------



## Stormbringer

So did Mike Perry survive the night?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Pretty scary that hes got a pregnant girl around him too. The UFC needs to intervene and get him help because he comes across like a ticking time bomb.


----------



## RapShepard

Max did him dirty


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

That was a brutal drawn out beating. Worst since Glover/Smith. 

Great return for the UFC.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Great card last night, made amazing by my boy Max's demolition job. The difference in skill was massive, would question the match making in the first place after that result. King Max, the uncrowned champ.

Super keen now to see Ortega beat Volkanovski then on to Max v Ortega 2.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Was the Chiesa/Magny card worth watching?


----------



## Rankles75

Hahahahaha! Thank you Dustin


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Lmao. Conor will be in WWE by the time of WM.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Conor needs to fufill his destiny and fight Roman at Wrestlemania


----------



## The Boy Wonder

McGregor was doomed when Becky Lynch posted before the fight.


----------



## deadcool

What a strategic fight by Porrier. He wrapped up McGregor quicker than Khabib did. Loved every second of round 2.

Dana must be fuming because his strategy to give Conor padded fights backfired on him.


----------



## Rated R™

deadcool said:


> Dana must be fuming because his strategy to give Conor padded fights backfired on him.


LOL Post-fight to get your answer.


----------



## RamPaige

Hopefully the McGregor hype train is finally put out of commission. 

McGregor has always been a bum, he lasted longer than Dana's other pet projects(Ronda, Sage Northcutt, Paige VanZant) but he wasn't a real fighter, much like the rest, just a white Mayweather wannabe who never had the skills to back it up. 

Dana markets his fighters like it's the WWE forgetting MMA isn't predetermined; you can only hide mediocrity for so long. This makes the fighters look worse when they're essentially destroyed by "nobodies".


----------



## Rookie of the Year

McGregor has had his limitations, but we don't need to use revisionist history to shit on him. His wins over Mendes, Aldo and Alvarez were more than valid scalps against top flight competition. Stuff like the Dennis Siver contendership fight was ridiculous, but Conor is more than a mediocre fighter.

One thing you can say is that he has little to no ability to come back once he's under pressure in a fight. Fantastic front runner, with great offensive skills. But look at all his losses- once that offensive flurry fails, he falls.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

He was definitely the real deal at one point, but hes been living off of stuff he did 5 years ago. 


On another note, lol @ Chandler coming in and making a statement like that. Pretty satisfying seeing Hooker and Conor get wrecked back to back.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Nothing better then seeing the ex bellator champ shine and then see McGregor convincingly stopped and then the excuses post fight lmfao.Hope mcnuggets loses every fight til he retires.


----------



## famicommander

McGregor's last 7 fights
KO L vs Poirier
TKO W vs Cerrone
Submission L vs Nurmagomedov
TKO L vs sleepwalking Floyd Mayweather (boxing match, but your brain doesn't care what sport it gets damaged in)
TKO W vs Eddie Alvarez
MD W vs Nate Diaz
Submission L vs Nate Diaz

Overall record: 3-4 with 2 KO losses and 2 submission losses


----------



## RapShepard

RamPaige said:


> Hopefully the McGregor hype train is finally put out of commission.
> 
> McGregor has always been a bum, he lasted longer than Dana's other pet projects(Ronda, Sage Northcutt, Paige VanZant) but he wasn't a real fighter, much like the rest, just a white Mayweather wannabe who never had the skills to back it up.
> 
> Dana markets his fighters like it's the WWE forgetting MMA isn't predetermined; you can only hide mediocrity for so long. This makes the fighters look worse when they're essentially destroyed by "nobodies".


There has to be some space between bum and greatest thing ever. To say Conor is a bum is wild lol


----------



## RapShepard

Rookie of the Year said:


> McGregor has had his limitations, but we don't need to use revisionist history to shit on him. His wins over Mendes, Aldo and Alvarez were more than valid scalps against top flight competition. Stuff like the Dennis Siver contendership fight was ridiculous, but Conor is more than a mediocre fighter.
> 
> One thing you can say is that he has little to no ability to come back once he's under pressure in a fight. Fantastic front runner, with great offensive skills. But look at all his losses- once that offensive flurry fails, he falls.


Yeah like folk don't know how to manage sports hate and be honest about skills lol. Like I dislike Frankie, but I can't dent he's not one of the best fighters I've seen regardless of class or size.


----------



## Stormbringer

Glad Conor lost. I get tired of his fan boys. And now they no longer have that bullshit excuse that he's never been knocked out so his losses don't count.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Great (kind of) freak show coming up on Friday.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Always makes me laugh in MMA how someone is either the greatest thing ever or a complete and total bum.

People acting like Conor is some hopeless can who was never any good and couldn't possibly beat anyone. MMA fans are so absurd. Dudes still clearly elite, and some of his wins and God tier. He just doesn't win them all, and cant check a leg kick for some reason.


----------



## Stormbringer

Conor simply bullied smaller fighters who couldn't take a punch while UFC hyped him up. Then he beat a soft Eddie and then got exposed ever since.

CONOR IS A SIZE QUEEN!!!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

You'd think they'd move Sandhagen/Edgar or Lewis/Blaydes to 258 since its looking a bit thin, Not really complaining though, this weekends card is great for a fight night.


----------



## Stormbringer

Aaaaannnnd Frankie is DEAD!!!!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Sandhagen is a beast. Could feel how pissed he is though than Yan is talking about fighting the PED Snake when there's guys like him in the division right there.

Reem seemed to mentally break in that fight with Volkov. I've long felt that while Jackson-Wink and now Elevation have lengthened his career, they've also made him too tentative. He still has ugly losses, when he losses he loses badly and his wins are pretty just the mid tier guys. I still feel like the best thing he could do is just fight like Ubereem, rely on sheer power and go for a wild KO as soon as possible, its either go out on his shield or fight slow and get beat down like Volkov did here.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

That looked like end of the line kinda fights for both Frankie and Reem.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Now that is fucking legit. Holy shit.


Side note: how much nastier is the Rumble bracket though.


----------



## Stormbringer

Crazy how Bader was just in one of these a year and a half ago. Would love to see Yoel get a belt finally. But I also wouldn't hate Rumble going all the way either.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Holy shit Rumble is back in the game?


----------



## yeahbaby!

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Always makes me laugh in MMA how someone is either the greatest thing ever or a complete and total bum.
> 
> People acting like Conor is some hopeless can who was never any good and couldn't possibly beat anyone. MMA fans are so absurd. Dudes still clearly elite, and some of his wins and God tier. He just doesn't win them all, and cant check a leg kick for some reason.


Completely agreed. People can still be great great fighters but just not take it to the absolute top tier or just go on longer than they should.

Fast growing sports like MMA do grow so fast that fighters get better and better with more money poured in to sports science, training and dieting etc etc. So just because a newer great guy beats a guy like Connor or a Frankie Edgar etc, it doesn't mean those guys aren't legends in their own right who should be respected.

It's like people writing off Ronda Rousey and her success just because she got walloped in her last two fights. Women's MMA simply wouldn't be anywhere near the level it is or perhaps not even in the UFC even now without her. She completely dominated for a while and caused the sport to grow and improve at a rapid pace. So of course tremendous strikers are going to come along and we see what happened. It doesn't mean she wasn't a great fighter with tremendous skills in her area or she isn't a legend who should be remembered that way.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

yeahbaby! said:


> Completely agreed. People can still be great great fighters but just not take it to the absolute top tier or just go on longer than they should.
> 
> Fast growing sports like MMA do grow so fast that fighters get better and better with more money poured in to sports science, training and dieting etc etc. So just because a newer great guy beats a guy like Connor or a Frankie Edgar etc, it doesn't mean those guys aren't legends in their own right who should be respected.
> 
> It's like people writing off Ronda Rousey and her success just because she got walloped in her last two fights. Women's MMA simply wouldn't be anywhere near the level it is or perhaps not even in the UFC even now without her. She completely dominated for a while and caused the sport to grow and improve at a rapid pace. So of course tremendous strikers are going to come along and we see what happened. It doesn't mean she wasn't a great fighter with tremendous skills in her area or she isn't a legend who should be remembered that way.


Ronda's a big one. She dominated everyone that Strikeforce and the UFC could throw at her, just tossing everyone and arm baring them with ease, and then even KOing a couple of them. And while her losses were bad, they were too the most decorated female fighter ever and the WMMA GOAT. Its not like Ronda got smashed by some cans, but everyone acts like she's a total can who couldn't beat anyone and never accomplished anything.

MMA fans just love these two extremes of someone either being GOAT tier when they win or being absolute garbage when they lose.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Chimaev/Edwards has been.....


Urgh, you know the drill. Jesus Christ. Its like a lesser Tony/Khabib at this point.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I know COVID is serious, but after all the shit he talked about fighting everyone and fighting all the time, its hard not to look down at Khamzat for not backing up all the shit talk, as shitty as that is I know.

On a more recent topic; has there ever been a worse hype train 'attempt' from the UFC than Maycee Barber? Like Sage and PVZ were understandable, attractive people, easy to market, flashy styles. But Maycee, she's definitely not ugly but she's no PVZ. And she's incredibly unlikable, especially after the Roxy fight, and her technique is so horribly sloppy. It always seemed like a dumb call to have her co-main a PPV but my god the amount of air punches she threw in it. She's so sloppy and low tier. What did Dana see in her to get the UFC marketing machine behind her?

Also the UFC needs to step their PPV game up. Dana's going on about illegal streams all the time then puts out all these 1 fight PPV cards with fights like Barber vs Grasso as a co-main. What does he expect?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Gilbert losing hurt not going to lie. But props to Usman. He is indeed a nightmare.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Usman is entering greatness territory now. 


I'm beginning to accept that his striking is deceptively decent too. He looks so stiff but his jab was effective and he definitely has good power.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Usman impressed me, he showed more than I thought he had.

Going to suck when he breaks Andersons streak of 16 wins in a row regardless. But if he can keep adding some finishes rather than just smothering guys and foot stomping them to dull decisions it'll ease the pain.

Why does basically every top tier BJJ guy clearly take steroids for breakfast, lunch and dinner. Whats his name who got tapped out by a nobody MMA fighter was a bull of muscles that gassed out in about 2 minutes. You'd think he'd have better cardio than that.


----------



## Stormbringer

Usman is legit as fuck. No one can deny he is THE man to beat at 170. He took Burns' best and then left him in a heap crying. But then he pulled him out of that abyss and spoke to the man's heart and let him know it would be alright.

What's next for Usman after beating everyone save Leon (recently). You can do the rematch with Colby or Jorge, but I think both guys need to win a fight to earn it. Sucks that Leon is in limbo and Wonderboy can get a fight with anyone above him in rank.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dont like the idea of Usman/Jorge 2 happening next, at all. It makes Poirier/Conor 3 seem relatively reasonable. In a perfect scenario I would like the winner of Chimaev/Leon, then Wonderboy (if he can get another decent win in the meantime) and then a Colby rematch in that order.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Dont like the idea of Usman/Jorge 2 happening next, at all. It makes Poirier/Conor 3 seem relatively reasonable. In a perfect scenario I would like the winner of Chimaev/Leon, then Wonderboy (if he can get another decent win in the meantime) and then a Colby rematch in that order.


The fact that people are genuinely putting Chimaev who is the epitome of a can smasher into Title consideration is absurd. Let the guy beat anyone in the top 20 first before you talk about him in a Title match.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> The fact that people are genuinely putting Chimaev who is the epitome of a can smasher into Title consideration is absurd. Let the guy beat anyone in the top 20 first before you talk about him in a Title match.


I think if he can get past Leon first that would be fair. Its a special situation because Usman is legitimately running out of fresh interesting challengers now. Colby and Jorge rematches would be too soon for my liking, especially with the first Jorge fight not being remotely competitive. I like Wonderboy/Usman too but probably not before the Leon/Chimaev winner considering Wonderboys losses a few fights back.


----------



## Lm2

Whose everyone got for next month?
I got Izzy, nunes and Yan all retaining


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Colby refusing to step in to face Leon apparently. 



Lm2 said:


> Whose everyone got for next month?
> I got Izzy, nunes and Yan all retaining


I have it the same.


----------



## Stormbringer

What keeps stopping these guys from fighting!?

Nunes is kind of a lock in this. I'm pulling for Izzy to take it to the next level and enter GOAT talk this year. I want Aljo to beat Yan simply because Yan was gifted the belt after beating old man Faber and Aldo.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> What keeps stopping these guys from fighting!?


it feels like WW has it especially bad. Jorge has become a diva, nobody really wants to fight Leon (apart from Wonderboy maybe), Chimaev might be legit sick or might be suspect, Colby thinks he can pick and choose now etc etc. Remember when Woodley threatened to pull out of the Edwards fight if Leon kept making fun of his music videos? LOL.

Lewis/Blaydes this week finally! I think Blaydes takes it.


----------



## Stormbringer

Crazy that Usman seems to be the one trying to be the most active when he has actual knee problems that kill him between fights.

Everyone has already lost to Usman anyway. Let's have a quick couple fights to get a challenger. I don't think Jorge deserves it, Colby only beat a broken Woodley, Burns just lost, Wonderboy needs a win and who knows if Leon will ever make the walk again.

Colby vs Burns and Jorge vs Wonderboy, most impressive gets the shot, then the other winner gets next.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

WW is definitely in a weird spot. Feels like Usman has basically cleaned out the division without really having to clean it out. He's beat most of the top 5 already, WB just doesnt have the recent resume to garner a Title shot. A bunch of the top WW's dont like fighting anymore it seems and just hold out for the perfect fight or an easy fight or whatever. Honestly feel like GSP would still reign over the current WW division with ease if he wanted too.

On a more recent note; Black Beasts power is insane. That uppercut was ridiculous, just stiffened Blaydes completely. Curtis gets a lot of hate but he was putting on a fun fight and looked good doing it until he got killed.

HW is in a weird spot too. Francis had to sit out for ages because it didnt make sense for him to kill anyone else after going 4-0 in under 3 minutes. But even now its like what are guys like Blaydes and Lewis fighting for right now? Stipe vs Francis is still a couple months away, the bald goof has pencilled in Jones for the next shot. So its probably a year away from any of these other contenders getting a look in. And then what if Francis beats Stipe? You have to figure Stipe gets a rematch in there somewhere.

And while the old guard have mostly finally phased out of contention with Reem being demolished a couple weeks back. None fot he new guys have shown that they're on the level of someone like Stipe, DC or Francis as of yet.



Stormbringer said:


> What keeps stopping these guys from fighting!?
> 
> Nunes is kind of a lock in this. I'm pulling for Izzy to take it to the next level and enter GOAT talk this year. I want Aljo to beat Yan simply because Yan was gifted the belt after beating old man Faber and Aldo.


Going off recent events if Izzy can defend his MW Title once more then he instantly enters GOAT talk. Seems like racking up 3 Title defences is the requirement to be called the GOAT thesedays.

I'm pulling for Izzy, Anderson and Aljo. 

Jan is definitely dangerous but I think Izzy's too smart to just get caught with a power shot mid brawl which is what Jan has relied on. Have to back Megan, she's an Aussie. And hey someone has to beat Nunes eventually. I can sort of see this fight being similar to GDR vs Nunes where Megans more technical striking keeps Nunes at bay on the feet and it all comes down to grappling. If GDR had any TDD she would have won that fight.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Lewis with the Hail Mary special again lol. Its half amusing, half annoying. His power gets him out of so much shit. Blaydes look good leading up to it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Lewis with the Hail Mary special again lol. Its half amusing, half annoying. His power gets him out of so much shit. Blaydes look good leading up to it.


As fun as it is to see Lewis smash fools. I feel like its a statement on MMA that ultimately all you need to succeed is power and a willingness to just swing for the fences with every punch.

Bit bummed we didn't get to see Lewis just stand up from under Blaydes though.


----------



## famicommander

Heavyweight MMA fighters don't show up in shape and they don't move their heads. It's a recipe for getting slept.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

HW is actually getting semi interesting recently. Stipe/Ngannou 2 finally happening, Blaydes/Lewis last weekend, Rozenstruik/Gane this weekend, Volkov has been looking good, Aspinall and Dakaus are decent prospects etc.


----------



## Stormbringer

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Lewis with the Hail Mary special again lol. Its half amusing, half annoying. His power gets him out of so much shit. Blaydes look good leading up to it.


I think this is a great disservice to Lewis. The man knew what his opponent was gonna do, he said the strategy was to wait for, bait for or force a takedown attempt and secure a knee or uppercut to execute Blaydes. There was no hail mary about it. He lost the first round, fine, sure. But his corner told him to make the adjustment, " close you stance a bit," Derrick made the adjustment and ended Blaydes and created a new Herb Dean mean all in one...or several punches.

Lewis even stuffed the takedown in the first round. How a man that size just springs and bounces on one foot is beyond me.

Again, this was no last ditch punch in the 4th or 5th while gassed after 15 minutes of lay and pray. This was picture perfect strategy taking hold. Lewis plays the goof, but you have to show the warrior some respect.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> I think this is a great disservice to Lewis. The man knew what his opponent was gonna do, he said the strategy was to wait for, bait for or force a takedown attempt and secure a knee or uppercut to execute Blaydes. There was no hail mary about it. He lost the first round, fine, sure. But his corner told him to make the adjustment, " close you stance a bit," Derrick made the adjustment and ended Blaydes and created a new Herb Dean mean all in one...or several punches.
> 
> Lewis even stuffed the takedown in the first round. How a man that size just springs and bounces on one foot is beyond me.
> 
> Again, this was no last ditch punch in the 4th or 5th while gassed after 15 minutes of lay and pray. This was picture perfect strategy taking hold. Lewis plays the goof, but you have to show the warrior some respect.


Eh, maybe. He obviously planned to counter the TD attempt with the uppercut, it wasnt blind, but its just like..going into that fight you just knew either Blaydes would win or Lewis would be losing and then land a big shot out of nowhere, its just his M.O a lot of the time. Thats what separates him and Ngannou, Francis doesnt save himself with his power, because hes rarely ever in trouble, he just walks through people.


----------



## Lm2

Next weekend boys and girls I am stoked the whole card is stacked


----------



## Stormbringer

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Eh, maybe. He obviously planned to counter the TD attempt with the uppercut, it wasnt blind, but its just like..going into that fight you just knew either Blaydes would win or Lewis would be losing and then land a big shot out of nowhere


But that's not what happened. He literally went into the fight with a strategy that made sense and it paid off. You going into the fight with a low expectation of a top 3 contender is an indictment on you. Lewis stole the show and put a stamp on a run towards another title shot.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> But that's not what happened. He literally went into the fight with a strategy that made sense and it paid off. You going into the fight with a low expectation of a top 3 contender is an indictment on you. Lewis stole the show and put a stamp on a run towards another title shot.


Okay okay....


Anyway, Gane looks promising. Wasnt exactly the most exciting performance but it was pretty dominant. He should be one win off a title shot imo. Gane/Volkov for no1 contendership makes sense. Obviously Lewis should be first in line for the winner of Stipe/Ngannou.


----------



## Stormbringer

Problem is that we still have Francis vs Stipe --> Winner vs Jones --> Winner vs Lewis --> Winner vs Volkov/Gane

There's been too much inactivity at heavyweight with that belt being so tied up in nothingness that contenders killed themselves off while trying to stay busy. We should've been had Lewis vs Francis 2, Lewis vs Curtis, Reem vs XYZ in a retirement title fight or Stipe vs Francis/Lewis, etc for the belt or some other combination in the last year.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> Problem is that we still have Francis vs Stipe --> Winner vs Jones --> Winner vs Lewis --> Winner vs Volkov/Gane
> 
> There's been too much inactivity at heavyweight with that belt being so tied up in nothingness that contenders killed themselves off while trying to stay busy. We should've been had Lewis vs Francis 2, Lewis vs Curtis, Reem vs XYZ in a retirement title fight or Stipe vs Francis/Lewis, etc for the belt or some other combination in the last year.


Oh yeah totally forgot about the Jones situation, yet another hold up. 

HW division is fucked up and I largely blame Stipe. He was the real deal at one point but that long, drawn out DC trilogy with no other opponents in between was unnecessary and has really hurt the division. Multiple viable contenders not getting their rightfully earned title shots so instead they all kill each others momentum just to stay busy. Tbh I think if Stipe had been an active champ and fought against Lewis, Blaydes, Volkov and Rozenstruik in the last few years he probably would have lost the belt to one of them too.


----------



## Stormbringer

Not only that, someone actually said IF Francis wins, we have to have the trilogy rematch right away so there's ANOTHER unneccesary Stipe trilogy waiting to happen.

WHO WOULD WANT THAT!?!?!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I think Stipe will probably retire soon if he loses. if Ngannou beats him he would probably want the rubber match and then call it a day.

He was very good but I think he fell short of solidifying himself as GOAT HW. If he'd been more active the last few years and successfully defended against a wider range of opponents then maybe.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Khamzat retired?

Edit: Maybe not. Seems to be conflicting inforrmation.


----------



## Stormbringer

Dana either pulled some "motivational" shit with him to stay quiet and wait. Or Khamzat is just trying to keep himself in the news cycle. Either way, it sucks.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Reem and JDS have been released!! 

I guess it was gonna happen at some point but man, its kind of surreal still.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dana at the press conference just now being asked about signing Alexander Schlemenko, and apparently didnt even know who he is. Meanwhile they've got some guy from the contender series fighting at 259 who is either 3-0 or 5-0 depending where you look with one of his opponents being the mighty "unknown fighter".


----------



## Stormbringer

Wow what a shit start to a stacked night.


----------



## La Parka

DC shitting on them was the best part of the fight.


----------



## You're A Ghost




----------



## njcam

Someone playing with names on Wikipedia.


----------



## La Parka

njcam said:


> Someone playing with names on Wikipedia.
> View attachment 98221


I believe that was the official result


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Oh for fucks sake. If we get a DQ in the 4th round lmao.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

This card is cursed. Thank fuck I dont have to pay for this shit.


----------



## La Parka

Lesnar Turtle said:


> This card is cursed. Thank fuck I dont have to pay for this shit.


That was a pro wrestling like ending. 

I appreciated it more than I should have.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Finally something delivered. I´m never gonna talk shit about WMMA again.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Respect to Izzy for taking the risk. I was surprised how well Jan held his own in the striking game.


----------



## Stormbringer

The fuckery was off the charts in the Yan Aljo fight!

The gap in talent in WMMA is a comical as it is depressing.

Sad to see Izzy lose. Jan was just heavy on top. Fuck those scores though.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> Jan was just heavy on top.


It wasnt just that. He arguably outstruck Izzy as well.


----------



## Stormbringer

Lesnar Turtle said:


> It wasnt just that. He arguably outstruck Izzy as well.


I don't want this to become a chain letter but I think Izzy landed the cleaner shots. Jan landed some knots, but he also whifed a lot with Izzy doing those millimeter dodges.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

So we're gonna have a 38 year old vs a 41 year old for the LHW title. Thats gotta be the oldest title fight in UFC history right?

Edit: someone reminded me that Stipe/DC 3 was the exact same. Doh.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Good to see that Adesanya got punked.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

i dont follow mma that closely but i bet on the Blakowiski guy because meltzer mentioned he would win lol. meltzer was right for once!


----------



## yeahbaby!

So Izzy is human. I agree with the decision I think Jan nabbed round 2 probably and the takedowns in the last two sealed the deal. He did really well on the feet, he pretty much gave as good as he got.

Boy you couldn't pay me enough to get in front of Amanda Nunes. Power, technique, speed, she has it all. Poor Anderson was never in it, who's going to offer up their carcuss next?

Yan/Sterling ending the way it did sucked and they should change the title change and do a rematch for that sort of thing. No doubt the fight should've ended and again it's concerning how long these refs and doctors take so long to call it. 
You've got a guy that's caught a full blown unprotected knee to the head, can't get up, can barely sit up, has to lie down 3 times because he's completely fucked. But it still takes the officials 5 minutes of talking with each other and a potentially concussed fighter to make a decision. What happened to looking after the fighter's wellbeing?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I'm having trouble posting it on here because i'm a dumbass, but this thread has it









Media - ''But he is getting outstruck''


[MEDIA]




forums.sherdog.com





A short clip of the ridiculous narrative pushing commentary during the main event, especially on Joes part. Talking about how Jan is getting outstruck right as the stats pop up and show that Jan has landed like double to the head and body lol. Then at the end Joe going "look at that! pop!!" over an Izzy jab that didnt make contact, a few seconds after Jan landed a left hook that did, which they totally no sold.

Joe and Goldie will always be the iconic golden age pairing for me, but Joe has gotta go at this point. He clearly hasnt given a shit about the sport for years. Hes not the enthusiastic 30 something everyman dudebro of the 00s, hes in his 50s, looks every second of it and just comes across like hes going through the motions for the paycheck.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Brian Campbell from yesterday's Morning Kombat was suggesting how good and prestigious it would be to have an actual network (ESPN in this case) broadcasting team than an in-house stuff UFC have been doing forever. Like any other major sports league. It is good for the company to push their narrative but outside looking in, the one you mentioned, and many other similar instances look carny.


----------



## SHIRLEY




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Did we really need another anticlimactic finish to an important fight so soon? lol. 

Wonder if Leon still gets the title shot. He did look sharp before the eye poke.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Kape's journey in UFC isn't going well. His style doesn't match with the round by round scoring system. He needs to make some adjustments to his game real quick, real soon.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

UFC 261 will have a full crowd!!!!


----------



## Stormbringer

Lesnar Turtle said:


> UFC 261 will have a full crowd!!!!


But WHY!?!?!

Just a bunch of people sneezing and wheezing on each other.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> But WHY!?!?!
> 
> Just a bunch of people sneezing and wheezing on each other.


Lol, someone said they should bring the event names back and call it UFC 261:Infection


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Well theres goes a fresh title challenger for Izzy, at least for a while. Always fun in a way to see hyped up fighters get brought down to earth, but its rarely good for the division. Double edged sword.


Pretty good card overall though. Cage Warriors last night was crazy too.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Kevin Holland is kind of a clown that I am not sure if it's good for the sport or not lol.


----------



## Stormbringer

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Always fun in a way to see hyped up fighters get brought down to earth, but its rarely good for the division.


I'll never understand this line of thinking. Why do people like seeing fighters get "brought down?" What is it about a fighter who's fighting everyone put in front of him that draws the ire from fans like this? The man was doing everything right and still you want him to be "brought down" for........reasons.

What makes him hyped up? He beat 5 guys in a year then faced a gatekeeper who's middle of the pack in rank. This isn't Khamzat or Brock, this is a midcarder getting a Fight Night vs a gatekeeper. The fuck people!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> I'll never understand this line of thinking. Why do people like seeing fighters get "brought down?" What is it about a fighter who's fighting everyone put in front of him that draws the ire from fans like this? The man was doing everything right and still you want him to be "brought down" for........reasons.


Because hes black..duh.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

So whos winning this weekend?

I'm leaning towards Ngannou. I think this time with Stipe pushing 40 and spending the last 3 years fighting the same guy (who is the total opposite of Ngannou) hes probably not going to be as sharp as he was. That KO in the first DC fight wont have helped his punch resistance either. 

Admittedly I always underestimate Stipe though.


----------



## Lm2

Tomorrow’s card will be good I got Stipe. I’m more excited for the Usman vs Masvidal 2 card it’s stacked.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Cant wait for the biggest card of the year


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Cant wait for the biggest card of the year


IDK what the heck I just watched but I will check this out for sure.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Alright...so Woodley finally turns up to fight again and he gets choked out in the first round...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Considering how thoroughly Stipe dominated Francis in the first fight its insane that he seemed to have nothing for him in this rematch. Never phased him, never looked like he was winning. Francis just stayed more patient, showed a slightly more evolved game and landed a bomb.


----------



## American_Nightmare

And that sets up the biggest fight the UFC can possibly do now. Ngannou-Jones.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Fuck I'd love to see Francis drop pictogram Jones with the first punch.


----------



## ShadesMcDude

Francis might literally be the scariest man in the world.


----------



## Stormbringer

Francis completely DOMINATED Stipe! Holy shit! From a 10-8 first round to a murderous finish! What a performance! Francis has come leaps and bounds.

How did Tyron stay standing and moving for so long though?!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

UFC in March: "Stipe the HW GOAT"
UFC in April: "Ngannou the HW GOAT"


If Jon actually goes through with this HW move and gets in there with big Frank hes brave to the point of stupidity.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

... and Bones' talking the money talk now that Francis is the champion. The greatest joke of all time.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> ... and Bones' talking the money talk now that Francis is the champion. The greatest joke of all time.


I cant even imagine how different it would feel for Jones getting cracked by Ngannou vs anyone hes faced at 205. I mean he didnt even fight Rumble and I dont think even he would be in the ballpark.

Its gonna be a fun ride going forward seeing how Ngannou holds onto the belt, because the guy is such an anomaly. Eventually hes gotta lose it but how many people are gonna get put on the highlight reel first lol. The HW division is actually getting a little interesting again finally. The Stipe/DC shit was absolute torture with how long it dragged on for. It was not the sum of its parts at all either, it wasnt Cain/JDS, it wasnt Fedor/Cro Cop, it was two washed up sluggish middle aged guys poking each other in the eyes. Thank god thats over.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Lesnar Turtle said:


> I cant even imagine how different it would feel for Jones getting cracked by Ngannou vs anyone hes faced at 205. I mean he didnt even fight Rumble and I dont think even he would be in the ballpark.
> 
> Its gonna be a fun ride going forward seeing how Ngannou holds onto the belt, because the guy is such an anomaly. Eventually hes gotta lose it but how many people are gonna get put on the highlight reel first lol. The HW division is actually getting a little interesting again finally. The Stipe/DC shit was absolute torture with how long it dragged on for. It was not the sum of its parts at all either, it wasnt Cain/JDS, it wasnt Fedor/Cro Cop, it was two washed up sluggish middle aged guys poking each other in the eyes. Thank god thats over.


Jones would not cut his fingers for at least a year before entering the cage with Francis. Fingerpokes won't be enough though. Now, saw him bitching again on twitter. Pathetic lol.

Not gonna lie UFC fatigue is real even if they put out banger cards. There is just not enough time to digest things. I enjoyed K'Festa 4 this weekend way more than UFC 260.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Not gonna lie UFC fatigue is real even if they put out banger cards. There is just not enough time to digest things. I enjoyed K'Festa 4 this weekend way more than UFC 260.


Between the amount of cards and getting older I definitely cant muster up the same enthusiasm I used to. You'd need to make it a 9 to 5 job to know who every fighter on every card was etc at this point. Its funny because theres is probably more big fights per year now than there ever was in the 00s, but it doesnt really feel like it because the sheer oversaturation drowns things out. 

I used to love K-1, its a lot less accessible and more obscure than it used to be though. That 2010 GP that Reem won was pretty much the last hurrah as far as it being something that got a fair amount of international attention. Its a shame because I think 90s/00s K1 was every bit as good as the UFC and Pride, maybe even better.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Jon Jones is too scared to destroy his legacy by taking on Francis. That fight, which I'd love to see happen, will never happen. The size differential is too great for Jones to risk it. There really should be 3 divisions of HWs. Light HW, HW, and Super HW. Francis is in the Super HW class. There's nobody that can contend with him. He's one of a kind.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Between the amount of cards and getting older I definitely cant muster up the same enthusiasm I used to. You'd need to make it a 9 to 5 job to know who every fighter on every card was etc at this point. Its funny because theres is probably more big fights per year now than there ever was in the 00s, but it doesnt really feel like it because the sheer oversaturation drowns things out.
> 
> I used to love K-1, its a lot less accessible and more obscure than it used to be though. That 2010 GP that Reem won was pretty much the last hurrah as far as it being something that got a fair amount of international attention. Its a shame because I think 90s/00s K1 was every bit as good as the UFC and Pride, maybe even better.


Rizin might not hold candle to the previous JMMA organisations (Japanese organisations in general tbh) but in its essence they share the same thing. Humanizing the fighters and making everything mean something. UFC was never really great at that but in recent times it became nonexistent. Imagine Francis' story in the hands of Pride FC back in the day. They made sure that every fighter, every card feel the same and as you said there are just bunch of people and shows to be aware of. At this point I enjoy following MMA promotions like Rizin, Shooto, Deep etc. over UFC.

K-1 at its heighest easily eclipse UFC and is up there with prime Pride for me. They are on their way up, and it's still a long road to get there if ever but current K-1 still great at making things matter. The show was long but make sure to at least watch the main event between Takeru vs Leona Pettas. Easily one of the if not the best fight of the year so far regardless of the discipline.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Congrats to Francis to become the new champ. He looked a world better than the first fight. His patience and movement was great. You couldn't pay me enough to stand in front of the guy.

Massive respect to Stipe for staying on his feet after a big shot, then getting up after copping more on the ground. No one has come close to surviving that.

I'm hoping it's retirement for Stipe now, I'd hate to see him stay on too long as a shell of his former self.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

^ As critical as I can be of Stipe sometimes, theres no denying hes tough as nails. Even in a bad loss like this he showed flashes of it. He withstood a lot more punishment than Ngannous opponents typically do. I was also impressed with how he managed to get back up from that second knockdown and tried a last ditch attack while clearly dazed and on autopilot. Credit to Ngannous chin as well because that shot looked hard enough that a lesser chin might have gotten Hail Mary'd there.

On a similar note, Woodley went out on his shield too. Gotta respect it.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Bellator 255 tonight. Fun fights, especially interested in Watanabe vs Azul and the main event.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I dont see Jones actually going to HW. Him asking for more money is absurd. Anyone else and I'd back them but considering all the shit Jones has gotten up to, considering he's had entire cards moved to a different State that will ignore his failed drug tests its ahrd to feel sorry for the guy. He's the one who keeps shooting himself in the foot.

What the hells up with WW by the way?

None of the top guys seem to have any interest in fighting each other. Usman fights whoever gets put in front of him, Wonderboy wants a top Contender. But outside that none of them want to fight each other. Why the hell is Leon Edwards fighting an unranked journeyman LW? Leon is clearly a top WW, but its a hard sell for him as a Title challenger when his biggest win so far is over RDA who was simply too small for WW and now it'll be Nate. Why aren't Leon and Colby fighting instead? You cant convince me that Colby's 1 win in the last year and a half over a shot 0-4 Woodley earns him a Title fight. Put some combination of Wonderboy, Covington, Edwards, Burns, etc together.

Its a division of Divas at this point.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Easy W by Pitbull. He is just too good. Azul vs Kana was pretty entertaining for multiple reasons. If you know, you know. Both women need to work on different aspects of the game though.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

AJ/Pitbull is a seriously high level fight. 


Quite a strong month for MMA across the board....

A pretty stacked 261 with a full crowd atmosphere!
The LHW GP in Bellator
Bobby/Kelvin
Vettori/Holland
One FC cards with DJ and Eddie.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

@Lesnar Turtle 

They put the fight that I was talking the other day on youtube. You can check it if you haven't already.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> @Lesnar Turtle
> 
> They put the fight that I was talking the other day on youtube. You can check it if you haven't already.


Just watched it. I would definitely say thats fight of the year in any combat sport so far. I dont think the UFC has had any proper bangers yet unless one has slipped my mind (Luque/Woodley was pretty mad), boxing had Chocolatito/Estrada 2 and Cheeseman/Metcalf but i'd put this above them. So thanks for the heads up!

Btw this page has a ton of kickboxing and muay thai (and occasional MMA and boxing) cards uploaded regularly. You may need to sign up though. God bless Russia and their seemingly complete lack of copyright laws. Shit tons of wrestling new and old on that site too.

Yd Theman's Videos | VK


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Just watched it. I would definitely say thats fight of the year in any combat sport so far. I dont think the UFC has had any proper bangers yet unless one has slipped my mind (Luque/Woodley was pretty mad), boxing had Chocolatito/Estrada 2 and Cheeseman/Metcalf but i'd put this above them. So thanks for the heads up!
> 
> Btw this page has a ton of kickboxing and muay thai (and occasional MMA and boxing) cards uploaded regularly. You may need to sign up though. God bless Russia and their seemingly complete lack of copyright laws. Shit tons of wrestling new and old on that site too.
> 
> Yd Theman's Videos | VK


I totally agree. It was a total reminder to all of us how an elite, elite level kickboxing fight can be a firefight that is unmatched. It was a monumental step towards Takeru vs Tenshin. Which will be the biggest of this magnitude since Masato vs Buakaw.

I have been using that page for several years now, it's one of my go to places. That person has saved me a bunch of time, and trouble.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> I totally agree. It was a total reminder to all of us how an elite, elite level kickboxing fight can be a firefight that is unmatched. It was a monumental step towards Takeru vs Tenshin. Which will be the biggest of this magnitude since Masato vs Buakaw.


Whats the deal with Tenshin not being a K1 guy? hes the biggest current kickboxing star right? i'm totally out of the loop on this stuff tbh, I dont understand why hes fighting in Rise and Rizin instead, is Rise actually pretty big?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Whats the deal with Tenshin not being a K1 guy? hes the biggest current kickboxing star right? i'm totally out of the loop on this stuff tbh, I dont understand why hes fighting in Rise and Rizin instead, is Rise actually pretty big?


He is the most popular combat sport star regardless the discipline at the moment. Asakura brothers are also up there but for the most mainstream casual audience it's Tenshin. Him not being a K-1 guy is all about timing though. When he first broke through as a teenage sensation K-1 were in the midst of their newest death (as they died many times lol). So, they weren't the powerhouse they once were. The market was more open and a place like RISE, which was running for years at that point could breaktrough with a given chance. Finding Tenshin was that chance. Then RIZIN of course helped both the kid and the organization. They are pretty much an unofficial partners at this point. Of course over the last several years K-1 got better and better, and it's still the premier kickboxing organization in the country. RISE is pretty popular though, especially among the teenagers, and they have some great fighters along with Tenshin. It'd be like K-1 > RISE > Krush. Krush is the feeder league/second division of K-1 but still a great organization on it's own. All the K-1 mainstays go through that phase. Takeru was a former champion there. Pettas for instance is the Krush 60 kg champion. Their fight was billed as ''King of Kings'' since it was the K-1 champion vs Krush champion.










For why the Takeru vs Tenshin still didn't happen, it's down to multiple reasons. Both sides had so many things to lose were their guy happens to be the loser. Had they fought 3 years ago and Tenshin lost, there would be no Mayweather show. Had Takeru lost, there would be no resurgence of the brand K-1 as he is the one carrying the promotion.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Mighty Mouse.....


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

High risk high reward fight for Holland and the gamble didnt work out for him. Its frustrating because hes such a big persona with an exciting, creative offence. He could have been a fresh marketable opponent for Izzy, the build up would have been great and it would have been a good stylistic match up. Hard to say if he could still improve significantly at this point because on the one hand hes quite young but on the other hes already got plenty of experience. Perhaps going to WW could help but if you're getting wrestlefucked by Brunson and Vettori you probably arent going to have better luck with Usman and Colby. 

Arnold Allen has a good skillset overall but man, fight IQ and finishing instincts arent his strong suits are they.


----------



## TCE

I haven't been on here since the new layout change really. Are the old usual lot that came into this discussion still here?

I am pumped for the three title fight card next Sat.

McGregor being a scumbag like usual.

Chandler for the new LW champ!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

TCE said:


> McGregor being a scumbag like usual.


The guy is fucking unbelievable.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

I want Dustin to toy with him more but the guy is grade A quitter so he would find a way to get out of there.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Vadim vs the Yoel/Rumble winner is gonna be legit. The final should be a relative walk in the park for the winner tbh.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Whittaker put on an incredible performance vs Kelvin. He looked unbeatable. Would have been nice to see him get a finish though, as I feel like thats sadly missing from his recent run. The Izzy rematch should be fantastic.

Arlovski managed to look good. Dont know what the hell has happened to his KO power though, he landed alot but never hurt him. Great to see him pick up another win and look good in doing so.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Bobby Knuckles was absolutely amazing last night, and pleasure to watch. The speed, timing and his defence is second to none. He had Gastelum figured at every turn, he was on another level. I loved hearing Bisping practically cream his pants on a few occasions there.

Can't be anything but the rematch now. Izzy after his defeat has that mental challenge to come back better than ever which can affect some fighters negatively, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Bobby looked good but man, Kelvin is having a really rough time since the Izzy fight. 1-3 now.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Card of the year is almost here. What y'all predictions?


----------



## Stormbringer

Thinking all champs retain bbut I'm hoping Andrade pulls off the upset a catches Valentina. Nothing against her, I just love Jess.

Hoping Uriah Hall spin kicks Weidman into Adam's old hospital bed!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Usman, Rose, Valentina, Hall, Smith.

Will be interesting to see if Usman manages to finish Jorge, especially by KO, that would be something.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Really looking forward to Thug Rose v Zhang. Jorge won't be any threat to Usman and Valentina is basically unbeatable, especially against Andrade who's well below her level.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

While liking Rose, I believe that Weili will be too much and I actually support her. I hit hard line from Rose and the questions being asked as if Rose is the superior striker felt kinda cringy considering the records both women have. It's the most competitive title fight out of the three on paper though. I also want Usman to stop Jorge. He has been annoying for far too long.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> I also want Usman to stop Jorge. He has been annoying for far too long.


Agreed.

I didnt mind the schtick when he was walking the walk, same with Conor. Now its just ridiculous in both cases.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dunno how it is for you guys but it seems PFL is actually watchable on Youtube for me over here. Nice.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Can see all three Champs retaining. I think Valentina does so rather easily but without spectacle. Zhang probably has a war with Rose but retains. Usman I see just outgrappling Jorge again. I know his striking has improved a fair bit but there's a massive step up in KOing a BJJ brawler like Burns and a guy like Jorge. Who everyone has turned on but the shit Jorge can do on the feet makes Usman look like a bum on the feet.

Pettis looked really flat in his PFL debut, almost got the feeling he thought PFL would be a walk in the park for him and was content to just sit back and land whenever he wanted, but that just never came. Was a very Tyron Woodley esque performance.

Speaking of which. Crazy that he's gone from the UFC now. A logical cut seeing as he was 0-4 in his last 4, but its crazy when you go back just a couple of years. He fell hard and fell fast.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

How weird is this after so much time. Electric atmosphere.


----------



## Stellar

Chris Weidman.... devastating. I really wanted to see that fight as I have been a fan of Uriah Hall...but man, poor Chris. I hope that he is able to recover and return to the UFC from that break.


----------



## La Parka

Jorge wins easy


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

How did The Chris just wind up on both sides of that leg break. Freaking nasty, hope he recovers well.

Though I cant help but compare Weidmans reaction after he did it to Silva and Halls reaction here. Hall handled it as expected, with class, its a freak accident and a horrible injury afterall. Chris ran around screaming how great he is will Serra proudly gloated "Good, fuck him."


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Two leg injuries in a row, one of them involving Weidman of all people. What are the chances.

That break would have been even more awkward and hard to watch if it had been another empty arena show.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Lmao, Jorge is never gonna live that down. 

What a fucking crazy card!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

Masvidal got his shit rocked lmaooooooo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Closing your eyes and swinging for the fences works too damn well in MMA.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Weili stoppage felt early for me. But I was rooting hard for her and just got done watching the show, so I might be little bias. Don't even know what is the consensus regarding that. Usman stopping Jorge was pretty satisfying though.

edit: apparently Dana said the rematch between Weili and Rose makes sense. It doesn't but China is a huge project for them and if for once one of my favorites can get a favoured treatment from the machine idgaf.


----------



## yeahbaby!

What a night! Amazing performances and mind blowing finishes.

Poor Chris Weidman, hideous injury.

Shevchenko paints another masterpiece.


THUG ROSE! THUG ROSE! THUG ROSE! THUG ROSE! THUG ROSE! THUG ROSE!



















What a kick! No early stoppage. Thug Rose knocked her in to next week and then The former Champ was unresponsive on the ground. Good stoppage. If the former champ did make it up Rose would've really hurt her. How can you not love the New Champ.


USMAAAAAAAAN! The punch of the century, what a monster.

From the crowd:


----------



## Stormbringer

Does anyone care about this weekend's card?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> Does anyone care about this weekend's card?


I do a little bit. I see Jiri as a future champ. 


(which means you should probably bet on Reyes)


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Rumble/Romero is off....


----------



## Stormbringer

Well that was a stoppage. I don't think that was as damaging as the girl lead on. 100% illegal from Randa though. Man, Marc Smith gonna get his own box to be put in.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Prochazka is a monster. Hell of a chin on him, though that upkick seemed to flash KO him. I'm still not entirely sold on Jan, and I cant see him dealing with Jiri very well, and Glovers just too old and slow to take on a guy like Jiri. His striking, his power, the guys as legit as it gets.

Absolutely sucks for Dom though. The guy beat Jon Jones, simple as that. He beat Jon but MMA is crooked as fuck at times, especially the way the UFC has catered to and protected Jon over the years. The guy beat Jones, was screwed over by the judges and has now suffered 3 losses in a row, 2 of them devastating KO's. Hopefully they give him a top 15 guy in his next fight. Give him a more winnable fight to get his groove back. Knowing the UFC though they'll give him another top 5 beast and then cut him if/when he loses. I feel like thats something the UFC needs to address, if a potential top tier fighter is suffering a few too many losses, give them a more winnable fight to get back on track.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I think Jiri beats Jan, I expect Glover to do the same. Lets be honest though, its not a very good division right now compared to the shark tank it once was. The Bellator GP has lost a lot of its hype already as well.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Jiri is the next champion. He is the most talented of the division. But to be on top for a long time he needs to tighten his defense.


----------



## Stormbringer

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Jiri is the next champion. He is the most talented of the division. But to be on top for a long time he needs to tighten his defense.


I agree 100% . He says it himself, he needs to tighten up the defensive side of things. I just hope he doesn't fall into the Luke Rockhold pile. KEEP YOUR HANDS UP!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Werdum got sparked out in the first round by some random guy in PFL.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Not sure what to make of Rumbles return. In the end it was a classic Rumble KO but he was so close to being finished in the 1st round himself.

Sergio Pettis looked really good, his counter striking was on point.

That broken nose in the MVP fight was nasty. I like that he's calling out some of Bellators top WWs lately and wants that Lima rematch. The guys a bit of a can crusher but he was doing really well against Lima until he got KO'd. And doing really well against a guy like Lima is a victory in and of itself.



Stormbringer said:


> I agree 100% . He says it himself, he needs to tighten up the defensive side of things. I just hope he doesn't fall into the Luke Rockhold pile. KEEP YOUR HANDS UP!


I get the feeling Jiri will be all kinds of fun to watch for this burst he's on. But when he crashes that will be it. Maybe he can tighten up his defence but as it stands he eats way too many clean shots and that will add up. 



Lesnar Turtle said:


> Werdum got sparked out in the first round by some random guy in PFL.


Orgs like PFL definitely have some talented fighters. But I wonder in these scenarios how much ego gets in the way. For sure guys like Werdum and Showtime Pettis 'drop back' to PFL and expect to be able to cruise to wins. But suffer bad losses instead. Feel like Eddie Alvarez is in a similar boat in One, where he thought things would be easier than they are, and didn't realise how many killers One has.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Rumble definitely looked rusty, but the power is still there.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Cowboy needs to hang it up. Dudes about as legit a fighter as you'll ever find and came close to being a Champion a couple of times there really. But he's done sadly enough.

The worst part is the Sanchez fight was winnable for him, and could have been a nice win for him to ride off into the sunset on. I think he's going to chase that win though, he's on a horrible loss streak and wont want things to end like this but he cant compete with the younger guys anymore.

Bring back CM Punk for one fight and let Cowboy murk him.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Seeing recent photos of HW Jon Jones, dude just looks really bloated and even fat...apart from them chicken legs that is.


----------



## Stormbringer

So we have a UFC ppv tonight and no hype coming from the 3 or 4 regulars....damn this site is dead. Wishing and praying for Tony and Charles to come out victorious tonight. Hoping for great fights all around since we lost a title fight from the card. God I hate Volkanovski.



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Seeing recent photos of HW Jon Jones, dude just looks really bloated and even fat...apart from them chicken legs that is.


That is moisture for him the cut and feed the muscle! I have no idea what I'm talking about, I'm not a bodybuilder. He's packing on mass.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Crazy how one sided both of Tonys last 2 fights were. Looked like a boy in there competing with a man with how easily he was ragdolled and controlled, and unable to do anything of significance himself.

Khabib would have mauled him badly, no matter when they fought.

I was never a Ferguson fan, might be the only one. I think there's an argument to be made that he was never as great as he appeared to be. From a technical standpoint he's pretty poor, he's just wild, crazy and insanely tough which got him through some tough moments. He has zero quit in him and just out toughed a lot of people. I mean who is his biggest win? Pettis? Who has lost to nearly every notable 155 and 145er. Gaethje is definitely the best fighter he ever fought, and I feel like Olivera, this Olivera is the second best fighter he ever fought. And Dariush is up there as well. Like a lot of people use the age excuse for Tony but I think he always would have lost to Justin and this Charles. Beniel is a winnable fight for a younger Tony.

That Barboza KO was weird. Almost looked like Burgos took a dive with how delayed that reaction was. Hopefully someone in Shane's camp or someone in the UFC gets him to a hospital. Its these kind of KO's that have led to most deaths in boxing, the brain swells and they dont go out immediately.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Its getting pretty dark watching Tony fight at this point. Hes done.

That main event was wild. The division is still fun even without Khabib.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Charles did really well to survive that first round and then starch Chandler in the second. 

LW right now is probably the most exciting any division has ever been in MMA. Basically everyone at the top can beat anyone else at the top.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

I was extremely pumped for Do Bronx. A total Cinderella story he had in UFC. My heart was beating like crazy after Chandler escaped the ground. Great showing from both guys. Chandler's appeal is exactly this. Win or lose he will bring blink or miss fights. It would be pretty interesting to see him vs Gaethje.

Sad for Tony. A legend of the sport no doubt.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Boy the Ferguson fight was boring and sad to see Tony done now. 

The Barboza / Burgos fight was great and crazy finish. The speed of Barboza is something to behold. He's almost faster than what your eyes can follow.

Great title fight, thought Chandler was done once he had Olivera on his back but that quick reversal was beautiful. When he knocked Olivera down and got some ground shots I thought it was over, two or three more and he would've won. Full credit to Olivera who looked sensational in the win.

Why is Conor fighting Poirer again instead of Gaethje or someone else? Seems weird. Would love to see Gaethje knock out Conor.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Ponz/Baeza was probably FOTY so far. Crazy final round.

First big card in nearly a month next week!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Reem has signed with Glory.


----------



## Stormbringer

Horsemeat is back on the menu!


----------



## Stormbringer

I know anything can happen, but we are 3 days out from 2 title fights by highlight reel champions in Izzy and Fig, the return of Nate Diaz and Leon Edwards and still not much activity in this thread. Damn!

Pulling for Izzy and Fig to retain. Hoping that Nate and Leon is a great fight. I'm guessing Nate gets reminded why we have weight classes when his over whelming offense isn't enough to hold back Leon.

Looking forward to a great night of fights.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> I know anything can happen, but we are 3 days out from 2 title fights by highlight reel champions in Izzy and Fig, the return of Nate Diaz and Leon Edwards and still not much activity in this thread. Damn!
> 
> Pulling for Izzy and Fig to retain. Hoping that Nate and Leon is a great fight. I'm guessing Nate gets reminded why we have weight classes when his over whelming offense isn't enough to hold back Leon.
> 
> Looking forward to a great night of fights.


Things will pick up on here soon, its been a quiet few weeks for cards in fairness.

I think Izzy, Fig and Leon win without much trouble.

Dont forget theres Lima/Amosov in Bellator and Claressa Shields debuting in PFL this week too.


----------



## Stormbringer

Lauren Murphy is always 8 seconds in a grappling exchange from her whole tit just popping out!


----------



## RapShepard

That arm break was nuts


----------



## Stormbringer

Why did this Leon vs Nate fight have to be 5 rounds?

Nate is done, he's got no pep in his step. He refuses to put his foot down.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Lol wtf Nate showboated for like 5 seconds when Leon was BADLY rocked right at the end of the fight. 

He really is a dumb guy aint he.


----------



## La Parka

Nate’s entertaining as hell


----------



## Stormbringer

I don't think he knew he hurt him for that 3 second window. Then he can't run in on the bad leg. But once he got in he didnt just throw hooks and straights.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Thank fuck I dont bet on this shit anymore.


----------



## Stormbringer

Fig seemed off tonight. I wonder what was up.

Congrats to Brendan though. I wonder if we'll get a 3-peat here.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Not a great fight, but clear win for Izzy. 

Vettori was too durable to go down but too basic to present much of a threat either.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Pretty entertaining night of fights. 

The arm break/dislocation was insane, ref should stopped it way earlier.

Can't remember the last time I saw Leon Edwards but he's amazing... apart from getting clocked at the end and stumbling around. I was pulling for him big time and got nervous at the finish. Put another minute on the clock and he could've been finished. So annoying having the commentary team sucking Diaz' dick the whole fight when he's getting bloodied up and completely dominated by his opponent. Yeah we get it he's a real life white boy gansgsta hotdogger.

The featherweight match was fantastic and Moreno was virtually perfect. The speed of his grappling was ridiculous.

The ME well what can you say, Izzy is just fast as lightening and just wasn't there for Vettori's punches, superb movement. I really wanted him to go in for the kill as it turned out being a little bit of a snoozer with the same patterns from both fighters over and over again. 

Itching for Bobby Knuckles and Izzy again now.


----------



## Stormbringer

But won't Izzy vs Rob be more of the same as the first fight? Won't Izzy be just as fast and accurate as last time? Won't Rob have to lunge in and hope he lands something? Kind of like DC and Andrade?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I dont think theres any obvious threats on the horizon for Izzy at MW anymore.


----------



## Stormbringer

Lesnar Turtle said:


> I dont think theres any obvious threats on the horizon for Izzy at MW anymore.


I feel the same way. Izzy 100% wins all his fights with his unrivalled technique. Crazy how his loss was only because he went up 20 pounds to 205 and lost because the other guy was 30 pounds heavier. But at 185, I see no real rival for Izzy.

I would love to see what shakes out if the UFC had a 195 division. Crazy how UFC hasnt filled in those necessary gaps at 195, 175 and 165 is criminal. Yet we have w's 145 and 125.....


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

If Izzy beats Rob again, which I think he will but Rob looks better than ever and is a threat its hard to see anyone at MW stopping Izzy. He's already basically cleaned out MW. Its insane that just 3.5 years into his UFC run and he's already cleaned out a stacked division.


----------



## mariopepper

Let's imagine Conor loses again. Is it the end of his "fighter" career?
P.S. I also think he has done everything he could. I don't even want to PPV anymore. I would rather prefer crackstreams.su or other pirate stream then paying to watch exhausted Conor..


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

While UFC 263 was fun RIZIN 28 was the better show. Multiple big upsets/wins that are going to change the direction of the company.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

double post.


----------



## La Parka

mariopepper said:


> Let's imagine Conor loses again. Is it the end of his "fighter" career?


I can’t imagine what more he could do in the UFC. He’s never going to win a belt again and could likely make more money doing celebrity fights, which would be much more safer for him.


He’s obviously trying to regain some legacy with these recent outings but the guy ain’t got it anymore.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Stormbringer said:


> But won't Izzy vs Rob be more of the same as the first fight? Won't Izzy be just as fast and accurate as last time? Won't Rob have to lunge in and hope he lands something? Kind of like DC and Andrade?


I don't think so no. In the first fight, Whittaker lunging in and handing Izzy the knockout was completely uncharacteristic for him. He either lost control or had a stupid strategy to begin with. That won't happen again and it'll make for a much more interesting fight. IMO Whittaker is much better than Vettori and has more varied weapons so it won't look anything like that.

Izzy has shown he's beatable. Bring up all the excuses you want about moving up in weight (which I fully realise is really tough to do) but he's beatable nonetheless. He's human and sooner or later he'll take a loss at MW.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> I would love to see what shakes out if the UFC had a 195 division. Crazy how UFC hasnt filled in those necessary gaps at 195, 175 and 165 is criminal. Yet we have w's 145 and 125.....


I really dont wanna see any more divisions added tbh. It makes it harder to keep up with, cheapens the idea of being a champion, spreads the potential talent pool for each division more thin and encourages fighters to jump around divisions depending on where they think they will have the easiest time. 

One thing I would like though is the 265 limit gone from HW. I know the general opinion is that there cant be athletic HWs over that but you only have look at the NFL, rugby or (real) wrestling to see that its very possible. It still kills me that we never got to see Teddy Riner or Miljain Lopez in MMA. 



mariopepper said:


> Let's imagine Conor loses again. Is it the end of his "fighter" career?


Nah. They would probably do the Nate trilogy, or have him fight Jorge or Ferg.


----------



## Stormbringer

Agree to disagree on the weight classes thing. However, the look at football and other sports for guys heavier than 265 being athletic thing. Those dudes are PEDs. They get slaps on the wrists in football. Fail a drug test? 3 games punishment. You can't be an ALL NATURAL 300 POUND WALL OF MUSCLE and pass a drug test.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> Agree to disagree on the weight classes thing.


No we must fight to the death.


----------



## Stormbringer

So Gane shows he can keep a great pace while dodging all the heavy shots. Neither guy showing KO power here but great contact either way.

I don't see Gane being a threat to Francis sense he showed he was well and truly afraid of Roz. But that's IF Francis gets past Derrick Lewis. And in that fight, anything can happen.

So the question now is, what does everyone else do? We already have Francis vs Lewis. I say Gane needs a fight in the mean time so why not....Stipe? And Volkov needs to keep going, he's already faced Blaydes and was dominated for 5 rounds, why not put him vs Rozenstruik? But Blaydes seems to have that fight. You might just end up putting him another nothing fight with a guy like Sakai.

Heavyweight just seems to have this great issue of all the guys fighting each other, unlike 170. It's a great and terrible thing.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Gane might be one of the few guys capable of getting out of the first round with Ngannou. I cant see him actually winning though. Hes technically very good but he just doesnt have enough power.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Its actually pretty crazy that at HW the Contenders are killing each other off, while at 170 none of the top guys seem to want to fight each other. HW is a division where maybe you need to protect a few guys just to give them a good win streak so we can look at them as Contenders but everyone fights everyone at HW.

I'm not sold on Gane vs Francis either. As technical as he is his lack of power for a HW is quite alarming and I just dont see a way that Gane could avoid that power for 25 minutes.

Is Bare Knuckle FC just an org for washed up mid tier MMA fighters? When even Pearl Gonzalez can monster someone in BKFC its quite alarming how low level it must be.



mariopepper said:


> Let's imagine Conor loses again. Is it the end of his "fighter" career?
> P.S. I also think he has done everything he could. I don't even want to PPV anymore. I would rather prefer crackstreams.su or other pirate stream then paying to watch exhausted Conor..


I'd imagine if he loses to Dustin again then its likely it for him. I think no matter what he'll still be a massive draw. You could book Conor v Nate III and crack a million PPV buys still. But if he loses to Dustin again considering the money he has made and the fact he doesn't really need to fight anymore coupled with the fact that it'd likely mean he's done as a realistic Championship threat I think he'd hang it up.

Conors in a position where if he's no longer a Title threat then there's no real point in him continuing to fight. He's already a two weight World Champ.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Does Lewis v Gane for an Interim HW Title make any sense to anyone? I cant wrap my head around that one at all.


----------



## Stormbringer

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Does Lewis v Gane for an Interim HW Title make any sense to anyone? I cant wrap my head around that one at all.


Found out a few hours ago myself and it makes not one lick of sense! Lewis and Francis agreed to fight but Francis said September, but somehow that fell through. So Lewis is fighting......in AUGUST!!!

THE FUCK?!?!

I swear if this is just so Stipe can get a fucking rematch or see if Jones caves....

Both guus are ready to go jist let them fight. Hell, give Gane Stipe so we can see who goes after Lewis. What sense does an interim belt make?!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Is Bare Knuckle FC just an org for washed up mid tier MMA fighters? When even Pearl Gonzalez can monster someone in BKFC its quite alarming how low level it must be.


Lol its so trashy and bush league.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Btw could this interim weirdness be that they're trying to get a Gane/Ngannou unification fight for a debuting UFC France card? I would guess probably not because it'd be a bit convoluted.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I get the feeling Francis dared to ask for money so the bald red goof pulled this shit.


----------



## Stormbringer

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Btw could this interim weirdness be that they're trying to get a Gane/Ngannou unification fight for a debuting UFC France card? I would guess probably not because it'd be a bit convoluted.


Well if you think about it. Dana and co. could just pay Lewis behind closed doors to wait till x amount of months later so UFC could just do Francis vs Frenchie in France.

I mean, who would look too hard at a Derrick Lewis tweet that said his back is pinched...nobody. Derrick gets paid, UFC does a super show in France, Lewis swoops back in for a face off and we keep rolling.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

More I think about the more it feels like Francis is being screwed here. The guy fought once in nearly 2 years simply because Stipe and DC were allowed to crawl through their trilogy and no one else was on his level. Nothing against either of those guys but the HW Title was defended once per year in the previous 2 years simply because these guys took so long to book and or be healthy for fights. Francis wins the Title in March, yet 3 months later the pink goof is making an Interim Title because Francis wanted to wait till September.

Anyone else feel a lack of hype for Conor v Dustin III? Im still looking forward to the fight don't get me wrong but its like a week away and it feels like there's no real hype for it. Where's the old crazy Conor that was constantly stirring up shit and getting in everyone's face. I miss those days.


----------



## Stormbringer

Mouthy Conor finally got his shit pushed in enough to watch his mouth I guess.

And yeah, Francis is being screwed here. He's done nothing wrong, but everyone around him and Lewis is messing things up. From Dana being his usual scumbag self, to Jon wanting lifestyle changing money, to no one else speaking up for the fighters at heavyweight, Francis is getting the shaft.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Where's the old crazy Conor that was constantly stirring up shit and getting in everyone's face. I miss those days.


It just doesnt work when you're 1-2 (1-3 if we count boxing as well) in the last 4+ years. Getting your ass kicked tends to humble you, unless you're a Diaz brother.


----------



## Stormbringer

Lesnar Turtle said:


> ...tends to humble you, unless you're a Diaz brother.


Or Frankie Edgar
Or Calvillo
Or Joanna
Or Colby
Or Conor
Or Barber
Or Eye


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> Or Frankie Edgar
> Or Calvillo
> Or Joanna
> Or Colby
> Or Conor
> Or Barber
> Or Eye


I admire your commitment to paying that much attention to WMMA lol. I cant even remember what Calvillo, Barber and Eye look like ffs nevermind what excuses they have for losing.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Conor is going all out turning the persona up to 11 again. I know its better for business if he wins but fuck, after that press conference I want him to get absolutely destroyed.


----------



## Stormbringer

Well, shit! Conor broke Conor!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> Well, shit! Conor broke Conor!


I havent seen it yet, but presumably this means Conor is going to be able to save face somewhat and probably get a 4th fight?

I would have been pissed if i'd paid for that.


----------



## VanillaRice10

I’d be so mad to pay for the 3rd fight just to see a 10-9 round in favor of Dustin only to see Conor break his ankle. Waste of 59.99.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

That injury legit saved Conor. Dustin was pushing his shit in on the feet and on the ground. The power difference was quite alarming and unexpected. Dustin was able to hurt Conor so regularly while Conor couldn't do the same. I'm still a big fan of McGregor, MMA is so much more exciting when he's around, so its sad to say but the guys done. He was well on his way to getting demolished and stopped in the 2nd round if he didn't break his leg. His aura is somewhat intact for one more fight, but I honestly don't see how he beats Dustin in the 4th fight. And then at that point, if he's 1-5 in the last 5 years across MMA and Boxing I think his aura is completely done. I think he would have been almost better off just losing this fight and going from there. 2 Losses in a row to Dustin is better than 3 (obviously). 

I dont think you can do much with Conor after that. He's a Star, he's a draw but the fanbase will desert him if he's no longer winning at all. 

Its insane though to think that since he put on that masterful performance against Eddie to become the Double Champ he's only won 1 fight, and that was against a shot Cowboy. His run up the card and to dual World Titles is beyond impressive, but fuck he fell off hard after that. 

Getting some of that Boxing money instead of the peanuts Dana pays him was the best and worst thing that could have happened to Conor. Hasn't been the same since. He's got too much money now, he's too secure and not hungry enough.



VanillaRice10 said:


> I’d be so mad to pay for the 3rd fight just to see a 10-9 round in favor of Dustin only to see Conor break his ankle. Waste of 59.99.


To be fair its not like it was a one fight card. Suga put on a show. Aldana scored a good KO. Hardy v Tai was HW insanity at its finest. Wonderboy v Burns was a little dull and the judging is questionable but its not like this was a shit card.


----------



## RapShepard

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> That injury legit saved Conor. Dustin was pushing his shit in on the feet and on the ground. The power difference was quite alarming and unexpected. Dustin was able to hurt Conor so regularly while Conor couldn't do the same. I'm still a big fan of McGregor, MMA is so much more exciting when he's around, so its sad to say but the guys done. He was well on his way to getting demolished and stopped in the 2nd round if he didn't break his leg. His aura is somewhat intact for one more fight, but I honestly don't see how he beats Dustin in the 4th fight. And then at that point, if he's 1-5 in the last 5 years across MMA and Boxing I think his aura is completely done. I think he would have been almost better off just losing this fight and going from there. 2 Losses in a row to Dustin is better than 3 (obviously).
> 
> I dont think you can do much with Conor after that. He's a Star, he's a draw but the fanbase will desert him if he's no longer winning at all.
> 
> Its insane though to think that since he put on that masterful performance against Eddie to become the Double Champ he's only won 1 fight, and that was against a shot Cowboy. His run up the card and to dual World Titles is beyond impressive, but fuck he fell off hard after that.
> 
> Getting some of that Boxing money instead of the peanuts Dana pays him was the best and worst thing that could have happened to Conor. Hasn't been the same since. He's got too much money now, he's too secure and not hungry enough.
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair its not like it was a one fight card. Suga put on a show. Aldana scored a good KO. Hardy v Tai was HW insanity at its finest. Wonderboy v Burns was a little dull and the judging is questionable but its not like this was a shit card.


If he wants to really fight give him some slightly easier more winnable fights. Give him like a Dan Hooker, Tony Ferguson, Gregor Gillespie, or do the Nate trilogy.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Nasty break! But agree here with Dustin was on top and clearly hurting him.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

RapShepard said:


> If he wants to really fight give him some slightly easier more winnable fights. Give him like a Dan Hooker, Tony Ferguson, Gregor Gillespie, or do the Nate trilogy.


This makes sense, but I don't think Conors ego would let him just walk away from the Dustin fight. He would be better off fighting a fringe top 10 guy, just to give him something more winnable to get some momentum back.


----------



## Stormbringer

So Conor was hurt going into the fight.....


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> So Conor was hurt going into the fight.....


_rolls eyes_


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

What the fuck I didnt realise you could do different kinds of reactions other than a basic like on here now. Oh the excitement.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Poirier will win the strap and mcnuggets will try to trash talk his way into a title shot....

If I'm dustin the payday will still be 3× your normal rate but I'd say fuck you to Conor and make him actually WIN a fight against a top 5 guy before he even thinks of a rematch. 

Conor deserves every bit of this injury like Dustin said kharma is a mirror. Conor injured other fighters on his idiotic bus incident this is just justice lol.


----------



## La Parka

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Poirier will win the strap


Never going to happen.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

La Parka said:


> Never going to happen.


I think he can beat oliviera standing and has enough jujitsu to defend on the ground its gonna be a great fight.


----------



## yeahbaby!

What a piece of trash McGregor is with all that talk directed at Dustin and his wife. Good on Dustin for telling him to get fucked. Please don't push some 4th fight, that would be overkill. I want to see Poirer go for the belt again.


----------



## Stevieg786

Conor is finished at the top level


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Dustin will be delighted with a 4th fight. The biggest payday he can get and another easy nights work. He would be a fool to turn it down


----------



## Lm2

whose everyone got you think dillashaw can win his first fight back? i got sandhagen


----------



## Stormbringer

I hope and pray Sandhagen beats TJ like he did Edgar. There's no place in MMA for a guy like TJ. Just catch him with a flying knee, flatlining him down the card.

TJ also needs to prove he can pass drug tests as well.

HE RUINED MULTIPLE CAREERS AMD THEN GOT CAUGHT WITH A NEEDLE UP HIS ASS!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I think Cory beats the shit out of him.


----------



## Oiky

TJ Dillashaw is going to be in all sorts of trouble in that octagon tonight


----------



## Stormbringer

Darren The Damage!!!


----------



## Stormbringer

Why are they having DC clean up for TJ? I know, it's the machine protecting itself, but TJ has no excuse. He didn't ACCIDENTALLY get drugs in his system. He INTENTIONALLY injected himself with EPO.


----------



## Stormbringer

TJ holding the shorts, holding the cage. Is there ANY time this guy isn't cheating?!


----------



## Stormbringer

How?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

The UFC's need to frame TJ as some Saint who somehow wound up with EPO in his system is disgusting. The dudes a Cheat in every way. He's a Snake and everyone around him knew it.

As was Herb Deans reffing in that fight, TJ was constantly grabbing the cage and nothing came from it. There was that period in the 1st(?) where he had his fingers in the cage and Herb told him not to, TJ kept them in there so Herb told him again, TJ kept them in there so Herb just warned him again. Really over Herb as a ref at this point, he makes so many blunders thesedays.

The judging was pretty ass as well. TJ had legkicks and cuddles yet won the fight despite regularly losing the striking battle.


----------



## Oiky

Cory fought well,I'm not big on TJ at all but he did too given the time he had out 

Kyler phillips exciting as usual


----------



## yeahbaby!

Wow so Dillashaw is enemy number one in here? 

I had TJ winning the fight by a nose and he looked great in there considering he's had the big layoff and fighting a top striker who looks like a weight class up in comparison. 

Sandhagen didn't impress me at all this fight because TJ didn't let him get in to any sort of groove, you have to give TJ credit for that. Sandhagen looked great in the highlight package but we just didn't see that on the night. 

If he was the next big thing he would've put TJ away, plain and simple.


----------



## Lm2

i had TJ winning as well, not the biggest fan of his,especially after his EPO and his excuses when he lost to Ceudo but that being said i think sterling or yan beats him,


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

How many fights have to go south because of an eyepoke before either the Referee's grow some balls and start doing their jobs, or the UFC actually gives a shit about the fighters and invests in better gloves?

I'm so over Herb Dean at this point, he's a garbage referee. Gave Kamaka a warning for eye pokes in the first round. Then in the second he committed a really bad eye poke that almost stopped the fight and all Herb did was issue a 'hard' warning along with threatening to take more than 1 point if there was another infraction. Then 10 seconds later theres a nut shot and you can see Herbs reluctance to do anything. Seriously if he couldn't hear Bisping chastising him for his earlier warning I doubt Herb would have done anything, which was just taking 1 point.

These Refs have no balls and are too pussy to do their damn job.

I know Uriah was just on a 4 fight win streak prior to this fight, but someone close to him needs to sit him down and tell him to either retire or really sit down with a sports shrink and sort his issues out. He's got so much talent but in nearly every fight he isn't mentally there and doesn't seem to want to be there at all.

On the flip side, AJ McKee is a freaking stud. Carved through Pitbull with absolute ease.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Theres a case to be made that McKee is the best FW on the planet right now.


----------



## Stormbringer

Who we got for this weekend?! I'm pulling for Lewis to run the gauntlet and beat Gane, Francis, Stipe AND Jones! 



Lesnar Turtle said:


> Theres a case to be made that McKee is the best FW on the planet right now.


Well, no one likes Volk, he hasnt fought in forever, he "lost" his last fight, Max can't fight him again and Ortega got the shit kicked out of him by Max. UFC's 145 is a damned mess so it's not hard to see it.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> Who we got for this weekend?! I'm pulling for Lewis to run the gauntlet and beat Gane, Francis, Stipe AND Jones!


Probably Gane, but his lack of power + Derricks ability to change the course of the fight at any moment with his, makes it interesting.


----------



## TCE

Pumped for the fights Saturday.

Let's go Black Beast!


----------



## Jamescaws

_I'm pulling for Lewis_


----------



## La Parka

Lewisssss


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Some brutal KOs already.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Holy shit. Now i'm really starting to wonder if this dude can actually beat Ngannou.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Pretty pathetic showing by Lewis. I mean show some fire dude. Gane extremely impressive. I'd still have to back Francis against him but who knows.

Also looked great, pleasure to watch. Chiesa tapping out was gorgeous.


----------



## Oiky

Lewis didn't do his usual get beat comfortably and then come out of nowhere with hands from hell & get the KO


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Everyone still alive?


----------



## Oiky

Surprised MMA doesn't get discussed more on here

Boxing isn't in my personal experience very popular among wrestling fans that I know,but they will watch MMA,but on here boxing gets discussed way more


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Oiky said:


> Surprised MMA doesn't get discussed more on here
> 
> Boxing isn't in my personal experience very popular among wrestling fans that I know,but they will watch MMA,but on here boxing gets discussed way more


This thread used to be more active than the boxing one but the roles have reversed in the last few months. Not sure why.


----------



## Oiky

Lesnar Turtle said:


> This thread used to be more active than the boxing one but the roles have reversed in the last few months. Not sure why.


Which to me is utterly bizarre,as I am a huge boxing fan,I've always respected MMA and followed it very closely for years,then all of a sudden I'd just stop for a bit,then start again... Boxing is my favoured sport but I have to say the way it is run and the state of it in 2021 compared to how the UFC are handling business is infuriating,competitive fights in MMA,K1,Muay Thai are a regular deal,boxing politics is becoming a joke at professional level

MMA is still only a young sport too,in beginnings it was all wild swings & Mohawks which was fun,it had it's place,but it was a bit tough guy cliche parody stuff,now MMA and its training & gyms have come on leaps and bounds and the subtle little technical tactics are there in the cage that rarely existed in the early days,and for me I like to see that as although wild brawling is fun,it is not nearly as good as controlled and calculated violence,setting your man up tactically and pitting your brain against his and setting traps and that's what MMAs doing ,becoming technical and the fact that they have competitive cards on the regular basis makes it very enjoyable lately and with boxings shit state it's crazy how the tides have switched in the threads on here


----------



## TCE

TBH, I think this forums new layout has scared everyone away.

I come on here once every 6 or so months for that reason.


----------



## Oiky

TCE said:


> TBH, I think this forums new layout has scared everyone away.
> 
> I come on here once every 6 or so months for that reason.


I remember it being much better when I first joined,that's probably why my post count is so low 😂


----------



## TCE

Oiky said:


> I remember it being much better when I first joined,that's probably why my post count is so low 😂


Haha yeah same

I've been here since 2002 and only just cracked 1k posts lol.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Oiky said:


> Which to me is utterly bizarre,as I am a huge boxing fan,I've always respected MMA and followed it very closely for years,then all of a sudden I'd just stop for a bit,then start again... Boxing is my favoured sport but I have to say the way it is run and the state of it in 2021 compared to how the UFC are handling business is infuriating,competitive fights in MMA,K1,Muay Thai are a regular deal,boxing politics is becoming a joke at professional level
> 
> MMA is still only a young sport too,in beginnings it was all wild swings & Mohawks which was fun,it had it's place,but it was a bit tough guy cliche parody stuff,now MMA and its training & gyms have come on leaps and bounds and the subtle little technical tactics are there in the cage that rarely existed in the early days,and for me I like to see that as although wild brawling is fun,it is not nearly as good as controlled and calculated violence,setting your man up tactically and pitting your brain against his and setting traps and that's what MMAs doing ,becoming technical and the fact that they have competitive cards on the regular basis makes it very enjoyable lately and with boxings shit state it's crazy how the tides have switched in the threads on here


Yeah boxing is especially disappointing this year, AJ/Fury being teased only for Fury/Wilder 3 to get booked, then delayed, and who knows if we will even see it in October. Spence/Pac falling through, AJ barely fights, GGG barely fights, Usyk barely fights, Fury and Wilder MIA for like 18 months, a year gap between Lopez beating Loma and his next fight, all these circus fights etc etc. Pac being most likely retired by last minute replacement Ugas is pretty much the cherry on top of the shit cake. 



TCE said:


> TBH, I think this forums new layout has scared everyone away.
> 
> I come on here once every 6 or so months for that reason.


It is ugly as fuck. Slightly more tolerable if you switch the theme to dark imo.


----------



## Oiky

TCE said:


> Haha yeah same
> 
> I've been here since 2002 and only just cracked 1k posts lol.


Quality over quantity haha!

And Lesnar Turtle the only thing I can add to your post which I'm in agreement with completely is Canelo - he's a free agent and at a few points in the past few weeks it seemed like It was going to be hard to make his fight with Plant,and Plant and his team seemed to show reluctance too!

Wouldlve quoted you guys in the same post but everytime i do so I get in a right pickle haha


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

He has arrived.


----------



## Stormbringer

Derek Brunson is on a 5 fight streak! And on top of that, it has Till and Shabazean in it. You know Dana's pissed! And I fucking love it!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Izzy has really owned that division. Cannonier is the only decent fresh match up left pretty much.


----------



## Stormbringer

Shame that Jared broke his arm when facing Rob. Would have put Rob into orbit had that not happened!


----------



## Lm2

the reason Boxing is so talked about now is cause of those stupid Paul brothers, obviously Canelo is a big name, Fury,Wilder,Joshua. That being said all the casual Boxing fans are probably Jake and Logan Stans that just want to see them win or get Koed. 

That being said whose everyone got for the 25th card, i got Volvanski,Valentina,Diaz, Andrade and Rozenstruik


----------



## 752865

Sucks not to have a Fight Night, PPV or a Bellator tonight. Saturday has become mma day for me, weird not having any on.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Lesnar Turtle said:


> He has arrived.


Only just caught up on this. First thing DC said was 'Owen Hart. It's a young Owen Hart.' lol


----------



## Oiky

That comment from DC made me chuckle😂


----------



## Stormbringer

So apparently UFC 266 and 267 are a week apart! The fudge! One in Abu Dhabi and then in MSG.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> So apparently UFC 266 and 267 are a week apart! The fudge! One in Abu Dhabi and then in MSG.


Yeah its weird, but i'm not complaining. Especially cause I dont pay for them lol.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

So Rumble is out of the GP.

From Rumble/Yoel to Rumble vs a random guy to no Rumble at all. Sigh.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Lmao oh shit Yoel is saying he thought it was a 5 rounder.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Surely at some point someone mentioned to Yoel its a 3 round fight...

Not sure what to make of his performance. On the one hand he looked terrible and is 44. On the other hand even in most of his biggest wins he did bugger all for most of the fight. He's always been really, really low volume.

The UFC card was really fun. Lionheart is such a fun fighter to watch, I'm interested to see him back in there with top LHW's now. His striking and grappling looks better than ever, though admittedly he's against a lower caliber of opponent. But he's got that confidence and a massive chip on his shoulder now.

The Ion v Clark fight was a beatdown. Things got awkward when Bisping mentioned the really loud guy was Devin's Dad. And then you could hear the growing disappointment as he watched his son get mauled.

Lipski looked better than ever. That was the performance everyone ahs been waiting to see from the Queen Of Violence. Holy fuck though she's such a babe, way too hot to be a fighter.


----------



## Oiky

Come on Yoel,sort it out mate🤦‍♂️


----------



## Lm2

Next weekend gents let’s go!


----------



## Oiky

Cant wait


----------



## Rankles75

Jon Jones arrested on domestic violence charge hours after UFC Hall of Fame ceremony


Hours after his fight was inducted into the UFC Hall of Fame, Jon Jones was arrested on multiple charges in Las Vegas.




mmajunkie.usatoday.com





Pretends to be shocked… 😏


----------



## Stormbringer

I'm telling you, Jones failed a drug test and has to fill 2 years worth of time. He needs excuses not to get in the cage.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Oh for fucks sake Aljo is out of 267.


----------



## Stormbringer

Well, Nick didn't look bad in there, just out of practice. I wonder if he broke his nose? And that vicious body kick just stabbed him. Good job by Robbie to stay composed.

Nick should have fought Cowboy.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

The UFC need to invest in WMMA more. They should be doing all they can to lure as many female Boxers and Kickboxers over to MMA. It seems relatively easy too when you consider that while the UIFC underpays its fighters its still much better than what Boxing pays and treats women.

As great as Valentina is she's crushed a lot of cans as a result of WMMA being so shallow. She's a lifetime fighter in there with Soccer Moms and the like. Murphy knew she had exactly zero to offer her and didn't even try.

It was nice to see Lawler finally get another win. Could even be a nice retirement fight for him to go out on. Sucks that Nick lost his first fight back though. This was a bitter sweet fight in that someone had to lose.

Not sure what to make of Nick at this point. Just doesn't seem like he was really there, didn't want to be there for any of this. Its weird this was a fight that excited Lawler and every MMA fan but Nick's stated multiple times he didn't really have any interest in this fight. And the fact he couldn't be assed cutting weight last minute. I get the feeling he's not really a fighter anymore, but all he really knows is being a fighter and he just wanted to do something so signed a contract and turned up while never really feeling it.



Rankles75 said:


> Jon Jones arrested on domestic violence charge hours after UFC Hall of Fame ceremony
> 
> 
> Hours after his fight was inducted into the UFC Hall of Fame, Jon Jones was arrested on multiple charges in Las Vegas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmajunkie.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretends to be shocked… 😏


It wont happen, but hopefully this time they throw the book at him. Dudes never going to change because ultimately he faces no repercussions for all his shit. Being stripped of the Title mutiple times means nothing to him, he needs real consequences.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

So do submissions now just not work if you simply refuse to let them work. How Volk escaped those two chokes in the 3rd makes no sense at all.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Main event was great. Really good performance from Volk overall, showed championship mettle in the few scary moments he faced.

Diaz/Lawler, was shaping up to be a great fight until the anticlimactic ending. I dont know how I feel about Nicks performance, he seemed to be getting into the groove at times but looked old as shit at others.


----------



## La Parka

Incredible main event.

Diaz and Lawler was fun.

Shev is incredible. Would love to see her fight Amanda again


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

La Parka said:


> Incredible main event.
> 
> Diaz and Lawler was fun.
> 
> Shev is incredible. Would love to see her fight Amanda again


I was trying to work out who the hell you could possibly feed to Shevchenko next, honestly the Nunes fight is the only one that makes any sense for either of them. Neither of them have any serious challengers in any of their 3 divisions thesedays.


----------



## Jamescaws

_Fellow MMA fan here.. Who watching #5 ranked Thiago Santos on October 2nd?








_


----------



## notthatkindamark

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> So do submissions now just not work if you simply refuse to let them work. How Volk escaped those two chokes in the 3rd makes no sense at all.


Late in the fight, both guys sweating like pigs, Ortega tired and battered to a pulp, Volk 110% full of adrenaline and 110% committed to not tapping.

btw, has anyone seen a fighter take as much damage as Ortega in two title fights? His face looked like hamburger helper after both fights.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

As good as Ortega is he's unfortunate to run into Max and then Volk in his Title fights.

Aldo is the 145 GOAT but considering how quick the UFC were to label Max the Undeniable 145 GOAT at what point does Volk get that same love?


----------



## Stormbringer

UFC and Rogan are shit at calling people GOATs after 2 to 4 fights. Max, Holly, The Machida era!, Conor, Khabib, etc. Call me when you're on that Jones, Silva, GSP, Aldo, Mighty Mouse, Ronda and Joanna list!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

RDA/Islam is off as well.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Yan/Cory for the interim belt at 267 now. I mean...good fight, and its redeemed 267 somewhat, but things are becoming a bit of a clusterfuck, especially if Cory actually wins.


----------



## Stormbringer

Crazy how the winners are injured and the losers are fighting for a belt....


----------



## La Parka

Yan will win and become the first interm champion in history to be immediately recognized by most people as the real champion


----------



## notthatkindamark

Aljermain or however you spell his name should've been signed to a lifetime WWE deal after selling the knee strike like he was hit by king kong bundy. 

Now he's faking another injury to prolong his fake title run.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

So Dan Hooker has stepped in to face Islam.

On a side note; turns out he wasn't training Wrestling at all for his last camp as the COVID rules and lockdowns in NZ meant he wasn't allowed to open his gym. Pretty crazy considering his Wrestling played a big part in that fight. And he had the Cops turning up to his gym closing it down when he was trying to train.

As a proud Kiwi, the sooner all the CKB guys make this move to America the better. This NZ government just doesn't support combat sports at all. So many elite fighters in NZ that should be getting support instead they're not even allowed to train and Dan has said taking this Islam fight he now has no idea when he'll be able to return to NZ. And also no idea where he'll stay or train in the States right now.


----------



## Stormbringer

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> So Dan Hooker has stepped in to face Islam.


All that in mind, I love him jumping in here. I hope he pulls it off so we can stop trying to use Khabib's name to promote Islam.

As for the, no gyms thing, doesn't Australia/New Zealand have low covid numbers? Or did things change for the worse?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Stormbringer said:


> All that in mind, I love him jumping in here. I hope he pulls it off so we can stop trying to use Khabib's name to promote Islam.
> 
> As for the, no gyms thing, doesn't Australia/New Zealand have low covid numbers? Or did things change for the worse?


COVID has gotten out of hand in Melbourne and Sydney here in Australia. Sydney has been in a strict lockdown for months now, talking like curfews, not allowed to be more than 5km from your house, only one member of a household is allowed to go shopping per day. Melbourne's got massive protests going on now because of all their lockdowns and so many industries being shut down.

New Zealand goes into a snap Lockdown every time there's a single COVID case. The PM has committed to this idea of Covid zero, so goes to the extreme every time. And its always in Auckland as well which is where City Kickboxing is.

For the CKB boys there's the issue that NZ's Rugby teams, Cricket teams, and Netball teams are given special treatment, allowed to train no matter what, allowed to travel no matter what, put at the head of the queue for quarantine. Whereas like Hooker and co. have to wait potentially months for a spot in quarantine so they can return to NZ. Dan has no idea at all when he'll be able to return home now due to taking the Islam fight.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

As terrifyingly bad as Derns striking and takedowns are, her ground game is straight up terrifying. Its just quicksand, every single thing Rodriguez did on the ground just got her in deeper, even locking in a submission of her own just get her in deeper.

Its always surprising how woeful most BJJ fighters are at takedowns. You need the fight on the mat, how are you not training to be great at takedowns?


----------



## TCE

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> COVID has gotten out of hand in Melbourne and Sydney here in Australia. Sydney has been in a strict lockdown for months now, talking like curfews, not allowed to be more than 5km from your house, only one member of a household is allowed to go shopping per day. Melbourne's got massive protests going on now because of all their lockdowns and so many industries being shut down.
> 
> New Zealand goes into a snap Lockdown every time there's a single COVID case. The PM has committed to this idea of Covid zero, so goes to the extreme every time. And its always in Auckland as well which is where City Kickboxing is.
> 
> For the CKB boys there's the issue that NZ's Rugby teams, Cricket teams, and Netball teams are given special treatment, allowed to train no matter what, allowed to travel no matter what, put at the head of the queue for quarantine. Whereas like Hooker and co. have to wait potentially months for a spot in quarantine so they can return to NZ. Dan has no idea at all when he'll be able to return home now due to taking the Islam fight.


That's brutal. My sister lives in New Zealand and says she has to work from home for the time being. 

Mean while, here in the UK, covid is spreading like wild fire and we haven't been on lockdown since the spring. 

This virus isn't going away, unfortunately. 

Hope Hooker makes it to the fight though and beats Islam. Never been a fan of Islam.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

TCE said:


> That's brutal. My sister lives in New Zealand and says she has to work from home for the time being.
> 
> Mean while, here in the UK, covid is spreading like wild fire and we haven't been on lockdown since the spring.
> 
> This virus isn't going away, unfortunately.
> 
> Hope Hooker makes it to the fight though and beats Islam. Never been a fan of Islam.


I'm pulling extra hard for Dan to come through with the upset. With all the attention he's getting right now it'd be so sweet if he beats Islam.

As far as COVID goes, I think governments need to move towards the reality of just living with COVID-19. Its always going to be a thing, it'll always be around.


----------



## Stormbringer

Does anyone care about UFC these past couple shows?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> Does anyone care about UFC these past couple shows?


I skipped the last two. Thank fuck things are picking up soon.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

They'd had some abysmal Main Events recently.

Didn't watch the fight, but heard that Ladd's coach was going off at her, and abusing her. Just saw the footage of him between rounds...people get offended by everything thesedays. It was nothing. He was giving her advice that she completely ignored and worded it stronger and stronger until he just flat out got frustrated at the fact that she wasn't doing a thing he told her. It was nothing.


----------



## Stormbringer

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Didn't watch the fight, but heard that Ladd's coach was going off at her, and abusing her. Just saw the footage of him between rounds...people get offended by everything thesedays. It was nothing. He was giving her advice that she completely ignored and worded it stronger and stronger until he just flat out got frustrated at the fact that she wasn't doing a thing he told her. It was nothing.


BUT SHE'S A WOMAN! HOW DARE HE RAISE HIS VOICE TO HER!?!?! WHAT IF HER OVARIES HAD SHUT DOWN RIGHT THEN AND THERE?!?!?!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

This coming weekend in contrast is actually one of the most stacked I can remember.

Glory 79
Costa/Vettori
Bellator card with Fedor in Russia
KSW with Pudz/Bombardier if you're partial to a good freakshow

Pretty sure they're all on at the same time overlapping with each other too.


----------



## La Parka

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> They'd had some abysmal Main Events recently.
> 
> Didn't watch the fight, but heard that Ladd's coach was going off at her, and abusing her. Just saw the footage of him between rounds...people get offended by everything thesedays. It was nothing. He was giving her advice that she completely ignored and worded it stronger and stronger until he just flat out got frustrated at the fact that she wasn't doing a thing he told her. It was nothing.


I’ve had grade school teachers talk to me more harshly.

Jeez


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Stormbringer said:


> BUT SHE'S A WOMAN! HOW DARE HE RAISE HIS VOICE TO HER!?!?! WHAT IF HER OVARIES HAD SHUT DOWN RIGHT THEN AND THERE?!?!?!


Best part about all this is Miesha Tate going off and claiming he'd never talk to a male fighter the way he did Aspen. Even though there's no shortage of coaches and cornermen going off at male fighters who are underperforming.

It gets more and more ridiculous what causes people to rage thesedays. The worst thing he said to Aspen was "I dont know what you're doing out there" after she didnt heed his advice round after round.



Lesnar Turtle said:


> This coming weekend in contrast is actually one of the most stacked I can remember.
> 
> Glory 79
> Costa/Vettori
> Bellator card with Fedor in Russia
> KSW with Pudz/Bombardier if you're partial to a good freakshow
> 
> Pretty sure they're all on at the same time overlapping with each other too.


Its a bummer we're not getting Rico v Reem anymore. But still there's a lot of fun fights in combat sports this weekend.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Paolo has been having cheese with his wine this time.


----------



## Stormbringer

204 pound Costa! Well damn! Alcoholism? All this because Izzy humped him!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Vettori v Costa was basically a fight to determine the UFC's biggest meathead. And Costa managed to win that Title before the fight.

Guy realises he's going to miss 185 badly, then realizes he wont even make it to a 195 catchweight, has to be at 205, yet he acts like its Marvins fault or Marvins problem...

I think Izzy genuinely broke Costa.


----------



## Stormbringer

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Vettori v Costa was basically a fight to determine the UFC's biggest meathead. And Costa managed to win that Title before the fight.
> 
> Guy realises he's going to miss 185 badly, then realizes he wont even make it to a 195 catchweight, has to be at 205, yet he acts like its Marvins fault or Marvins problem...
> 
> I think Izzy genuinely broke Costa.


Meatheads? Maybe. Iron chins? Definitely!

I don't know what's more impressive. Costa going hard for 25 minutes, Marvin taking thunder shots all over or Izzy making both men look like jobbers....

Costa may just have to get used to 205. I know he's only messed up this once, but damn, this was a completly different weight class.

I think Costa did more damage. That head kick would make Cor Cop shiver, and Marvin just stumbled and put it back together.

And somehow Rob didn't hasn't fought either. I wonder if they'd make him look even smaller. Granted, he did face Yoel Romero. Then again, he got murdered in the rematch.

What are these guys on?!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Despite all the bullshit that was one hell of a fight. The UFC was due a quality Main Event after having a bunch of stinkers recently.

Both guys really brought it. Impressed that while Costa did noticeably gas early on he was still there in the final seconds of the final round brawling. Ultimately this fight served as a statement to just how good Izzy is. He made Costa look useless and largely thwarted Marvin at every turn for 40 minutes. Vettori's a pretty good all round fighter, him vs Bobby Knuckles could be a really good match up.

Jessica Rose-Clark put on a bit of a snoozer. Understand that after two big injuries and fighting infrequently she just wanted to get a win and stay healthy but it was a really dull blanket performance from her. Of course it played out that way though, seems like the UFC marketing machine have gotten behind her a bit, or maybe its more of a push just here in Australia. But nearly everytime the UFC gets behind someone they underwhelm or straight up get smashed.

All that said, one thing I'm really happy that's limited largely to the UFC, is commentary shitting on the athletes. Its really jarring watching Boxing, or Rugby, or Motorsports, or even Bellator and then watching the UFC with how quick the UFC commentators are to shit on a fighter. Having the commentators sit there and say "this sucks, this is boring" is so stupid. All I can think is that its a strategy from the UFC brass to make sure the fighters themselves have zero power, talk the fighters down at any chance to make the UFC brand what matters.

Was great to se Fedor get an impressive win. This was a risky fight, it was riskier to take this fight than a fight v Reem or JDS or anyone else like that. As its a no reward situation to beat Tim. But at least Fedor made easy work of him.


----------



## Stormbringer

So going into a big show I find out Kevin Lee has failed a test because he took adderol. And then Joanna gets taken from the rankings because......her hiatus. Oh shit! And Angela Hill called that out because a lot of fighters have been out longer but didn't get pulled.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Stormbringer said:


> So going into a big show I find out Kevin Lee has failed a test because he took adderol. And then Joanna gets taken from the rankings because......her hiatus. Oh shit! And Angela Hill called that out because a lot of fighters have been out longer but didn't get pulled.


Jon Jones for example is still ranked and Joanna has fought more recently than him. And Jon is having a meltdown about going down in the P4P rankings despite not fighting since Feb 2020 and having no plans to fight anytime soon.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Grandpa Glover getting shit done!! I had a feeling he would. Cool moment. 

Usman/Chimaev could be a big, big fight next year providing nobody gets derailed first. Same with Islam vs the Dustin/Oliveira winner. 

That ref in the prelims, Just Bleed and all that but...fuck. I got CTE from watching. 

Great card, even bigger one next week. Was nice to be able to watch a card this big live at normal person hours for once.


----------



## Stormbringer

And just like Jan gets dominated by a fighter as big, strong and experienced as he is. Glover dominated from start to finish. He made Jan QUIT! Glover is old man Cinderella and will always be a UFC Champion.

What happens with Jan now? Who is at 205? A rematch with Santos? Rakic?

Obviously Glover vs Jiri is next for the championship. Could epic.

And this really makes Jon Jones look even better. ABSOLUTELY NO ONE IS TOUCHING THAT MAN'S CHAMPIONSHIP LEGACY!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

MMA is a pretty shitty sport a lot of the time, so much drama thesedays. So its even nicer to see a guy like Glover become Champion. One of the true nice guys of MMA, a real Warrior who never quit. Massive respect to him for winning the Gold at 42. Im astounded though at just how helpless Jan was on the ground. This was such a one sided fight.

Im bummed that Hooker got murked like that. Thought he would put up a good fight and take it into deep waters, but he got steamrolled as well.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Now Glover has defeated the man who gave Izzy his first loss, we can put two guys up on Izzy in the pecking order?


----------



## Stormbringer

yeahbaby! said:


> Now Glover has defeated the man who gave Izzy his first loss, we can put two guys up on Izzy in the pecking order?


----------



## yeahbaby!

Stormbringer said:


>


Ah nice one!

It's the same way Jim the Anvil Neidhart was responsible for teaching Bret Hart promos and giving him he confidence to go singles > Bret becomes an uber respected champion and ring general > Bret brings up and makes Steve Austin and puts him OTT at WM13 > Austin goes on to fat out money at a rapid pace and wins the war for WWF.

The Anvil is responsible for the endurance of the WWF.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dodson > Ngannou.


Only vaguely related. But the current WBA, WBO, IBF HW champ Usyk has a loss in the amateurs to Shawn Porter, who is literally Volkanowski sized. 

Chuck beating the shit out of scrawny Reem who would go on to gain like 50lbs of muscle and win K1 GPs is a surreal one too.


----------



## Stormbringer

Huge knee from Alex to shut the lights out!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

This fucking card.


----------



## njcam

Is UFC 268 main event still going and it's 1:15am in NYC.


----------



## Stormbringer

What a night! War of the year with Gaethje and Chandler! Holy shit they are made of iron!

Chito is moving on up! Gets into the Front Kick Club on Edgar!

And what a main event. Annnnnd STIIIIILLLLLL! Usman shows why he is the greatest 170 fighter in the world and possibly of all time!

2 great shows back to back. I say this one was even better! Holy shit!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Like...if we are talking whole card top to bottom, prelims and all, that might have actually been one of the best nights of fights the UFC has ever put out. The main event and Gaethje/Chandler were the two best fights of the year so far imo, and the latter ranks pretty highly all time. So much good/crazy shit happened on that card. Barnetts spinning shit, the Pereira flying knee, the Chito front kick, Chris Curtis's out of nowhere come from behind win, the battle of guillotines in the Shabazyan fight, the Burgos/Quarantillo fight etc. 

We got this and 267 a week apart!!


----------



## yeahbaby!

Great night of fights! Gaethje/Chandler was insane, what in the name of fuck do you need to do to Justin to knock the guy down!? Chandler got two clean big bombs on him in the first and wasn't bothered. Chandler is a zombie maniac just walking in to punches, looking at him it looks like he could lose a bit of muscle and move down a class tho? Overly muscled but easily smaller than Gaethje. 

Thug Rose/Zhang was a great fight, I was expecting a Zhang win after the first couple but Rose came back and pulled it off with her experience and fight IQ. No doubt about it Zhang is special with great striking and strength. 

Usman/Colby was great too, Usman looked like a monster and far too good in the first half of the fight. Credit to Colby for coming back in to it and making things interesting. Usman is a monster at the absolute top of his game, great to watch.

Joe Rogan is looking weird these days, pasty off white face and that weird jutting out torso body of his.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

yeahbaby! said:


> Joe Rogan is looking weird these days, pasty off white face and that weird jutting out torso body of his.


He'll be gone from the UFC before we get to the mid 2020s I think. Hes looking old as shit now and clearly doesnt have his heart in it anymore. I dont think Buffer will be there for much longer either.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Lesnar Turtle said:


> He'll be gone from the UFC before we get to the mid 2020s I think. Hes looking old as shit now and clearly doesnt have his heart in it anymore. I dont think Buffer will be there for much longer either.


His hyperbole just gets so OTT. Calling any champ on a winning streak the GOAT over and over.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

And hopefully Herb Dean isn't too far behind those guys. The amount of horribly bad mistakes he makes thesedays is absurd.


----------



## TCE

I used to like Herb Dean, but I admit he's trash these days. WTF was he doing in the Rothwell fight?

I wouldn't say he should outright get out... I'd say have a break. Go on vacation for a year or two. See how he does on his return.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

The power difference between Font and Aldo was unreal. Font's no slouch in the power punching stakes but just damn, everytime Jose hit him he had him backing up or falling over. The difference there was so dramatic.

And its so good to see Aldo putting together wins again. After the Max fights it felt like he was done but I can see him getting back to a Championship. Still think he needs to use his leg kicks more though, why's he stopped throwing them?

The commentary in this fight was horrid though.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Its crazy that Aldo is still performing at this level 6 years after the Conor loss. A lot of fighters wouldnt have bounced back from that as well as he has.


----------



## Stormbringer

Jamahall Hill looked great with his Izzy swing out and hook to the head!



Lesnar Turtle said:


> Its crazy that Aldo is still performing at this level 6 years after the Conor loss. A lot of fighters wouldnt have bounced back from that as well as he has.


I can ignore the Conot fight. It's the Max fights that made me think it was time. But then again, Aldo is only 35.



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> And its so good to see Aldo putting together wins again. Still think he needs to use his leg kicks more though, why's he stopped throwing them?


The community has been wondering why Aldo stopped kicking 10 YEARS AGO. We still have no answer. I thought Aldo looked good vs Yan but that may be due to Yan's strategy of taking a round off at the beginning to get all the timing right.


----------



## Stormbringer

Picks for tonight?

Nunes is basically a given unless she fucks herself up.

I could see Dustin beating Charles over the distance. I could see Charles catching Dustin in a sub. The crazy thing is that I know that Charles can take a shot. We saw that with Chandler, I just think Dustin will keep pressure on him to wear him down over rounds. I like Dustin to pull it off in the end though. I think he has shown more tools in UFC.

Although....if Dustin were to lose.....maybe he gets in there with Conor again. I mean.....money makes a man do crazy things.


----------



## La Parka

Crazy upset.


----------



## Irish Jet

Nunes, like Cyborg thought she was invincible and was just out there headhunting. She had no real plan beyond that and was lost once she got herself hurt.


----------



## Sterling Golden

Glad to hear Nunes lost. She was always very nasty.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Crazy upset with Nunes, but it had to happen eventually.

I wasnt sold on Oliveira as champ going in but you've gotta give him credit, he just stopped probably the 2nd best 155lb'er (maybe Islam deserves that title, remains to be seen) and one of the best p4p fighters atm before the championship rounds, hell of a win. To think the guy has been in the UFC since 2010 without making too many waves and now all of a sudden in the 2020s hes putting it all together and going on a career defining run.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrr maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa gerrrrrrrrrrrrrrd. Nunes down Nunes down! Could this be the start of the downfall? Full credit to Pena, she took some shots and came back and Nunes just gassed and lost her mind apparently.

It just tends to happen to the GOATS after a while doesn't it, be it mental or physical.Most of them anyway.

Olivera was greatand a surprise, I had Dustin comfortably. Not many guys have taken the shots he gave Olivera and come back. Full credit.


----------



## Stormbringer

Some people are bringing up Nunes' cardio and COVID....either way there was gonna be a rematch when Nunes says so.


----------



## notthatkindamark

yeahbaby! said:


> Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrr maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa gerrrrrrrrrrrrrrd. Nunes down Nunes down! Could this be the start of the downfall? Full credit to Pena, she took some shots and came back and Nunes just gassed and lost her mind apparently.
> 
> It just tends to happen to the GOATS after a while doesn't it, be it mental or physical.Most of them anyway.
> 
> Olivera was greatand a surprise, I had Dustin comfortably. Not many guys have taken the shots he gave Olivera and come back. Full credit.


I was hyped watching that fight! In all honesty though, Pena's striking looked amateurish AF. She took a ton of damage in order to land her shots. Pena got the better of Nunes but her face didn't look like it. Pena didn't have great hand speed, her technique looked bad, and her defense was clearly less than exemplary. 

Pena won on pure heart and desire. Nunes looked like her mind was elsewhere. She's never looked worse. Strangely, she had a solid first round until the very end in the grappling exchange. Her striking, standup defense and grappling were absolutely shit tier in the 2nd. 

MMA is very unpredictable: blachowicz looked like a world beater but looked like trash in his last fight. Jon Jones, same in his last defense many years ago. At some point, champions lose the hunger to be the very best and they lose. But Nunes looked worse than just about any champion near their prime.


----------



## yeahbaby!

notthatkindamark said:


> I was hyped watching that fight! In all honesty though, Pena's striking looked amateurish AF. She took a ton of damage in order to land her shots. Pena got the better of Nunes but her face didn't look like it. Pena didn't have great hand speed, her technique looked bad, and her defense was clearly less than exemplary.
> 
> Pena won on pure heart and desire. Nunes looked like her mind was elsewhere. She's never looked worse. Strangely, she had a solid first round until the very end in the grappling exchange. Her striking, standup defense and grappling were absolutely shit tier in the 2nd.
> 
> MMA is very unpredictable: blachowicz looked like a world beater but looked like trash in his last fight. Jon Jones, same in his last defense many years ago. At some point, champions lose the hunger to be the very best and they lose. But Nunes looked worse than just about any champion near their prime.


Agreed, Pena certianly wasn't crisp or technical in any way. Nunes just seemed to crumble, gas out and give up. Very weird considering how incredible a champion she's been. The Nunes we know should've decimated her.

Max Holloway is my favourite fighter and I had him unbeatable certainly still at the point Volk came along and took his belt. In that fight though Volk had an excellent strategy and execution.


----------



## notthatkindamark

Those were some great fights between max and volk.


----------



## famicommander

Jones gets a plea deal for his domestic violence. Of course he does.

This guy is going to kill someone some day and everyone is going to act surprised. If not with his bare hands, then with his car or a gun. He should've been in jail six times over by now but he always gets away with it.


----------



## Stormbringer

I think you need a complaining witness in DV cases. Plus sometimes it's not what we on the outside think. Look at what Chuck did FOR his family. He took the hit when it was really his wife. Then look at how Tony's wife called the cops on him just so he could get mental help.

But this is Jones, I wouldn't be surprised if he is guilty and she thought of the financial situation and thought about how it could all go up if she presses him. Maybe she's a gold digger. Maybe a battered wife. We don't know and until she says something, the kids say something or worst comes to worst, we can do nothing but speculate.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Pena upsetting Nunes was crazy. But I cant get over how terrible they both looked, just wild, ugly brawling from both of them. At times it looked like neither of them have trained a day in their life with how sloppy it was. Nunes seemed to just lose her hunger.

Cub Swanson's performance today was incredible. The guy looked like a World beater.

Shame to see Wonderboy get dominated like that. And sad to think he's never going to be Champion, and at this point I just dont know if he'll even stick around. Seemed like his heart wasn't in it.

Black Beast did what Black Beast does. 



famicommander said:


> Jones gets a plea deal for his domestic violence. Of course he does.
> 
> This guy is going to kill someone some day and everyone is going to act surprised. If not with his bare hands, then with his car or a gun. He should've been in jail six times over by now but he always gets away with it.


I think the sad thing is at this point we all expect that Jones will kill someone one day. He's never learned anything from all his fuckups because he never faces real punishment and he wins back the Titles that get stripped from him. He blames everyone else around him and just keeps making the same mistakes over and over again.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Remember when Dana White talked up Tyron Woodley as this killer who would smash Jake Paul, if Jake was willing to take on a real fight. Somehow Jake has beat T-Wood twice now and brutally KO'd him.

Exemplifies how level most MMA fighters boxing skills are.


----------



## Stormbringer

Let's not pretend this is prime of his career 2015 Tyron that Jake beat. This is 0-5 going into 0-6 Woodley.


----------



## famicommander

Stormbringer said:


> Let's not pretend this is prime of his career 2015 Tyron that Jake beat. This is 0-5 going into 0-6 Woodley.


Jake Paul had:
-one amateur fight against a Youtuber
-one pro fight against a Youtuber
-one pro fight against a tiny retired basketball player
-three fights against washed up MMA dudes, including this KO

That's it. That's his entire combat sports background. Frankly, it's a miracle he's as good as he is. Even with the size advantages and even considering that Askren and Woodley were primarily known for their wrestling. Any competent MMA fighter should have a dedicated boxing coach on top of their general striking/Muay Thai coach. Any competent MMA fighter should have thousands of hours of boxing training as part of their general MMA training. "Boxing for MMA" and straight up boxing are quite different, but very related. Just the experience of having live punches coming at his face for so many years should have been enough for Woodley to have a huge advantage.

For an absolute novice like Paul to even be competitive with Woodley, let alone beat him twice, is frankly quite impressive.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

famicommander said:


> Jake Paul had:
> -one amateur fight against a Youtuber
> -one pro fight against a Youtuber
> -one pro fight against a tiny retired basketball player
> -three fights against washed up MMA dudes, including this KO
> 
> That's it. That's his entire combat sports background. Frankly, it's a miracle he's as good as he is. Even with the size advantages and even considering that Askren and Woodley were primarily known for their wrestling. Any competent MMA fighter should have a dedicated boxing coach on top of their general striking/Muay Thai coach. Any competent MMA fighter should have thousands of hours of boxing training as part of their general MMA training. "Boxing for MMA" and straight up boxing are quite different, but very related. Just the experience of having live punches coming at his face for so many years should have been enough for Woodley to have a huge advantage.
> 
> For an absolute novice like Paul to even be competitive with Woodley, let alone beat him twice, is frankly quite impressive.


Agree with this. Frankly I feel Woodleys recent results are irrelevant. He's been in combat sports in one shape or another for decades. He's been in MMA for like 15 years and even at the lowest levels there's going to be some form of Boxing training.

While Jake has only been Boxing for a few years. Tyron should on paper have handled him easily. There's a HUGE difference between losing to Usman, Burns, Covington and then getting slept by Jake freaking Paul.

And on another note there's just the reality that even at his peak Woodley still had the same flaws that saw him lose to Usman, Burns and Covington, the same flaws that saw him put on several snoozers and the same flaws that saw him lose to Jake twice.

Ultimately I just feel like this was a reminder that most MMA fighters have horrible Boxing.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Remember MMA?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

There's something so satisfying about seeing someone overlook their opponent, and then get absolutely handled like Giga just did.

Dude was trying to angle to replace Max against Volk and acting like Volk was scared of him and then gets absolutely DOMINATED by Kattar. 

B E A utiful.


----------



## VanillaRice10

UFC 270 baby! Will Francis win and force Dana to pay him the big bucks or will he lose and get shit canned? Its Francis’s last fight under his current contract. Interesting fights tonight! Also Moreno vs Figueiredo 3 should be a doozy as well!


----------



## American_Nightmare

Ngannou mostly relied on wrestling tonight. Scary...

Reminded me a lot of Lesnar.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

What the hell was that fight?

I had so many thoughts during this fight;
Is this really the two best HW's in MMA? Both guys were gassed in the first round, though I think Gane was also really wary about actually getting in a fight with Francis. 
Couldn't stop comparing it too Fury v Wilder, as there's similar fighter strengths there. But while the Boxing trilogy was epic this fight was quite dull outside of D1 Francis turning up late in the fight.
While it wasn't the way we all expected or perhaps wanted Francis to win, this is perhaps even better for him. He out fought, out wrestled, out grappled Gane, he didn't just have to rely on his KO power.
A Francis that clearly did not give a shit and at this point seems to hate the UFC still made Gane look like absolute shit. All Cyril had in his tool kit was getting on different bikes.

So happy to see Francis win, dont think I've wanted to see a particular fighter win so much maybe ever. Not just because I'm a fan of his but because I so wanted to see him stick it to Dana, and the UFC and stick it to the fair weather fans who jumped off his bandwagon so easily.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Not a particularly exciting fight, but I was surprised and impressed by Ngannous grappling, and by how well his cardio held up. We dont get to see the other layers to his game very often. I'm not gonna shit on Gane too much because he was good enough to bring out those other layers in Ngannou, and survived 25 mins with a guy who usually steamrolls people in the first round. 

The Pereira fight and Figgy/Moreno 3 were great. I dont normally like endless rematches but it does feel like a 4th Figgy/Moreno fight is kinda warranted to settle things completely.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Not a particularly exciting fight, but I was surprised and impressed by Ngannous grappling, and by how well his cardio held up. We dont get to see the other layers to his game very often. I'm not gonna shit on Gane too much because he was good enough to bring out those other layers in Ngannou, and survived 25 mins with a guy who usually steamrolls people in the first round.
> 
> The Pereira fight and Figgy/Moreno 3 were great. I dont normally like endless rematches but it does feel like a 4th Figgy/Moreno fight is kinda warranted to settle things completely.


They sort of have to go with Figgy v Moreno IV now. It's 1-1-1. It would be absolute bullshit if Figgy gets an immediate rematch despite being demolished in the second fight but Moreno doesn't get a rematch after losing narrowly in the third fight.


----------



## VanillaRice10

Figgy vs Moreno 4 should be in Mexico! Figgy even said he’d do it in the post fight interview. Mexico would be insanely in favor for Moreno. If Figgy can go into Mexico and defend his title and win that would he huge! I’d prefer Moreno to win though. Main event was boring till D1 Francis did the body slam! Loved that they name dropped Vader! Nice hearing pro wrestling in MMA. I wanna see Jon Jones fight Francis. I think Bones Jones would destroy Francis! Also found it hilarious that Dana didn’t put the belt around Francis. Dana for sure didn’t want Francis to win. Seems like they gots some bad blood going on. Will be interesting to see what happens between Dana and Francis.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

VanillaRice10 said:


> Figgy vs Moreno 4 should be in Mexico! Figgy even said he’d do it in the post fight interview. Mexico would be insanely in favor for Moreno. If Figgy can go into Mexico and defend his title and win that would he huge! I’d prefer Moreno to win though. Main event was boring till D1 Francis did the body slam! Loved that they name dropped Vader! Nice hearing pro wrestling in MMA. I wanna see Jon Jones fight Francis. I think Bones Jones would destroy Francis! Also found it hilarious that Dana didn’t put the belt around Francis. Dana for sure didn’t want Francis to win. Seems like they gots some bad blood going on. Will be interesting to see what happens between Dana and Francis.


Jones v Francis is a tricky fight to call. Francis wasn't great in this fight but both his knees were messed up, and he still won handily.

And Jones hasn't looked like the Jones we all think of for years now, he's struggled in his last couple of fights big time.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I cant see Jones faring well at all at HW now, unless he magically gets his shit together and finds a second wind, which I doubt. He might be able to take out an aging Stipe or someone like Lewis or Rozenstruik, but Ngannou or Gane are too much for him at this point imo. Those Reyes and Thiago Santos fights did not age well for him either.


----------



## Stormbringer

I think Francis having a contract with UFC as a champion keeps him under contract with one of those "illegal" contracts that would never hold up in court. Simply by being champion, the contract AUTOMATICALLY renews itself for 3 fights or 1 year, whichever comes first.

Francis wants to box, but to make things a blockbuster he has to be a reigning champ like Conor was. If he relinquishes the belt then he loses a lot of steam as a combatant. Maybe he could just carry his belt around and call himself the real champion and go from there.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Imagine that giant guy throwing you around like a ragdoll. Jesus.

Credit to Gane for his movement and overall performance, just didn't have the wrestling otherwise the match was probably his.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Jailton and Rakhmonov are great prospects. 


Big card next week!


----------



## Stormbringer

Really disappointed seeing and reading about black fighters defending Rogan's outright racism. Gonna make tomorrow real tough to watch.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> Really disappointed seeing and reading about black fighters defending Rogan's outright racism. Gonna make tomorrow real tough to watch.


✊


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Ulberg offensively looks so damn good, his defence is so bad though.

How the hell was Casey's win a split decision over Roxane? These judges need to be held accountable for shitty judging.



Stormbringer said:


> Really disappointed seeing and reading about black fighters defending Rogan's outright racism. Gonna make tomorrow real tough to watch.


What? C'mon bro dont fall for what the Media are telling you to think.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

So Izzy/Cannonier next probably. Not a bad fight stylistically although I dont give Jared much of a chance. 

It'd be really interesting to see Izzy/Pereira in MMA but Pereira probably isnt going to be able to make it to a title shot the traditional way. 

Lewis/Tuivasa was as funny and entertaining as expected. Tuivasas chin really kept him in that fight, most fighters would have gone out in the first round from the shots he absorbed. 

Is Tai actually on the verge of a title shot? it'd be amusing seeing his chin tested against Ngannous power, I dont think it'd hold up, and even if it miraculously did Ngannou isnt as defensively vulnerable as Lewis.


----------



## Stormbringer

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> What? C'mon bro dont fall for what the Media are telling you to think.


You're joking, right?


----------



## yeahbaby!

Not a bad effort by Rob this time, but what an anyone do with this incredibly fast, skilled, taller guy with a whopping reach advantage? Full credit to Izzy but would like to see him move up weight again and pack on some muscle.

Tui with that chin man, who else has taken those shots he did in the 1st and live to tell about it? Turns out the slug fest worked for him. He'd be fucked with someone like Gane...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Stormbringer said:


> You're joking, right?


Nope. You're joking though right?

Point me towards one thing that actually points to Rogan being a racist.

And I mean actual racism, not modern left wing racism where simply being a successful white man is deemed racist.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Nope. You're joking though right?
> 
> Point me towards one thing that actually points to Rogan being a racist.
> 
> And I mean actual racism, not modern left wing racism where simply being a successful white man is deemed racist.



All the N word stuff could perhaps be excused as him just being a naive idiot. Obviously its intended as a hit job and the clips are spliced together without proper context. It does take a real moron to throw the word around so freely as a white guy in the public eye though, because rightly or wrongly that is the one word in the English language that can completely ruin you if you say it and have anything to lose. The Planet Of The Apes thing though, is hard to defend. Theres not much room for interpretation there.

Its all extra messy for the UFC when at the same time they're all over black history month for good PR.

I'm not into cancel culture but regardless of this incident I think Joe needs to step away soon. His commentary has sucked for a long time. Hes old and tired, annoyingly selective and biased, the passion isnt there anymore and he comes across at times like hes not as mentally sharp as he once was.

*Side note about #Blackhistorymonth being in the top left corner of the screen during fights. Theres some amusing potential for that to go wrong. On that last card it was in the wrong place at the wrong time as it popped up directly above William Knight just as he got kicked in the head by a white dude.


----------



## Stormbringer

Eva, please tell me you're not one of thise people who thinks a man has to be dressed like a Nazi or Klansman to be a racist. Joe outright spoke down about black people. Spoke of black people as less than white people mentally and intellectually. He invited guests on his show who's sole purpose was to talk negatively and in a racist manner about black people. Why defend a man for his out and out racist language, thought process and guests?

What do you gain from defending Joe Rogan's racists comments and behavior?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Bobby Green possibly stepping in against Islam on 9 days notice, 2 weeks after fighting. Crazy motherfucker. Respect though.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Corey Anderson took Johnny Walkers soul.....


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

That KO was straight out of a cartoon. Seeing Walker react like that was so bizarre.

Going to SBG was such a mistake for the guy. Like he's a glass canon end of the day no matter what and I get that Irish Edmund is trying to shore up his technical flaws but Johnnie Walker is a wild man, he fights best as a wild man. Just going berserk and blitzing guys. Fighting cautious and technical just means he's in the line of fire for longer.

The step up in competition doesn't help either, but still some guys like Walker you just have to let them be wild and different rather than trying to make them like everyone else.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

The mental image of that KO has randomly popped into my head and caused me to burst into fits of laughter like 10 times today.


----------



## Stormbringer

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Corey Anderson took Johnny Walkers soul.....


That's Jamahal Hill

That face!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> That's Jamahal Hill


What I meant is Corey is the one that derailed Walker and ruined him seemingly for good. From looking like he could be a big star in 2019 to being on the verge of getting cut potentially. 

Then again, I saw that pre-UFC Walker KO loss yesterday, which is even more cartoonish, so perhaps Walker is just naturally hardwired to get KTFO in the most unreal looking ways possible.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Imagine Islam/Oliveira...

Bobby Green deserves credit and a nice payday for stepping up and saving that card though.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Sigh, RDA/Fiziev cancelled less than a week out. 272 really is looking like shit now.


----------



## Stormbringer

This one guy said we could get Islam in there! Pay it forward like Bobby Green!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Cain on his second count of attempted murder. First being the Brock fight.


----------



## Lm2

not sure who to take between Colby and masvidal not a huge fan of either. I think Colby is more well rounded tho. Going be a good fight I hope


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Fucking hell that press conference was awkward and uncomfortable


----------



## American_Nightmare

Too soon for Khabib to go in the Hall of Fame. 

Brock, Spider, Mighty Mouse, Mir, Mirko, DC, etc. should all be in before he's considered.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Haven't watched much ONE Championship. But checked out their show today.

Fuck its a refreshing change from the UFC. Everything just feels more legit and professional. While the UFC is the big leagues, its run by clowns and the commentary is so bad across the UFC. Thats something that I've found really jarring lately, is just how bad the UFC commentators are, all of them. Whereas in ONE, You've got 'The Voice' nuff said.

But yeah, just feels like a different atmosphere watching ONE. And the two Title fights were really fun. Lineker vs Fernandes was just two guys throwing wild hooks at each other until someone fell. Linekers Boxing looks better than ever...as does his physique...

Le vs Tonon was short, but for whatever reason I get a real joy from watching grapplers get punched out while going for something. Just committing so completely to something while getting punched in the face is admirable, and often stupid.



American_Nightmare said:


> Too soon for Khabib to go in the Hall of Fame.
> 
> Brock, Spider, Mighty Mouse, Mir, Mirko, DC, etc. should all be in before he's considered.


The bald goof is just buttering up Khabib as much as he can to try and get him to come back. Because yeah its pretty silly to induct Khabib before a lot of other guys.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Hoping to see Thiago turn the clock back and be that violent marauder he was before the Jones fight. Though with tow bum knee's its doubtful he'll ever be the same.

Its insane going back though and watching his old fights, and his highlight reel. Such a violent killer, been a shame seeing how timid he has had to fight recently.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Good card apart from the main event but I wish we could just move on from these Apex shows completely now.


----------



## Stormbringer

Kevin Holland is a fucking hero!


----------



## JadedSoul

_Who watching UFC Fight Night this Saturday?_


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

JadedSoul said:


> _Who watching UFC Fight Night this Saturday?_


Me. How did you get banned in like 4 days and 5 posts?


----------



## famicommander

McGregor asking for a shot at Usman. What a joke.

McGregor is 3-5 in his last 8 fights (including the one boxing match) with 3 KO losses and 2 tapouts. He's 1-4 since November 2016.


----------



## Oiky

Laughable🤦‍♂️


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Aspinall looked like the real deal. Big, strong, athletic guy with skills and power. Arnold Allen really came out of his shell too, and Mokaev looks promising. As for Paddy, he was in trouble again and is obviously going to get derailed hard probably sooner rather than later, but while it lasts hes bringing entertainment value.

What a crazy card.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Yeah it feels like Paddy crashes and burns sooner than later. he's entertaining and fun but I'm not sold on him actually being anything special in the cage and he seems really, really hittable.

Hate to say it but Dan Hooker might need to think about hanging it up, or looking outside the UFC for a bit. 1-4 in his last 5 and been blown out of the water in the 1st round in 3 of those losses. I think he's too slow for these lighter weight classes, especially 145. He's got a MW frame, but fights at 145 now he's just so lumbering and slow compared to the guys he faces.

I need to start muting UFC shows all the time, the absolute shittiness of the commentators bugs me too much. All 3 of them were shitting on Paul Craig for staying on his back, acting like there was zero chance of winning. And as they're saying that he wraps up a triangle, wins and then they're all like thats why you have to be so careful in Pauls guard. Fucking retards.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Jorge has really hit rock bottom now.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Man that gargantuan One FC card. Cant believe I watched all 10+ hours straight.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Come back fuckers, big card time.


----------



## Stormbringer

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Come back fuckers, big card time.


Was here the whole time. I just know this place is dead quiet....


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Khamzat v Burns was pretty crazy and a reminder that there's levels to this shit. As great as Khamzat has looked against mostly cans the step up in competition showed. Impressive win but hes not steamrolling guys at the top level.

Sterling is such a 50/50 fighter, or maybe two faced is better for lack of a better term right now. But like when he had Yan down he was so dominant, round 2 should have been a 10-8 really. He looked like an absolute beast and made Petr almost look helpless but then Sterling looked helpless in rounds 4 and 5. Just spamming these ugly far range TD's with zero set up, zero attempt to hide them, just shooting in out of pure desperation. He's so one dimensional, he's a killer at that one aspect but he has no plan B. If Plan A isn't working all he seems to be able to do is just get really desperate about getting the TD and ends up getting tagged badly.

At this point all the Max fans can stop being salty already. Volk is a damn BEAST and deserves all the respect in the World. He made Zombie look like he didn't belong.


----------



## RapShepard

Tonight was a dope night of watching hardcore fan sentiment get crushed. 

Khamzat showed he can go the distance, but him running through Colby, Usman, and Izzy is a much harder argument to take serious now. Though he's clearly elite. 

And boy all those folk that thought Yan would smoke Sterling have to eat crow. 135 is in a great spot with Sterling, Yan, and Dillashaw as the top 3 and guys like Sandhagen, Cruz, Aldo and Font right under


----------



## RapShepard

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Khamzat v Burns was pretty crazy and a reminder that there's levels to this shit. As great as Khamzat has looked against mostly cans the step up in competition showed. Impressive win but hes not steamrolling guys at the top level.
> 
> Sterling is such a 50/50 fighter, or maybe two faced is better for lack of a better term right now. But like when he had Yan down he was so dominant, round 2 should have been a 10-8 really. He looked like an absolute beast and made Petr almost look helpless but then Sterling looked helpless in rounds 4 and 5. Just spamming these ugly far range TD's with zero set up, zero attempt to hide them, just shooting in out of pure desperation. He's so one dimensional, he's a killer at that one aspect but he has no plan B. If Plan A isn't working all he seems to be able to do is just get really desperate about getting the TD and ends up getting tagged badly.
> 
> At this point all the Max fans can stop being salty already. Volk is a damn BEAST and deserves all the respect in the World. He made Zombie look like he didn't belong.


I don't think Sterling is 1 dimensional, I think it's just a thing of Yan and TJ are the perfect counters for Aljo. Hard to take down and better stronger strikers. 

Definitely agree on the Khamzat take. He showed he's elite, but Burns humanized him. As BS as the narrative is Usman, Colby, and Izzy are going to think

"If a career lightweight like Burns took him the distance and dropped him, I can beat him".


----------



## Stormbringer

Are we still hyped?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

RapShepard said:


> I don't think Sterling is 1 dimensional, I think it's just a thing of Yan and TJ are the perfect counters for Aljo. Hard to take down and better stronger strikers.
> 
> Definitely agree on the Khamzat take. He showed he's elite, but Burns humanized him. As BS as the narrative is Usman, Colby, and Izzy are going to think
> 
> "If a career lightweight like Burns took him the distance and dropped him, I can beat him".


To clarify I dont think its so much that Sterling only has that one toolkit or dimension but rather thats how he fights. The guy knows what hes doing on the feet but he throws all of that out the window at times and just spams desperate takedowns that everyone can see coming. He relies on it too much and doesn't set it up enough when it matters.

I dont think Usman, Izzy or even Colby will be silly enough to dismiss Khamzat like that and think he's nothing because a LW dropped him a couple times. Its more that it showed that as talented as Khamzat is he's not the unstoppable freak of nature his can crushing made him appear to be. He's human, he's hittable, his grappling isn't unstoppable. I think Usman honestly smashes Khamzat at this point, a Colby fight would be 50/50 and a fight with Izzy all comes down to if Izzy can stop the TD or not.


----------



## RapShepard

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> To clarify I dont think its so much that Sterling only has that one toolkit or dimension but rather thats how he fights. The guy knows what hes doing on the feet but he throws all of that out the window at times and just spams desperate takedowns that everyone can see coming. He relies on it too much and doesn't set it up enough when it matters.
> 
> I dont think Usman, Izzy or even Colby will be silly enough to dismiss Khamzat like that and think he's nothing because a LW dropped him a couple times. Its more that it showed that as talented as Khamzat is he's not the unstoppable freak of nature his can crushing made him appear to be. He's human, he's hittable, his grappling isn't unstoppable. I think Usman honestly smashes Khamzat at this point, a Colby fight would be 50/50 and a fight with Izzy all comes down to if Izzy can stop the TD or not.


Ah got you more of a he panics and his fight IQ needs some leveling up. I can agree with that, he's not as bad as Ryan Hall or Ryan Bader against Rumble. But he does tend to telegraph when he wants no part of stand up. 

Hopefully you're right and they don't get overly dismissive. But man sometimes you hear fighters talk and hope the public MMA math they talk about is just shit talk and not real beliefs. But I'm definitely interested in seeing what Khamzat does next. I was getting annoyed with the "he'll murder the lineage of anyone" hype lol. But I must say it's nice to see that he isn't like a Rumble that quits if he can't dominate his opponent early.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I always thought people were writing Aljo off too much. He was fighting with a weird amount of nervous energy the first time and it made him do some dumb inefficient shit. Split decision was a stretch imo, some people on Sherdog saying it was a robbery too and i'm just not seeing it at all. Yan did seem to find his groove in the championship rounds but it was not enough to win.

Khamzat/Burns was probably FOTY so far. Perfect example of levels. All of a sudden Khamzat looked like a mortal man. I feel bad for Burns in a way because hes very skilled but in both this fight and the Usman fight hes having to deal with guys who are just way bigger, stronger and more powerful than him so his skills get negated to a significant degree.

Hopefully Usman/Khamzat gets made this year. Although Khamzat didnt look as monstrous as usual in this fight I think hes still clearly the most dangerous title challenger possible right now. 

Volk is a beast.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> Was here the whole time. I just know this place is dead quiet....


This thread is pretty much the only reason I post here anymore tbh. I dont even watch wrestling


----------



## Stormbringer

How is Volk a beast? He beat up a late notice old man...


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Sorry I forgot hes not black.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Stormbringer said:


> How is Volk a beast? He beat up a late notice old man...


After beating up Ortega and surviving 2 nasty sub attempts. And after beating Max twice...

Beast.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> After beating up Ortega and surviving 2 nasty sub attempts. And after beating Max twice...
> 
> Beast.


Jesus christ there's still people underrating Volk? He's not my guy, Max is, but he's the personification of a top champion at the absolute pinnacle of his game.

Sure when you're fighting someone far below you like Zombie you'll look like god - much like Max v Kattar - but still there's no doubting the guy at all.

I was virtually screaming at the TV for Yan to throw more uppercuts and knees when Aljo was gassed coming in with soft TD attempts at snail speed but he didn't have it. For mine I think it was a draw, in now way did Aljo win the first. I don't give either of the 2nd or 3rd 10-8s when he couldn't get the choke and didn't look like getting it. Anyhoo in situations like that it probably should go


----------



## yeahbaby!

double p


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Fucks sake, I woke up and put Bellator on just as the McKee/Pitbull decision was coming. Missed the damn fight.

Unexpected result after the last time, was it a robbery?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Fucks sake, I woke up and put Bellator on just as the McKee/Pitbull decision was coming. Missed the damn fight.
> 
> Unexpected result after the last time, was it a robbery?


Really close fight. Pitbull faded big time last 2 rounds though.

Really unexpected result after their first fight though, and after all the smack AJ has been talking.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Just watched it. I think Pitbull probably deserved the win. Neither guy looked great though. Really disappointing fight. 

McKee makes me feel old. It doesnt feel all that long ago when his dad was a fairly hyped non-UFC talent himself.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

One of the most stacked UFC cards ever coming up.....


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

That eye gouge was NASTY. Didn't watch any of the (MMA) fights this weekend but saw the eye gouge on Mike Jackson. Wasn't even an eye poke, full on eye gouge, finger in his socket and pulling on his head. The fact the guys claiming Mike took the easy way out is pathetic.

Quick note; Boxing > MMA.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Quick note; Boxing > MMA.


Haha. I'm a fan of both, was a boxing fan first. I feel ive overall gotten more enjoyment out of MMA since the mid/late 00s though. I think the entertainment value tends to be a bit more consistent. Plus its more common to get cards that are just wild from top to bottom in MMA, that UK card a few weeks back for example, or 268. 

Having said that, I didnt bother watching that UFC just now.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Haha. I'm a fan of both, was a boxing fan first. I feel ive overall gotten more enjoyment out of MMA since the mid/late 00s though. I think the entertainment value tends to be a bit more consistent. Plus its more common to get cards that are just wild from top to bottom in MMA, that UK card a few weeks back for example, or 268.
> 
> Having said that, I didnt bother watching that UFC just now.


I just get more pumped for a big Boxing card/fight. Even though Boxing is typically only really about the Main Event, those big fights draw me in more.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I just get more pumped for a big Boxing card/fight. Even though Boxing is typically only really about the Main Event, those big fights draw me in more.


Yeah I get that, hence why I mentioned the consistency thing. Big boxing matches are great but the bits in between are better in MMA imo. That Fury/Whyte undercard for example was a chore to get through.


----------



## Irish Jet

MMA has gone to shit since they've gone for the quantity over quality route. It's actually quite similar to WWE.

The product is way too watered down. That Saturday main event was a disgrace and does the fighters a disservice as they're getting less eyes on them more often rather than the other way round. It's a reason they can't create stars anymore, the promotion for those who aren't already established is trash as well. They come out with a few super cards every so often but they could reduce the dates and make every show worth watching, which is what I used to do back in the day. Now I'll watch 3-4 cards a year if that.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Irish Jet said:


> MMA has gone to shit since they've gone for the quantity over quality route. It's actually quite similar to WWE.
> 
> The product is way too watered down. That Saturday main event was a disgrace and does the fighters a disservice as they're getting less eyes on them more often rather than the other way round. It's a reason they can't create stars anymore, the promotion for those who aren't already established is trash as well. They come out with a few super cards every so often but they could reduce the dates and make every show worth watching, which is what I used to do back in the day. Now I'll watch 3-4 cards a year if that.


Unfortunately it can never go back to that. Once the big corporate entities started paying attention (after ignoring/shitting on it for years) we were always gonna get the oversaturation problem along with a bunch of other bullshit. I liked it in the late 00s/early 10s when they had around 20-25 cards a year, that was very manageable while still being frequent enough.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Yoel losing to some random late replacement nobody has heard of would be so Bellator.


----------



## Stormbringer

Say it ain't so, Charles! SAY IT AIN'T SO!!!

By the way, apparently the scale at the hotel the fighters were in was "reset" the night before and a whole lot of fighters were 2 pounds heavier than they thought. Take that how you will...


----------



## Stormbringer

Rose vs Carla


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Tony/Chandler shouldnt have even been made at this point really. Just unnecessary extra brain trauma for Tony.



Stormbringer said:


> Rose vs Carla


Did it suck?

Notice how someone keeps coordinating it so that Canelo fights happen at the same time as a womens fight? happened last time too


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Charles has become such an exciting fighter. 3 fights in a row he gets hurt bad then comes back to win. 

Give the guy his belt back.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Chandler vs Tony was so much fun, buuuut it was a dumb fight to make. Both guys desperately needed the win and now Tony is on a 4 fight skid. This is a problem I have with MMA, when guys hit a rough patch they just keep being matched up with killers until their career is dead when they should be given an easy fight to get some mojo back. Boxing understands this, not every fight needs to be #1 vs #2 sometimes you feed your Killers and Champions a scrub just to let them show off.

Carla vs Rose was a shit show. Both women are too blame but I never want to hear Rose talk about how great she is ever again after that performance. She just ran for the entire fight, refused to engage, looked terrified at the prospect of Carla initiating any kind of grappling, wouldn't even throw kicks because of how scared she was of a TD. Rose has always kind of bugged me, her whole 'Thug Rose' thing always felt like a bad gimmick when she crumbles so easily at times.

LOVED seeing Justin choked out (again). As exciting as he is to watch fight he's the biggest douchebag in the sport thesedays and I love watching him lose. How people can question Charles heart and call him a quitter makes no sense when he's come back from the edge of defeat to win in all his recent fights.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

It just clicked that Conor is 100% just walking back into a LW Title fight, as long as he can still cut back down to 155.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle




----------



## Irish Jet

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Chandler vs Tony was so much fun, buuuut it was a dumb fight to make. Both guys desperately needed the win and now Tony is on a 4 fight skid. This is a problem I have with MMA, when guys hit a rough patch they just keep being matched up with killers until their career is dead when they should be given an easy fight to get some mojo back. Boxing understands this, not every fight needs to be #1 vs #2 sometimes you feed your Killers and Champions a scrub just to let them show off.
> 
> Carla vs Rose was a shit show. Both women are too blame but I never want to hear Rose talk about how great she is ever again after that performance. She just ran for the entire fight, refused to engage, looked terrified at the prospect of Carla initiating any kind of grappling, wouldn't even throw kicks because of how scared she was of a TD. Rose has always kind of bugged me, her whole 'Thug Rose' thing always felt like a bad gimmick when she crumbles so easily at times.
> 
> LOVED seeing Justin choked out (again). As exciting as he is to watch fight he's the biggest douchebag in the sport thesedays and I love watching him lose. How people can question Charles heart and call him a quitter makes no sense when he's come back from the edge of defeat to win in all his recent fights.


It’s an unforgiving sport. I much prefer it that way. Gimme fights shouldn’t be a thing for the top fighters. If you start that shit it will just end up like boxing where some guys have as many tune ups as they do competitive fights.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Irish Jet said:


> It’s an unforgiving sport. I much prefer it that way. Gimme fights shouldn’t be a thing for the top fighters. If you start that shit it will just end up like boxing where some guys have as many tune ups as they do competitive fights.


He shouldnt be fighting cans, but at 38 and with no wins in 3 years he shouldnt be fighting someone like Chandler either. A fringe top 10-15 guy would be right for him at this point imo, to test if hes even capable of winning at that level now.


----------



## Lm2

Charles vs Islam is the fight to make.


----------



## yeahbaby!

God what was I watching last night. Rose reminded me of Nunes last fight. Someone swapped their vitamins for tranquilizers. Wasn't expecting that at all, what an awful title fight.

In the ME that was probably the worst Gaetche performance I've seen. Swinging wildly and leaving himself open for a two second countering window for Olivera to come back. Credit to the champ once more for shaking off the bombs and coming back to win.

Jesus that kick knockout from Chandler. OMG. Tony was winning that first round too...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Irish Jet said:


> It’s an unforgiving sport. I much prefer it that way. Gimme fights shouldn’t be a thing for the top fighters. If you start that shit it will just end up like boxing where some guys have as many tune ups as they do competitive fights.


So many MMA careers are ended prematurely because they get stuck facing a murderers row, lose repeatedly and then thats it.

Not every fight needs to be finding out who the best is. Tune up fights in Boxing make sense. Its retarded to just throw a young guy to the wolves and then call him a bum and fire him when he's eaten alive. Build them up, let them progress, or let them get a win back. Tony hasn't won in years now. On a bad 4 fight losing streak, and what you think he should be matched up with a top 5 guy again?


----------



## Irish Jet

LOL at Dana watching Canelo during the Rose fight. They should have done their fans a favour and put it on the big screen.


----------



## Irish Jet

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> So many MMA careers are ended prematurely because they get stuck facing a murderers row, lose repeatedly and then thats it.
> 
> Not every fight needs to be finding out who the best is. Tune up fights in Boxing make sense. Its retarded to just throw a young guy to the wolves and then call him a bum and fire him when he's eaten alive. Build them up, let them progress, or let them get a win back. Tony hasn't won in years now. On a bad 4 fight losing streak, and what you think he should be matched up with a top 5 guy again?


Then they should end. You're either where you're ranked or you're not. No one should be getting their high ranking protected because they feel vulnerable. Conor has one win against a washed up Cerrone in almost SIX years and people are frothing at the mouth to see him thrown in against Chandler. I think people are overly sensitive because they like Tony. 

I'm literally not advocating for younger guys to be "thrown to the wolves". They should be kept from the top guys unless/until they do something to earn it. That would be the opposite of what I'm suggesting. Fighters should be fighting those in and around their ranking. Tony was ranked #9 and Chandler #6. It was absolutely a fair fight to make.

That culture is toxic in boxing and you see so many fans ripped off as they're sold big stars fighting trash. The UFC's biggest redeeming quality is their ability to ensure high stakes, high quality fights consistently.

If Tony didn't want the fight he can refuse, no one forced him into the octagon. He probably wants to get back to the top and believes he can but as his age he doesn't have many years left to get there. And he isn't getting there by beating up Clay Guida.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

yeahbaby! said:


> God what was I watching last night. Rose reminded me of Nunes last fight. Someone swapped their vitamins for tranquilizers. Wasn't expecting that at all, what an awful title fight.
> 
> In the ME that was probably the worst Gaetche performance I've seen. Swinging wildly and leaving himself open for a two second countering window for Olivera to come back. Credit to the champ once more for shaking off the bombs and coming back to win.
> 
> Jesus that kick knockout from Chandler. OMG. Tony was winning that first round too...


1) rose has serious mental issues when it comes to confidence hence her use of a sports psychiatrist that helped her get to the gold. Unfortunately having lost to Esparza before definetly got in her head to the point she was fighting not to lose rather than to win. You even seen Rose confident she won just because she executed her gameplan of not letting carla lure her in......but she failed to realize she was doing nothing to score. Horrible fight but the right person won.

2)Gaethje blew his 2nd title shot what a fucking idiot !!! He had Olivieras number in the standup and once he landed hard he just started winging punches so hard he was knocking himself to the ground.......had he just stayed patient and threw the straight punches we'd have a new champ......but he went nuts and got caught in clumsy exchanges.

3)chandler is another case of should be champion or at least like ranked #3, unfortunately he's in the "most exciting fighter " mentality instead of winning. He has phenomenal wrestling he barely uses in favor of brawling. If he only used his wrestling a bit more he'd open up his hands and or feet. Chandler is awesome .


----------



## yeahbaby!

$Dolladrew$ said:


> 1) rose has serious mental issues when it comes to confidence hence her use of a sports psychiatrist that helped her get to the gold. Unfortunately having lost to Esparza before definetly got in her head to the point she was fighting not to lose rather than to win. You even seen Rose confident she won just because she executed her gameplan of not letting carla lure her in......but she failed to realize she was doing nothing to score. Horrible fight but the right person won.
> 
> 2)Gaethje blew his 2nd title shot what a fucking idiot !!! He had Olivieras number in the standup and once he landed hard he just started winging punches so hard he was knocking himself to the ground.......had he just stayed patient and threw the straight punches we'd have a new champ......but he went nuts and got caught in clumsy exchanges.
> 
> 3)chandler is another case of should be champion or at least like ranked #3, unfortunately he's in the "most exciting fighter " mentality instead of winning. He has phenomenal wrestling he barely uses in favor of brawling. If he only used his wrestling a bit more he'd open up his hands and or feet. Chandler is awesome .


I think a lot more athletes would have sports psychologists than we think. Pressure is a funny thing. Now surely Zhang Wei Lei will take apart Esparza to get the belt back?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

How does Holly Holm keep getting Main Event slots?

Anytime I see she's fighting I'm always baffled at the fact she was such a successful boxer when she's so terrible at it. Its all just air punches, all she ever does is "ish ish" her way through fights while barely connecting and showing no variety to her attack other than hugging against the cage.


----------



## famicommander

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> How does Holly Holm keep getting Main Event slots?
> 
> Anytime I see she's fighting I'm always baffled at the fact she was such a successful boxer when she's so terrible at it. Its all just air punches, all she ever does is "ish ish" her way through fights while barely connecting and showing no variety to her attack other than hugging against the cage.


She's 40. She was already washed up before she even started her MMA career. Go look up what Anne Sophie Mathis did to her in a boxing ring in 2011. One of the major reasons she switched to MMA in the first place was to duck Cecilia Braekhus in her prime. First she dropped a belt and changed weight classes to duck her, then she changed sports.

The fact that a washed up boxer was able to win a UFC world championship is nothing short of a miracle.


----------



## Rankles75

Didn’t see the fight, but sounds like she got absolutely hosed by the judges?


----------



## famicommander

Rankles75 said:


> Didn’t see the fight, but sounds like she got absolutely hosed by the judges?


I was watching boxing instead so I don't know, but it wouldn't be the first time. She got absolutely robbed against Germaine.


----------



## Irish Jet

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> How does Holly Holm keep getting Main Event slots?


Everyone gets a main event these days. Their product is so horribly watered down that it’s tough to maintain an interest. Quantity over quality all the time. Spamming content to their broadcasters just like WWE. Disgusting.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Rankles75 said:


> Didn’t see the fight, but sounds like she got absolutely hosed by the judges?


Sounds like while Holly landed more of her air punches and had plenty of her trademark wall n stall control time Ketlen was the one landing the bigger shots and locked in a tight submission that Holly fake tapped to get out of.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Its been a pretty quiet year for MMA so far. Not much of a buzz at the moment. July is looking a little better thankfully.


----------



## TCE

Holy fuck this forum is completely dead.

I haven't been here in a year or so because of this new "upgrade". Terrible decision by admins.

Seems hardly anyone talks MMA here anymore either. Everyone has left.


----------



## Irish Jet

Zheng is a more obvious steroid case than Cyborg.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Irish Jet said:


> Zheng is a more obvious steroid case than Cyborg.


Yeah, common knowledge. Women don’t get built like that without supplements. You only have to see what the Chinese do in every Olympic Games where they get caught doping pretty much _all_ their athletes every time.

Then again, I am of the belief that if you're a top pro athlete in any sport, you're pretty much on something or have been at some point in your career.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Its funny when Zhang uncorcked that backfist and KO'd Joanna I was thinking to myself "damn its time for Joanna to retire". But then whe she did retire after that I was kind of sad. 

She had a hell of a peak, but once she suffered her first loss she was never the same and then I dont think she needed fighting anymore as much as she once did. Probably has enough money and sponsors and relative fame to live without fighting.



Jeru The Damaja said:


> Yeah, common knowledge. Women don’t get built like that without supplements. You only have to see what the Chinese do in every Olympic Games where they get caught doping pretty much _all_ their athletes every time.
> 
> Then again, I am of the belief that if you're a top pro athlete in any sport, you're pretty much on something or have been at some point in your career.


I think its a sad reality that most people dont want to admit. But yeah you can essentially guarantee that nearly every professional athlete the world over has been on something at some point. When its your career/livelihood and winning/performing well means more money you're going to do everything you can to win.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Wow, boxing esque robbery.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

The judge who scored it 49-46 should never judge another fight again.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

This really shows how weak 205 is nowadays lol.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

What the hell was that?

Of all the ways I saw that fight playing out a back and forth war was the absolute last scenario I had in my head.

Well second last, Jiri tapping out Glover was the last thing I thought could happen.



Lesnar Turtle said:


> Wow, boxing esque robbery.


It was a close fight. Razor thing. Back and forth. Why do MMA fans always think a close fight is some lopsided demolition robbery?


----------



## Stormbringer

Well Jiri is champion...


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> Well Jiri is champion...


Hes very entertaining so thats good I guess, but...man, doesnt that fight say a lot about the quality of 205 today? having that much trouble with a 42 year old Glover who was behind Jones, DC, Rumble, Gus, Davis back in the day when he was closer to his physical prime. 



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> It was a close fight. Razor thing. Back and forth. Why do MMA fans always think a close fight is some lopsided demolition robbery?


I'll have to rewatch it. Live it seemed like a clear Valentina loss to me.


----------



## Will Teasle

I think the Valentina Shevchenko Taila Santos fight was close enough that it could have went either way without being a robbery at all.


----------



## Irish Jet

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Yeah, common knowledge. Women don’t get built like that without supplements. You only have to see what the Chinese do in every Olympic Games where they get caught doping pretty much _all_ their athletes every time.
> 
> Then again, I am of the belief that if you're a top pro athlete in any sport, you're pretty much on something or have been at some point in your career.


That’s specifically why I said steroid. I imagine every fighter is on PED’a but her frame is completely unnatural. Just nothing but dense muscle with shoulders like Mike Tyson. No way you get that as a woman that size without the strong stuff. China though…

There’s scales to doping. Like every club in the premier league is on shit but nowhere near to the level Klopp and Pep are. It’s why they and their players never stfu about the schedule. They know if they push their players too much their hearts will explode.


----------



## Stormbringer

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Hes very entertaining so thats good I guess, but...man, doesnt that fight say a lot about the quality of 205 today? having that much trouble with a 42 year old Glover who was behind Jones, DC, Rumble, Gus, Davis back in the day when he was closer to his physical prime.


I think it was more of a fight IQ thing for Jiri. He's dominating Tex on the feet but then wants to take him down and roll? That's just absurd! At least with Val, she's been in that pattern for years. Strike to grapple, grapple to finish. That's been her strategy. But Jiri, wow. All he had to do was keep up the overwhelming pressure when he had Tex on the fence. The ref, if he were competent, would have no choice but to stop the fight because Tex would be getting bludgeoned.

It was so baffling to see Jiri go to the ground with him willingly in rd 3 I think. Bit the next round he would drop Glover and let him up to keep the pressure on him. Just do that to a stoppage at best or a 10-8/7 at worst.

But it was a real war. I'm just glad we can move forward. Glover didn't do shit with the belt for damned near a year. As hollow as Jan's reign was at least he faced....oh wait he just fought an 85-er... You may be onto something with how shallow the division is.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> I think it was more of a fight IQ thing for Jiri. He's dominating Tex on the feet but then wants to take him down and roll? That's just absurd! At least with Val, she's been in that pattern for years. Strike to grapple, grapple to finish. That's been her strategy. But Jiri, wow. All he had to do was keep up the overwhelming pressure when he had Tex on the fence. The ref, if he were competent, would have no choice but to stop the fight because Tex would be getting bludgeoned.
> 
> It was so baffling to see Jiri go to the ground with him willingly in rd 3 I think. Bit the next round he would drop Glover and let him up to keep the pressure on him. Just do that to a stoppage at best or a 10-8/7 at worst.
> 
> But it was a real war. I'm just glad we can move forward. Glover didn't do shit with the belt for damned near a year. As hollow as Jan's reign was at least he faced....oh wait he just fought an 85-er... You may be onto something with how shallow the division is.


Jiri has crazy offence but the disregard for defence and poor fight IQ isnt exactly a recipe for being a long term champ. 

I hope this is the start of a new LHW era but tbh, Jan is probably gonna get the next title shot isnt he? and if he does hes a live dog. Imagine he becomes champ again....


----------



## Stormbringer

So Zabit suddenly retires?! I guess he really was allergic to 5 round fights!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537164090702954497


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

This weekends card is low key pretty good. Kattar/Emmett should be a banger.


----------



## Black Dynamite

Magomed Ankalaev will most likely dethrone Jiri so you should enjoy his wild title reign while it lasts.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

What a card that was. So many finishes.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Mousasi just got 50-45'd.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Mousasi just got 50-45'd.


Did not that expect that. Wasn't even aware Moose was fighting till the day of, then saw he was fighting some guy I had never heard of and I was thinking about how I wonder if he'll return to the UFC. Is he happy just can crushing in Bellator or does he want to finish his career against the best?

Then i saw he got absolutely DOMINATED. So yeah...

Anthony Pettis needs to retire at this point. Sport has passed him by and did so long ago.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

It shows how deep 155 is when you're getting fights as high level as the main event just now and Ismagulov/Kutateladze last week and these guys arent even in the top 10 yet. 

Easier to criticize from the couch obviously, but man...Magny tapping out with 3 seconds left....ouch.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Easier to criticize from the couch obviously, but man...Magny tapping out with 3 seconds left....ouch.


Yeah, agreed. Its easy to criticise that from here, but still...3 seconds to go man.

That said he was getting dominated anyway, no point enduring 5 more minutes of that.


----------



## Stormbringer

Didn't GSP tap with 1 second left?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> Didn't GSP tap with 1 second left?


Yeah the first Hughes fight.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

This is the first proper must watch live and in full card in a while. Ive missed the buzz of a big night of fights.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

If I could have one MMA wish this year it'd be that Volk finishes Max and we can put an end to this in definitive fashion.

Division will get held up if Max wins, there would HAVE to be an immediate rematch for Volk.

I try to be a fan of Jessica Rose, she's Australian, she's hot, and she's a couple of decent-good wins. But if she wasn't hot she'd be nowhere, pretty trash as a fighter ultimately.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Never thought I'd see the day someone made Max Holloway look like he didn't belong in there but Volk was just next level. Max looked utterly clueless in there and had no answer to deal with Volk. What is left for Volk at 145 now?

I'm a fan of Izzy, think being a Kiwi means I always will be...buuuuuut...holy fuck that was such a boring fight to cap off a stretch of dull fights from him. He's had 4 boring fights in a row now, no excuse here he got a fresh match up that he wanted and still just did enough to scrape by with an uneventful points win. So boring. He's such an insufferably dull fighter thesedays.

I'm kind of hoping Alex just starches him in the first round. Maybe after that we'll get some mongrel back out of Izzy.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Main event was disappointing. I thought Jared would go in all guns blazing looking to land a big hail Mary and either manage to do it or (more likely) get himself KTFO trying. But in the end he couldnt push Izzy too hard and Izzy was content to coast along. Izzy is a big character and one of the biggest stars in the sport but this run of dull 5 round decision fights is getting frustrating now. He needs another Kelvin esque war or just a straight up destruction like Costa or Bobby 1.

Co-main was also not great, although from a technical perspective Volk was very impressive. I'm not sure if Max was abnormally bad there or Volk just made it look that way. It was kind of troubling seeing someone like Max looking that ineffective.

Strickland/Pereira. Lol Strickland is a dumbass. Did he even try to initiate any wrestling at all? I dont think he did. My main take away from this fight is how good must Bruno Silvas chin be?

Pereira/Izzy will be very interesting. Its a tough situation for Izzy because he was in a very comfortable position looking levels above the rest of the division. Only for this guy to come in with hardly any fights/experience, get fast tracked to a title shot bypassing all the guys that would probably have wrestlefucked him, and now Izzy is going to have to basically get into a kickboxing match with a guy whos beaten him twice in kickboxing, only this time with 4oz gloves and no counts.

Oh and the Lawler fight was pretty great. Sad he lost though.


----------



## Stormbringer

Izzy keeps winning but he's been figured out.

"You can't get ko'd if you don't engage!"

And thats the mindset of his opponents now. They don't want to get KO'd like Rob then fucked like Costa. They would rather be in a Romero fight with Izzy.

Crazy how the division itself would be a round robin of champs if Izzy wasn't there.

And I know it's not my CTE to get, but after a point why not just throw shit at the wall? Just see if you can catch him.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

and people thought he was the new Spider.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Not a bad bunch of fights but I was most bummed for my favourite Max and at the same time super impressed by Volkanovski. I can't see anyone better than him in any division quite frankly. I don't think Max had a bad fight at all, more like Volk's speed, timing and power was flawless. He's a guy at the very, very top of his game and at the level where he's making great fighters look ordinary.

Good to see Lawler and other guy smash each other.

Shame about multicoloured hair guy being denied any spotlight.

The Izzy match kind of just put me to sleep. He's obviously a virtuoso but I'd like to see him move up a weight class and stay there. When you have a sensation champion who's got a big reach advantage like Jon Jones and no one can get in the pocket then there doesn't tend to be any fireworks and it almost seems a bit unfair.


----------



## Stormbringer

Why put it on Izzy though? Why does he need to move up? Why can't the rest of the pack elevate their game?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Izzy/Jiri would be wild.


----------



## dirty24

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> and people thought he was the new Spider.


They're both counter strikers. To be fair Silva had some real stinkers too - Maia, Cote, Leites are the first that come to mind but there are probably more. When the opponent is willing to press more against either it leads to great action and some beautiful performances - for Silva, Leben, Forrest immediately come to mind. For Adesanya Gastelum and Whittaker come to mind.

It does seem Anderson is a little more willing to lead than Adesanya and I doubt Adesanya will go down as a beloved figure like Silva. 

I attended the Adesanya/Gastelum event. That was such a fun fight to see live - crowd was electric. I also attended the Vettori rematch and that was a letdown. It was an impressive win for Israel but far from a great action fight.

I like watching Adesanya fight but there are definitely a lot of duds mixed in. I'm excited for the Pereira fight.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

dirty24 said:


> They're both counter strikers. To be fair Silva had some real stinkers too - Maia, Cote, Leites are the first that come to mind but there are probably more. When the opponent is willing to press more against either it leads to great action and some beautiful performances - for Silva, Leben, Forrest immediately come to mind. For Adesanya Gastelum and Whittaker come to mind.
> 
> It does seem Anderson is a little more willing to lead than Adesanya and I doubt Adesanya will go down as a beloved figure like Silva.
> 
> I attended the Adesanya/Gastelum event. That was such a fun fight to see live - crowd was electric. I also attended the Vettori rematch and that was a letdown. It was an impressive win for Israel but far from a great action fight.
> 
> I like watching Adesanya fight but there are definitely a lot of duds mixed in. I'm excited for the Pereira fight.


3 fight out of 13 title defences pretty good ratio. Silva brought a different aura than anyone from his time and today. Adesanya showed some glimpses early on but he is more content on being a MMA version Mayweather jr than the Spider. The fact that he talks big game and put out boring point fights is cringey. His style is also the reason why he didn't become a bigger crossover star albeit being in the know with todays pop culture and skills he has.


----------



## Stormbringer

So Izzy is just supposed to go in there and put himself in a phone booth with guys like Cannon, Marvin and Yoel? Why would he want CTE? And why only talk down about Izzy. His opponents are the ones standing like mannequins. Why be mad at Izzy that his opponents are afraid?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Stormbringer said:


> So Izzy is just supposed to go in there and put himself in a phone booth with guys like Cannon, Marvin and Yoel? Why would he want CTE? And why only talk down about Izzy. His opponents are the ones standing like mannequins. Why be mad at Izzy that his opponents are afraid?


He should do none of those things. But he also shouldn't talk like he is some phenom when he is one of the most boring champions in the promotion.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Battle of the Rafaels this weekend.

Again, LW is just a shark tank. Jailin Turner looked good last weekend too and then there was that super high level Gamrot/Tsarukyan fight on the previous card, and Ismagulov/Kutateladze on the card before that. So much depth.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Stormbringer said:


> Why put it on Izzy though? Why does he need to move up? Why can't the rest of the pack elevate their game?


I think the point is that Izzy is a big, highly skilled middleweight against guys, of this generation who are not as big and not as skilled. His size translated well to light heavy...but his laziness did not. A truly great fighter moves up when his division is cleared out, or retires. I really enjoyed watching him fight but nowadays I just don't care.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> He should do none of those things. But he also shouldn't talk like he is some phenom when he is one of the most boring champions in the promotion.


That's the big thing to me. He talks so much shit, going into this fight he talked about wanting to show off and impress the World and he just put in another dreary performance where he does the bare minimum to avoid losing. Chris Pratt put it really well when Izzy talks such a big game and promises things that come fight time he shows zero intention of delivering upon. How many self professed "off nights" can Izzy have?

That's the thing. Izzy doesn't fight to win anymore, he fights to not lose. He doesn't have to get reckless and go full MMA and just close his eyes and windmill. But he clearly has the ability to nullify people he fights, he can be more aggressive in there without being wild. He can shut people out and then shut them down. He just choses to coast instead though, then act like we're wrong for not being entertained by his sparring matches.

Its the trash talk. Even after this fight he was still talking about how he killed Jared on his worst day, and reusing that shitty "Elsa" line.


----------



## dirty24

Fiziev is one of the best strikers in the sport but for the most part the UFC have matched him up with guys that'll strike with him. RDA presents a test for sure. Fiziev will have the speed advantage and his takedown defense has held up well in the times he's needed it so far. Interesting fight. This is the type of fight night main event I appreciate.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Anticlimactic finish to an incredible card. 

Not sure what they will do in terms of matchmaking now. I think Yair would have gotten the shot if he'd won cleanly here but I could see them running this fight back and giving the shot to Emmett in the meantime. Yair would be a much tougher challenge for Volk than Emmett imo.


----------



## DUSTY 74

3 really good matches in a row including a round for the ages going by the percentages i didnt have much expectation for those co main events after that

oliveira vs Islam @280


----------



## dirty24

That Schnell/Mudaerji fight was as fun as they get. 

I'm excited for that Oliveira/Islam fight. I'm thinking about attending 281 at MSG in November but depends on card - if that was the main event instead of 280 I would go for sure.


----------



## Will Teasle

That Yair Rodriguez vs Brian Ortega fight was in my opinion a technical submission and a legit win for Yair. Good fight card overall.


----------



## Stormbringer

So it's official, Nate vs Khamzat...

Dana's a real piece of shit for this one.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> So it's official, Nate vs Khamzat...
> 
> Dana's a real piece of shit for this one.


Yeah its a joke of a fight. Who does Nate actually beat in the top 15 at this point? they pretty much use him as a big name jobber to put their prospects/stars over now. 

The whole of 279 is shocking if thats the finalised card. I know people do the whole "worst card ever" thing every other week nowadays but for a PPV card this one is legitimately up there.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Speaking of bizarre matchmaking, not sure how legit this is, but theres talk of Yan vs Sugar Sean happening at 280


----------



## dirty24

I agree about 279 looking like dog shit. Chimaev runs through Diaz but besides that there are ZERO other good main card fights for a PPV. I hope people don't pay for this card.


----------



## Stormbringer

Has O'Malley faced anyone in the top 10 and won? How does he just jump to Petr?!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> Has O'Malley faced anyone in the top 10 and won? How does he just jump to Petr?!


Hes pissed off Dana somehow.

I know weird unexpected shit can happen in MMA, but lets face it the guy is 99% likely to get beaten half to death.

Look at 280 though.

Oliveira/Islam
TJ/Aljo
Yan/O'Malley
Dariush/Gamrot
Belal/Brady


Arab money!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Yeah some weird fights being made lately.

Nate v Khamzat makes zero sense other than Dana White is a petulant child who can't handle when fighters don't shine his ballbag with praise. Nate's dared to speak out and is being fed to Khamzat. Such a dumb fight, how does Khamzat go from beating #3 in a War to fighting an unranked journeyman? Does anyone think Khamzat should get a Title shot after beating a Nate Diaz who in Dana's own words has only won 1 fight in the last 5 years?

And Petr v O'Malley is a dumb fight as well. Maybe Sean can keep things even on the feet, maybe. More than likely Petr absolutely mauls him. And another case of a low ranked guy fighting one of the absolute best. How does Sean fail upwards into this fight? And what does this win do for Yan?

On a more relevant to right now note though...a sentence I never thought would ever come up in my life. But God I'd love to see Jordan KO Paddy and then twerk over him...

The scene of seeing that absurd hype train come to end like that in front of the English fans would be incredible.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> On a more relevant to right now note though...a sentence I never thought would ever come up in my life. But God I'd love to see Jordan KO Paddy and then twerk over him...
> 
> The scene of seeing that absurd hype train come to end like that in front of the English fans would be incredible.


I think the hype around Paddy is 90% tongue in cheek tbh. Nobody in the UK actually thinks the kid is all that great, they are just invested in the persona and the fact that he looks and sounds funny and is meme worthy. MMA in general is not taken all that seriously in the UK, its seen as spectacle more than sport. This is pretty much how most Brits view him....


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

2 weeks in a row, 2 freak injuries ending two main events in the first round.


----------



## Stormbringer

Tom Aspinal pulled an Owen on himself!

He kicked his leg out of his leg!


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Lesnar Turtle said:


> I think the hype around Paddy is 90% tongue in cheek tbh. Nobody in the UK actually thinks the kid is all that great, they are just invested in the persona and the fact that he looks and sounds funny and is meme worthy. MMA in general is not taken all that seriously in the UK, its seen as spectacle more than sport. This is pretty much how most Brits view him....


No one other than hardcore MMA fans know him in britain...and they take him very seriously. I will laugh so hard when he gets stopped at the mid level.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

wrasslin_casual said:


> No one other than hardcore MMA fans know him in britain...and they take him very seriously.


Take him seriously how? by wearing Paddy wigs? are you telling me you think hardcore MMA fans actually think Paddy Pimblett is a genuine threat to the LW division? that hes gonna be challenging Charles, Poirier, Islam etc? who the fuck seriously thinks that? the only people that possibly could are absolute casuals and you're saying they dont know him.

Hes over with the UK crowds because hes a scouser with a big mouth and funny hair and looks like Jay from Inbetweeners mixed with Rodney Trotter, he can fight a bit but his fighting ability or prospects in the division are very secondary. Its a novelty act for the kind of people that dress up, get drunk and go mental over darts.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Lesnar Turtle said:


> *Take him seriously how? by wearing Paddy wigs? are you telling me you think hardcore MMA fans actually think Paddy Pimblett is a genuine threat to the LW division? that hes gonna be challenging Charles, Poirier, Islam etc? who the fuck seriously thinks that? the only people that possibly could are absolute casuals and you're saying they dont know him.*


Yes...this is the same country where people thought Hatton could beat Mayweather and Bellew could beat Usyk.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

wrasslin_casual said:


> Yes...this is the same country where people thought Hatton could beat Mayweather and Bellew could beat Usyk.


That was mostly In-ger-land drunk casuals though and you're saying Paddy doesnt have casual fans. And as farfetched and optimistic as claiming Hatton would beat Floyd/Bellew would beat Usyk are, I dont think its quite on the same level of insanity as thinking Paddy could be elite in the toughest division in the UFC. Hatton was a legit high level talent, Paddy is....well...not, theres AT LEAST 20 LWs who would murder him. 

I think I actually posted a pic of Paddy on here a few years back when he was still in Cage Warriors and was saying shit like "he has arrived" but I was totally taking the piss. Ive honestly never seen someone genuinely think hes all that great, though there are people trolling and playing up to it now just because of the crazy polarising reaction hes gotten since he came to the UFC.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Lesnar Turtle said:


> That was mostly In-ger-land drunk casuals though and you're saying Paddy doesnt have casual fans. And as farfetched and optimistic as claiming Hatton would beat Floyd/Bellew would beat Usyk are, I dont think its quite on the same level of insanity as thinking Paddy could be elite in the toughest division in the UFC. Hatton was a legit high level talent, Paddy is....well...not, theres AT LEAST 20 LWs who would murder him.
> 
> I think I actually posted a pic of Paddy on here a few years back when he was still in Cage Warriors and was saying shit like "he has arrived" but I was totally taking the piss. Ive honestly never seen someone genuinely think hes all that great, though there are people trolling and playing up to it now just because of the crazy polarising reaction hes gotten since he came to the UFC.


You have no clue, the brits think he can be a top guy at LW.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

wrasslin_casual said:


> You have no clue, the brits think he can be a top guy at LW.


Dont let the flag fool you, I'm a Brit. And like I said, never seen a British MMA fan think this. A few drunk casuals might believe it but how would a hardcore fan possibly think Paddy is a top LW? they'd have seen his losses in Cage Warriors and seen him have trouble in every UFC fight so far even though hes fighting bums. I have no idea where you're finding these supposed hardcore fans who are that clueless and deluded.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Dont let the flag fool you, I'm a Brit. And like I said, never seen a British MMA fan think this. A few drunk casuals might believe it but how would a hardcore fan possibly think Paddy is a top LW? they'd have seen his losses in Cage Warriors and seen him have trouble in every UFC fight so far even though hes fighting bums. I have no idea where you're finding these supposed hardcore fans who are that clueless and deluded.


I'm a Brit too...your point?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

wrasslin_casual said:


> I'm a Brit too...your point?


My point is you're talking shit.


----------



## Stormbringer

What a liver shot by Moreno! Crumpled that man!

And what a mauling by the Lioness! Just took her time with the Zenezuelan Zebra! First fight was super flukey and this proved it.

Main events delivered.


----------



## deadcool

Stormbringer said:


> What a liver shot by Moreno! Crumpled that man!
> 
> And what a mauling by the Lioness! Just took her time with the Zenezuelan Zebra! First fight was super flukey and this proved it.
> 
> Main events delivered.


I couldn't agree more. All 4 delivered big time.

Pena showed tremendous heart in that fight against Nunes. Nunes showed skill and patience. Moreno man, I can't even describe it. They have a main event player in their hands with this guy. 

UFC 277 was a far superior event than the car crash known as Summerslam 2022.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I still cant believe how bad Pena's striking is. How the fuck can anyone be in MMA as long as she ahs but yet not even know how to throw a punch? Like she genuinely doesn't know how to throw a punch properly. Her lack of technique is like someone's walked in off the street without ever training a day in their life.

I dont know whats worse, how bad her striking is or that she still managed to tag Nunes at times.


----------



## Irish Jet

Those girls are monsters. Nunes would have finished the average fighter 10x over in that fight.

Fuck those idiots who shit on WMMA. When the top girls go at it it’s great.


----------



## deadcool

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I still cant believe how bad Pena's striking is. How the fuck can anyone be in MMA as long as she ahs but yet not even know how to throw a punch? Like she genuinely doesn't know how to throw a punch properly. Her lack of technique is like someone's walked in off the street without ever training a day in their life.
> 
> I dont know whats worse, how bad her striking is or that she still managed to tag Nunes at times.


Pena landed multiple clean shots on Nunes who had tremendous head movement yesterday. Pena is a good fighter in heer own right, she just lost to someone who was better than she was.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Irish Jet said:


> Those girls are monsters. Nunes would have finished the average fighter 10x over in that fight.
> 
> Fuck those idiots who shit on WMMA. When the top girls go at it it’s great.


I was in debelief after the first even. No one who takes Nunes' shots like that in the face tends to get up. Tagged over and over and she just ate them.

Nunes was absolutely first class. Physically she looked like an absolute monster.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

deadcool said:


> Pena landed multiple clean shots on Nunes who had tremendous head movement yesterday. Pena is a good fighter in heer own right, she just lost to someone who was better than she was.


Which just raises my second point. What's worse that Pena has zero technique or skill in her striking, or that she still landed on Nunes who is the WMMA GOAT?

She literally locks her elbows and just fires away with punches and would just walk into Nunes counter shots over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over again.

It was kind of effective and she's been successful. But thats just a damning statement on how low tier MMA can still be.


----------



## deadcool

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Which just raises my second point. *What's worse that Pena has zero technique or skill in her striking, or that she still landed on Nunes who is the WMMA GOAT?*
> 
> She literally locks her elbows and just fires away with punches and would just walk into Nunes counter shots over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over again.
> 
> It was kind of effective and she's been successful. But thats just a damning statement on how low tier MMA can still be.


Except that's not true. Pena does have technique and skill. If you look at the first 2 rounds, every time Nunes tried to rush her, Pena countered and landed shots on Nunes. She also showed tremendous heart and grit by enduring that kind of punishment and damage from Nunes.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

deadcool said:


> Except that's not true. Pena does have technique and skill. If you look at the first 2 rounds, every time Nunes tried to rush her, Pena countered and landed shots on Nunes. She also showed tremendous heart and grit by enduring that kind of punishment and damage from Nunes.


She just swung and landed. Nothing about the way Pena throws a punch suggests she's ever been taught how too. 

She's tough as hell for sure, but her total lack of any skill in striking is jarring and concerning with how long she has been around.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

So its Izzy/Alex at MSG in November.


----------



## all4red

I am curious about Diaz vs. Khamzat
Khamzat has not won the thing yet


----------



## $Dolladrew$

all4red said:


> I am curious about Diaz vs. Khamzat
> Khamzat has not won the thing yet


Diaz bros are done being a threat to anyone lol

Anyone with a decent leg kick has their number (this coming from one of their biggest fans)


----------



## all4red

I agree with you, but I think he always remains somehow dangerous


----------



## Stormbringer

Well Nate did catch Leon's dumb ass way into the 5th.

But what a night tonight! No judges needed!

Neal was an ace in there with Luque. Boxed him up in the first, had me worried in the second when he slowed down, but the 3rd was killer!

Hill broke Santos apart. Only caught the 4th round, but both men were super tired but Hill dug deep and bludgeoned that man!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> Well Nate did catch Leon's dumb ass way into the 5th.


And then managed to outdumb him by just standing there and taunting like he was in a video game instead of going for the finish.


----------



## all4red

looking forward to..

Gane vs Tuivasa
Oliveira vs Makhachev
Adesanya vs Pereira


----------



## wrasslin_casual

all4red said:


> looking forward to..
> 
> Gane vs Tuivasa
> Oliveira vs Makhachev
> Adesanya vs Pereira


Izzy fights are plain boring now.

Gane v Tuivasa is a good come back fight for the french man..I think he wins it with superior movement. 

Mak v Oliviera is an all time great match up. Oliviera is a great great submission artist and an exceptionally gritty fighter these days. Mak is very well trained, conditioned, bets grappler around, good striking but he hasn't fought the guys Oliviera has so is not as tested. 

Mak is favourite but nobody should sleep on Oliviera.


----------



## Stormbringer

wrasslin_casual said:


> Izzy fights are plain boring now.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Stormbringer said:


>


I will have to give that a watch...problem with Izzy is that he is heads and shoulders above everyone at middle and should really be hammering these guys. He reminds me of Roy Jones and may well end up like him. When Izzy eventually moved up he was handily beaten by an opponent who could not match him for skill but had greater desire. Izzy has to step up a notch in his intensity if he wants to progress to legend level.


----------



## Oiky

Hopefully Izzys next fight is better than his last because his last fight was an absolute snoozefest

He is an unreal talent though


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I expect the Pereira fight to be ultra cautious (ie boring) but regardless, if Izzy wins he deserves a lot of credit. Hes taking on all comers, and in this case hes defending against a guy who has been soft touch fast tracked to a title shot purely because of stuff that happened between them in another sport. This might actually be Izzys toughest fight so far just because of the stylistic match up.


----------



## all4red

the last fights were really boring
he only does what he has to

which is not very nice as a spectator


----------



## Stormbringer

I still wonder why no one puts much, if ANY, blame on his opponents who downright REFUSE to engage him. You can't blame Izzy for not hitting a homerun if the pitcher doesn't play ball.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Izzy is no Anderson silva that's for damn sure lol


----------



## all4red

Stormbringer said:


> I still wonder why no one puts much, if ANY, blame on his opponents who downright REFUSE to engage him. You can't blame Izzy for not hitting a homerun if the pitcher doesn't play ball.


you are not wrong

i'm curious to see if paddy pimblett can pull something off


----------



## Stormbringer

So Cruz is dead....

figuratively speaking


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Just got round to watching the card. Onama/Landwehr was wild. To think that fight could have easily been stopped in the first round as well.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Holy fuck     

Talk about a coming out party. 

Birminghams got a fucking UFC champion!!!


----------



## Lm2

What a crazy finish!!! Usman was a min away from retaining, dang


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Holy fuck!

Talk about the perfect Hail Mary headkick. Set it up beautifully but if that didn't land Usman had that fight won. Crazy win for Edwards, shakes WW up big time. As impressive as it can be to watch guys like Usman dominate a division its so exciting when you get a Title change like this.

Side note; Usman is developing a habit of faking nut shots in tough fights, but how do you punish that? Take a point next time?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Just dawned on me that Khamzat/Usman took a hit from this. It can still happen obviously but it wont be what it was.


----------



## Will Teasle

Hopefully they don't do a immediate unnecessary Usman/Edwards rematch. That Salt Lake City crowd was annoying with their loud booing anytime the fighters clinched up against the cage or when someone was taken down.


----------



## Uncle Iroh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561290702222462976
Felt really pleased for Leon. He worked hard for it.


----------



## Stormbringer

Will Teasle said:


> Hopefully they don't do a immediate unnecessary Usman/Edwards rematch.


Usman was the dominant champion who held it down for a while. He didn't get dominated. He got caught with a last second hail mary shot in the 5th.

Champions like Usman are owed those immediate rematches.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> Champions like Usman are owed those immediate rematches.


He is, especially considering the circumstances of the loss. But I feel like the amount of rematches in the UFC has gotten out of control recently, I mean his last 3 fights have all been rematches, its fatiguing imo. Not to mention nobody was particularly hyped to see this fight the first time. Maybe if they do it in the UK it might have a little extra spice to it.


----------



## Stormbringer

Dana said Wembly....

But that may just be Dana hype


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> Dana said Wembly....
> 
> But that may just be Dana hype


Lol wasnt he saying he didnt wanna do stadium shows a few months ago? hes so fickle.

I wonder if they could fill Wembley. Its like 80-90k capacity, that'd be the UFCs biggest crowd ever. Achievable if the card was pretty stacked maybe.


----------



## Stormbringer

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Achievable if the card was pretty stacked maybe.


Leon vs Usman - 170 Championship
Conor vs Nate - 3 rounds
GSP vs Khabib - 5 rounds
Ronda vs Gina - 3 rounds
Jones vs Brock - 3 rounds


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> Leon vs Usman - 170 Championship
> Conor vs Nate - 3 rounds
> GSP vs Khabib - 5 rounds
> Ronda vs Gina - 3 rounds
> Jones vs Brock - 3 rounds


Yes that might just about do it.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Stormbringer said:


> I still wonder why no one puts much, if ANY, blame on his opponents who downright REFUSE to engage him. You can't blame Izzy for not hitting a homerun if the pitcher doesn't play ball.


Izzy normally has a big reach advantage and is a technical marvel. That's why it's hard to engage the guy. I'd like to see more of him up another weight class with guys the same size.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Stormbringer said:


> Usman was the dominant champion who held it down for a while. He didn't get dominated. He got caught with a last second hail mary shot in the 5th.
> 
> Champions like Usman are owed those immediate rematches.


Agreed but that was no hail mary from Edwards...the guy feinted with the jab and positioned Usman for that kick perfectly. It was quite literally a text book move. In fact he had feinted with his jab multiple times in the fight.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Stormbringer said:


> Usman was the dominant champion who held it down for a while. He didn't get dominated. He got caught with a last second hail mary shot in the 5th.
> 
> Champions like Usman are owed those immediate rematches.


All true. But I have zero interest in the rematch. Possibly because despite Leon winning here it was also obvious that the majority of the time Usman will grind out an uneventful win. Its just more exciting to have a fresh Champ rather than inevitably reverting back to Usman.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Mighty Mouse avenged his loss.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

That main event was mad. One of the best fights of the year. I expected it to be a more routine uneventful 50-45 type performance from Gane but in a way this was actually more impressive. He showed composure and heart coming back from that scare he had, and then after that seemed to have a little extra spite in him to get the finish. Those kicks to the body were beautiful, especially coming from a HW. 

Also, is it actually possible to KO Marvin?


----------



## Stormbringer

Well, that was dramatic!

Reshuffled the deck on 5 minutes notice


----------



## Lm2

I think the card as a whole got better, I’d still rather see khazmat vs Diaz tho but the three fights are stilll good


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

The card actually improved if anything.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I think Tony should probably think about calling it a day now. Pushing 40, 0-5 since 2020 and hes taken a lot of punishment in those fights. He was such an unorthodox fighter and that generally doesnt age well because its so dependent on raw physical attributes that decline. 

In other news, Jailton is the future. Maybe too small for the elites at HW but he is going to be champ at 205 imo.


----------



## Stormbringer

Twas a good night of fights altogether.

Nate and Tony did what they do. It's crazy how Nate is still really good, he's just lacks explosiveness to be competitive at this stage. But the ability to keep going on not have to worry about your gas tank is great.

I knew scar tissue was gonna be a big thing here and Damn did Tony bleed. From head to toe he was covered in blood. It just happened to be his own.

Khamzat. Khamzat, Khamzat, Khamzat. I knew he would most likely maul Kevin but it's tainted by the fake glove touch. I hope Kevin got paid.....a LOT!

Li got put in a bad situation and made the best of it. I scored the fight for Li and then I remember that UFC/MMA judges are an odd bunch.

Johnny Walker walked through his opponent and secured the choke! And they told him to walk his ass home... Why the fuck did they kick this man out of the arena!?!

Big highlight of the night for me is Irene vs Chaisson. Was a damned good fight from both ladies. Back and forth action and a stellar finish. Holy shit that was crazy.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stormbringer said:


> Johnny Walker walked through his opponent and secured the choke! And they told him to walk his ass home... Why the fuck did they kick this man out of the arena!?!


Chris Barnett got ditched at the hospital too when they were supposed to give him a ride.


----------



## Irish Jet

Nate-Ferguson was as fun as expected. 

They’re the only type of fights either guy should be taking at this point. No more contenders or up and comers, just legacy fights with guys at the same point in their career.

Khamzat should have been removed from the card.


----------



## Stormbringer

Elias Theodorou has passed away from cancer.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Good channel uploading old events in full if anyones interested.



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCiaH1NG2COc05Qd8wPrPQDg/videos



I hadnt been able to find those Dream and Sengoku cards anywhere since they aired 10+ years ago.


----------



## TCE

I fucking love Chris Barnett. Such a savage and really nice dude outside the cage.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I feel like Song was probably ahead with a round to go. Good competitive fight. Sucks that the cut became the deciding factor.

Robocop is one of my favourite fighters at this point. The nickname, the heavy hands, the fact that hes got to be at least 10 years older than hes claiming to be. Hes a very entertaining fighter. I dont think hes a title threat but hes probably competitive up to fringe top 5 level.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

And fuck...Jose has retired!!!

Sad to see him go. Top 5 p4p all time.


----------



## Stormbringer

And now Kevin Holland is retired


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Yoel/Manhoef is such WTF matchmaking and tbh I love it. 



Stormbringer said:


> And now Kevin Holland is retired


Yeah didnt expect that. He was probably not getting a belt anytime soon but he was a solid fighter and very entertaining. Seems like he just doesnt wanna hang around in the fight game going into his 30s though, fair enough.


----------



## abraham lincoln

Stormbringer said:


> And now Kevin Holland is retired


not necessarily


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Manhoef would have been better off just rushing in and turning it into a 2 minute coin flip firefight tbh. Hes easily the biggest puncher Yoel has ever faced even now and Yoel was always gonna be able to take him down at will regardless of whether he was cautious or reckless anyway. 

I swear though man, I love Yoel but if you dont engage him things can get real fucking boring.


----------



## abraham lincoln

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Manhoef would have been better off just rushing in and turning it into a 2 minute coin flip firefight tbh. Hes easily the biggest puncher Yoel has ever faced even now and Yoel was always gonna be able to take him down at will regardless of whether he was cautious or reckless anyway.
> 
> I swear though man, I love Yoel but if you dont engage him things can get real fucking boring.


exactly,it can get pretty boring


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Bo Nickal is looking like a monster. If Izzy successfully defends against Pereira hes probably gonna have another guy get fast tracked towards him. I guess its bittersweet when you pretty much clear out your division.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Castaneda/Santos on the UFC card was one of the best fights of the year. Santos seems ridiculously durable.

As for Bellator, first round of McKee/Carlyle was hilarious. The ginger made himself way more of a nuisance than anyone could have anticipated. I'm still pretty high on McKee but he hasnt really shined this year. Hes only 27 so i'm not gonna be fickle and write him off. 155 is an even tougher weight class though, at least if he intends to go to the UFC at some point.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

So Kevin Holland is back out of retirement. Damn ive missed that guy, been too long.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Reem looked like a half crippled ex-NFL player participating in a celebrity boxing match that he trained for for 2 weeks, and he still won.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Get back here you bastards


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Great time slot for me to watch entire show. Main has me all spazzing.


----------



## Carlogero

Finally I don't have to stay awake all night to watch UFC280, I was waiting for this for a month now and finally it's here.
Wo do you pick in the main event?


----------



## Carlogero

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Great time slot for me to watch entire show. Main has me all spazzing.


Yeah for me too!


----------



## Irish Jet

What a war Yan and O’Malley was.

I think the takedowns win it for Yan.


----------



## Irish Jet

O’MALLEY

Huge upset. He showed he belonged. A rematch would be great.


----------



## Irish Jet

Serious guts from Dillashaw to fight through it but that injury has ruined the fight.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Wow Islam hurting Charles on the feet and subbing him. Hes the real deal, he didnt even have much trouble doing it. Charles was looking maybe 3 wins away from having a case for ranking ahead of Khabib too. It just goes to show how young this sport is and how quickly things can change. As for Volk/Islam? Volk is just too small, he'd get manhandled.

Aljo/TJ shouldnt have been allowed to go ahead. That was farcical.

Sean did way better than expected, he gave a good account of himself. But I dont think he should have gotten the decision. 

I overlooked Dariush, I guess a lot of people do. Great performance from him.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

So the new UFC rankings are out and Sean is now the no1 challenger purely off the back of that HIGHLY debatable decision. Not the most credible situation tbh.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

ONot sure if Islam is 'that' good or if Olivera was also just really poor in that fight. Charles did seem to just tap instantly when the choke was locked in, like he just quit. Which sucks to say.

Aljo/TJ was a joke. Classic TJ, always has to make sure we have more reasons to hate him. Feel sorry for Aljo though, I dont hate him like most do and now he's just got another asterisk next to another one of his wins.

I dont buy into the 'biggest robbery ever' narrative some are going with (even some fighters) with Sean v Yan. It was a competitive and razor close fight. Not a robbery, far from it. Just really close. The thing is people dont like Sean and he shouldn't get to just leapfrog the entire division with one win after smashing cans for years and losing to the one top fighter he's fought previously.

This was the thing with this fight though, out of everyone in the top 10, arguably Petr stylistically was O'Malleys best matchup. It was an odd fight for Yan to take really. So much to lose and not much to gain. And now the crazy thing is if Sean can defend a few takedowns vs Aljo he would absolutely tool Aljo on the feet. Its a big IF though. But as we saw in the Petr fights, if Aljo cant get the TDs then he gets really, really desperate and sloppy and just spams TD's from a mile out.

I think ultimately Aljo beats O'Malley 9 times out of 10, but we could be staring down the barrel of Suga Sean as Champion soon.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Good to see Cain finally got bail.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Lets do this.


----------



## Lm2

Alex has crazy power man


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

So...what happens now?

Think the best of the division would maul Alex pretty badly with their grappling, Izzy really cemented the fact that Alex outside of some basic level of takedown defence has no grappling. But does Izzy get a rematch? All things considered. Alex has beat him 3 times now. But Izzy was a long reigning Champ and was clearly winning that fight on points (eugh, again). Hard to pick if a rematch is the way to go there.

I really think though Izzy screwed himself in this fight. Things were competitive on the feet with both guys having their moments but Izzys tactical fighting starting to edge ahead. Then he fell in love with wrestling in the 3rd round and his striking seemed to noticeably suffer as a result from there.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I didnt really have a horse in the race going in, but fuck, I feel really bad for Izzy now. Alex got fast tracked to that title shot in the first place, probably isnt the no2 MW but is a stylistic nightmare for Izzy. Izzy took the fight without complaints and was actually getting the job done, only to lose that late. Its rough. 

Also, Chandler is hilarious. Zero fight IQ, snatching defeat from the jaws of victory all the time, but man, you've gotta walk through fire with him. Rarely in a dull fight.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Lesnar Turtle said:


> I didnt really have a horse in the race going in, but fuck, I feel really bad for Izzy now. Alex got fast tracked to that title shot in the first place, probably isnt the no2 MW but is a stylistic nightmare for Izzy. Izzy took the fight without complaints and was actually getting the job done, only to lose that late. Its rough.
> 
> Also, Chandler is hilarious. Zero fight IQ, snatching defeat from the jaws of victory all the time, but man, you've gotta walk through fire with him. Rarely in a dull fight.


Honestly think to some degree Chandler doesn't even care about winning. He just enjoys fighting and is here to fight, make money and entertain the fans. He does shit in fights that seem like its just for the fans and not to help him win.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Fuck....Rumble has died 

RIP.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Izzy is human! Izzy goes down! Crazy fight, Alex is a beast, no problem with the stoppage. Izzy just simply couldn't handle the pressure from someone as big or bigger than him.

Zhang is a monster and looked like an older sister roughing up her younger cousin in the backyard.

RIP Rumble that sucks.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Izyy is too lackadaisical for a pressure fighter who matches him for size. Perreira was that guy, not surprised here. 

Izzy is still top p4p but reminds me of RJJ back in the day, all the talent but often lacked the intent which got him in the end.

But boy Poirier got an epic win over a very game Chandler in the fight of the night. Poirier v Islam makes a lot of sense (that volkanovski fight is a bit silly).


----------



## Irish Jet

yeahbaby! said:


> Zhang is a monster and looked like an older sister roughing up her younger cousin in the backyard.


She's on that good shit.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Irish Jet said:


> She's on that good shit.


I dunno, Carla just looks absolutely tiny.

Surely they're all tested.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Nemkov looked like a real World beater. Just dominated Anderson with ease. He stacks up to the best of the UFC's LHW division quite well, as does Corey. Do feel bad for Anderson though, he was on his way to winning the first fight until that headbutt, but he was never really in the rematch.



wrasslin_casual said:


> Izyy is too lackadaisical for a pressure fighter who matches him for size. Perreira was that guy, not surprised here.
> 
> Izzy is still top p4p but reminds me of RJJ back in the day, all the talent but often lacked the intent which got him in the end.
> 
> *But boy Poirier got an epic win over a very game Chandler in the fight of the night. Poirier v Islam makes a lot of sense (that volkanovski fight is a bit silly).*


Poirer getting another Title shot makes ZERO sense to me, especially when Dariush is out there on a good win streak. But Dustin has had 2 Title shots in his last 6 and lost both. Needs a bunch of wins over young contenders to earn another shot. 

That trio of Chandler, Dustin, Gaethje need to stop sitting on their rankings and fight other people.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Nemkov looked like a real World beater. Just dominated Anderson with ease. He stacks up to the best of the UFC's LHW division quite well, as does Corey. Do feel bad for Anderson though, he was on his way to winning the first fight until that headbutt, but he was never really in the rematch.
> 
> 
> 
> Poirer getting another Title shot makes ZERO sense to me, especially when Dariush is out there on a good win streak. But Dustin has had 2 Title shots in his last 6 and lost both. Needs a bunch of wins over young contenders to earn another shot.
> 
> That trio of Chandler, Dustin, Gaethje need to stop sitting on their rankings and fight other people.


They are still fighting the best, which happens to be themselves. 

I agree, Dariush probably deserves a shot too, that doesn't negate Dustin deserving it either nor does it negate the fact that the Volkanovski fight is trash.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

wrasslin_casual said:


> They are still fighting the best, which happens to be themselves.
> 
> I agree, Dariush probably deserves a shot too, that doesn't negate Dustin deserving it either nor does it negate the fact that the Volkanovski fight is trash.


I dont even remotely see how Dustin deserves it. He's fought only once since his last shot at the Title. If guys like Dustin only need 1 win between Title shots then this 'sport' is undeniably a joke.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I dont even remotely see how Dustin deserves it. He's fought only once since his last shot at the Title. If guys like Dustin only need 1 win between Title shots then this 'sport' is undeniably a joke.


He beat Chandler who is a top lightweight in MMA (check out his career outside of UFC). Apart from Dariush, maybe a Oliviera rematch, who else in the division is a better option for Islam? Dustin is a top, top level lightweight and this last loss you keep discussing was against the former champ. 

Who do you want? Fiziev whos best win is an over the hill Anjos. Come on now kid.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

wrasslin_casual said:


> He beat Chandler who is a top lightweight in MMA (check out his career outside of UFC). Apart from Dariush, maybe a Oliviera rematch, who else in the division is a better option for Islam? Dustin is a top, top level lightweight and this last loss you keep discussing was against the former champ.
> 
> Who do you want? Fiziev whos best win is an over the hill Anjos. Come on now kid.


Well kid, I'd like to see someoen actually earn a Title shot rather than just be handed endless Title shots because of name value. Dustin hasn't earned it.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Well kid, I'd like to see someoen actually earn a Title shot rather than just be handed endless Title shots because of name value. Dustin hasn't earned it.


So a win over chandler isnt enough to earn it?

How'd volkanovski a smaller guy earn a title shot at lightweight? lol

Like I asked boyo, who do YOU think should be next?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

wrasslin_casual said:


> So a win over chandler isnt enough to earn it?
> 
> How'd volkanovski a smaller guy earn a title shot at lightweight? lol
> 
> Like I asked boyo, who do YOU think should be next?


No, one single win over one guy called Michael Chandler is not enough to earn it. You're idea of earning something and mine are different. You think the bare minimum is enough, I actually want people to actually earn things. 

Should we analyse that win? Chandler is 2-3 in the UFC... you seem to think guys like Poirer can just endlessly lose Title fights then win fight and get another Title fight forever. 

Volk earned it by dominating his weightclass. Volk has earned it more than Poirer who has had 2 Title shots already in his last 6.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

wrasslin_casual said:


> So a win over chandler isnt enough to earn it?
> 
> How'd volkanovski a smaller guy earn a title shot at lightweight? lol
> 
> Like I asked boyo, who do YOU think should be next?


The Volk fight is a little weird but its confirmed now so thats that. After that Dariush really deserves his shot. While those two fights are taking place guys like Dustin, Gaethje, Chandler and Charles need to stop fighting each other and mix it up with the up and comers ie Fiziev, Tsarukyan, Gamrot, Turner, Ismagulov, Guram etc. Imo.


----------



## Irish Jet

wrasslin_casual said:


> How'd volkanovski a smaller guy earn a title shot at lightweight? lol


By cleaning out a division?


----------



## Stormbringer

So James Krause has been banned from the UFC and by extension, all who associate with him are banned as well.

Apparently they take gambling and fight fixing very seriously...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Dolidze won me over as a fan big time. His striking needs a bit more refinement, Jack was landing leg kicks at will but his grappling was ridiculous. The way he chained an armbar into another armbar into a triangle into a leg lock, into a calf slicer, into a back take was beyond impressive.

Pavlovich is a Monster too. A more refined Tuivasa/Lewis.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

FOTFY!

I feel like quite often UFC matchmakers shit the bed with dumb matchups. But this was incredible matchmaking. Never match either of these two up with a grappler ever again. Just give them both strikers forever and give us more fights like this. 

So great to see WB get a win, and deliver a performance like that. How Holland ate that many headkicks and even those body kicks is beyond me.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Hollands got a lot of heart. I was surprised Wonderboy got it done given his age and activity level. 

Pavlovich is really getting on the radar now.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Ilia is pretty legit. He made Bryce look like an amateur at times.

Does Till get cut at this point? How much job security does a painful accent and funny memes garner him? Barely, fights, never wins and doesn't really turn up when he does make it to the cage. With how gassed DDP was Till really should have got him out of there, but hes got no finishing instincts.


----------



## Stormbringer

Well that ALL happened...

Paddy with the Dana White privilege

And then the main event is a draw despite Ankalaev winning rounds.

And this nugget!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601830081806372865


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Paddy is a difficult situation for them because hes really made waves especially in the UK because of his persona, but as a fighter realistically hes not top 15 level. Not sure what they can do with him really beyond just having him tread water forever with fights outside of the top 15, or alternatively not protecting him and having him probably lose more than he wins.


As for Till, he should be on the chopping block at this point but I doubt he will be. Again, hes someone to put on UK cards and has a persona. The UFC keeps people around forever these days too because they have so many cards to fill, remember when 2-3 losses in a row would almost always get you cut?

Joe was once again unintentionally funny on that card too. Talking about how much of a mistake it was for Topuria to go to the ground with Bryce only for Topuria to then submit him. Also said something like "he cant let Buckley keep getting shots off like this" about 3 seconds before Curtis flatlined him lol. Just retire for fucks sake.


And lastly, LHW is cursed.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

As if the UFC couldnt shit on its own credibility any more than it already has recently, now Jorge might be getting another title shot 💩


----------



## yeahbaby!

Understood about half of what English young Owen Hart said when he was trying to be smart in his interview. He's very lucky to win that thing, he sure ain't no McGregor as much as UFC want him to be.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Paddy is a difficult situation for them because hes really made waves especially in the UK because of his persona, but as a fighter realistically hes not top 15 level. Not sure what they can do with him really beyond just having him tread water forever with fights outside of the top 15, or alternatively not protecting him and having him probably lose more than he wins.
> 
> 
> As for Till, he should be on the chopping block at this point but I doubt he will be. Again, hes someone to put on UK cards and has a persona. The UFC keeps people around forever these days too because they have so many cards to fill, remember when 2-3 losses in a row would almost always get you cut?
> 
> Joe was once again unintentionally funny on that card too. Talking about how much of a mistake it was for Topuria to go to the ground with Bryce only for Topuria to then submit him. Also said something like "he cant let Buckley keep getting shots off like this" about 3 seconds before Curtis flatlined him lol. Just retire for fucks sake.
> 
> 
> And lastly, LHW is cursed.


Its kind of interesting to see what the UFC does with Paddy going forward. He was exposed pretty badly, his ceiling is quite low and absolutely everyone in the top 15 would flatline the guy pretty easily. Its too early to throw him to the wolves, they haven't milked him for all he's worth yet, but how long do they just throw him 'easy' fights?

Very easy to see why all the top LW's want to fight him though. He's a very easy win for the top guys, but brings a lot of fanfare, attention and money.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Strickland/Cannonier was close but I did think Strickland should have gotten the decision, even though hes a total goof.

Tsarukyan was pretty dominant, expected that fight to be more competitive.

That Dober/Green KO was nasty. You cant avoid them all, and it only takes one. 

Decent but relatively quiet year overall. 



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Its kind of interesting to see what the UFC does with Paddy going forward. He was exposed pretty badly, his ceiling is quite low and absolutely everyone in the top 15 would flatline the guy pretty easily. Its too early to throw him to the wolves, they haven't milked him for all he's worth yet, but how long do they just throw him 'easy' fights?
> 
> Very easy to see why all the top LW's want to fight him though. He's a very easy win for the top guys, but brings a lot of fanfare, attention and money.


As an MMA fan I dont support it but looking at it from a promoters perspective I think the best approach for them is to keep him for UK cards and continue being selective with their matchmaking for at least another 3-4 fights, then give him a top 15 guy, then when he (presumably) loses, repeat the process. He can be around for a while that way.


----------



## Oiky

Ahhh Sean Strickland, he us full of what he will and what he won't do, full of fight talk 



Then is so lackluster In the cage


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Oiky said:


> Ahhh Sean Strickland, he us full of what he will and what he won't do, full of fight talk
> 
> 
> 
> Then is so lackluster In the cage


Strickland really bugs me. He talks like he's some savage killer out there to KO everyone and throws nothing but bombs.

But he's pillow fisted and just point fights using his boxercise style...

The gimmick doesn't match the work.


----------



## Oiky

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Strickland really bugs me. He talks like he's some savage killer out there to KO everyone and throws nothing but bombs.
> 
> But he's pillow fisted and just point fights using his boxercise style...
> 
> The gimmick doesn't match the work.


100% agree

Doesn't make any sense 

He must be trolling us all 🤣


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Its kind of interesting to see what the UFC does with Paddy going forward. He was exposed pretty badly, his ceiling is quite low and absolutely everyone in the top 15 would flatline the guy pretty easily. Its too early to throw him to the wolves, they haven't milked him for all he's worth yet, but how long do they just throw him 'easy' fights?
> 
> Very easy to see why all the top LW's want to fight him though. He's a very easy win for the top guys, but brings a lot of fanfare, attention and money.


Paddy gets beat bad by every top LW out there but you're right the promotional aspect of it is key. The worst part is, he isn't even entertaining so can't be a Diaz type figure who loses more top fights than he wins.


----------



## Lm2




----------



## TCE

So Dana slapped his wife a couple of times and Phil Baroni murdered his girlfriend. Is this place dead?


----------



## Stormbringer

TCE said:


> So Dana slapped his wife a couple of times and Phil Baroni murdered his girlfriend. Is this place dead?












In more somber news, Angela Lee's 18 year old sister and ONE FC fighter, Victoria Lee died. Her sister just let the world know today that her sister died Dec. 27th!


----------

